# The big one.....live from the tree .....jt, bubbabuck,jeff phillips,qturn,redtail !!!



## bubbabuck

Well its time folks!!

Qturn rolled in around mid day ....Jeff and Redtail rolled in about 5ish....we rode the fields till dark and spotted a couple of very nice bucks......From there it was up to the American Legion for some all you can eat catfish and back to lodge for a little hunting chat before bed time!
Its supposed to rain in the morning and then cool into the 30's.....JT will start his updates in the morning and it should get very exciting over the next 9 days !!!!!


Its bed time now cause I'm thinking 330am gonna get here quick!!!


The Maps have be looked at and the stands are ready......little good weather and its on.....Yall be ready in the morning folks.......Later !!!


----------



## Greene728

Get em boys! Id sure love to be up there myself this week. Instead Ill be checking here regularly for my daily fix!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Man yeah! Thanks for gettin the thread started bubba. 

I am tryin out the brand new blackberry right now and it seems to be a posting machine!

See yall in the am. With any luck we will have cell and web reception and will have an exciting hunt and thread. Yall feel free to post your own updates or kill pics as we go cause we all know I love to look at em!

Good luck in the morn people, yall be safe if your in a tree. 

A lil sip a whiskey and its bedtime


----------



## CRMOLOCK

Can't wait until in the morning.  This will def make the day go by better. Good luck guys


----------



## XJfire75

Good luck fellas!

I'll be goin to bed bout the time y'all get in a tree so stay sharp and stick a gooden or 2 to start out the week!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels

*Rabbit Track Everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` ``````````>*

You all just remember that  are some, might anxious Rabbit Hunters, here in Ga. getting all Fired Up, too turn the pack out about Day Light!!

Let us know if you See any rabbits?  Opening Day.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`Dixie Land`~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## captbrian

The lady I are underway, making the 13 hour trek from Panama City Beach to Tipton County, Indiana.  

I'm hoping to be successful in pursuit of my first bowkil, while the little lady is looking to draw her first blood in the deer woods.  She's shooting the some mighty fine groups with her ruger bolt gun chambered in .44 mag. 

I'll be starting my own version of 'live from the tree', with updates depending on cell service. 

Good luck boys, stay safe, and put some Midwest beasts to rest!


----------



## MidwestAddiction

Good luck to you boys. Post some pictures today


----------



## fellybbob

i rather be lucky than good.........good luck to y'all


----------



## QTurn

Well, it's here.... Just got settled in my stand and actually have a good signal!! After getting a belly full of catfish last night and a few hours sleep we are ready to go!! There have been some nice deer slain recently and I'm ready to give a beast a dirt nap!! I'm in a double ladder stand about 20 yards off a cut corn field. Jeff is a couple hundred yards to my right!!

Come on Freakstudasaurus!!


----------



## red tail

Just got settled in. Woods are still. Lite beaze. In a track of hardwoods beside a pasture. Can here a well putting along in the back ground!  Let's ge it on!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well here we are. Its about 45 mins before light and hopefully everyone is settled in and ready to bust a midwest beast. 

Bubba and I rode over together this morn and have already seen 2 shooter bucks! One we had to scooch out of where we were parking he was. 150+ buck and about 30 yards from the truck. The other I saw coming to my stand on the edge of a field eating acorns. He let me get to within 50 yards and I was lookin @ him with my binocs and headlamp...beast for sure!

I am in a ladder stand about 50 yards inside the bend of a field edge. The woods and field edge is loaded with acorns. I have never hunted this stand or even the area before, but one of the hunters we had in last week saw a world of deer and a bunch of bucks so yeah I'm pumped!

Its nasty warm @ 50 with a sse wind. Rain is scheduled for mid morn. If the deer are movin I'm ready. If not I'm good with a lil lunch break

Qturn(artie), jeff phillips, red tail(shawn) and bubba are all in the woods and ready to roill!

Yall hang on, cause this migh...ok proilly will...get good!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i dont think i will be able to read fast enough will all this action heading the lease after i get off work at 12 will be checkin in throughout the day yeah come on


----------



## Jim Thompson

From bubba just now......

-----------

finally!.....big walkd along with me down rd till old plot....then waited for my wind an crossed behind me...never blowed of course....at stand on crp another big boy in crp 20yds in front of stand...wide eyes and rack....dont know how big....he just wlkd off.....love big deer!.....good luck my brother.

...been long year....lets do this!


----------



## Jim Thompson

First deer just walked by mt @ about 10 yards. Looked to be. 3 year old 8 with good width and height. Couldn't see much more because of how he walked in on me. 

Just breaking light...


----------



## QTurn

Just had a hoot owl cut loose in front of me....


I'm not sleepy anymore......


----------



## QTurn

I hear what sounds like two bucks going at it about 75 yards away!  Dang what a fight!! Hopefully the winner will come trotting by shortly....


----------



## red tail

As the sun crested I hear a loud roar and a crash throught the leafs. Couldent make out what he was.  They have been doing circles for a little while. Still haven't been able to see his head. They are staying about 100 yards down in the thick at the bottom of the ridge. It just settled down and I hear something headed my way. Holding my bow and waiting!! Dang yote!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubbas had 3 does n small buck slip by all downwind lol. 

I just woke my woods up with a lil antler busting


----------



## Jim Thompson

From bubba...

------

i just roared and here comes 2.5 8pt behind me from crp...will walk under me


----------



## Jim Thompson

From bubba...

------

i just roared and here comes 2.5 8pt behind me from crp...will walk under me


----------



## Jim Thompson

Doe comin by tongue out!


----------



## QTurn

Jeff heard the same fight I did. Said a beast kicked a 120 inch 8's behind!! Broke off his G3 at the base. He said the big one was following a doe and headed my way!


----------



## Jim Thompson

She slowed down n is eating.  Another doe came by panting too! Where is he?????

----

From jeff---

FWD: Just passed a 120 8 at 10 yards. He got his butt whooped by the MAN about 150 yards to my west. Came back by as a 7, broke his G3 at the beam.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Holy cow this is gettn tough to keep up withg!!!!!!


Bubba

----

monster 8 in crp....i couldnt turn him....huge....150 easy


----------



## QTurn

Just had a lone doe slip by. She came from the open field behind me and walked down the same trail I walked in on...


----------



## Jim Thompson

The first doe is still here with me. She is standing at attention @ 30 yards and has been locked on the field for 10 straight minutes with her tail straight out. I can't make out a deer in the field, but the man has to be around here. Maybe coffee will entice him


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba

---

3.5 yr ol 10 just came on a string to roar....come in down freakin wind at 30yds...game over...not quite a shooter....nutter 8 in crp...big boy never turned


----------



## HORTON

*Awesome stuff guys!*

Feels like we're right there with you.


----------



## zman

this is exciting.. keep up the good work jt.. and git er done


----------



## James Vincent

Rain is close.


----------



## Jim Thompson

She finally just left me.  Full trot with tail straight out. Thge man is still a no show...but he's in here


----------



## K80

Good luck folks!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba

----


i got a shooter 10.....2.5 8 ..and a doe in crp at 150yds...all u can see is ears and antlers


------

Btw the crp is not ours lol


----------



## Rob Young

This is killing me I can't leave till wed morning headed calhoun co Ill but this will make it beter can't wait!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

James is right rain is close...or waa close. Is sprinkling now. 

Bubba

-----

doe is heded my way...heavy 10 follows her i will shoot him


----------



## Jim Thompson

Steady rain now. Just got my camera up and umbrella hangin. Not a fan of sticking a deer in the rain. Will see how it goes. I sure love huntin the rain tho!


----------



## Laneybird

Mornin' JT. Been with ya for about an hour. Stick one, would ya!
Take a pic so I can see what tree I'm sitting in.


----------



## brownceluse

Thanks for taking us with you! Getem boys!


----------



## CRMOLOCK

Youve got us all in suspense


----------



## James Vincent

I think they are getting water logged


----------



## nosfedgta

You guy are awesome! I hope to hunt the midwest one day. 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Jim Thompson

Laney, Take ur pic of trees on this warm rainy morning. This is straight ahead and a hair to the left. 







No no more deer since the doe. Noit sure who is left in woods with this rain


----------



## Jim Thompson

Does that pic look screwy to yall? Goit a new blackberry last eve and am workin out bugs. Different than last one


----------



## K80

Jim Thompson said:


> Does that pic look screwy to yall? Goit a new blackberry last eve and am workin out bugs. Different than last one



Yea it is screwy.


----------



## fellybbob

screwy yes sir


----------



## DeweyDuck

Screwy is still OK by me, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hmmmm will have to figure that out. Looks fine on phone but lost in upload to photobucket

Oh well another cup of sweet nectar might help me thnk better


----------



## deerbandit

Keep it up guys this is great. I couldnt make it to the woods this morning dead battery so this is helping.


----------



## Laneybird

Jim Thompson said:


> Hmmmm will have to figure that out. Looks fine on phone but lost in upload to photobucket
> 
> Oh well another cup of sweet nectar might help me thnk better



Thanks for the pic. It is screwy but, after the night I had last night, it looks good enough!


----------



## Shine Runner

what BB did you get?  GON is real slow on my curve 8530.  Thanks for the updates!  While I was reading I kept looking around me like I was about to see what ya'll were posting !!!!!  Problem is....I am at work!!!  Good luck guys and I look forward to the pics (screwy or not).


----------



## Laneybird

You know JT, if you p out of the stand, they will come.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Steady rain and no deer. Don't want a blood trail in this stuff but man I hate gettin out of a tree during the rut battery is almost dead on bb too...hate the new phone batts...but I have a spare with me if it fits. 

Maybe thgis pic is better


----------



## Jim Thompson

Laney...so far that aint worked today

Shine, I have a bold I thnk


----------



## Laneybird

Pic is better. Good Job!


----------



## EGlock86

Anything?


----------



## EGlock86

Pic is perfect On my droid x 100% clear


----------



## Jeff Phillips

GREAT morning!

Saw 7 bucks, 2 8's and a 10 in range. Big boy that won the fight never got closer than 90 yards! Lot's of chasing and some rubs on 8" diameter trees!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Climbing down. Gonna move a climber intoi slough in front of me, dry out and get back to it. Later


----------



## K80

Be sure to charge that battery while you're down.


----------



## Jim Thompson

battery is a chargin.  rain is out and wind is switchin around to the west.  will be back at it soon...very soon


----------



## XJfire75

Dang what a morning! At least y'all are staying entertained so far. 

I bet one of y'all gets on the board by tom morning with that type of action.


----------



## GAGE

What a first morning,  sweet!


----------



## zman

updates please.. the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Laneybird

JT...it's time to get up the tree!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Several of us are back in stand although rain is still off and on. Weather genius said its supposed to be gone but it aint!

I woulda been in sooner but had a 20 min waitin game with 3 does before I could climb up. 

I am not far from where I was this morn. This lockon sits on a lil rise above several drains and sloughs. A very strong 8 has been seen coming or going from here nearly every eve. I haven't seen him, but most say to drop him if I do...I'm prepared to do just that!

Its about 53 and a strange west wind...couple hours...come on!


----------



## Jim Thompson

From jeff...

All quiet here.

Had a doe and fawn picking up acorns, but they fed over the rise.

Cozy in this blind!

-------

Redtail...

I am sitting in a climber looking at a ditch crossing. Half way up the tree I had a doe and a young 6 walk by at 20 yards. They couldn't hear me because


----------



## QTurn

I got caught in a downpour just when I got to the stand. Got soaked to the bone. Bow & pack are soaked as well.  Oh well....

At least there's football on tv.....


----------



## irishleprechaun

Rain is over up here guys. We got drowned from 730 until 1030. It's all gone, windy from wnw and falling temps. Get dried out and on the stands!!!!


----------



## Shine Runner

Good luck guys. We could use some of that rain down here. Walking in was loud. Even the pine straw is cracking underfoot.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba is finally on stand too. Went to a stand he's never been to before trying to get on other side of the rd that the big 8 is seen crossing. Said he can only see 20 yrds and has no confidence in setup. 

Boy will prolly drop the hammer in a few


----------



## Jim Thompson

I hear ya shine. We need it for sure. Haven't had 2" in 90 days!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jef.....lol....

Got a forkhorn with an extra beam about 2" long over his right eye eating acorns 10 yards from the blind.

I've got a Little Debbie cake and a cup of coffee but can't move with him so close


----------



## Jim Thompson

Very quiet n still in here since the rain quit. Maybe an hour left. 


For some goofy reason I left my antlers in the truck. Time for a grunt and bleat series...come on bigun...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hey gator...I sense a lil resentment in ur text


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jeff....

Shooter 10 with a 4" drop and lots of trash just got by me!!! Came by the downwind side of the blind and I can't shoot that way. Grunted at him and he stopped, but would not come back.

Does picking up acorns so the bait is out!


----------



## QTurn

How's this for an update: Georgia leads Auburn 21-14 in the second quarter.....


----------



## Jim Thompson

Light is gettin away too fast! This eve is about perfect, well cept I'm not seein deer???? This spot is too good for that. 

Thanks gator n artie lol


----------



## Shine Runner

Go Dawgs! 

Now if the deer would line up, it would 1st & goal!


----------



## XJfire75

QTurn said:


> How's this for an update: Georgia leads Auburn 21-14 in the second quarter.....



Tied at 21 now...


Good luck guys! Suns lookin good down here on the coast. Just watched it set. 

I wanna see the 10 wit a drop! Shoot him bubba lol


----------



## Rob Young

Jim Thompson said:


> Jeff....
> 
> Shooter 10 with a 4" drop and lots of trash just got by me!!! Came by the downwind side of the blind and I can't shoot that way. Grunted at him and he stopped, but would not come back.
> 
> Does picking up acorns so the bait is out!



He might not have got by if you were not eat little Debbie and drinking coffee


----------



## GA DAWG

Place Im hunting right now looks good but Ive not seen crap.  I cant believe they would give up the rut here in ga to go up there Good luck fellas!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Its primetime and nothin is happenin...but it might and it can!

Bubba is surrounded...a flock of turks just flew up all round him

Gotta happen quick or day 1 comes to an end


----------



## Jim Thompson

Its primetime and nothin is happenin...but it might and it can!

Bubba is surrounded...a flock of turks just flew up all round him

Gotta happen quick or day 1 comes to an end


----------



## XJfire75

Anything?


----------



## mbl223

*Hopefully they are tracking a monster*

I feel like a crack addict checking this thread.


----------



## Greene728

mbl223 said:


> i feel like a crack addict checking this thread.



x2 :d


----------



## Shine Runner

Well I guess their getting the plan in place for 2morrow. I am too. Toast a Red Stag to everyone for good luck 2morow. My wife missed 2nite but I spent 2 hours making sure. Quartering away shot & no sign. She said he just walked off. Look again in the day light 2morow. Gonna be 35 so may be ok.   Look forward to checking in from the tree 2morow.


----------



## irishleprechaun

Good luck tomorrow guys. We will be on the stand in the am, then honking at you mid afternoon as we blow by you heading back south. Since the gamecocks won the east maybe we 'll get a booner in the am on the last morning hunt...... That would make the week complete!


----------



## QTurn

First deer of the morning just moved through. Still too dark to make out exactly what it was....


----------



## QTurn

Big bodied buck just came through at about 25 yards. Still no quite light enough to make out a rack size!! If only he had waited about 15 minutes....


----------



## Jim Thompson

Finally got a minute of recep. Maybe bad day for updates. Will do what I can. 

Its shootin light now and I am back in same area as yesterday morn, except I am in a climber about 100 yards into the slough from the ladder. Bubba is 400 yards behind me on the other side of the slough in a ladder we have never hunted

Artie and jeff are  back where they were yesterday morn and red is in a ladder in a drain in a field that we hung on friday. 

Its 34 and wind from the west...day 2


----------



## tsknmcn

good luck this morning. On 10/23, keeping up with y'alls live from the tree thread brought me good luck with an 8 pointer. It is calm and 36 here in GA.


----------



## QTurn

Text from Jeff:

Droptine just came to the rattling but hung up about 80 yards out!

Only other deer seen was a spike,


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck tsk!

No deer for me so far. Bubba has seen 2 does. Red is covered up in cows not movin like yest morn.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba has a nice young 8 n a muchg bigger buck acting like fools back behind him. Maybe its gonna pick up in here.


----------



## QTurn

Mmmmmm.........nectar..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

With so much hunting ya'll are doing, it's been tough catching up & keeping up, but a great entertaining challenge I like having.  Glad the rest of the crew is up there chasing Midwest Whitetails with ya'll to bring more action & fun.  

Hope ole May is feeling better but I can't recall any hunting updates about him in a while but hope he made it up for this big trip.  

Got a funny feeling things are about to get even better with one or more of you knocking down "The Man", rocking the world of a big 'un.  Good luck to the whole crew in blasting a giant *FREAKSTUDASAURUS*!!!


----------



## QTurn

Gonna try a little experiment. If this works you'll see a short video of the view from my stand. I'm about 20 yards inside a woodline. To my back is the rising sun and a huge cut corn field....

http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/artie955/?action=view&current=3250413f.mp4


----------



## K80

Its not working for me.


----------



## 99autiger

All you have to do is click on the link (photo bucket).

Nice looking spot Q!  Let 'em have it this morning!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba0 may be having fun, he aint answerin radio. I just had his 8 over here chasing a doe and grunting hard. I stopped him with a deep grunt and he came straight to me. Got a couple of pics but they look blurry. Later


----------



## QTurn

OK, trying to embed it from the photobucket iPhone app. Maybe the link will work...


----------



## QTurn

Text from Jeff:

Monster 8 has been 60 yards out for several minutes! He is over 150 and has a MASSIVE body!!!

Moved off to the left, heading your way Artie!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

QTurn said:


> Gonna try a little experiment. If this works you'll see a short video of the view from my stand. I'm about 20 yards inside a woodline. To my back is the rising sun and a huge cut corn field....
> 
> http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/artie955/?action=view&current=3250413f.mp4





QTurn said:


> OK, trying to embed it from the photobucket iPhone app. Maybe the link will work...



Thanks.  Looks like a great monster buck hunting spot.

Here you go, let's attempt to embed it below:  

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid77.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fj67%2Fartie955%2F3250413f.mp4"> 

Tried to compare & change the html embed code to be similar to youtube's embed but I could not get yours working but maybe someone else can.  Still get the error message "There was a problem playing your video.  Video not found".

FINALLY got it working below!!!

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/artie955/3250413f.mp4">


Works fine from youtube so wish you had your good video on youtube.  Here's one to compare from youtube below:  

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eOY0mjjmx8Y?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eOY0mjjmx8Y?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## red tail

Been a heck of a morning so far. Was surounded by cows for the first 2 hours. Even had one walk between the ladder and the tree. They finaly moved on. Then saw a few does on the top of the ridge. Watched there fawns chase each other around. About 10 mons later a shooter shows up on te same ridge. Could not get him turned. Stay tuned!


----------



## QTurn

Thanks BornTo!! I can't see any of ut from my phone. I guess that's why I was having a hard time.  The YouTube app preinstalled on this phone won't let me create an account so I guess I'm stuck with photobucket....


----------



## Jim Thompson

I had another 8 come thru just a few mins ago and bubba had 3 8s converge under his tree. He said all 3 left on a scavenger hunt for the ladies

Also yet again I have photo evidence of deer likin the coffee n urine!  I was relieving myself when I catch 2 does walkin left to right behind me about 30 yrds out. They would be in my wind in a second. As soon as they got down wind they took a left and walked right under me and stopped for a sniff sniff before movin on


----------



## Laneybird

JT, I was just telling someone in another thread, about you doing that and took pics. Now he can see for himself.


----------



## red tail

Saw the big bright horned 8 I saw yesterday agian. Keeps managing to stay in to Mitch cover and too far away. Also had a small 3 point stop by at about 5 yards and then a small 6 point came for a visit too.  Deer still moving. Come on big boy!!


----------



## K80

Laneybird said:


> JT, I was just telling someone in another thread, about you doing that and took pics. Now he can see for himself.



I'm glad you can see the pics.  I'm gettin no  love from the attachments in this thread.


----------



## QTurn

Text from JT:

Can't get on woodys but I just rattled up 2 decent bucks and bubba had encounter with huge 8...the bucks are movin!


----------



## QTurn

Another text from JT:

Bubba another encounter this time with 160 10pt @ 60 yards!


----------



## Shine Runner

Come on beast......just another 30 yards!


----------



## K80

Do yall realize that yall will encounter more 130+ class bucks in 9 days than most will encounter in a life time?!


----------



## Jim Thompson

K80 said:


> Do yall realize that yall will encounter more 130+ class bucks in 9 days than most will encounter in a life time?!




which of course is yet another reason to keep coming up here...or to move up here

no kills this morn.  everyone is regrouping and heading back out...well except bubba and he is getting some beauty rest.

I am going back to same spot as this morn so I might not have much reception again.

be back later


----------



## Jim Thompson

couple of the lil 8s from this morning...and a buck that one of the hunters killed here last week


----------



## irishleprechaun

Jt, bubba and all. I didn't kill him but check out the buck killed in the irish n Illinois thread. Put up a vid clip. Don't know how to do the stills from the iPhone. Will put the pics up later. Rolling through Vincennes Indiana now.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Will take a look irish. Be careful goin home. 

Back on stand for a while now, but have no recep

I am in the ladder bubba was in this morn and he is 300 or so yards in front of me across the rd. 

He was just complaining that he didn't like the stand etc etc when a nice 9pt came in and run another unseen deer off

The 9 then crossed the rd and came by. 

Good start I hope!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like a fine afternoon start already.  What a fine tall tined midwest buck for that blessed hunter.  C'mon men, it'r ya'lls time to thwack, whack, & stack some over grown heavy boned beasts!  We'll be pulling for ya'll & look forward to more reports as the action picks up soon even better.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dang that bubba is yet again covered up in bucks! Several all actin crazy with a doe 100 yards upwind of him. A 20+" wide 8 got within 60 yards but that's the closest so far. 

I just did a heavy rattle session...hang on!


----------



## red tail

Had a 8 that would go about 110 all ticked off. Grunting then snortweezed at him. That poor tree!! Seen avdie an fawn get out of bed. That's it for now. Mo cows with me yet.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I just hit my bleat can 3 times and a decent 8 came straight up behind me from a thicket. Not a shooter but always cool!

Bubba is still covered up...this was his text to me lol

---------

FWD: holly crap...in less than an hour.....ive seen 2 2.5 yr old 8s....1 2.5 yr old 9....a 4pt....a 20 plus inch 8 shooter....a doe...and a stud that ran him off. Holy crap I need a drink!


----------



## Jim Thompson

The big 8 must have a doe he is tending cause he is chasing off or fighting off all other bucks. 


Bubbas only chance @ him will be if the doe moves. 

While I was typin this out I had a huge bodied 130+ " 8 come by @ about 60 yards!!!

They are movin!


----------



## red tail

Wish they would move over here!


----------



## GA DAWG

Bubba dont need a drink. Im the one that needs a drink. Reading all this. I cant even imagine seeing all that! Somebody needs to kill something! How many deers on that farm anyhow


----------



## irishleprechaun

Ok with some manipulation I have used the iPad as a bridge to get these pics published BEFORE I get to GA (since we r just n of Nashville. I will be posting about 5 different views of this studfreakasauras over on the irish n illinois thread.  The cool thing is we were there when possibly one of the biggest bucks in Illinois history was bagged and brought in.  Uncool was it wasn't me


----------



## Rob Young

What county was it killed in?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sweet buck irish:! Gadawg, no telling how many deer you will see when in a woodlot in the midwest. Or coons as one walks by

No more deer for me since the nice 8 came by. Bubbas widedaddy is still there @ 100 yrds with his doe. Maybe just maybe she will get up n walk his wayray:


----------



## MidwestAddiction

and?


----------



## XJfire75

Anything happen tonight?

Can't wait to get after it next weekend! Y'all got me pumped!


----------



## zman

Man JT you just leave us hanging. Updates man. Lol


----------



## smitty

*Midwest*

Im 50 miles  west of Indy and seen alot of does but no rut action here,  help drag out a beast 160 class 11 point opening day,waiting on my beast to come ....!!!Good luck guys,!!!


----------



## j_seph

Redtail- you better shoot that 6 if ya see him again
Jeff- I just heard your brother in law shot a 185 at ya club
Jim- as always go get em
Bubba- do the same
Qturn- don't know ya but show them boys how to do it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

15 members and 8 guess  itching to know how the afternoon went    give us the good news fellas


----------



## deerbandit

Well any good news yet?


----------



## Jim Thompson

man I cant believe all these boys left yall hanging  gotta get them on the ball with from the tree updates.

redtail busted a big 8 last eve.  they trailed for a while last night and then backed out and will be getting back on it this morn.  hope it is laying like a block of ice just in the next slough!

when found it will be his first deer ever with a bow!!!!

I am leaving in a few to head to GA and pick up may for the gn hunt coming this weekend.  so if any updates are to be had it will be from qturn and the boys. 

course its also only about 25 degrees and calm...and I am driving south.  gotta love that


----------



## Jim Thompson

They should be settled in by now. 

Bubba will be in same woodlot as last eve, but will be on the backside up against a crp field. 

Artie is in a ladder on the edge of an alfalfa field. 

Not sure where jeff is. 

Redtail is sleepin

I'm @ a redlight lol

It was 24 when I left so it should be perfect! Come on men!!!!


----------



## stickum

Alright......Redtail i hope you find your deer ,i bet you didnt hardly sleep


----------



## Jim Thompson

nice 8 and 4pt....right under me....bout to rattle...
from bubba


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba...4 bucks n 3 does now. No beasts yet


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jeff....

Slow so far.

Just saw a huge 6 point with some stickers.

Had a chase 100 yards out front ar 1st light but could not see what it was.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jeff....

Just picked up a bit!

Saw the buck that broke his G3 Sat. morning then a nice 130's 10. The 10 trotted off wh
en I grunted to try to turn him.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba....

FWD: man....big heavy wide 8 i watched in crp yesterday morning just chased doe by me and his right beam is broke off at brow tine....go figure


----------



## QTurn

Moved spots just after first light due to there being a vey dead and very smelly deer just behind my stand.  On the side of a ridge in a hardwood thicket.

Had a small and and a spike come by so far...


----------



## irishleprechaun

Dang...24 degrees...what a difference a day makes.  I am back in the office in GA and will be following.  JT that stud buck I posted was killed near the wabash just about 2 hours north of you.

Good luck guys...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Artie has finally seen a shooter! Tell us what's happenin man


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubbas watchin a wide 8 breed a doe! We all love bowhunting, but he needs his smokepole early


----------



## QTurn

I was definitely wishing for my muzzleloader a little bit ago.  A nice, wide 8 came through tailing a doe.  He was in a thicket about 50 yards to my left.  I grunted at him but he wasn't interested....


----------



## BleatForMe

you guys should get live web feed!


----------



## RES17CUE

It is getting sad that this is the first thing I am checking whenever I get on my computer.  Good luck boys.  Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubbas view


----------



## Lilrock

RES17CUE said:


> It is getting sad that this is the first thing I am checking whenever I get on my computer.  Good luck boys.  Keep the updates coming.




x2 on that and every past year


----------



## Win270Brown

I'm so jealous! Reading this thread makes me even more aggravated about hunting GA. I gotta be thankful the good Lord even allows me to get out and hunt. At the same time I'm getting antsy about wanting to have an experience like this.


----------



## deerbandit

JT they find the buck yet?


----------



## red tail

Didn't find him this morning. That's all u go to say about that.


----------



## rex upshaw

Win270Brown said:


> Reading this thread makes me even more aggravated about hunting GA. .



have you not seen all the big deer killed in georgia this year?


----------



## Greene728

rex upshaw said:


> have you not seen all the big deer killed in georgia this year?



There are plenty of big deer in GA and we are very fortunate for that. Also it seems every year gets a little better than the last. But, its nothing like being up there during the rut. The sheer numbers of deer you can see as well as mature bucks can be mind boggling at times. Its just a different experience that must be had cause it cant really be described. I enjoy following this thread so much cause I have been there many times and know what it like when its on, and unless you have done it you just cant completely wrap your mind around it. Great thread guys and please keep em coming!


----------



## nwgahunter

What's worse is they set the bar high the last few years on the updates and going back to not see an update every 30 minutes is killing me and my productivity. We need to sign a petition to get a tower over by their property.


----------



## mrpdl

nwgahunter said:


> What's worse is they set the bar high the last few years on the updates and going back to not see an update every 30 minutes is killing me and my productivity. We need to sign a petition to get a tower over by their property.



x2 Where do I sign?? LOL!!


----------



## zman

redtail what happened on the buck.. good luck guys


----------



## hunter8720

i have never followed this before but now im hooked. the lack of updates is killing me! especially with a rainy day at work


----------



## red tail

Let's see what happens tonight. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## red tail

zman said:


> redtail what happened on the buck.. good luck guys



Blood stopped and we kept looking for hours. Never found blood agian or the buck. I am heart broke over it. But what can you do other then move forward.

Keep watching guys. It won't be long till someone puts one down. Seems like everyone is seeing shooters.


----------



## brkbowma

I think you need to shoot the one in your avatar . It's freaking me out.


----------



## zman

Oh ok redtail just sounded like something more happened. It happens to us all. Good luck brother n kill a gaint.


----------



## red tail

]Tonight I am up about 20 Ft in a lock on. Real thick brush to my left and a plowwed field to my right. Loads of trails everywhere. No dear yet.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry for the lack of updates people. The others are a bit slack or technoligically challenged. I have been on rd since 5am and still have 4 hrs to go and can't do much with the updates. 

Artie won't have reception where he is...@ the ladder I was in last eve. 

Jeff is in his climber near where all the bucks have been and bubba carried a climber in to yet again try to narrow down the gap to 30yrds. 

Come on boys...yall kill something


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jeff....

Slow start to the afternoon.

I'm 25' up in my Treewalker down the hill from the ladder I have been hunting.

Beautiful spot with loads of acorns, hugh rubs, and a bunch of scrapes.

Only 1 spike so far, but with rain coming in the deer should move soon!


----------



## zman

good luck guys.. im headed up wed for the shotgun season. looks like i might hit it just right.... will be my first time up there and i can hardly sleep no.. jt what is the weather saying about  fri sat and sun. thanks for the updates and giterdone


----------



## Jim Thompson

No rain n 30s n 60s


----------



## red tail

Just had the first deer of the afternoon. A lone doe. Come on big boy


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jeff...

The 140 10 point from this morning fed up the hill about 100 yards out.

A 4 point busted through a herd of does and fawns then ran them all over the bottom.

He is about 75 yards out sparring with a spike. Hope grandpa comes to teach him some manners,


----------



## red tail

From Jeff..

The 140 10 point from this morning fed up the hill about 100 yards out.

A 4 point busted through a herd of does and fawns then ran them all over the bottom.

He is about 75 yards out sparring with a spike. Hope grandpa comes to teach him some manners,


----------



## red tail

Oops, trying to help you out Jim. Stay safe and get here soon.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad the Midwest whitetails continue to be active.  Sorry about the sad news redtail in losing your buck which is a heart breaker & no fun to talk about for you, but hope you can use it as motivation in future hunts.  

Let's go men & show us forum folks how to do it up there.  Hope all of you bag Booners! 

Here's a bit more details than you're probably use to seeing on the next 5 days weather forecast:  



http://www.outdoorlife.com/weather/whitetail 

Happy Bloodtrails, Gentlemen!


----------



## Jim Thompson

You boys better straightn up cause I have ol may in the truck and he is ready to restore the order!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> You boys better straightn up cause I have ol may in the truck and he is ready to restore the order!



Yippee!  

Come show 'em how to put a Midwest giant buck in the new cooler, ole May!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

For a small hunting fee.I would have went and got May and brought him to yall


----------



## red tail

Still quite over here. Sun is setting. Hope they come in soon!


----------



## red tail

New doe just showed up. Got the live bait. Hope something will bite!


----------



## fellybbob

my money still on may


----------



## deerbuster

Whats the recent update?!?! Whats went down.


----------



## STIFFER HORNS

hopefully loading one up!!


----------



## Laneybird

JT, seeing how you've been driving all day, you know exactly where your going to climb up, right?

Come on man, we need a bow kill with some bone!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Everyone is back at the house and no shots this evening.

I saw 9 bucks. The 10 mentioned above, a 120's 8, and a stud 9 that was locked on a doe and never got closer than 50 yards.


----------



## Ms. Steyr

Good luck to all you boys! And, a special good luck to Jeff  and Shawn!!! 
Get you your first bow kill Shawn and I wanna get that text that says BBD!!! Come on big boys!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Yall up yet?


----------



## southGAlefty

Update update update, I just woke up!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just able to get reception. 

Its finally breaking light on day 4. We are all scramblin to beat the incoming rain.  

I am in a lockon in a woodlot with my back to a crp field that I can watch but not shoot. Bubba is 100 yards to my right with the same setup. We are ready to double up!

Artie is in the same woods but separated by a road. He is in a ladder with beasts in mind!

Jeff is back with his world of bucks trying to coax one into bow range. 

No idea on shawn maybe sleeping!

Ol may was snoring when we left and is gettin prepped to show us how its done with smokers startin friday!!!


Its 34 cloudy and the wind is already @ a good clip from the ne. Rain is a comin!

Oh did I mention that an absolute monster slipped by me in the dark a few mins ago into the woods between me n bubba????

Come oin daylight!


----------



## CountryBoy77

Awsome............ yall go get em


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just saw first few deer since light. Both bubba and I had 8s come out of crp and into woods. Alsoi saw a couple of does. My 8 was not a shooter and bvubba coulkdnt tell for sure. 

Jeff....

Slow!

Seen a young doe travelling and a 115 8 feeding under the red oaks,


----------



## Jim Thompson

Movin all at once...

Shawn....
Seen 3 does and a 2-1/2 8 point that might go 120. I am cover up with good trails just saw another doe with a fawn. Maybe he is in here some where.

----------

Artie...
Big 8. I think....he had a LOT of antler.  At one point we were eye to eye. He was a little out of range....was watching two does on front of me. Went to reach for my bow and there he was...40 yards maybe...he never spooked, just pushed those two does off...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jeff.....

100 8 came in, fed under the red oaks, and bedded down. 50 yards to my right. He's watching down the hill and I'm watching him!


----------



## CountryBoy77

Cant beat this ......almost like being in the tree


----------



## Jim Thompson

Rain....if it gets any harder will prolly go to house.  Same as earlier in hunt. Love hunting rain, but hate to lose a deer because of a washed out blood trail

Danged doe busted me while puttin umbrella up!

Redtail.....
Just had a 6 run a doe by at about 60 yards. G2's about 8" brows about 4. Out side his ears. 

Rain started overhere.


----------



## Jim Thompson

The doe was prolly hot. Have seen 4 young bucks since she took off. Guessin the beasts are locked with does cause they are not in here with us....yet


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sippin on a lil nectar of the gods (mornin version!) listenin to rain on the umbrella and watchin deer...all that we need now is for that sweet midwest beast to screw up


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lone adult doe just came out of crp and under me. Where is HE @????


----------



## Jranger

Pee on her head....


----------



## QTurn

Back at the lodge! Dadgum rain....

I was covered up in deer this morning...

Saw a true FREAKSTUDASAURUS about 6:50!!!  He never would come into bow range.....  I'll be back after him when this rain quits.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

GA DAWG said:


> For a small hunting fee.I would have went and got May and brought him to yall



You beat me to it! 

Good luck to all of you


----------



## Jim Thompson

we are out of the woods.  rain is comin down now.  

we will move a couple of climbers and then they are hunting this eve.  I will be back at it in the AM.

hope they all kill out


----------



## red tail

Update on the morning.  Ended up seeing 4 bucks and 4 does one with a fawn. 
(2) 8's both young. A 6 that was an older deer but no stud and then a 9 that I almost drew on but as he got closer he was young too. Maybe go 120ish. Good morning hunt. Still seeing Dear.  Hope the rain stop for the afternoon but I don't think it will.


----------



## southGAlefty

Where y'all at???


----------



## Jim Thompson

I can't do much for updates this eve since I'm on the road, but bubba is in a tree in the cold n rain. Just got this from him


dude....10 does....3 buks...1 stud.....chasing whole way to stand!....screw hangin @ the lodge! their tearing thicket in front me apart....crash and grunt


----------



## 242outdoors

Jim Thompson said:


> I can't do much for updates this eve since I'm on the road, but bubba is in a tree in the cold n rain. Just got this from him
> 
> 
> dude....10 does....3 buks...1 stud.....chasing whole way to stand!....screw hangin @ the lodge! their tearing thicket in front me apart....crash and grunt



sounds awesome! i might have to work overtime to see what happens....i have an hour drive home


----------



## CountryBoy77

Cant killem at camp......go getem bubba


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba...

just clipped the release on nice 9 and let him go....covered up....crashin and grunting


----------



## Gadestroyer74

yall wack em and stack em love this thread like crack soon as i get home at work on lucnk just cant wait to hear the rut in west polk county ga hasnt got going yet its about to though we close to alabama so the rut is alittle later bring on the buck chaseing


----------



## Jim Thompson

Said he heard a fight and then all was quiet. Haven't heard from him in a while.


----------



## Shine Runner

Sounds like its getting good!  Good luck in the morning.  I am looking forward to the pics of the BBD!  Hope May gets a beast with the smoker too!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

What a tough day in the rain up there for hunting.  Good job staying after 'em bubba this late afternoon despite the miserable weather.  Look forward to the next report to see if anyone close the deal today.  Good luck.


----------



## zman

I love the threads. I'm pumped reading them. I'm headed up tomorrow n might chime in with your reports on friday. I can't hardly sleep. Keep them reports coming n look forward to BBD. Good luck tomorrow and hope ol may kills the biggest buck in illinois


----------



## deerbandit

Anything happen tonight?


----------



## Rob Young

zman said:


> I love the threads. I'm pumped reading them. I'm headed up tomorrow n might chime in with your reports on friday. I can't hardly sleep. Keep them reports coming n look forward to BBD. Good luck tomorrow and hope ol may kills the biggest buck in illinois



What county you hunting I am leaving in the morning too I am ready for friday we are hunting north calhoun and  southern pike


----------



## zman

we are hunting in caloun also.. we are hunting with the guy that made the bubba teeth..lol if you see a gold toyota 4doors hollar at me.. we also have a gon sticker on it.. i cant wait. good luck and hope you kill a freak nasty


----------



## Rob Young

zman said:


> we are hunting in caloun also.. we are hunting with the guy that made the bubba teeth..lol if you see a gold toyota 4doors hollar at me.. we also have a gon sticker on it.. i cant wait. good luck and hope you kill a freak nasty



Will Do hope yall kill a big um post on here if you do and we will come look after dark


----------



## Jim Thompson

Guess we have ti fire all of these other folks when it comes to updates. I told bubba to update last eve so yall wouldn't be hangin....yep yall are a hangin

I am in a lockon that prolly hasn't been hunted this year. It is in a little slough between some nasty tight buckbrush thickets. I almost had to crawl through getting in! I've never even seen this stand so that's about all I can tell ya right now. 

Bubba is a couple hundred yards kinda in front and to the left of me in a new this season set that produced a massive nasty buck last week. 

Artie is back in the ladder across the rd where he saw the shooter yester morn. 

Jeff is back in his buckhole.  

No idea again on shawn. That boy is turned around lol. Ok I just don't know where he went again

Its 35 and the breeze is from the sw. Bubba is planing an all day hunt and I have to be out around noon before I have to get on the rd again. 

Btw, while typing this a chase is going on over my right shoulder and a buck just snort wheezed! Then bubba tells me one came by him grunting!

Breaking light on day 5 and yeah somethin is dyin today...


----------



## CountryBoy77

Sounds like it gone be a good day!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Had another grunting behind me!


Bubba...
2 bucks by me already....grunting...one was wide tall 10 at 10 yds...to dark to see good till he got by.....today is the day boys!.....lets do this!


----------



## Jim Thompson

No activity here since first light. Maybe time toi wake em up with the horns. 

Did I mention how foggy it is?

Redtail...
No deer yet. Got turkeys about to fly down. It is so foggy over here my range finder is reading the fog


Jeff...
Had 2 sparring between me and the field. Too dark to see what they were.

Nothing seen yet, but today feels right!


----------



## Paymaster

Y'all put ole big'n down today,howbout it! Love these live from the tree threads!!!!!!!! Almost like being there!


----------



## deerslayer357

Kill a biggun!  Good luck today and hope each of ya'll get a trophy!


----------



## hoosierdaddy79

The fog is the best "good luck charm" I can get in the woods up here in Indiana!  Knock 'em down boys!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Heard a couple of grunts and I grunted back...then this big bodied 9 comes in right under me. Looks good but not what I want. Prolly same 9 bubba passed last eve too


----------



## ryanwhit

When the big one comes by, let him hold it JT!!!

Good luck guys, looking forward to the kill pics!


----------



## fellybbob

you guys only have 1 buck tag and 1 doe tag each?
that was a good 9 pt it looks like ha has some mass to him.
g's not too long tho
 he!! of a deer
 how far was he when you took pic nice 1/4 away shoot right there


----------



## CountryBoy77

Nice pic, love to see the day i can pass on a buck like that


----------



## southGAlefty

Dudddddeeeeee....hope that doesn't come back to haunt you! He looks like a stud to me! Take one for the team, spill some blood and break the ice for the other guys JT!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Felly, we get one buck n doe with bow and another with gun. He was 20 yards there but was @ 5 when I first saw him good mass, but narrow. 

Fog is getting worse! Can't see 30 yards. Bubba said he can't see the rungs on his ladder stick

Artie had a buck run a doe by him earlier. 

Redtail...
First deer of the day. Spike came by at 20 yards. Nose to the ground. Fog is still thick. Can only see about 35 yards.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Nah that cell pic makes him bigger than he is I bet he would eat good tho! I've had bigger in range a few times this year and its just bot quite there yet. 

Movement has died. 

Jeff...
Think the fog just got a little thicker over here. Zero deer movement so far.


----------



## red tail

The fog is closing in on me. I can see about 20 yards. Only deer I have seen is a spike @ 20 yards with his nose on the ground walking the main trail. Hope the action gets going!!


----------



## red tail

GoIng to try the horns too.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba just had a spike slip by and I just grunted up a young 8 with his rack all busted up. Maybe they are movin again. Crazy to see one come thru this nasty fog!

Need the man to make an appearance...


----------



## CountryBoy77

Hopully that fog breaks soon, good luck guys


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just had a stud 2 maybe 3 year old 8 come by. Tall n wide but no mass yet. Picking up!


----------



## kevincox

when does gun season open up there? Sat?


----------



## red tail

Well. I hav now dropped two of four of my hot hands. Glade I desided to take back ups. I hate wearing gloves with my bow!


----------



## Rob Young

kevincox said:


> when does gun season open up there? Sat?



Fri sat sun


----------



## red tail

Young 8 just stroked by. Maybe things are picking up overhere


----------



## GA DAWG

As of today. I'm off 11 days..I've hunted my tail off for a grown one this year already..Guess these next 11 days..I gotta step it up a notch   Come Friday I bet May shows yall how its done!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dang blackberry batt is dying. Limited updates rest of morn. Sorry folks


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yeah kev, the 3 day gun starts sat. Don't know if last post went. Battery dyin, limited updates rest of morn. Sorry folks


----------



## red tail

Just saw a hug deer. To thick and far to see his head gear. Come on over here pig


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry kevin, I meant to say friday. Always screws me up here with a fri opener. 

Fog has lifted! Get on em shawn!


----------



## Shine Runner

50 folks viewing and waiting on some one to let an arrow fly!  Come on monster buck!


----------



## zman

Just crossed into kentucky. Can't wait


----------



## Jim Thompson

I just saw what was prolly the biggest buck I've seen from the tree this year. He is in here chasing a doe but has stayed out of range. No idea what he is, but he is a drop everything beast for sure!

Also had anbother buck come in while watching the chase but not sure what


----------



## southGAlefty

Somebody shoot something already!!!


----------



## Rob Young

zman said:


> Just crossed into kentucky. Can't wait



Right behide ya


----------



## nwgahunter

My right ear is ringing. That means someone is about to see a shooter. Well, most of the time that is the case with me so hopefully it will be for them as well.


----------



## nwgahunter

Jim Thompson said:


> I just saw what was prolly the biggest buck I've seen from the tree this year. He is in here chasing a doe but has stayed out of range. No idea what he is, but he is a drop everything beast for sure!
> 
> Also had anbother buck come in while watching the chase but not sure what



Didn't see that post. Looks like I was right. Go get em!


----------



## red tail

Nothing going on for a little while now. Going to get down soon and go get some grub. Planning on going back over to the ridge where I shot the 8. Maybe lightning will strike twice. Goin to take my climber in an move down the ridge a little ways.


----------



## red tail

Come on Jt. Get that beast!!!!!


----------



## CountryBoy77

ahhhh suspense killing use hope JT layed em down


----------



## red tail

Jim just said he shot under a 150. Story to come soon.


----------



## Booner Killa

Oh my!!!!They have a way of making you do that sometimes! Let's here Jimbo!


----------



## QTurn

Here are a couple pics of the fog this morning. I had a big 6 come by me twice. Saw a doe being chased flat out by a buck but they were too far away....


----------



## QTurn

Don't think we've seen one of the kinda shots yet.....


----------



## CountryBoy77

Say it aint so  missing sucks getem next time jt


----------



## georgiaboy

red tail said:


> Nothing going on for a little while now. Going to get down soon and go get some grub. Planning on going back over to the ridge where I shot the 8. Maybe lightning will strike twice. Goin to take my climber in an move down the ridge a little ways.



I hope you get a big one bud!  

I saw this thread so I went to check on your cat.  He was asleep over by the road and wouldn't get up to eat?!?  Anyway, I scratched his ears and left him sleeping.  You might want to get him to a vet when you get home.


----------



## zman

100 miles away n dang traffic jam. Thought I had left all this n atlanta. Rob if ur coming up 64w be on the look out for traffic.


----------



## Jim Thompson

took one just like it this morn artie.

ok here is the story.  first he was not nearly as big as the buck I saw chasing earlier, but he was strong and old either way.

I am looking to my left when I catch movement to the right and turn just in time to see a mid 150s 10 bust out of the thick stuff at a pretty good pace at about 30 yards.  I jump up, grab bow, clip release, drawback and bleat (or whistle I dont remember lol) to stop him.

he stops perfect...well except that all I can see now is antlers and hind quarters cause he stopped behind my 29 yard tree!

he is looking my way so I cant let down...so I hold and hold and hold and hold and...yeah you get the idea.  I am finally gonna let down when he starts again and I bleat again and instead of him going forward, he went away from me and then turned broad.  I put my pin on him thinking 30 yards and shot right under the boiler room!!!!  he bounded once and then walked off calmly.

I hit bubba on the radio telling him that I had either just missed or made the lowest heart shot ever

climbed down and retrieved my clean but dirty arrow and climbed back up.  ended up seeing another doe and buck.

will be back in same stand in the morning.  I cant count how many bucks I saw this morn, including 2 shooters...with one in range.  cant ask for much more.


----------



## Greene728

Its gonna happen to us all Jim. Get back on em cause Im about to blow a gasket waiting to see some horns!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

couple of pics from this morn. couple of nice bucks in here, but not of the 2 shooters


----------



## Matt.M

Is that the Blackberry camera?  If so, you have a steady hand.


----------



## GA DAWG

If JT says its a 150. Was prolly a booner Hate you missed. Im sure somebody will kill this evenin.


----------



## nwgahunter

I thought you said the shooters were NOT in those pictures

They look like shooters to me. But I'm not hunting there


----------



## 2-shot

Still waiting on some kill pics


----------



## Jim Thompson

No these are not from blackberry. 

2shot...don't u know we are not here to kill...only to watch

Everyone is back on stand now cept me.  Hope they all kill out!

Will update if I can for them


----------



## sman

Jt why r u not in the stand?  Target practicing?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Work...if u can call it that lol


Artie...
Gnarly racked little buck just came through. Looked like 4 on the left with a sticker on the G2. Right side was high and spindly....looked like 3 points....

Small 8 just came by...

Bubba...
had mangey yote run 2 buks by me after you left....one was cool 3.5 non typical....not big enuf

Jeff...
I'm on a ladder at the Wheat Field. Got busted when the wind shifted and it's real slow. What are ya'll seeing?


----------



## Greene728

Jim Thompson said:


> Work...if u can call it that lol
> 
> 
> Artie...
> Gnarly racked little buck just came through. Looked like 4 on the left with a sticker on the G2. Right side was high and spindly....looked like 3 points....
> 
> Small 8 just came by...
> 
> Bubba...
> had mangey yote run 2 buks by me after you left....one was cool 3.5 non typical....not big enuf
> 
> Jeff...
> I'm on a ladder at the Wheat Field. Got busted when the wind shifted and it's real slow. What are ya'll seeing?






Uuuugggghhhhhhh........Dont ever say that nasty little four letter word in this thread again! The word w*rk just dont need to be in this thread!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Looks like still no dead deer. See yall in the am


----------



## hicktownboy

We will be here with you JT and gang! Got luck guys!


----------



## hoosierdaddy79

See JT...I told ya the fog was good luck!...lol...put that monster down for a nap tomorrow morning!


----------



## Laneybird

Just got in from the daily grind. See, I didn't say it.

Got caught up on the thread. Thought about it all day. Kills me not to be able to check it out.    Sorry about the miss, JT. Get him in the morning. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## mrpdl

OK boys 1 more day to put a stick through one and then ya"ll can turn the smoke poles loose on them out of range Giants!! Sumtin Gotta Die!!! LOL


----------



## QTurn

Dinner's ready!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

hey q turn i have the i phone4 what did you have to do to upload pics on gon ?


----------



## QTurn

Get photobucket app. It'll let you upload straight from the phone. Then all you have to to is copy and paste the image code into your post...


----------



## Jeff Phillips

The only place in this county that I can get on the forum with AT&T is at the kitchen table! Had a couple of 8's in range this evening, one was close to a shooter. Saw a couple of bigger bucks on the other side of the field. Back after em in the morning!


----------



## Dustin Pate

As many good bucks as the group is seeing, it should be carnage when the smokepoles are in action!


----------



## kevincox

Im sure we will see some horns on the ground on Friday. Reach out and touch them day


----------



## 2-shot

I should have drove on up while in Ky just to eat with you guys


----------



## whitetaco02

Are any of you all going to stick with the bows once Friday rolls around?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

QTurn said:


> Get photobucket app. It'll let you upload straight from the phone. Then all you have to to is copy and paste the image code into your post...


 thanks Q


----------



## j_seph

Alright guys time to drag those wore out butts out of bed and get this show on the road. I'm headed to a corn/bean field on a WMA so get up!


----------



## CountryBoy77

^^good luck ^^


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand in a steady drizzly rain. 

I am back in the same stand as yesterday morning....of course! I saw a world of bucks including 2 shooters and as we all know I screwed that up back for redemption!

Bubba is going to the furthest corner of the property and will be hunting the far side of the slough I am watching....although it is prolly 1000 yards away. 

Not sure where everyone else is yet. 

Sure wish I coulda got my umbrella to bie...but I thnk the screw tip is broke!  I amtyping thru a ziplock lol

Btw while I typed this 2 does and a pretty stout buck walked in on the trail I came in on. I thnk he got my wind and is actin a lil funny behind me now. 

Yall hang on cause its breaking light on day 6!

Make that 2 bucks now! Come on!!!!


----------



## Back Log

Hey Jeff,  you and Shawn check out landon's deer in this section tonite.  Good Luck


----------



## Jim Thompson

Also jseph...will try and respond to your pm later today. Good luck folks


----------



## jasonC

Jim, I feel like today is your day to get a second chance..Good Luck!


----------



## GA DAWG

Its 34 here. Perfect morning. Im in my honey hole. Have yet to see crap!  Maybe a midwest looking beast will stroll by me


----------



## mickeyd318

where are yall hunting at are you with an outfitter or some private land


----------



## Jim Thompson

One more lil buck and earlier a lonely doe came thru. 

Nothin happenin doe gary so far, but he is in one of the buck killinist areas we have. So its just a matter of time. 

Rain has stopped...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Mickey, its a lil of both. We hunted up here with the same outfitter for 5-6 years now but they have broken up and although we have a couple of weeks with hunters this year, we are working on moving to a full club instead.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Soirry I lost the connection. 

Gary and I have been able to hunt it all season but up until this week we have been limited on where we were hunting because we wanted everything as fresh as possible for the 2 groups coming in. 

This week the whole place is open and a rollin!


----------



## hicktownboy

These are on sale today JT. Sounds like you need one... or 2!

http://sportsmansgeardaily.com/



(if you cant open it, its an umbrella)


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thx hiktown, I may need a new one!

Doe is bedded behind me with a lil buck standing guard. 4 bucks n 4 does so far but very slow compared to yesterday. 

Bubba is hanging around with a spike n 4 does. Still haven't heard from the rest of the folks, but maybe they've all dropped the hammer!


----------



## zman

Well I made it. We have no service whatso ever. Can't wait till n the morning. Will update if I can


----------



## mickeyd318

sounds great man its taken me like two hours to read every post i was wonderin what the hype was all about i tell ya its like a suspense story waiting to unfold its awsome cant wait to check back for more updates


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 does just trotted by me @ !out 50 yards! Gotta be a buck with them!

Bubba just had a 2yr old 8 go by him. 

------

Shawn...

 In the stand. Seen 4 does this morning. A young 8 and a shooter 10. All at the bottom of the ridge I am hunting. I am thinking about comming out and grabbing my climber and moving down there for the evening hunt. Was planning on sitting all day. But I have seen these bucks down there almost every time I have seen them

-----

Maybe its pickin up today!!!!!! Sweet beast give me another chance!


----------



## red tail

Today is the day. Someone is going to draw blood!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck zman!


----------



## southGAlefty

Come on guys put one on the ground!


----------



## Jim Thompson

No buck with the does dead in here for now...well except the sounds of smokepoles n shotguns gettin checked for tomorrow. 

Jeff...
On a ladder at the corner of the gravel pits. Letting the Buckhole rest for 1 more hunt. Waited for the rain to quit before coming in. Nothing seen yet but this is a great funnel


----------



## red tail

Nothing for a while now. Got tree rats all over the place. Red oaks still dropping. Hope it picks back up!


----------



## QTurn

Nothing over here either. Back in the double ladder where a big deer moved past me the other morning.

I have seen a Booner racoon though...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Always amazes me that we can be sitting in an area that has as many deer as we have here on a cool november morn with the rut in full swing and 5 of us not seeing deer. 

Well these boys have one evening left to bowhunt. I hope they drop 4 sweet nasty bruisers!

Unless something cool happens with me in the next 30 mins or so, my bow hunt is over because I have to work this eve. 

I had my chance yesterday and that is all I can ask for...that one chance. 

Course I failed to mention that I still have about 2 months to fill my bowtag up here

Bring on the smoker tomorrow morn!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba just saw a 9pt pig just out of range and he couldn't turn him!


----------



## fellybbob

jt iknow that ole May is, who else is swicthing to smoke poles


----------



## Rock Bottom

good luck with the smoke poles in the morning


----------



## Jim Thompson

everyone will be hunting with smokers.  you cant even hunt with your bow during the short gun seasons.

speaking of that...

guess what (of all things) I left down in heard county at may's house?

the barrel to my encore smokepole  yep somehow in the move up here I forgot to look in my gun case and notice that my turkey barrel is still attached!

soooooo tomorrow morn I am sitting on stand filming May while he busts a monster and then I will use his gun and do the same, or at lunch I will figure something else out




gotta love it


----------



## shdw633

You can't find someone up there with a shotgun to lend you???


----------



## Gut_Pile

jim thompson said:


> guess what (of all things) i left down in heard county at may's house?
> 
> The barrel to my encore smokepole  yep somehow in the move up here i forgot to look in my gun case and notice that my turkey barrel is still attached!



ouch!!!


----------



## dfhooked

Doooooh!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Workin on it shadow. Everyone is using theirs or don't have it here. I have one I can borrow starting tomorrow afternoon hopefully. 

Only good thing is that my resident gun permit is only $30 or so now

I won't be able to update much tonite and bubbas phone is dead, but he just shot me a text that he had a booner @ 20 yards on his walk in!!!!!! Said it dwarfed the booner on his wall!

But he was walkin in and I'm guessin his bow was over his back

Maybe he will kill something and then actually update the thread this eve


----------



## zman

Thanks JT. Good luck to yall n hope mae kills a stud. He's due for it.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jeff...

13 does plus their fawns, a spike, a forkhorn, got a buck chasing just out of sight.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jedd...

Just had a 150's 10 that is built like a bull at 20 yards behind me. I got to full draw while his head and shoulder were behind some trees. When he fially moved he was walking straight away from me!!! No shot!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Great buck, but no shot. Held on at full draw needing him to take 1 more step! A doe walked across the draw and he turned straight away from me. If I see him tomorrow I'll punch a 50 cal hole in him. Bet he weighed over 300#!


----------



## 2-shot

Good luck in the morning men!


----------



## j_seph

Jeff Phillips said:


> Great buck, but no shot. Held on at full draw needing him to take 1 more step! A doe walked across the draw and he turned straight away from me. If I see him tomorrow I'll punch a 50 cal hole in him. Bet he weighed over 300#!


 Part of the game just glad you didn't try that stupid texas lung shot on him. Lot of folks would of done that instead of giving him a chance. Oh yea I did see a 70" 6 pointer at the WMA today Best buck sign I found in 3 miles worth of scouting


----------



## mattech

man, if one of ya'll dont hurry up and kill something.....

Talk about being on the edge of your seat. I really need to bite the bullet and make a trip to the midwest. I am getting tired of saying "next year".


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin

I betting by this time tommorow there are pictures of 5 world class bucks in this forum.  Go get 'em guys!

Jeff-I know you hunt some in Washington County.  I'd love to get together with you when you are down sometime.  I enjoyed your comments in GON.  I'd like to know a little more about the vanilla, and any others pearls of wisdom you'd be willing to share.


----------



## jasonC

Good luck in the morning guys!


----------



## ultramag

Good luck Yall..will you please put the beasts on the ground..Cant wait to see what yall do tomorrow!!  JT...come on man..Kill something alreadyI will be checking in with yall tomorrow..should be an exciting day ..good luck to you and bubba and may and friends!!!!!


----------



## deerbandit

Ol' may will have the first one on the ground. He is going to show y'all how it is done.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Had a blast with all the hunting reports & close calls almost bagging some big 'uns.  Unfortunately, I will not be able to check in for updates Friday until late evening.  Hope ya'll show us forum folks Friday how to take down some heavy boned Midwest giant beasts.  Wish the whole crew up there lots of success & look forward to the stories behind those whitetail wonderland adventures.

Happy Bloodtrails, Gentlemen.


----------



## Ila Bowhunter

Today is the day. Good luck, hope everyone gets to smoke one!


----------



## deerslayer357

Time to kill a big un boys!  Good luck and hope you all get monsters!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Its on folks!

May and I are in a very skinny double ladder over looking an overgrown field with a hardwood rdge behind and to the lft of us and a fine bedding area thicket straight ahead. This is mays favorite spot on the proiperty and for good reason. Some beasts are seen and a few killed here every year. 

Bubba is in a ladder back in a thick nasty slough on the far side of the world!

Jeff is back in his buck hole from early in the week. 

Not sure in artie but will check. 

Who knows with shawn

Bubba and I keed a butt kicking for not checkin this stand after another fella hung it. loose on the tree and turned wrong! Gotta love it. 


Btw anybody gotta gun I can borrow???? 

Its 36 degrees and a light wind to the se and yeah its breaking light on day 7....


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba....

dude you need to come hunt this....my new fav! at corner of spruce thicket...willow thicket...hardwoods....swamp....remote.....between corn and beans...


----------



## jasonC

Lets see some bone on the ground this morning. Sounds like you might justhave the set up for it!


----------



## deerbandit

May you gave all them a head start and they couldnt get it done so time to show them how to do it.


----------



## zman

Man I didn't sleep none last night but I'm wide awake. On a corn field with bottoms to my back. Corn all over the field. Waiting on mack daddy. My dads bout 300 yd looking at the corn also. Been a stud seen where he's at. I'm hopeing him n may both kill the biggest. Wish me luck guys n JT hope u don't mind me chiming in. ITS ON GUYS.


----------



## fellybbob

Show them how is done May. I bet you ready. My money still on you for first blood


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck zman! Keep us updated but don't let it cost ya a deer. This is tough work! 

Strange gun opener so far...not a single shot heard yet. 

We have seen one doe @ 200 yardsd. 

Come on big boiy!


----------



## smitty

*Good Luck*

Its 25 in Indy today, frosty_- looking for a Beast as well....


----------



## zman

Thanks JT. Lots of shooting where I'm at but no sighting yet. Did see a popenyoung rabbit at day light. Done a little rattleing n drop my horns when I finished. Note to self make sure there tied to the hook b4 u let them down. Lol oh well maybe I want need them.


----------



## sman

This thread is like Christmas morning.... you just know something good is about to happen!  Good luck guys!


----------



## Jim Thompson

We just passed on a fine buck but may wants a lil bigger!  I grunted him in and then turned him from 200 yrds to under the stand. 3yr old with some kinda crab claw on his left main. 

Jeff...
Slow here. 1 spike right at 1st light.

Based on the lqck of shots I guess it's slow everywhere?

Bubba...
wide 8 ran 2 does by....short tines and no mass....appeared mature but not impressive


----------



## Jim Thompson

1sh shot just heard. Not sure if close enough to be here. 

Deer movin everywhere now!


----------



## buckdog1

I've got work to do and cant get away from this dang computer. Why did i ever open this thread? Lol. Good luck guys and let the black powder roll.


----------



## dfhooked

send the smoke into the morning air, good luck to all


----------



## tsknmcn

Sun just cleared the pines and is going to feel good shining on me for about 15 minutes until it moves behind limbs of the trees on the fence row I am on. It is about 39° now. A few squirrels and some crazy crows is all the action I have seen this morning. 

Good luck to those in IL from those of us in GA!


----------



## zman

Did I mention how much I LOVE my under armour. It rocks


----------



## DaddyPaul

JT,
I can overnight my barrel to you if you seriously need it bud.  I think you have my cell, call me if you want me to move forward with it.  Cheap scope on it, but it is dialed in and already killed two this year in Florida.


----------



## fellybbob

highest jet 61 viewing this thread right now  and over 25000 views

C'OM MAY

JUST WENT UP TO 72 VIEWERS   74  79


----------



## zman

What did I do. Saw a spike a busted up 8. N a 10. Should of shot the ten. Prolly mid 130s. I have never even saw a 10 n the wood n I let him walk. JT u need a roommate. Lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thx tsk...good luck bro!

Just grunted crabby back up. Nice deer. Hope may made the right decision but know that there's bigger here. 


Qturn...
Nice buck just passed behind me. Think it was that big 6. Couldn't make out any brow tines through the scope...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jeff...
110 8 just chased off the doe and fawn that were feeding to my right.

We now have a 2yr 8 standing guard on a doe in field. She is hot!


----------



## Curtis

It has been a tough week at work.  Stuck in the office, deadlines, pressure, and wishing I was in the woods.  This thread has been great.  Thanks Jim, Jeff, zman, bubba, qturn and redtail.  You guys have made the week a little better.  Can't believe how many times I have gotten excited reading these posts.  Keep 'em coming and good luck today.  Got a feeling the smokepoles are going to be active.  Looking forward to the pictures.  Thanks for letting us be part of your hunt.
Curtis


----------



## Jim Thompson

5 bucks n 7 does so far. All bucks on does except the big one we passed on. No shots from our group so far. A few shots around though. Lotsa time and lotsa beasts out here!

Yall keep em crossed, we ned may to put one on the pole


----------



## zman

Just saw a button head. Didn't no they had them up here. Lol. Shooting has slowed down. Still 2nd guessing myself on the 10.


----------



## savannahsdad

*you guys rock....*

This is almost addictive.  It allows those of us who can't be there to be there!  Post more pics of the woods so I can daydream about the midwest in Nov.


----------



## zman

Had a momma n 2 yearlins come visted me. 7 deer so far. I could get VERY use to this. Lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

He's ready I tell ya! 


Last 2 does that came by took all bucks with them and we haven't seen a deer since.


----------



## Shine Runner

Come on sweet beast!  May is READY!


----------



## stickum

He looks like a killin machine...


----------



## savannahsdad

*let the smoke roll!!*

It's only a matter of time now for sure.


----------



## Toddmann

That May ain't moving a muscle. Rock solid and looks ready to get that mission completed. Love the thread. Been following you guys all the way. JT keep up the great post full of excitement. Thanks!


----------



## alan

Come on guys I want to read about someone dropping the hammer already!!


----------



## Curtis

"If he would just come out from behind that tree.  Two steps more to the right, come on, come on............"

Over a half an hour without an update.  Now we are having to make stuff up!


----------



## mrpdl

Come on JT!! Make that Blackberry smoke with an update!! LOL


----------



## zman

Nothin for me since momma n babies.


----------



## AJLBucks

Maybe he smoked one and in all of the excitement has forgotten about us. If so hopefully we can get some pics of some midwest beasts. This has been one of the most exciting live from the tree reports I have ever kept up with. Y'all guys are plum eat up with deer.


----------



## nwgahunter

When one of them smokes one that is what usually happens. Silence for a while and then a short. "Big one down" story later after get it out to keep us hanging.



AJLBucks said:


> Maybe he smoked one and in all of the excitement has forgotten about us. If so hopefully we can get some pics of some midwest beasts. This has been one of the most exciting live from the tree reports I have ever kept up with. Y'all guys are plum eat up with deer.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Young buck near shawn






Woods are dead here. No deer for coupla hours


----------



## Rob Young

Hunting in north calhoun. Co seen10 doesbig wide 8 but he was busted up small 8 havent seen anything in a while glad my mto50 is wind proof


----------



## Jim Thompson

We are giving it another half hour then gonna get may thawed n fed comin back here this eve. 

Bubba has only seen 3 deer but prolly staying put since the sign is so good. 

Artie said it was dead around him too. 

So I'm guessin may and I had the most fun

Will chck in if something changes, otherwise will see yall around 1


----------



## savannahsdad

I've been following these guys for a couple of years on here.  It's really been good this year and last year as I was not able to go north.  They won't disapoint.  If mr. big shows up they will hammer him.  Come on guys....pullin' for ya!


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Time to get some bone down fellas! Good luck this PM.


----------



## savannahsdad

we're awaitin"........


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok me n may are back hunting after a sammage and a gameplan. 

We are sittin on the far right corner of the field we were on this morn. The wind switched to the south which would have been all wrong for the ladder so we moved a ground blind up. We can now watch several pastures @ once. 

Bubba has stayed put in the same stand today. 

Yall hang on cause we only have a few hours before dark!


----------



## Shine Runner

What kind of range are ya'll getting out of the smoke poles?


----------



## savannahsdad

hang tough....prime time is on the way.


----------



## Jim Thompson

No deer yet, course we aren't expecting much for early movement, but with the rut on you just never know when it will happen. 

Haven't heard fromn artie, shawn or jeff yet, but will update when I do


----------



## Jim Thompson

Savanah, bubba and I are confident @ 200 with ours and may keeps his @ about 100. Course I'd be a lot more comfy if mine was here and not in the safe @ mays house in GA!

Btw, looks like I will have a smoker in hand by the mornin hunt


----------



## red tail

Back in the stand. Saw 4 young bucks this morning and a few does. Had a hot doe an 2 young bucks bed down 30 yards for 45 mins.


----------



## tsknmcn

Sitting here in a short sleeve shirt but I will be putting on a long sleeve one soon.  In pines with only six spots for shots. Hopefully something comes by and stops to smell the code blue I sprayed in strategic locations.


----------



## zman

Well finally I'm back. Runnin a little late had to run to walmart n get pops a groundblind. After 2 knee replacements he said it hurt to climb the ladders.plus he's 73 n a little over weight. Lol So I got him set up n a new spot on a point overlooking a corn field. Hang on guys its going to get good. Pullin for may n pops.


----------



## zman

Butoon head is back.


----------



## fellybbob

zman you still thinking about that 10 this morn?
c'on May


----------



## Jim Thompson

First doe trotted out of thicket to right and up the fencerow in front of us. She acted like a buck was on her but we haven't seen him yet. 

Artie is back in the ladder that has been pretty good for him. 

Haven't heard from jeff or shawn yet

Come on somebody needs to knock donkey kong in the dirt!


----------



## zman

Yea I'm still thinkn bout him. Will prolly bit me n the behind. Spike ran across field.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just a lil view from the blind. 

2 does feeding under the oak trees @ fence in front of us.


----------



## zman

Just saw 2 run across field. N another 1 pop her head out n went back in. I think all does. Fixn to get good guys hang on.


----------



## Toddmann

I am in the stand but still tuned in


----------



## Jim Thompson

She's a lil curious lol






Jeff...
Just had a buck parade. Spike, then a 6, followed by 2 8's. About 75 yards between them. Just feeding along.


----------



## tsknmcn

About 30 min of light left down here in GA. Been standing just in case. Road is real noisy at this stand. One can sneak by easily on this pine straw.


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 more does feedin on acorns n a 2yr old tall 8 just crossed @ 130 yrds. 

I thnk shawn just shot!!!  Come on baby be true aimin!


----------



## zman

I justshot a 10. He stumbled across the field but I didn't c him go down. Wish me luck fellows. Will update asap


----------



## BowChilling

zman said:


> I justshot a 10. He stumbled across the field but I didn't c him go down. Wish me luck fellows. Will update asap



Good luck Z! 

Hope that was Shawn too J.T.!


----------



## James Vincent

All right zman. We awaiting


----------



## sman

There we go! Hope u both find the deer!


----------



## deerslayer357

I wish you a happy bloodtrail zman!  And I hope it was shawn as well!  Somebody post some pics of some bone!  ya'll are killing me!


----------



## Fortenberry

13 minutes and no update


----------



## sman

Need an update before my wife slaps me for staring at my phone!


----------



## BowChilling

hard to post and track!


----------



## QTurn

They have gone to get redtail's deer!!  The way he described the deer one of the guides seems to think it's a big 10 with a kicker that he has seen before.  

Will update when they get back.

Just got a text from Jeff!! A big 12 is taking a dirt nap!!


----------



## whitetaco02

So that is 2 deer?


----------



## stickum

Alright way to go...man this thread is awesome its the first thing i check  cant wait to those midwest beast


----------



## QTurn

No. Just the one deer. Turns out it was a 12!! Redtail is just a little bit excited....


----------



## chicken cow

well? found it? pics?.........Hurry up Bubba..I cant sit at the computer all day, Rogers workin SW and we know what its like when he's workin


----------



## Sterling

The waiting is killing me...oh the suspense!


----------



## QTurn

We're just waiting on them to get back to the lodge. I'll try and get a pic up as soon as I can!


----------



## ryanwhit

Awesome!!


----------



## TheOriginal_DMW

ok i am chewing finger nails here,, where are the Pics ?  Congrats to the hunters.


----------



## Sundays Money

cant wait for pics 
i check this thread 8-10 times a day


----------



## QTurn

Here he is!! As I said earlier, redtail is just a bit excited. He says this is his biggest buck!


----------



## CRMOLOCK

congrats man


----------



## ruger man

great deer congrats
i check this thread alot and finally it has happened
keep it up and put some more bone on the ground


----------



## QTurn

JT says he can deliver in 30 minutes or less!!


----------



## Sundays Money

nice congrats


----------



## ultramag

Good JobHe is a great buck for sure...CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## TheOriginal_DMW

Now we just waiting on Zmans Buck..


----------



## ryanwhit

great buck, congrats!


----------



## dfhooked

If you could deliver 12 pointers JT your tips would be crazy


----------



## Shine Runner

Heck Ya!!  Congrats!!!!  Gotta love that Domino's !!!!


----------



## robertyb

I counted twice and got 11 each time. Am I missing a point?


----------



## QTurn

Yeah, he's got a sticker that the pic doesn't show....


----------



## zman

Sorry guys. We've got good blood n still tracki


----------



## deerslayer357

hey zman, we'll wait!  we're excited for you, and we just get a little antsy when we hear blood is on the ground.....  haha.  Let us know when you find him!


----------



## Shine Runner

Take your time........


----------



## mickeyd318

man i cant wait this is awsome the suspense is ridiculous i think they should write a book about this its unbelievable


----------



## mickeyd318

hmm lets see how many people


----------



## mickeyd318

respond if


----------



## mickeyd318

i just


----------



## mickeyd318

add about


----------



## mickeyd318

5 posts. lol they will think


----------



## mickeyd318

something has happened bahahaha sorry guys im just so excited to


----------



## Rock Bottom

Great buck redtail

Come on zman keep your eyes on the ground and good luck


----------



## jdthayer

Way to go! We've finally gotten some spilled blood! Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## zman

No luck guys. We followed good blood n he bedded. When he got up no blood. Later


----------



## jdthayer

zman said:


> No luck guys. We followed good blood n he bedded. When he got up no blood. Later



Get a dog on that blood trail tomorrow morn. and good luck!


----------



## jasonC

Hate to hear that man,maybe you will find him in the morning


----------



## sman

Congratulations on a fine Buck! Zman maybe u will find him in the morning good luck!


----------



## j_seph

Way to go Shawn u have now officially been ruined. Congrats


----------



## 2-shot

Congrats on a nice buck


----------



## red tail

Thanks everyone. He is my best buck to date. I am very happy with him. Last time I went home without one and now the ride homebwill be a lot sweeter! 

Thank you to Jeff's gut!!! He said his gut was telling him someone needs to hunt the stand I was in. Always listen to a big buck killers guy for sure!

Also thanks to Bubba @ Jt for having me up here!

Stay tuned guys. The ice is broke. These monster buck killers are going to cut them down!!!


----------



## Curtis

Way to go.  That is one nice deer.  I hope you each bag one.


----------



## Bruz

Congrats Red......I would listen to Jeff as well....hope he smacks one now.

Bruz


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

zman said:


> No luck guys. We followed good blood n he bedded. When he got up no blood. Later


Hate to hear that zman!!........Hope Ya'll can get back on that blood trail tomorrow, and find him!!



red tail said:


> Thanks everyone. He is my best buck to date. I am very happy with him. Last time I went home without one and now the ride homebwill be a lot sweeter!
> 
> Thank you to Jeff's gut!!! He said his gut was telling him someone needs to hunt the stand I was in. Always listen to a big buck killers guy for sure!
> 
> Also thanks to Bubba @ Jt for having me up here!
> 
> Stay tuned guys. The ice is broke. These monster buck killers are going to cut them down!!!


Enjoy the ride Home!!........Congratulations!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

we are back @ it...and yeah I have a smoke maker in hand!

I am back in the same lockon where I missed my bow buck and where I saw not only a massive number of bucks, but also the monster that was chasing the doe.  Its thick in here, but with the leaves gone I can see 80 in each direction. 

Bubba is going to a climber watching the field me n may were on yesterfay and he can watch a thicket and another field...so yeah he has a view. 

Artie is going to a climber we hung in the middle of a slough that is normally flooded. He is within 200 yrds of where bubba shot a 181 a few years back!

Jeff will be in a ladder over looking a hardwood draw that has not been hunted but is know for beasts. 

Shawn is counting sheep

The fog is as nasty or worse than earlier in the week. The truck showed 29 when I parked and the wind is scheduled for the south. 

Its breaking light on day 8 and I have already heard a bunch of deer below me...let the smoke go people!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck this morning Z


----------



## J Ferguson

Im not in IL but there chasin lil does hard in S Fulton been seeing 5 8s and a 10 and one of the 8s is 140 class hopefully he will come by this morn. congrats redtail and gud luck yall


----------



## Jim Thompson

Fight @ top of hill to my left! They wore it out for a minute now nothing...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba.......

BBDDDDDD!!!!........HEAVY MASS is DOWN!!!....no tine height but big as my arm!......booooom. baby!!

Said he is headed down pic soon!


Congrats bro!


----------



## Texas7mag

Congrats!!!


----------



## ultramag

Way to go Bubba. Awesome


----------



## Jim Thompson

The fog is so thck now I can't see 15yrds around me!


----------



## fishhunt05

awsome guys cant wait to see a picture!!


----------



## striper commander

Way to go.


----------



## jkimmel

Ata baby


----------



## fishhunt05

soo??? pic? im bout to have to go to work and i want to see a pic. lol


----------



## sman

Sweeeeettttt!!!!!  You boys are tearing them up now!!!!


----------



## rmucken1

Congrats guys. In deer stand now and very quite this morning.  This thread is better than the woods.


----------



## rmucken1

What part of Illinois y'all in. Pike County?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Can't get the pics to load. Looks to be a huge bodied old buck with a busted up heavy rack. Bubba said it won't score but is an old mature beast. 

We are in far south illinois in gallatin co. 

Haven't seen a deer yet but the fog is finally lifting. Maybe they will move now....or at least we will be able to see them


----------



## hoosierdaddy79

Like I said before, the fog up here in the midwest draws those monsters out of hiding and into range!  Gotta love it!


----------



## ryanwhit

Alright bubba!!


----------



## ruger man

good job bubba


----------



## 2-shot

Congratulaions Gary


----------



## Jim Thompson

Fog lifts...first deer. Baby 8 just slipped by @ about 10 yrds. 

Sure would be nice to put an end to this in a few mins!!!


----------



## Laneybird

Good morning JT. Hold out for the beast!  Need a pic from the tree we are sitting at.  Also, circle where we are at.


----------



## knobrad

*Pic of Bubba's Beast*


----------



## K80

His mass is unreal!  Congrats on a old hoss bubba.


----------



## K80

Good luck Z!


----------



## sman

Nice! ! Congratulations Bubba!


----------



## FireHunter174

Looks like an old warrior!  Congrats!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Big buck on hill! Hangh on


----------



## James Vincent

That looks like something out of Canada. Great buck Gary


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well for the first time in my hunting career, my coffee almost caused me to miss a deer or a shot at a deer...

Almost!

Beast is down baby!

I saw him on hillside and sat my coffee down on my angled screw in hook which usually works good. Well he starts down hillk and gets almost out of thicket when my cup falls to the ground

But I picked a spot and busted a fine beast! Not sure what yet, looked tall n symetrical. 

Later folks


----------



## dirtroad

alright,can't wait for pics.


----------



## Laneybird

Good job bud!  Go get him!  Congrats!


----------



## ryanwhit

JT put the hammer down!!!  Way to go man, bring on some pics!!!!


----------



## J Ferguson

Congrats JT and Bubba. i would like to see the one that broke up that massive beast of Bubba's


----------



## James Vincent

What flavor of coffee are you using to lure them big bucks in. I like french vanilla myself. Congrats JT.


----------



## Robbie101

Congrats guys.... Now Come on QTurn, drop some bone son!!!!


----------



## zman

Fixn to go get the dog n go look. After we jumped him we back out. Cross your fingers. Will update asap. Great deer red jT n bubba. Ur turn mae.


----------



## K80

Congrats JT!  Sounds like you might out score bubba for a change...


----------



## Jim Thompson

in field pic.  ended up being the same buck I missed with my bow!!!










and here is one that bubba sent me of his


----------



## Jim Thompson

will get some more up as I can.

now we are pulling for artie, jeff and ol may to bust a beast or 3


----------



## Mossy

Awesome bucks guys! Congrats!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

also...I have a ton of PMs unanswered right now.  I am reading them from my blackberry email, but not able to reply for some reason.

thanks for all the compliments and just know that we have a great time with these threads and love sharing the fun!


----------



## Illinoisbound

nice bucks! congrats!


----------



## meriweatherw

That's why you go to Illinois.


----------



## marknga

Congratulations!


----------



## Dupree

Congrats. JT is that a battle wound on his neck or a bullet hole?


----------



## AJLBucks

And we enjoy reading them. Great bucks!!! Keeping up with this thread this morning distracted me enough to let a spike slip in on me.wonder if his daddy slipped by undetected


----------



## Toddmann

WTG JT & bubba. 2 of the beastie boys dead.


----------



## Poleclimber15

Awesome BEAST!!!!  Congrats JT & Bubba!!!


----------



## dfhooked

congrats on some fine midwestern monsta's, good luck to the rest of the crew you know we'll all be lurking in a few hours for updates


----------



## zman

No go guys. Dog didn't pan out. The guide thinks a brisket shot. I'm sick. But I no it happens but stinks. Headed back to get back at it.


----------



## bowtie

congrats guys....this thread is killing me


----------



## Buckhorn123

Are y'all huntin public land??


----------



## Jim Thompson

4x4 its a battle wound. He actually has 2 of them. 

I am back in a blind with pops. He has seen 2 shooters in here today but was not able to get shots! I slipped in with camera and a sammage for him. We are sitting in a hardwood draw loaded with acorns. 

Artie is in the far corner of the woodlot I was in this morn in a ladder over looking a planted field edge, a creek crossing and a hedgerow. 3 deer bigger than mine have been seen under that ladder!


Jeff is in a woodlot with more sign in it than any other point on earth!


Bubba and shawn headed to our lease in indiana hoping for a midwest riverbottom stud. 

Its 
warm and the moon is full...who knows whatll happen????


----------



## Rob

Awesome deer and thread. - i really enjoy reading these


----------



## Jim Thompson

No buckhorn, its private land but there is some fine public land up here


----------



## Jim Thompson

Shawn n indiana...he is in a lockon in a narrow finger of woods that runs between the river and a huge hardwood ridge...

Just settled in. Thin spot looks great! Come on big boy!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jeff....

3 hunts to go!
This spot looks promising. Great rubline on the edge of the willows. Looks like he tried to kill every cypress tree!


----------



## zman

Well I'm back n the same tree. We think we jump him while tryn to find him. Just got a glimpse. He was limping but was a stud. Oh well. Cross ur fingers he comes out again.


----------



## dfhooked

zman time for a little redemption song. JT got his now your up


----------



## zman

Oh yea a guy n camp killed a 193 gross 22 pointer. I have pic n will post them next week sometime. Don't no how to from my bb. Not near as good as JT. Lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck zman!

Jeff...
Chasing in the thick in front of me. Looked like a good buck from the glimpse I got. Run him this way sweetie!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

First deer for me n may. 2 year old 8 with 6" brows! Will be a superstar in a couple years!

About 2 hours of prime deer killin opportunity....


----------



## red tail

Still no movement over here yet, but I think it will heat up right before dark.


----------



## zman

Slow for me also. JT how far r yall from micheal r calhoun county. That's where I'm hunting


----------



## red tail

First sighting of the day. A huge booner red squarl! Feed my family for a week. Heck it might take a 245 grain to kill that sucker.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hmmmmmm was that jeff I just heard shoot? Sure sounded like it!

Will let yall know asap


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yep I just heard him shoot again...

Jeff....
Yep he's down and he's a stud!!!!!




Congrats jeff!!!


----------



## zman

Wtg jeff. No come on may n my pops.


----------



## Arrow3

WTG Jeff!!!


----------



## marknga

Way to go.....
Y'all are laying the bone down.


----------



## j_seph

Got his txt but Jt beat me to it congrats jeffro


----------



## Bruz

Congrats Jeff!!!! Waitin on the pics.


----------



## aaronward9

STOP IT!!!!

J/k!!!

Congrats JT, Bubba, and Jeff and good luck Artie and Pops!!


----------



## GAGE

You all have had a fantastic hunt, congrats!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jeff....
I'll try with the pic but AT&T sucks!

He's an 11 point with great mass and 10+ G2's. Mature hoss!


----------



## Omega Hunter

JT. That is a true Beast. 

Congrats brother.


----------



## zman

Still slow no deer. K80 tried to send u a pic but it kept kickin it out. If nothin happens I'll b back n the morn


----------



## Jim Thompson

Very slow here and with qturn...bout 20 more mins...


----------



## zman

Just saw 3. Deer n field as I type


----------



## zman

Small buck.


----------



## ryanwhit

Great deer JT, congrats!

Way to go Jeff, looking forward to pics!


----------



## tsknmcn

Congrats to everyone who has gotten one so far.  Good luck to those with tags left to fill.  Awesome JT that you got the buck you missed.  Missing with a bow doesn't scare them near as bad as a smoke pole miss.


----------



## bowhuntonly

Congrats to ya'll. Sounds like a heck of a trip.


----------



## J Gilbert

Congrats to all of you guys, this thread has me looking for a way to the midwest asap haha


----------



## QTurn

We are having a few technical difficulties transferring pics.  Here is one of Jeff's deer.  He is a pig!! Big bodied mature bruiser...


----------



## TheOriginal_DMW

Nice deer   Congrats guys..:


----------



## Jim Thompson

no dead deer for may and qturn in IL or bubba and shawn in IN.  

here are a few pics from my deer and jeffs and shawns deer...last few are of jeffs deer hangin on meatpole...dear lord whata body


----------



## K80

Congrats everyone!  Jeffs horns look big until you scroll down to the last pic and compare them to his body.  How much did that hoss weigh?


----------



## Jim Thompson

we didnt weigh him...but yeah he was an absolute beast!


----------



## deerbandit

Good jobs guys come on Mae its your time to shine.

One day I have got to get up there!


----------



## Mistrfish

Congrats guys,  Those are some beast for sure.  Leaving in the morning to get my Midwest fix.  I wasn't going to go but I couldn't stand it anymore, this tread was killing me.

 The shotgun season in Michigan started the 15th so them bucks are going to be laying low.   Luckily the farm doesn't get much pressure and I get to lay one down.


----------



## 2-shot

Congrats men, those are some fine looking bucks!


----------



## Shine Runner

Congrats!  Fine beast.  Unique racks and huge bodies.  Thanks for all the updates too.


----------



## Perkins

Way to go boy's! thats getting in done right there!


----------



## ryanwhit

great deer guys, congrats to all!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Great hun this evening! I have been talking about the edge between the willows and the hardwoods since before we got here. Finally got in there this afternoon. Soon as I got up the tree in my Treewalker the chasing started! They were in the thick cover around a blowdown. The buck I shot was trailing the chase. The bigger buck stayed in the stuff too thick to shoot. The one I shot was trailing behind the chase. I would bet the lead buck was in the 180+ range, but after 8 days this buck was good enough!!! Had to shoot this beast twice. He was trying to get up and get after the doe. Guess he scores in the high 150's and weighed 225 dressed.


----------



## Paymaster

Great stuff!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the effort you all make to take us along with ya !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicken cow

Anyone notice the rub in the second pic?...There "was" a big buck in there!


----------



## Robbie101

JT I need two spots for next season, for my father and I!!! Can ya PM me details if and all possible!!!
Congrats to you, jeff, bubba, and retail. Good luck to Artie and the other fella!!!


----------



## Yarddawg

Wow I find myself dreaming about going there and I'm awake.


----------



## red tail

I have to say this has been one heck of a trip and we got one more day. Time for QT and May to put them down. Jeff's got a doe tag and I do too. But I got a buck tag in IN. If it don't get filled in the AM the IL slickheads qill be safe from me. If it does one of them might make the trip to GA. 

What an adventure!

Everybody is pulling for May and QT! Come one guys let's hear some support!! They are going to make it happen!!!!!


----------



## jdthayer

Mighty fine deer y'all! Congrats to each of ya!


----------



## Fortenberry

Congrats to the guys that have killed one and I hope that May and qt get theirs in the morning.


----------



## deerslayer357

Come on May and QT!  It's ya'lls turn now!  Congrats to everybody else, those are some mighty fine bucks!  Thanks to all of you for keeping this thread updated so much, everybody thats stuck in georgia sure does appreciate ya'll taking us with you and you have definitely given me something to daydream about!


----------



## Greene728

Man I wanna see May bust a GIANT! Im not talking about a good one, I mean a corn fed, river bottom, mama jama of a beast. Ill never forget the last one my Granddad killed. Come on May, were pulling for ya!
Scott


----------



## Gut_Pile

Congrats to everyone so far. It's been fun following along. Come on may and QT!!!


----------



## Bruz

Congrats to everyone....beast bucks to say the least.


----------



## Jim Thompson

its almost time folks....last day of the 9 day hunt.

today it will be Qturn and May's turn...maybe with a lil redtail and bubba in IN action too


----------



## alan

Hey jim it looks like you might have needed to build a bigger cooler!! Those are some mighty nice deer.


----------



## chevy85

Good luck to Qturn & may knockem out. thanks for the post lovein it.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand for one more day!

May and I are down in a bottom slough in a blind. Yesterday morn he saw 2 shooters in here but couldn't get on them. I'm hoping I can get him on film...

Artie is in a ladder in a woodlot that has massive runs and is loaded with acorns. Early in the week jeff was covered up with brutes in there. 

Bubba is back in a climber in indiana on poacher (and buck) patrol and shawn is havin a lil stomach trouble but will be at it soon I hear

Its warm @ 43 and the wind is calm...for now! Supposed to be kickin it by 10am. 

Folks its breaking light on day 9...


----------



## stork19

i am at work on my day off. watching this thread it is great. nice deer you all shot. can't wait to get in the woods after thanksgiving. come on guys shoot a monster.


----------



## zman

Back at it also. Last day for us also. Pops stayd n bed. Got a lone doe n the field. Where's her midwest boy friend?  Great bucks jt crew.  Back n a bit n COME ON MAY show them what a stud is.


----------



## Jim Thompson

So far nothin, nada, zero....gooseeggin!


----------



## Jim Thompson

alan said:


> Hey jim it looks like you might have needed to build a bigger cooler!! Those are some mighty nice deer.



Yeah its a lil full right now. Maybe...maybe slide 2 more in there


----------



## zman

No boyfriend.  come may


----------



## Jim Thompson

First deer...finally....a spike just slipped by like a ghost. We maybe if ghosts are dumb n clumsy cause baby bucks during the rut are dummies lol

Gotta pick up in here!


----------



## jbyrd_1976

Mighty fine bucks guys, I love Bubba's old mature warrior of a buck,.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Artie...
Buck just moved down that run to the left. Looked to be about a 100" 8....



Doe just came from in front of me at about 90mph...

Bubba...nothin

--------------

Come on Artie....its fixin to happen bro!


----------



## red tail

In the stand Now after a few trips to the sand box. Great looking spot to see a big one! 

Good luck May and QT!!!!


----------



## red tail

Still no movement over here. Sparrows moved in to the tree next to me. Dang they make a lot if racket!


----------



## zman

Slow over here. Only 4 does. Come on midwest beast. Still pullin for u may


----------



## Jim Thompson

Not hunting related but...

Jeff...
Sausage gravy and biscuits will be ready at 11:00!

----------

I told his he says the sweetest things!

Btw its real slow in the gravel bowls this morn. We are still stuck on the 1 spike


----------



## zman

Birds r comin to life. JT I like hot sauce on my gravy do I need to stop n get some r do yall have some. Lol


----------



## red tail

Doing better than me JT. No deer yet. Keeping my hopes up though.


----------



## red tail

Have yall heard anymore from QT?


----------



## red tail

Had a murder of crows fly over. There are a tone of them thing up here because if the corn. 

NickT would love it.


----------



## red tail

Heard there may be another one down in IL!!!


----------



## red tail

Going to get down here soon got to make it in time for Jeff's biscuits and gravy!!!!!!!


----------



## zman

Don't leave us hanging redtail. Details man details


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yep I think QT has come thru!


----------



## ldt2003

Been loving this thread since the first minute! Way to go all!


----------



## zman

N now u JT leaving us hanging. Man yall aint right. DETAILS


----------



## red tail

It's what keeps y'all comming back!!!


----------



## zman

Well I had plan on hunting longer this mornin. But I have to go see a man bout a dog. Lol. Will b back soon guys for the last hunt this afternoon. Maybe pops will feel up to it also. Good luck may n details on qturn deer. Later


----------



## j_seph

Come on QT let's see some more bone


----------



## QTurn

Well, I got a bullet in him. He walked away bleeding. Looked like a good hit.  We had good blood for about 200 yards. Gonna back out and give him some time....

Y'all keep your fingers crossed...


----------



## kevincox

Nice bucks guys! JT, what yours score 140's?


----------



## Robbie101

Good Luck Artie, we got our fingers crossed back here in Lville!!!!


----------



## Shine Runner

Good luck on the tracking. Tough deer to take a chunk of lead and still walk off. Look forward to the pics of you holding his rack.


----------



## bubbabuck

Well folks what can I say but WOW !!!.....What a week and a a huge THANKS for following along and all the kind words!!!!

Ive been in the woods since Wed before last without a day off....some days from dawn to dusk and what a freaking blast !!!!....I would (and try) to do this every day of the season if I could !!

This week has been extra special with the group we have up here....we have seen A LOT of shooter bucks and a lot of almost...very close...nearly !.....I seen Redtail get his best buck ever!!...I got to see Jeff Phillips kill his usual STUD !!....I also got to see my ol hunting buddy JT kill his best ever and yes as painful as it is....his is going to out score mine !!!!!

Although brother dont get to comfortable.....Bubba still has a bow tag and will be back next week !!!!

We have hunted hard and eat like kings....all with great friends and big big times!!!

What more can you ask for folks???......Oh , I know.........

Come on Pops(May).....put that giant beast on the ground on the last evening !!!!!....yall keep em crossed !!


----------



## bubbabuck

Couple more pics of my poor old beat up fighter !!


----------



## Fortenberry

Did you get him Qt? Where are the pics at? You are killing me


----------



## captbrian

Come on May, put that sucker in the dirt!  Saving the best for last, in feeling a beast is living out his last few hours before he slips out in front of ol' May this evening.  We're pulling for ya!


----------



## Ms. Steyr

Congratulations to everybody out there! I haven't been able to get on woody's since I've been in the woods all weekend myself! But, Shawn's kept me updated along the way! CONGRATS ON ALL THOSE MASSIVE BEASTS!!!!!! Jeff & Shawn: Can't wait to personally see those massive racks!
Congrats once again!
Way to Go Everybody!!


----------



## zman

I'm back. Pops is with me. Hope he n may kills a freaknasty. I have had a blast up here n if I don't close the deal will b back n 2 weeks. Back n the same stand I have hunted all weekend. Will update if I can. Qturn I'm pullin for u man it makes u sick. Good luck findn the beast n come on may n pops


----------



## zman

Oh yea a guy n camp killed a big 10 this mornn n found a 13 pointer someone shot n bow season n lost it. I will post pic when I get home


----------



## red tail

Update

May and jim are in a blind where a lot of deer have been seen. Smack a monster Pops!

Jeff and I are doe hunting on field edges

QT is blood trailing and hopefully will post pics of a stud!

Bubba is May's head cheerleader!

Let's put some more down.

Also I just watch a 110. 8 walk by at 40 yards.


----------



## red tail

Think they jumped QT's buck. Started bleeding good again and wasent moving to good. Bubba thinks he may have heard him shoot. Hope that stud is down!


----------



## zman

Pullin for QT. Now come on may n pops.


----------



## red tail

Turns out it wasn't Qt that shot. I was told they are back at camp. Must have lost blood. 

I hate it. Know the feeling well from a few days ago when my first bow kill withers away to no trail.


----------



## red tail

from Jim and May

"First update....no deer! But we are in the middle of a nasty thick slough covered in trails n rubs in a blind"


----------



## zman

Hey red I know how he feels also. Hate it for him.


----------



## red tail

Jeff 

"slow so far"


----------



## red tail

It happens. Part of hunting. Can't dwell on it to long. But it hurts for sure.


The wind is starting to pick up pretty good.
Nothing else seen my way yet.


----------



## red tail

The mud on my boots has dried and is falling to the ground. There are a few red oaks by me. Maybe a slick head will think is is acorns falling. If it works I might have to try it back home.


----------



## red tail

Jt an May

" Lil buck n huge doe. No shot on doe"


----------



## red tail

JT and May

Little buck and huge doe. No shot on doe.


----------



## red tail

JT and May

Little buck and huge doe. No shot on doe.


----------



## red tail

Double tap


----------



## zman

Goose egg here so far. Come on may n pops. Wished it wouldve been little doe n huge buck with a shot. Lol


----------



## red tail

Got 2 does in a field in front of me but it aint our property. Come on over baby!


----------



## red tail

Now there are 3 and one is good size


----------



## red tail

Now 6!

Come over here!


----------



## red tail

One is a buck


----------



## zman

Still 30 min left n still 00000 sightings. If anything changes I'll update if not I'll b back n 2 weeks. A BIG THANK YOU to jt for lettin me piggy back on his thread. Still pullin for u may n pops. Later guys


----------



## red tail

Jeff

Goose egg over here


----------



## QTurn

Sorry guys, I couldn't get it done.  We literally had blood for over a mile. Then it just disappeared. We trailed for 3 hours.  Two of the guides went back for another two hours and then nothing.....

Looks like I'm eating a tag sammich again this year.

I guarantee one thing.......

I'll be back next year....


----------



## rmucken1

Great bucks guys, those are completely awesome.


----------



## nosfedgta

Good deer guys. Way to get it done! I hope to hunt the midwest one day and maybe have some luck while im there.


----------



## bowtie

wow....what a thread......great going guys


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well its been a heckuva 9 days! Good folks to share the woods with for sure. 

Although we couldn't get may on one, he like everyone else had the opportunity and was able to experience the sweet midwest rut! We had deer fighting, chasing, grunting, roaring, wheezing....and yeah a handful died too

Shawn took his best buck ever...a cool crabclawed 12pt. This was sweet redemption for shawn after the messup with his bow. He is still waiting on that first bowkill...but it will come. 

Jeff took a great heavy massed n tall tined 11pt in a spot that will have a stand before long!

Although Artie was snkebit most of the week and not seeing the numbers most were, he stayed at it and finally had that opportunity he came for. It didn't work out as planned and we hate it, but like he said..."I will be back!"

Bubba took an massive bodied old warrior with more mass than should be legal.  His main and one of his bladed tines was broke off from the fighting. No idea on his age...but yeah old!

I shot my biggest buck ever...what will end up being a high 140s 10 that is tall and symmetrical. This was after I had missed him with my bow a couple of days earlier...and almost in the exact same spot! Oh yeah I did this with a borrowed smokepole and almost let my coffee get in the way!!!!

This morning iwe shook hands and parted ways. Bubba will be back in a few days with a bow in hand, but I prolly won't see the others for another year....


Later folks. 








Oh btw...I'm sitting in a hardwood draw where several lil draws come together. This spot usually produces fine beasts every year but has only been hunted 2-3 times so far. 

Its a nasty humid 60+ degrees and the wind is holwing from the south. 

I have the vectrix in hand and yeah its breaking light on day 10...


----------



## Booner Killa

This never gets old gentlemen. I've followed you fellas up there for a few years now and it seems to get better and better every year. Amazing is all I can say! JT, I don't know how you do it man! I know I wouldn't have time to do what you do while sitting in a tree up there during the rut as far as updates go. Now go kill a giant with archery tack man. Bubba, great deer as usual man....your track record up there the last few years speaks for itself with a ton of bone for your efforts! Jeff, I didn't have one doubt in the world you'd kill a giant....anyone that is a qualified murderer in the South, will undoubtedly put bone on the ground in the midwest! Qturn and Redtail, awesome experiences men.....hope to see you guys next year......enjoyed every word of it! Great job! BK


----------



## Jim Thompson

Crazy that I have about 30 cows on the hill to my left invading my woods and to the right in a hardwood drain I have a chase going on!

Come on!


----------



## Squeaky

Awesome thread guy's and congrats on the fine bucks!!! I have been lurking the whole time but I didn't miss a minute of the udates. I will soon head to the great state of IL to chase me a big ole Ohio River bottom buck. I have a little farm east of you guy's in Pulaski Co. I can only hope the action is half as good as it was for you guy's. Congrats and again and good luck JT with the stick and string!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Crazy that I have about 30 cows on the hill to my left invading my woods and to the right in a hardwood drain I have a chase going on!

Come on!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok the cows fully invaded my woods and are having a blast so I hauled booty across the woods to another stand. This one is a room with a view!

Now I'm sitting in a ladder on an alfafa field edge I can see several hundred yards of field and a few hundred yards or hardwoods over my right shoulder and then over my left shoulder the woods narrows down very tight to another field. 

2 does have already passed by me back there. 

Oh yeah I can see arties huge dead cow too! Thankful that the wind is from the south!!!!!


----------



## fellybbob

keep at it jt by the time they get back you be tagout


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 young bucks, 4 and 8, just came by about 3 mins apart on the trail of the 2 does.  All have been about 15 yards behind me. 

Maybe a late nov surprise will do the same!


----------



## savannahsdad

I missed most of the weekend and just got caught up.. WOW! talk about taking it down to the wire.  Awesome week guys and really enjoyed "being there" with you!  Be sure to keep us posted on the late season efforts.


----------



## Jim Thompson

These are my views....one straight ahead, one of the narrow woods where the 4 deer have come from....and yeah one showing arties mad cow. I thnk we have a new name for this stand now!


----------



## Rock Bottom

Did I miss something.So Artie shot himself a cow this week.I know them mid-west deer are big but come on man LOL
Thanks everyone for the great week of hunting.I could couldn't wait to pull this tread up every morning and sfternoon.Yall took some greta deer and good luck JT on the rest of the year.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Have a pretty strong 8 giving a doe hades in the field to the right of the cow! 

Rob, artie sdat this stand with an opposite wind and "found" the dead cow


----------



## Jim Thompson

And a spike just came dead under me from that direction. The chase is in the woods over my right shoulder now


----------



## jasonC

Thats a good view ya got JT even with a mad cow.lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

All quiet now...have about another hour before I have to move a blind n maybe a stand and then I have to get some things done around the house. 

Will check in if something changes


----------



## Jim Thompson

nothing died this morning.  I ended up seeing one more little buck...yet again with his nose to the ground.  

am headed out to move a blind to see if I can kill a deer with a bow from a blind.

later people


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand. 

Its 72 and the wind is still howling. I am in a ground blind in a pasture overlooking a few acorn trees that are getting hammered. Maybe a doe....definitely a beast will die if it slips by inside of 30. 

Never killed one from a blind...we will see


----------



## shdw633

I can't believe it is nearly Thanksgiving and it is still 72 up there!!  I hunted in your area for a few years and I remember one opening day gun where it was 19.  That was a great weekend of deer movement.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yeah shadow, this is amazing. The coldest we've had so far was around 26 and those have been few and far between!

Btw we are looking @ the first deer of night. An 8 with his left main broken off!

Come on deer!!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Well I am home and hate I didn't get to fill that archery tag on the big 10 the last evening of bow.

We had some fun on the ride home! QT was following us and bought us B'fast in KY. We hit Nashville at rush hour and got stuck in traffic. Red Tail wanted to do a Chinese Firedrill. I suggested a Redneck Firedrill. He hopped out and ran around the truck on I-24 holding his antlers on his head! I'm sure there were some folks getting to work saying "You won't believe what I saw on the ride to work"!

Had a fantastic trip! Had over 70 buck sightings, including 8 or 9 that were over 150! Takes many years in Georgia to equal a week up there!

Here are a few more pics of my buck...


----------



## Ms. Steyr

That is one awesome monster Jeff!!!! Glad you two made it home safe, with your drivin and that crazy brother of mine!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

gotta love a lil antler sighting on i24!  

glad to have you up Jeff....see yall next year brother


this eve ended with just the broke beamed buck.  he stayed around for a half hour or so.  was a fine buck before getting busted up.  was walking with a limp too.  musta been a serious butt kicking!

be back soon


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Jim Thompson said:


> glad to have you up Jeff....see yall next year brother



Can't wait!

I forgot to mention, the guys want me to tag out early next year so I can pull duty in the kitchen


----------



## QTurn

Jeff Phillips said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> I forgot to mention, the guys want me to tag out early next year so I can pull duty in the kitchen



You got that right!!  Them were some good groceries....

When Shawn came out of that truck with those antlers on his head I about busted a gut!!!

It was a good week for sure.  I don't think I have ever hunted that many days in a row before.  Great time in camp as always.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i would have got out and chased him with a hatchet just to add to the fun hahaha man ole man what i would do to have the memories you guys got to share and that my friends is priceless


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand. 

I am in the far south section of the property in a lockon against a huge crp field. I can't shoot the crp, but can the woods and edge. Massibe bucks are seen here nearly every hunt. Good place with a view!

Its turned back colder @ 39 and almost nasty wind from nw @ about 18. 

So far I've had 2 deer come under me, but no idea what. 

Its breaking light on day 11 and I only have a couple of hours to hunt...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Very strong 10 is pushing a doe around out in the crp! She has brought him by here twice!!!

Come on lil lady slip into my woods


----------



## Jim Thompson

And just like that, they're gone. 2 other bucks came by me and into the crp. Neither shooters but cool to see. 

Did I mention the wind? Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jim Thompson

All alone in here...well cept for a peanut butter n oats granola and a sweet sweet cup of coffee


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dear lord! An absolute giant crossed in front of me into the thicket to my left! He was @ about 80 yards and alone. Looked to be thge same buck I saw chasing a does last week when I missed my bow buck. I tried to grunt and wheeze, but he would not turn.  

Man I need him to slip by again!!!


----------



## 242outdoors

keep callin to him!!!


----------



## savannahsdad

If they're moving chances are one will move by you from the sound of it. Pulling for you to pull off a double.


----------



## Michael Lee

Awesome job guys!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

No more deer since beast sliped thru. I have about 20 more mins then I gotta get rollin. If anything changes I will update. Otherwise ill be back @ 6am


----------



## red tail

*Back Home*

Well back at work now 

What a trip!! It was one of the best vacations I have ever been on.  Great friend, Great food and great Deer hunting.

I saw more deer in 9 days of hunting then I would see in several years hunting in GA. The Midwest is defiantly a place to go at least once in your life.  It is its own style of hunting for sure.

Bucks were chasing, Roaring, grunting, fighting, and everything else you can think of that deer do. 

The trip was a rollercoaster ride. With bow in hand had some huge beast staying just out of range. And then one finally came in but I couldn’t make it happen. The Good Lord gave me the chance but I didn’t do my part. 
Just got to get back at it. What else can you do?

Once the boom sticks came out things changed. Those deer @ 60+ yards thought they were safe. Boy were they wrong. Friday evening I got my redemption! Shot my best buck ever. A 12 point with 2 drops. 
He was pushing 2 does around and decided to cross the field. I had branches hanging down and only had 2 openings. He made it through the first and I got him stopped in the second. Tried to calm myself down and squeezed the trigger. BOOOOOOOOMMMMMM. White smoked filled the air and as it cleared I saw his tail entering the woods. I instantly though I rushed the shoot. He was quartered too me and  I was aiming at the front of his left shoulder. Then I heard what I thought was him crashing. I called the guide and told him I thought I had a good one down. He told me to meet him at the road and not goo look for blood or deer. Man that was a hard thing to do. We went back and and waited on everyone else to get back to the house and after what felt like a year Me and Jeff went with 2 of the guides to look for him. I climbed back up in the stand and tried to pin point the spot where he was standing. They were looking for blood. I climbed down and no one had found blood yet. Started thinking about rushing the shot again. I decided to walk the edge of the field and look. Well I come up on a red river to redemption! Followed it down to him!!! My best deer ever and my first with a muzzleloader. After checking him out I looked for the entrance. Well I’ll be. It hit him right where I was aiming. That don’t happen much. We got him back to the house and I probably smiled from ear to ear for 2 days. Matter of fact I am still smiling.  First deer of the trip down!!!

Well it seems I started a killing spree. The next morning Bubba shoots a monster and I road with the guides to see it. Then back at camp with mine and Bubba’s deer we hear Jim has got one down!! Bubba and I hope in the truck and head that way. We get down to Jim and what a beast!! Jims best buck is down!!!!! 

Well me and Bubba decide to head to IN and see if we could get a double. Due to a not so bright gentleman on a four-wheeler it didn’t work out for us.  but sitting in the stand I get a text that my future brother in-law killed a good 8. Then I get one from Jeff saying BBD!!! Then I get one saying my sister got a buck down. It was on for sure.


What a great 11 days! 

Artie, Jim, Bubba it was great to hang out with you guys! I enjoyed every minute of it. 
Jeff, well what can I say. Thanks for the ride and for showing me up as always with your monster!!!!

Had a Blast!!!!!

And even got to do a redneck fire drill during Nashville rush hour on the way home! I though QT was going to laugh until he Puked 

I have to say I was glad to be home though. My wife came running to the door and my little girl was taking a nap. I had to wake her up and get a hug and kiss from Her!!

Can’t wait to go back though!!!

Thanks for following along with us!


Good luck Jim. Stay out there and stick a Monster Brother!!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Great recap to an awesome hunting trip Shawn! Thanks to all of you for sharing the excitement


----------



## j_seph

Redtail your post is useless w/o pics but congrats


----------



## QTurn

j_seph said:


> Redtail your post is useless w/o pics but congrats



Dude, I was laughing way too hard to think about taking a pic.....


But it did happen.....


----------



## ldt2003

good luck! hope you get a bigen.


----------



## zman

well i am home also.. got home bout 6is last night and had to go visit some people. i had a great time. me and my pops say alot of deer. i saw 2 shooters let 1 walk wasnt what i was looking for and then shot a beast that i couldnt find. he is still walking the neighbors saw him sunday.. i went this morning and bought me a mossberg 500 12 guage. next time when they run and look back after being hit, i'l pump more lead in him.. we are going back in two weeks and i can not wait... again jt thanks for let me piggy back on your thread.


----------



## Jim Thompson

jump in anytime zman...that makes these even more fun.

yep we had a blast folks...but some of us aint thru


----------



## chrisw1073

Jim, all this time following your post I figured you were an older feller that decided to retire up north where you love to hunt.  Heck, your just a young buck like me.  Congrats on the all the deer.


----------



## Jim Thompson

chrisw1073 said:


> Jim, all this time following your post I figured you were an older feller that decided to retire up north where you love to hunt.  Heck, your just a young buck like me.  Congrats on the all the deer
> .



Yep I'm still a youngster...well when compared to bubba I'm really really young

I gotta tell ya though its been a long long 42 years!


----------



## red tail

Jim Thompson said:


> Yep I'm still a youngster...well when compared to bubba I'm really really young
> 
> I gotta tell ya though its been a long long 42 years!



Compared to me you are old  F&rt. You may have not been there with Moses like Bubba and Jeff but you defiantly landed with Columbus!

Good luck out there. I will be waiting for a Kill shot.


----------



## red tail

j_seph said:


> Redtail your post is useless w/o pics but congrats



Pics of deer are in the thread. 



Pic of the firedrill cant be found. I am to fast for QT to catch me with the cam. Flash Gordon you know.

P.S. do I smell Shad??????


----------



## Jeff Phillips

red tail said:


> I am to fast for QT to catch me with the cam. Flash Gordon you know.



It was the cute little galloping/skipping way he went around the truck too


----------



## red tail

I don't want to hear it. U were to chicken to do it old man


----------



## red tail

We could hav held hands and skipped together


----------



## Rock Bottom

I think yall boys have spent way to much time in the woods together

I hope you can put the smack down on another beats in the morning JT GOOD LUCK


----------



## Ms. Steyr

red tail said:


> We could hav held hands and skipped together



You two are hilarious! 

It was absolutely a weekend to put the smack down on some deer!!!


----------



## QTurn

I may not have got a picture of the redneck fire drill but I did get photos of redneck dress up......

Jeff






Shawn


----------



## red tail

Watch your step QT.


----------



## red tail

That first step is a doozy.


----------



## Ms. Steyr

red tail said:


> That first step is a doozy.



Get off Woody's and answer your dang phone!


----------



## QTurn

red tail said:


> That first step is a doozy.



It wasn't the first step that got me.  It was the second one that I missed......


----------



## Jim Thompson

QTurn said:


> It wasn't the first step that got me.  It was the second one that I missed......



that second step is something else aint it????

well at least you didnt hit your skull on the way down the stairs like it did!

ok its almost time for me to get back in a tree


----------



## Rosie Cotton Dancing

JT can I be your friend?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Rosie...come on!

How the weather idiots get paid for their smoke and mirrors ill never know!  Supposed to have had clear skied for about 3 hours this morn before the rains came in....

Yet I'm sitting in a tree and the umbrella is getting all its worth!

I'm in a lockon that I haven't sit before...its about 150 yards away from the stand I shot my smoker buck from and is in a prime spot for a beast to slip by!

Its 34 and the wind is kicking it @ about 15 from the se. Its raining pretty steady with no calls for a break now

I prolly won't shoot anything in this kind of rain because I hate a rainy blood trail, but can't stand the idea of not being in a tree.  The updates wil be sporadic because of wet hand typing thru a ziploc not so good 

So here I am...and its now breaking light (ok gray) on day 12


----------



## DURAMAXLT

JT are you really only 42?  I always assumed you were older guess all the wisdom you've shared on here just makes you seem older huh!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

DURAMAXLT said:


> JT are you really only 42?  I always assumed you were older guess all the wisdom you've shared on here just makes you seem older huh!



Wisdom comes from miles travelled, not age

JT is high milage, but they were highway miles...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

DURAMAXLT said:


> JT are you really only 42?  I always assumed you were older guess all the wisdom you've shared on here just makes you seem older huh!





Jeff Phillips said:


> Wisdom comes from miles travelled, not age
> 
> JT is high milage, but they were highway miles...




I had always thought he was just rode hard and put up wet.


----------



## red tail

Day 12. Hope the rains stops and that big 10 comes by @ 20 brother!!!


----------



## Kevin Farr

I thought he was an advanced kid.  You know, like a prodigy or something.


----------



## red tail

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I had always thought he was just rode hard and put up wet.



Well JT????


----------



## DURAMAXLT

I'm 42 also wish I had the cohonas to pick up shop and move to the midwest where the deer are almost as big as the women! your livin the dream man!!


----------



## red tail

Jim’s Neighborhood is probably not a good place to pick up the ladies. they all smell like burning plastic.


----------



## fellybbob

pay no mind is jealousy they're not up a tree


----------



## wmahunter

Kids do it everyday...pick up, leave everything behind, head to hollywood...delivering pizza for spending money and hoping to become famous.  

No good reason deer hunters can't do the same.  

Bet JT has a better chance of becoming a successful deer hunter while delivering pizza for spending money than most of those headed to LA have at becoming an actor and heck he's already famous! (at least on GON)


----------



## Jim Thompson

Had a spike come thru just after light. Rain is hammering now, so I'm callin it quits. Gonna go ride a while and drink some coffee

See yall in the am


----------



## DURAMAXLT

I think I will move to Iowa see if I can't wooo Tiffany into kicking Lee to the curb so I can move in and hang all her deerstands and such! Hey it could happen   Jim you have inspired me soon as holidays are over I'm goin to do it don't wont Lee to suffer til after Xmas tho!


----------



## Jim Thompson

And then I go back and read all this

As soon as season is over or close I will have toi figure out what I'm gonna do for a living. Have definitely come a long long way over the last couple of years with the economy crash. And yeah I've  headed the wrong way financially....but the right way deerhuntingly


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok enough giggling here...I'm soaking wet and cold! Gotta get my gear together and get in the truck...the nectar of the godz is calling my name!


----------



## red tail

Well said WMA!!!


----------



## J Ferguson

Im just glad Redtail has a new avatar!!!! Been having nightmares bout that last one.


----------



## red tail

redneck12 said:


> Im just glad Redtail has a new avatar!!!! Been having nightmares bout that last one.



It may return


----------



## Jim Thompson

couple of pics (not good quality) of the 8 with the broke main that we saw from the blind on monday eve.  he was limping pretty good too.  something big whipped him for sure.

btw, I wish yall could have seen me a lil while ago.  I was out in pouring rain scouting an unhunted area and slipped down a huge muddy embankment. I was covered head to toe in mud and kept telling myself no way I can get back in the explorer covered in that much mud.

so when I get back to where I parked I opened the tailgate and took off jacket and pants turned em inside out and put in back.  put my boots back on and drove home in underwear and boots


----------



## red tail

I am glad we didn't see you!!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Jim Thompson said:


> couple of pics (not good quality) of the 8 with the broke main that we saw from the blind on monday eve.  he was limping pretty good too.  something big whipped him for sure.
> 
> btw, I wish yall could have seen me a lil while ago.  I was out in pouring rain scouting an unhunted area and slipped down a huge muddy embankment. I was covered head to toe in mud and kept telling myself no way I can get back in the explorer covered in that much mud.
> 
> so when I get back to where I parked I opened the tailgate and took off jacket and pants turned em inside out and put in back.  put my boots back on and drove home in underwear and boots



That would've made a cute video (you sliding down the muddy embankment) but I'd still rather see a video of you chasing down the jeep


----------



## QTurn

Dang dude, all I did was fall down a few steps.....


----------



## Jim Thompson

Tomboy Boots said:


> That would've made a cute video (you sliding down the muddy embankment) but I'd still rather see a video of you chasing down the jeep




ohhhh the jeep story

just a reminder for those that dont remember

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=75461&highlight=jeep


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok so I get up @ 4 this morning like usual and yep it was pouring rain and windy and 64 degrees!  man whuda thunk it??? 64 degrees in late november in IL?



so I did something that is nearly impossible for me, I went back to bed.

its supposed to rain all day, but a front is coming in and they are calling for temps to end the day @ 30.  so yeah I will be in a tree before its over.

happy turkey day folks, check in soon


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok so its pouring even harder now will prolly go sit a ground blind that way at least my noggin will stay dry.  cant imagine shooting one in this mess cause of the blood trail issue, but you gotta know that if it lets up a bit they will be moving!

ahhhh the luxury of being a loner!!! thanksgiving meal!!!


----------



## red tail

Happy thanksgiving JT. Sorry you are eating alone. It has it's benifits though. Go get in the woods and have freaknasty backstraps for dinner! Good luck today brother.


----------



## shdw633

Happy Thanksgiving JT.  At least your clean up will be easy!!  Also if it is any consolation I would be more than glad to switch places with you right now.


----------



## Jim Thompson

heck when I still lived in GA i would do thanksgiving meal alone in waffle house....so while this was not waffle house, it was good  plus I got to add a lil of qturn's jittery joes coffe e

headed out in a few minutes to see what I can see.  will update if it gets good.


----------



## Shine Runner

Happy Thanksgiving & good luck. Hot down here to.


----------



## Jim Thompson

My blind for the eve...couldn't talk myself into sittin in a blind to watch deer knowing that as hard as its raining I wouldn't sling an arrow, so bubba asked me to go watch a spot....so here I am. 

Have seen one possible shooter and 8 does. 


See yall in the am. Be careful on the roads tonite


----------



## red tail

Is that standing water in the field?


----------



## Jim Thompson

yep its been raining like a mean mean woman D) for a couple of days now


----------



## Jim Thompson

Gatorb said:


> i heart u jt have a nice hunt tomorrow.
> 
> Sincerely,
> A Less Mean-mouthing Holiday Season Gatorb



been  a week or so since ive heard from you blaine....come on man!


----------



## Jim Thompson

yep and I replied to you...I guess im still on block lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand and what a relief it was to see clear skies after the last 2 days of nasty down pours. I know we need the rain, but man this was something else!

I am in a lockon just inside a field edge planted in wheat. The field is maybe 75 yards to my right and hardwoods full of acorns surround me. This stand was made popular a few years back whem bubba missed a 150 with his bow from here

Its FINALLY a good cold morning with the truck showing 24 and the wind is calm, but will be out of the west...in my face. 

I have already had 2 sets of deer under me...so maybe it'll be something special today. I have a tarsal from one of last weeks bucks hanging close by.  

Yall hang on cause its breaking light on day...oh heck who knows what 
day anymore...its breaking light in southern illinois and I have the hoyt on ready....come on sweet beast!


----------



## Jim Thompson

A dadgum couple of coons coming in from behind you just at first light will always get the heart racing! Thought for sure a 190 was following a doe....ok so that's what I was begging for

Yall be safe in a tree today, or in a line @ walmart


----------



## ultramag

Good luck JT
Sounds like it should be a good morning.I hope that you kill a giant
Me and Whithunter are heading north thru Tennessee
we are hunting kenucky this weekend. We ran out of buck tags in ga.


----------



## DURAMAXLT

Good Luck seems you have sent the rain south were getting it in Ga today weird weather be raining wind blowing omne minute next dry and so still its scary.well its better than work Kill a monster early and still have time for Black Friday shopping.lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

First deer since before light. 

Had 2 sets of does come in from opposite directions and meet up @ about 60 yards. 2 of them groomed each other and then all 4 headed to wheat field. 

Man I love watching deer!

Good luck jerry and whit! Runnin outa tags is a good thing!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Slow since the does cam thru. Wind has picked up and yeah it has a bite to it!

Need coffee...now


----------



## jasonC

JT, Shoot us a few pics of your view..Good luck!


----------



## Rock Bottom

Jason
Thats what I was just thinking.I'm setting in the house what with JT sending all his rain down here this morning.Good luck JT


----------



## Jim Thompson

sorry guys I havent been able to get logged back on all morning and the connection wont let me send pics to photobucket

very slow in here this morn with only the 4 does being seen.  

cant believe that after 2 days of pounding rain that on a morning as perfect as this that the deer are moving better.

late november lull I guess

will check in again if I can


----------



## Jim Thompson

jasonC said:


> JT, Shoot us a few pics of your view..Good luck!



maybe this will work 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SlpR5Cd80lc?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SlpR5Cd80lc?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bubbabuck

Yep.....I know that view for sure !!


BTW.....In case you were wondering ??

IM BACK....See you about lunch tomorrow dude !!!!


Thats right folks....its back on !!!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Get em Gary!

Hunted in Cherokee County for the first time since I got back. I miss Southern Illinois!!!

Sam and I are hunting a real good piece of river bottom in the morning hoping to get him a buck...


----------



## bubbabuck

Jeff Phillips said:


> Get em Gary!
> 
> Hunted in Cherokee County for the first time since I got back. I miss Southern Illinois!!!
> 
> Sam and I are hunting a real good piece of river bottom in the morning hoping to get him a buck...



Good luck Jeff and Sam !!....Hope you put him on a stud first thing !!
Ya'll be careful and I look forward to swapping war stories with you in next few days !


----------



## Rock Bottom

JT
Thats is a good looking flat.Keep the posts coming 
Good luck to you and Gary


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dear lord I never thought I would get settled!

Hunting a climber that although me and gary hung it, I've never hunted it. Getting in and to right height is always fun in the dark and who knows (with my screwed up sense of direction) if I'm facing the way I thnk

I am in a hardwood draw just @ the bend of a thck nasty slough that for the first time this year is flooded. The bucks run this draw in search of does and as usual its littered with rubs and scrapes. 

Lights broke and its time to get my ranges down. 

Ohhhhh yeah!!!!! Buck chased doe past me just now! Its on people!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Chase came from over my right shoulder past me and straight thru the draw. I woulda thought it wasa all over but guess they are back to hoping

Its 29 and wind from the nw @ about 10.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hang on buck grunting


----------



## Jim Thompson

Danged deer are everywhere! They are like ants!

I just had anb encounter with a beast! Maybe same deer chasing early, came from direction they went.  When I finally saw him, he was about 80 yards in front and to the right. Walking n steady grunting. I stopped him with a grunt but he wouldn't turn. I threw everything I had!

While I messed with him another buck busted thru chasing a doe! The big nasty took off after them!!!!

Today could be it. Yall keep em crossed for me and be safe if ur in a tree


----------



## zman

Lord JT u r livin a dream. I'm n talbot county with a 10yr old ready to lay the smack down on a big nannie. If he can stay awake. Good luck jt n drive safe bubba. Were headed back up wed.


----------



## ruger man

good luck 
put one on the ground


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck gettin that lil one on a deer Z!

And just like that its all quiet in here. Had 2 more does come down middle of flooded slough right after last post but now its silent. 

Went ahead and corrected stand directioin and hung ez hanger...now I'm ready to kill

No idea exactly what that beast was, but huge mass and a lot of tines said shooter...come on!


----------



## zman

Txs JT. Got squirels with love on there mind this mornin.


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 more does n 2 cups of coffee

Very slow since early movement. Wind is pushing hard now and yeah its got a bite to it!

 Hope they pick back up...


----------



## Jranger

Time to rattle, grunt, snort-wheeze for all your worth!


----------



## zman

Nothing in talbot. But I'm having a blast watching my 10yr old trying to stay awale. He's having a tuff time. Lol


----------



## Rock Bottom

Dang Jt it sounds like yall are having an extra long rut up there this year.Man thats great and good luck


----------



## Jim Thompson

nothing else happened this morn.  pulled a stand and am back at the house now.  bubba just pulled in and wll prolly wanna go nappy time lol

I am not hunting this eve, but he will be.  will update if I can.


----------



## Bighunt37

Hey jt I've been up here near shawneetown just about all month to with my dad and we been seeing some good bucks waiting on a monster and last night dad finally laid the smack down on a true giant we recovered the deer today before lunch and I'm hoping this picture will post from my phone I can't even begin to explain how happy I am for my dad by far his biggest buck to date and will be tough to ever top I green scored him out to gross 175 4/8. I'm up in the tree waiting for my turn now its been a long tough year for me between cherokee county ga and up here but seeing dad get this one makes it all worth it


----------



## Rock Bottom

Bighunt
congrats to your dad.come on with some pics


----------



## XJfire75

Good job guys!

Congrats on the kills. 

Thanks for an awesome thread like always!!


----------



## jasonC

Thanks JT for the video of your view...man looks like a great place.


----------



## fellybbob

lets go boys times r wasting good luck today


----------



## Jim Thompson

I'm finally settled in! I have enough excercise for a few days too!

I'm in a climber just inside a lil hardwood finger that is a well used draw between fields and thickets. Never been iln here before this morn, so its prime but my setup is not!

here is a copy of the text I just sent bubba...minus all the wordy dirties 

"Yeah ok. 2 fence crossings in here, first 2 trees to big @ base, this tree has twist 14 ft off ground that I can't get around, my ez hanger won't work cause of knotted twist, I'm stuck out like a cow on an ice rink, my foot platform is pointing strt up and my wind is blowin me towards pond. 

But I can shoot the fencerows course they will have to allow me to cause they're gonna see me!"


Bubba is at the top of the hill across field in front of me in his climber in a thicket with field on both sides. He shot his old beast there last week. 

Its about 29 and the wind is supposed to be from the se. 

Yall hang on!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Tell your dad congrats bighunt!!!!


----------



## red tail

Come on JT and Bubba!! I pulling for y'all! I'm back to hunting GA. What a differance! Sitting here with the bow this morning searching for redemption. Hopefully rockdale co will pay off. Good luck thus morning guys!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok I'm finally settled....again!

Climbed down n changed trees. This one not much better but @ least I'm a hair more hid. 

Worst morn of my life so far...just glad the foot platform is tied on...twice!

Bubbas seen 2 does, lil buck and of course a coon so far

Come on deer!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

8 does in pasture between me n bubba. I might have to shoot one to make up for morning


----------



## Bighunt37

Well guys I got good news and some bad news ill start with the bad news.......I. won't be able to post pictures until later tonight when I get home..........the good news is ill be posting pictures of not just one giant but two its so cold this morning I can. Hardly type but I got a big boy on the ground I'm gonna ground score him at 155ish not bad for last morning to hunt. Jt good luck staying warm and killing a stud! Thanks for all the great stories that have keep me entertained and in the woods ill post pics later today as soon as I get back to good ol canton.


----------



## wmahunter

Sounds like someone needs to send up some good ol Georgia pine seedlings for you to plant this winter JT so in about 20 years you will have plenty of straight trees to climb.

That's the problem I had in West Central Il too.  Could find a few climbable trees in the woods but almost never on or near enough to the edge of the fields to hunt the corn.  Trees within 20 yds of the edge are all crooked as snakes and full of limbs or thorns...some of them even throw big green oranges at you while you are walking by. Too bad the deer don't like to eat those things.

Good luck this morning!


----------



## Jim Thompson

We are both covered up in does!  No bucks for me yet and one lil one for bubba. 

From bubba...
2 doe in field actin crazy.......runnin in and out.....where u at big boy?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good job bighunt!!!!!! Congrats to you both!

Wma...yall can keep the pines lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

I am north of 30 does n fawns so far! Seems everywhere I lookj I see movement! The bucks we know are here are not here

Wind strong now...hands froze while typing. 

Lil coffee aughta help


----------



## Jim Thompson

I gotta be over 50 now! Most are bedded withgin 100 yrds. Amazing


----------



## mickeyd318

haha jt you trip me out with the coffee man. your kidneys gotta be shot.lol goodluck today idk whats taking you so long to kill one but its gotta be comin soon


----------



## red tail

Holy cow JT! Fed ex me a few of them deer. Ain't seen anything.


----------



## ultramag

Good luck JT and Bubba. We just passed by y'all on our way to kansas
met a guy last night in kentucky and he was showing us pictures of a 188inch buck that he killed in Benton Ill with his bow last month. Sucker had a 27 inch spread. You definitely live in the heart of big buck country! !!


----------



## Sundays Money

good luck jt and bubba put a stud on the ground so we can see pics


----------



## red tail

Good luck this evening guys!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry people. We had a full day after morning hunt. I ended up seeing 50+ deer with only one antlered deer!

Bubba is back in stand

Later


----------



## DURAMAXLT

Sounds like the deer are already starting to yard up there.Seen that once in january in Schuyler co. Illinois its amazing bet I seen 150 deer in 2 fields!


----------



## Bighunt37

Well guys here are the pics i hope you can slam one JT i know you've been working hard at it.  I'll be back in stand tommorow morning got some ga tags to fill now.


----------



## xjd33x

Very nice bucks. Congratulations.


----------



## okie32541

very nice. thats some good looking bucks


----------



## Jim Thompson

sweet bucks bighunt!  congrats to you and pops.

we are making a plan now and headed out in a few.  will update as I can


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand...

I'm in the climber bubba was in yesterday morn in the thicket between 2 fields. Too many huge bucks in here to ignore it and when gary offered to move I jumped!

He is in a climber at the bend of a slough straight ahead of me and down a ridge. He is coughing and hacking enough that maybe he will push them my way

Its warm @ 37 but being made up for by the already high winds from the se.  Gotts be in the 20s already even tho the weather dummies said much less. 


Sky is turning orange...let's go boys its time!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Jim Thompson said:


> Back on stand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is in a climber at the bend of a slough straight ahead of me and down a ridge. He is coughing and hacking enough that maybe he will push them my way
> 
> 
> Sky is turning orange...let's go boys its time!




Good strategy. 

Good luck.


----------



## savannahsdad

get 'em boys!...Back at work now so I can keep up with you.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Not sure how good these are but here's pics of the thicket I'm in and some does n a spike in the field to my right. Covered up oin does again already. Now just need a beast to try n slip by


----------



## Jim Thompson

Crazy how the rut can turn on or off. 2 days ago I see grunting and chasing with 2-3 diff bucks and since we can't even see a buck, and don't even thnk about a grunt

Although the spike was giving them a lil love


----------



## Jranger

Sweet set-up! What kind of precip are you guys expecting this week?


----------



## savannahsdad

may be in lock down mode. Of course the weather can really stir the puddin' too.  Still,  you know you'd rather be sittin' in a tree than sittin' in a office somewhere.....I know I would!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jason, today and saturday are only 2 showing rain. 

Savannah...that is an understatement

The movement was early today so far. 10 does n the spike which I saw all about the same time in every direction an hour or so ago. 

Couple hours of prime deer killin opportunity left!

Then get a sammage, move a blind and make a plan


----------



## Jim Thompson

Clouds are rollin in and wind is very strong up on this ridge. With thgis front pushing you would thnk the deer would be moving ahead of it. 

Really only need 1 to move....the 1!

Bubbas prolly asleep down there. He does that a lot


----------



## Jim Thompson

The rain is here as expected. 

@ lunch me moved a couple of ground blinds into 2 small islands. I am sitting in an island facing a huge block of woods with a narrow stretch of once plowed corn. The deer come out of the hardwoods and either thgru or down the edge of my island headed towards a wheat field to my left.  A couple of massive bucks have been seen here. 

Bubbas island is on the edge of an alfalfa field facing the hardwoods that I had the 50+ deer in yesterday morn. Always a lot of traffic and beasts in that area!

The rain is coming @ a good clip now, but the blind keeps the noggin dry.   Couple hours before dark, yall hang on


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Someone needs to hang a stand (or ground blind) in the red oaks on the edge of the chute, about 90 yards from Bubba's climber in the reeds.


----------



## Jim Thompson

How we used to hold a bot @ ready back in the day comes in handy in a blind sitting on an upside down bucket without one of those fancy smancy in ground bow holders


----------



## Jim Thompson

We looked at it yesterday jeff. First "right" wind and one of us will be there with bells on


----------



## Jim Thompson

First 2 deer. Doe n huge bodied, maybe broke up buck about 250 yards oin right tree line. Stand by


----------



## red tail

Listen to the Huge Gut. It worked for both of us. 

Good luck Guys. 

the bow holder is awesome!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Raining so hard now its hard to make them out with binocs. 

Well now we know where the bucks are. He is locked down with her. She will take a few steps and he will. He isn't eating, although the 3 does are. 

Gotta love it!


----------



## savannahsdad

where are you two?  We need a update please.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I decided to take a day off have some pics n video to load today but unless bubba has somethin happenin I'll be back in am.  Now shhhh me n cotton candy are napping


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yep ol bubbabucks truck is still here too. Must be sleeping off that cold that is wearing him out! Maybe after he loses the cough he will see some deer lol

Nothing wrong with taking a day off I guess. Its been a long season already and with 2 months and 2 buck archery tags left in illinois and 2 archery tags in indiana...we will be ok


----------



## Jim Thompson

this is the only pic I could get of the buck from the blind last eve.  pouring rain and they were 250 yards off so I couldnt tell what I was getting pics of.

this side of him was broken up as best I could tell from the binocs, but when he turned towards me he was way outside his ears and very tall.  body was massive and you can see the roman nose.

had they slipped my direction I prolly woulda had to think about slippiing an arrow through the ribs


----------



## red tail

Dang Jim.

Looks like a good one. 


Tell Bubba to get better. Need the two of you out there. makes hte odds better for some monster deer pics!!!


----------



## savannahsdad

ditto.


----------



## Webbslinger

Nothing like the lock down period of te rut. You will definitely need a doe to squander by in order to have a crack at one of the big beast roaming your set-ups. Good luck with it fellas!!!


----------



## zman

Hey jim were headed back tomorrow. What's the weather look like for thurs-sun.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubbas only update toniight...

holly crap!...huge fight 60yds behind me....saw it....both shooters.....both walk towards fdield


----------



## Rock Bottom

Is it just me.It just seems like I'm hunting through JTs eyes more then I'm getting in the woods.I'm going in to DTs with no more post.
I spent a couple of weeks up north again this year and its just hard setting in the woods down here.I am but its nothing like up north.Come on JT


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Belated Many Congrats on ya'lls crew putting down some great Midwest beasts.  Glad ya'll still have some buck tags left, but ya'll deserve a break when you need it after all the long, tough hunting efforts in brutal weather conditions at times.  Whoa, it's good to hear the giant headgear hosses are still battling over their girlfriends.  

Wish I had more time to post & cheer ya'll on, but I wouldn't miss any of your reports & am always trying to follow what is next in your outstanding Midwest hunting adventures.  We're regularly having a blast reading all the hunting report updates when you're able to post 'em.  Go get some more when you can, Gentlemen.  We'll be pulling for you & looking for the next Midwest hunting reports on whitetail herds cruising by your deer stands.  I know I owe ya'll lots for the entertainment your bringing us forum folks.  Always good to see hunters dreams come true, giving more hope to other deer hunters.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Ya'll sleeping in again???


----------



## savannahsdad

"if you snooze you loose".....


----------



## Booner Killa

Here's your wake up call!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry for delay, yeah I overslept...which I can't remember ever doing and am close to saying alarm didn't go off, but either way I'm in a tree and so I'd bubba!

I'm in a climber 75 yrds inside the woods @ the very end of a finger field. The finger is 75 yards to my right...another huge field is 150 yrds behind me...50 yards in front is a flooded slough and all flooded woods to my left.  Bubbas 181 was killed 150 yrds from here 5-6 years ago so I guess this lil spot will do

Bubba, who did not over sleep ) is in a climber at the base of a ridge in the back corner of a wheat field. Same place he saw the fight last eve. 

Its 29 and the wind is west @ 15mph. My freshly shaved skull mighta been a bad idea!!!!

I have a deer trail below me that is amazing! So deep that its full of water!!!!!! Will try n get a pic up

Let's go boys, its time!


----------



## Jim Thompson

From bubba already...


nice bk walkd right past where this stand WAS...again....i couldnt turn him....dont know if shooter...tall rack...i hate deer huntin


-------------

dude....just had 2.5 yr old 8pt rub tree growing up beside me that i had to trim away from my climber to shoot!.....he was shaking it into my stand!...n ow thats some good stuff!.....wish his papa would come give it a go!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Jim Thompson said:


> Bubba, who did not over sleep ) is in a climber at the base of a ridge in the back corner of a wheat field. Same place he saw the fight last eve.



Hope he gets a shot at the Booner that lives on the ridge behind the wheat field. That is an awesome looking spot!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba...

herd coming....dont see antlers....but lots of ears!



Also I just tried to load some pics. If they don't come thru ill put up later


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Jim - You at the end of the chute?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba...6 does no boys. 


Yeah jeff. And man I'd love for that booner to slip by bubba!


Or me


----------



## Jim Thompson

Gator, I'm not sure you own enough clothes for a n indiana mid dec hunt! It hasn't gotten cold yet, but if it turns off anything like what it was 2 yrs ago up there, the only word that comes to mind is brutal! 2 words would be absolutely brutal!

But how bout posting the pic you have of the 2 pigs me n bubba busted up there?

250 grain bonded tc shockwaves


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubbas having a loit of fun so far...

"9 girls around me now.....need big papa to come break up this hormone circle!"


No deer here yet. Course I don't need all them banana heads, I just need bossman!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba...
dude finally showed for gathering....wide mature 8...not sure i want him....except now all have beded around me and i gotta relieve myself BAD!...great!

I told him to let er fly...don't be shy


First deer for me. Young 8 feeding on wheat in chute field to right. 

Wind is stiff right now! I prolly shoulda put on a jacket


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just had anoither lil 8 walk dead under me. Pour coffee see deer lol

Bubba...
man....just got some relief with 9 doe and a nice 8 all beded within 50yds...2 looked and none moved!....cool

-

Yet again evidence that urine don't bother deer


----------



## Jim Thompson

3rd lil 8.  I just did a pretty agressive grunt sequence and a decent but still young 8 busted out of the thicket in front of me. He looked like he wanted to fight!


----------



## QTurn

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## savannahsdad

I believe it's about to get real exciting up there!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

no more excitement for me and I had to get down a bit earlier than I wanted to.  bubba is just coming down now, so no idea if anything else happened with him.

we are normally not here at this time.  normally we are up here in late oct, mid november and january.  it is amazing to me that we are 15 days or so past expected peak rut and are still seeing bucks locked with does and chases etc.

gotta love it!

will post some pics from this morn in a few


----------



## Jim Thompson

first one shows the slough that was around the right and iin front of me.  

second shows the extra 10lbs of mud from walking that nasty field lol

then the massive trail that runs under me.  full of water now, but is bare dirt full of tracks when not flooded!

then one of the lil 8s that showed up.  I had to get the coffee cup in with it


----------



## zman

Looks good JT. 100 more miles. Yahoo


----------



## QTurn

You haven't seen one walking around with a bullet hole have you???  If you do could you be so kind as to run an arrow through him? 

I would appreciate it.....


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Just got caught up from the holiday. Congrats to all the lucky hunters.  Been a great ride


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> first one shows the slough that was around the right and iin front of me.
> 
> second shows the extra 10lbs of mud from walking that nasty field lol
> 
> then the massive trail that runs under me.  full of water now, but is bare dirt full of tracks when not flooded!
> 
> then one of the lil 8s that showed up.  I had to get the coffee cup in with it



What a great hoot of a hunt this morning! 

How in the world did JT get those good photos, esp. that last one of the very healthy Midwest buck & coffee cup nectar from above???  Somehow, hope you can parlay those uncanny hunting photo skills into a job with an outdoors magazine to free up you up for late afternoon hunts.

Can't wait to hear the rest of the story on bubba's adventure being surrounded & maybe have had to shoot his way out to get back to the truck.


----------



## mickeyd318

haha he was making a toast to that deer sayin see you next year young buck


----------



## Nashces

Year after year this thread is always a great read. Thank you guys and congrats to each of ya. I can't wait to get out this weekend and shoot me a decent GA buck or Doe


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba said the does n buck wouldn't leave this morning so he gave a snort wheeze and a few minutes later they all got up and walked off lol

Glad yall are enjoying and thanks for the compliments...its all kindsa fun for sure. 

Zman, good luck bro!

Nasches ...kill something...even if its just time cause that's the best part


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubbas back on wheat field for his last hoorah till we bust chops on a january food pattern!

ladder on wheat...5 under when got here...good as any


----------



## Hunk

Talking with May now... I have to go with you guys next year. Got room for a little Hunky on the trip?


----------



## zman

Back at it again fellers. I'm n a bottom that if I kill 1 will kill me trying to get out. Omg what a hill. Pops is overlookin a cornfield with MASSIVE sign. Cross ur fingers guys.


----------



## zman

Nothing like a few snow fluies.


----------



## Jim Thompson

good luck zman keep us posted bro!  

hunky, you never know if we will have room or not, but you are always invited even if its just for the entertainment value of seeing you all bundled up in that cold weather gear

well bubba just pulled out headed home to GA and since I killed my gun buck (second 4 day gun season started today in illinois) and indiana season is out for a few days I find myself sitting on the couch.

ok so maybe I was still up before light and riding the roads watching deer, but im not hunting today  feels kinda strange for sure.

be back at it in a couple of days.  I need to bleed an arrow!!!!


----------



## zman

Wow n the past 30 min saw 4 does a real nice 8 n another deer. Saw 2 beautiful solid redtail fox. Squirels n smoked a coyota DRT.


----------



## Jim Thompson

shoot em up man


----------



## James Vincent

Take us some pic's in your riding around JT. We are bored here.


----------



## Jim Thompson

James Vincent said:


> Take us some pic's in your riding around JT. We are bored here.



should have taken the cam with me this morning.  saw a handful of deer in a corn field and one was a serious stud.  all I had was binocs


----------



## Jim Thompson

ahhhhhhhh
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SKllcJR60ZQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SKllcJR60ZQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## savannahsdad

Aahhhh!


----------



## zman

Back at had some mid day sleep issues so we runnin late. Back on a corn field. The neighbor saw the buck I shoot up here wed n this field. Let's hope I get a chance


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> ahhhhhhhh



Heck yeah!!!

Mighty good video of priceless coffee nectar from above. 

Always ready for a rocking cup anytime.

Ahhhhhhhh!!!


Sorry to hear Bubba can't get back up there to hunt again until January, so we need JT to torch another Midwest giant beast to tease bubba into coming back up there in December ASAP so we can have more updates on ya'll's adventures.


Go get 'em, zman.  We're pulling for you to have some soon success.  Appreciate your hunting reports.  Good luck.


----------



## zman

thanks guys.. me n pops both saw 3 this afternoon.. all does.. will b back in the morning


----------



## zman

Back at it. I'm in the stand I saw 2 shooters from a couple weeks ago. Its 25 degrees with a little breeze. Already saw 2does n a spike. Pops had a ruff night n didn't make it. Will update when I can. But my fingers r cold. Thank god for hand warmers n under armour. Wish me luck fellows.


----------



## Jim Thompson

zman said:


> Will update when I can. But my fingers r cold. Thank god for hand warmers n under armour.




wait till it actually gets cold Z!!!  I will never forget the zero degrees and 20mph winds from a few years ago and me trying to type...and shoot

good luck bro!

will be back at it in the morning folks.  will slip over to IN for a couple of days I do believe


----------



## zman

I can't imange jt.


----------



## zman

Swweeeeetttttt the sun has just popd out. Feels like a heater. No deer lately. JT yall have the most wood peckers I've ever seen r heard. There everywhere. Lol


----------



## zman

3 does just ran across the field. I was hoping mr big was chasing them but it was mr coyote. Couldn't stop him for a shot. Why couldn't he chase a beast across the field. Lol


----------



## zman

saw 12 this afternoon with 2 spikes.. and the biggest opossum i have ever saw.. good luck jt.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand. After a short break indianas season opened back up this morn. Although its gun season, I have a bow permit and have the hoyt ready to gnaw on something!  Course last year on opening day of gun here I had a full fledge booner @ 80 yards with a stick in my hand! Btw he was standing about 100 yards from where I'm sitting this morning this is also the stand that bubba busted a huge 10 last year. 

I am in a climber @ the head of a slough. The slough is to my right and hardwoods ahead and to the left. A nasty smelling oil rig is over left shoulder. Several deer were standing here when I got in....need em to come back!

Its a blustery (big word) 35 with winds that seem and sound like 20. I'm not sure how long I can make it this morn since I didn't thnk about the rain soaking the seat on this climber. Once it soaks thru the pants and shirt I will be done for in this wind. 

Its breaking light folks...


----------



## zman

Back at it also. Same place I saw 30 deer from yesterday. I was covoered up yesterdasy afternoon. The duck hunters had a turkey gobbleing his head off. Pops still not feeln good so I'm at it alone. Good luck jt n the wind is minimal over her. Lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck Z. 


The wind has calmed here as well. Very strange for this time of year toi have the wind lay @ 7:30 in the morn. Its a good thng though cause I can feel the wet chills creeping in from the soaked seat and backrest.  

Had 2 does come by me a couple of mins ago. They looked a lil nervous....maybe from the warzone around us. Lots of shooting!

Come on big un!


----------



## smitty

*Indy*

Good luck JT ! You didnt get any of that snow they had in forcast ....


----------



## zman

First deer a doe came up behind me. Where is her BF


----------



## Jim Thompson

A lone doe just eased by. Came in from dead behind me and was almost past shot range before I picked her up. Gotta be careful as quiet as floor is or beast is gonna get by me.


----------



## Jim Thompson

smitty said:


> Good luck JT ! You didnt get any of that snow they had in forcast ....



Nope looks like we dodged it. North Indy and illinois are getting hammered right now. Just a few flurries here


----------



## zman

We didn't get none in calhoun county illinois. Wished we wouldve never hunted with snow on the ground. Well jt ur wind has came over here. Next time I'll keep my big mouth shut


----------



## Jim Thompson

This is the slough to my right where the booner was standing last year and the 160" beast was standing @ 1pm on my first hunt here this year.  Altho I was in different stands when I saw them, both could prolly be seen from here and possibly have entered slough from right here. Need that to happen NOW!


----------



## Booner Killa

Man Jimbo, that's a beautiful looking buck haunt you're sittin in! Kill him already my man!


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 bucks in hardwood flat about 60 out. Neither look like shooters, one an 8 and the other a 9 or 10. 

Where the heck is pawpaw?


----------



## GA DAWG

Looks like some good coonhuntin


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 nasty yotes just chased a doe by me. Hope they don't catch her, but she was laboring pretty hard


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ga dawg almost impossible to sit a stand and NOT see coons. Saw 2 more early this morn


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok back at the house.  didnt see a shooter, but I didnt freeze either 

will check in in the morning.  Zman, hope you and pops get on a couple!


----------



## hoosierdaddy79

must be nice dodging the snow.  We're supposed to get up to 4" up here before tomorrow morning!  Knock that hoss down JT, it only gets colder from here out...lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

hoosierdaddy79 said:


> Knock that hoss down JT, it only gets colder from here out...lol



I hope so....tired of this warm weather!


----------



## zman

Bak at it. Its gotten colder.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Man I wish "slow" in Cherokee County was the same as "slow" in Gallatine County...

I'd love to see any deer while spending this rainy day in the woods!


----------



## GA DAWG

Jeff whats the problem over there? Should be a bunch of deer and "Coon" all up an down the river! Yall really not seeing any?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Skunked today!

We saw nothing!!!

I was over next to the National Cemetary today.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry for lack of updates. Left the bb in the truck! Yeah I know....fail lol

Nothing much this morning...3 does. Will be back at it in the am


----------



## savannahsdad

Hopefully the sunrise will break for you as grand as it did here in GA.  Looking forward to getting back in the tree!


----------



## Jim Thompson

ended up having things to do today so I didnt get in the woods this am

BUT I will be there with bells on this eve!!!

right now its 24 with a 5mph NW wind.  gonna be good


----------



## savannahsdad

sounds like a fine evening hunt is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok I'm back! 

Sorry for delay, but I started out in a ladder on a wheat field but after I got set up the wind started swirling into the ridge and thickets behind me. I figured that would be the death of me so I packed up and hauled booty to a climber not far away. 

I am at the base of a couple of ridges with a huge hardwood flat behind and to my left. The ridges are loaded with sign and trails. Bubba moved this climber here a few days ago and I haven't hunted it, but with him putting it here its gotta be good!

Its finally cold with the truck showing 25 and the wind is from the nw @ a very stiff 15 or so. 

Couple hours till dark, yall hang on and let's see if I can make something die


----------



## Jim Thompson

Pour coffee see deer...I gotta remember that 

Don't normally take a thermos on eve hunts, but I missed my mornin hunt so why not?

Poured first cup and 5 does came down ridge in front of me. They stayed about 50 yards out and headed towards where this stand was hanging before. Hope that don't happen with papaw!


----------



## zman

well im back.. didnt kill nothing but i think im going back for muzzle loader this weekend. good luck jt.


----------



## Jim Thompson

10 does n babies now. All on same trail and all not happy about me when they get behind and downwind of me. Very nervous

Sun is dropping and wind is picking up. Gonna be chilly here soon...


----------



## bubbabuck

MAN....dude your killing me !......Great stand !!....Watch the large blow down to your left.....the bucks come from the back and skirt thru that blow down.....they will be on you and give you NO chance to stand and draw !!


----------



## Jim Thompson

No more deer yet, but its primetime now...needs to happen quick tho. Not much light left. 

Wind has layed...


----------



## bubbabuck

Text from JT....Did not happen tonight !.....Headed back to house to get warm.....back in the morning folks!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

All settled in for what looks to be a fine morning. 

I came back to same stand as yesterday eve...yep its that good. Well that and the fact that I left everything I own about 22 feet up the tree last night

Its a balmy 17 and wind is from the nw @ about 15. 

This is what I've looked forward to all year....cold crunchy leaves!   Come on!


Reception is spotty but ill check in asap. Yall keep em crossed for me cause I am ready to destroy an arrow...


----------



## savannahsdad

nothing like crunchy frost covered leaves on a cold fall morning to "warm" the soul.........


----------



## Jim Thompson

It took a while, but the first 2 does are hard to my right about 60 out. They came out of flats behind me and are headed up the ridge. 

Come on big boy!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

At best count I now have 11 deer movin thru the flats behind me. Noi headgear but always fun to see deer

And the wind they were braggin about is here! Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jim Thompson

And ad. 2 more does!  They are behind me now, but came down the rdg in front and skirted to the left. 

Amazing how the bucks can disappear this time of year


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ooooooooohhhhhhh the nectar of the gods!

I know I may have said this a time or 2 over thears, but I REALLY mean it this time...this may be the best cup of coffee EVER


----------



## HiawasseeRiverRat

*Coffee Thermos*

JT, I'm in the market for a thermos. What kind do you use and how long will it keep coffee hot?

Thanks and BTW, kill something!


----------



## savannahsdad

Just don't spill it when old sad-daddy show up!


----------



## PEPPERHEAD

JT, you still wear the Expedition Fleece?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hiawassee...I just got a new thermos this year. Its a 1 liter thermos brand with a black plastic cup and I can pour without taking stopper out. So far its kept my coffee for as long as 6 hours or so.  Don't like that the cup don't stay on tight like my old srtainless stanley thermos though. 

Pepper...yep windproof expedition fleece is where its at! Fact is I just got out the top for first time yesterday. Besides picking up burrs n tagalongs its perfect outer layer. 

Savannah....shhhhhhh! That's happened once in my life....and yeah you know it was this year don't jinx me man!




Sorry about the screwed up spellin, my fingers are a lil cold when exposed lol. 

No more deer buts its warming up nice except the wind


----------



## barry green

just read all 18 pages of this thread! dont know how i missed it but this is the best thread ever! i know its a little late but congrats on the awesome buck you guys took!


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx barry, we have a good time wityh these threads for sure.

looks like the morning is over.  will checmk in if something changes.

dang wind is up there now!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Here we go...

I'm in a lockon on the furthest corner of the property with my back to a huge crp field and a hardwood flat in front and a willow thicket to my left. Cut corn not far away and the deer were in it all night! 

Its cold @ 9 and wind from the wnw.

Will update as I can...need a sweet beast to slip up with a belly full of corn or looking for a 2nd estrous doe!


----------



## savannahsdad

Looks like all that warm weather is history. Ought have the deer on their feet. Good luck!


----------



## Jim Thompson

And I'm back...again lol. 

Lil change of plans...ok so maybe change of stands. The wind is not doing what thge dummies said and now another lockon works so I climbed down and slipped 100 yards to the nw to a lockon that I've wanted to hunt all season but haven't had the opportunity to. 

I'm now facing the crp and can watch several treelines that run thru it. The crp itself is off limits but everything else is game. Already seen 4 does following a treeline into my woods to the left.   HUGE bucks are seen here every year!

Btw did I mention that coming in this morning I had to cross a frozen creek...and yeah I broke thru and soaked my backside and believe I got water in my left boot????!!!!!?????  That aughta be nice here soon


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok its confirmed, I have water...well ice now...in my left boot! My lil piggies are slightly chilled!!!! And everytime I move I crack or pop from the ice all down my back and legs. 

On a positive not, I've got 2 does n a lil buck in the crp now


----------



## savannahsdad

I can see it now.  Big bruiser comes a calling - you go to stand and your backside is frozen to the seat.  What a video that would make....


----------



## barry green

ouch!


----------



## Jim Thompson

A few more deer in woods with me now. Gotta call it quits in a few, left foot is gone. Maybe have to snap it off


----------



## southGAlefty

You're a better man than me JT, I can't deal with cold feet


----------



## boothy

It was 9 degrees here in Kentucky this morning too.  I hung in until about 10 and had to climb down and thaw out.


----------



## savannahsdad

yeah that foot is going to feel like you have a boot full of thumb tacks on the walk back to the truck.


----------



## Jim Thompson

southGAlefty said:


> You're a better man than me JT, I can't deal with cold feet



I cant deal with ONE really really cold foot

ok I'm back at the house now.  will be back in the AM.  gonna see a beast in the morning, I have aplan


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Kudos, JT, on getting out hunting in such brutal cold weather.  Don't know how you do it, esp. with a bow.  Hope your foot recovers on the chilly abuse it suffered this morning.  Look forward to you being rewarded with another personal best Midwest beast for all your commendable efforts.  Hang in there.  Having a blast with almost daily hunting reports & look forward to your next deer adventure.


----------



## kevincox

JT, what you going to do when deer season closes? lol


----------



## fellybbob

deer season never closes


----------



## Gadestroyer74

it sure doesnt then its time to scout plant food lot build stand do maintience scout new ground etc 24 7 365 for me


----------



## Jim Thompson

Back on stand...with a plan of course the plan is to burn an arrow thru a sweet midwest beast, but we all know that is easier said than done!

The wind finally shifted and I can hunt an area I haven't hunted in about 5 years. Fact is I'm in the exact same stand that started all this for us back in 2006.  Back then I had to wear wadfers to get in and the first deer I saw literally swam by! 

I'm in a lockon with a massive n thick willow thicket on one side and open hardwoods on the other. Just past the hardwoods is a cut corn field. This lil neck of woods is a natural run that just after light the deer will use when leaving the corn. We will see if it works  

Its warmer today (and my boot and clothes are dryer) @ 16 and the wind is from the se. 

Yall hang on...cause today feels like it could be THE day!!!!!






Kevin....shhhhhhhhhh!!! I wish it wouldn't ever happen, but your right I will have to find something to do with my time. Hopefully get a job and get back in the chips lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

So far so good...wind is perfect n blowing me back towards my trail in, willows to the left are begging for deer to come take a nap and it seems every tree within 50 yrds is rubbed! 

Well perfect except no deer yet. But it will happen, just takes time to get from the field to here...or @ least that's what I'm telling myself


----------



## Jim Thompson

First deer a spike is almost under me now. Wouldn't you know it would come out of the thicket down wind of me and go towards the field instead of what its supposed to do??? Where is the head bangin smiley? He didn't blow but isn't happy with me either


----------



## Sundays Money

good luck jt thanks for the updates
what brand fleece are you wearing


----------



## Paymaster

Maybe he is dumb and won't give you away. Good luck.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Here they cooooooommmmmmeeeeeee!

I can make out what looks like a herd headed this way. Yall cross something for me


----------



## Huntinfool

Put three arrows on that string and let 'em ALL fly JT!  Get 'em!


----------



## K80

Good luck JT, I hope the BEAST is with'em!


----------



## Jim Thompson

8 total. Young bucks n does. Best was maybe 130 8pt and most got to within 25 yards or so.  Didn't go straight into thicket kinda skirted the edge but are now slipping into it @ a distance. 

Sunday...redhead expedition fleece is the outerwear and whatever cheap fleece for mid layers


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sure hope this wind don't stay this strong. Did I mention that I decided not to wear the jacket so my outer layer on top is a pullover. Brrrrrrrr! The idiots called for calm winds


----------



## hoosierdaddy79

If it's "warm" there JT, I envy you.  It's 12 degrees here with a 15mph wind.  This officially qualifies as bone-chilling cold!  Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 more does just came thru and then a few mins later a yote on same trail. Got to full draw on yote but no clear shot.  At least I spooked him n he went other way. 

I'm thnkn coffee is in order!


----------



## Jim Thompson

hoosierdaddy79 said:


> If it's "warm" there JT, I envy you.  It's 12 degrees here with a 15mph wind.  This officially qualifies as bone-chilling cold!  Best of luck to ya.




I hear ya hoosier its a bit chilly there aint it?  Tho I'm not sure 16 qualifues as warm and the wind is strong now so the lil fingers are froze lol. 

Course remember that yesterday it was 9 and I fell flat on my back and thru the ice in a creek on the way TO the stand so I don't wanna hear it!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Another spike and doe slipping by @ about 40 yrds and dead in front of me. Just need big boy to cut that in half n do the same thng. 

Oopsd doe to my left too. Come on grandpappy!


----------



## barry green

and here i am stuck at work.....again!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds very cold as usual.  Glad you still have new options to hunt that you haven't tried yet.  GA slipped into the teens for temps early this morning but just made it above freezing.  Looks like New Haven there is still below freezing at 29 with SSE 7mph winds now.  Saw last night on the TV weather news that a big high pressure center was suppose to be very near your area today which is suppose to calm the winds.  Make us proud & paint an arrow red for us, JT.  Good luck.


----------



## bubbabuck

Dude....you are killing me !!!...YEAH....I'm at work !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

sorry folks the battery died on the blackberry.

borntohunt...yep its nice and toasty now compared to daylight...although they are still a lyin about the wind speed!

I am back at the truck now.  didnt see another deer after the last doe to my left.  

gotta go find a stand and then head to the hosue.  be back in the morning.


----------



## mickeyd318

Hey JT you know when I first started reading these post like a year ago now.lol I was like heck yeah hes gona kill a big one like 150-160" and after all this time of all the nail biteing waiting game and wondering did he kill one yet and rushing to get on the computer.lol I now am expecting to see a 200+ and when that big mama jama steps out i want you to   keep  and then   recover and then we all will party it up and then when we go to bed we will cause its over


----------



## savannahsdad

great morning read.  Thanks JT.


----------



## barry green

just courious but why no afternoon hunting?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> borntohunt...yep its nice and toasty now compared to daylight...although they are still a lyin about the wind speed!



Yep sorry to hear about that but I believe you before I'll believe a media weather personality.  With weather not being an exact science & at best only a best guess, I believe, trust, & depend on very little about forecasts until it actual happens.  

Hang in there & keep at it, but feel free to make us miserable with all your good hunting reports to help us get motivated in giving us more hope to make changes in our life to get our rear ends up to the midwest for some fine better hunting adventures.  The only things I'm not missing is those brutal cold & high wind conditions.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Mickey it seems its never over...or at least until mid january every year. Plus if I tag out in illinois I go to indiana AND bubba still has both his archery tags!!!!!!

Barry I have to work most eves


----------



## Jim Thompson

Finally found a signal!

I'm in a lockon at the base of a lil finger of woods that cut into an overgrown cow pasture. I have several ridges that come together right in front of me. 

No deer have been killed here this year and its been hunted very little because the cows have been in here most of the year. Only time I've sat it this year they were all over me @ daylight. 

But last year 4-5 beasts were killed in this finger and my only poper is from this spot....so yeah it could happen!

Today it truly qualuifies as warm!!!! 30 degrees and the wind is from the ssw. Who knows what that will do to the already little movement bucks. 

Yall hang on its breaking light on illinois last 3 or 4 day gunt hunt and I have my bow in hand


----------



## bubbabuck

Have they moved the cows or is the ridge still covered in fresh green slightly frozen pudding ???


----------



## Jim Thompson

Gorgeous morning, but the deer are sleeping in so far.  Funny how easily we get spoiled on always seeing deer!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Plenty of puddin but haven't seen or heard a bovine yet


----------



## wmahunter

Heck, I've seen 3 does walk by my patio in the last few minutes while I've been reading your latest updates....and I didn't have to get up at 5 and get out in the cold.  Maybe I need to set up a shooting house in the back yard.

Sure do enjoy reading this thread each morning.  Keep it up JT and good luck on gettin the beast.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I need to correct my last update...except for birds I haven't seen or heard ANY living creatures much less a cow lol

Wmahunter has the idea, a shootin house on the patio would work

Blaine ill call ya after lunch


----------



## Jim Thompson

Squirrellllll!!!!

First animal I've seen! Sorry I haven't had anything better for yall, but this is hunting and we can't make em move. 

Will chck in soon


----------



## James Vincent

The deer are just waiting for the big storm tomorrow. Don't sleep in. This evening should be great


----------



## Jim Thompson

looking like im gonna be shut out today. been very very few of those this season...today makes 3 I think.

maybe another hour just in case tho


----------



## GA DAWG

They musta knew it was gun season or somethin When is the season over up there?


----------



## Jim Thompson

ends mid january


----------



## Dannyboy

Heard all about it from Redtail. Congrats on a fine deer!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> looking like im gonna be shut out today. been very very few of those this season...today makes 3 I think.
> 
> maybe another hour just in case tho



WOW!!!  Awesome stats of seeing deer out of lots of mighty fine Midwest hunts, but sorry you were blanked by a rare zero sighting for you.  

Appreciate ya'll showing us GA forum folks it's possible to have much better deer hunting experiences in much better places. 

Sure is mind blowing hearing about ya'll living the dream.  Good job making the change & making it happen.


----------



## Jim Thompson

they are calling for some seriously nasty stuff tomorrow.  will have to see how bad.  yall know I dont mind the wind and rain and cold etc, but cant stand the thought of losing a deer due to a washed down blood trail.

will see how it goes in the AM.  if not, I will for sure be ready for some more single digits come sunday morn!


----------



## Jim Thompson

raining a pretty good clip right now.  dont look like its gonna let up but im in the truck just in case I can get in an hour or so.  will check in if I get in tree

good luck to those up 20ft this morn


----------



## tsknmcn

Partly cloudy and 32° here in GA.  I am settled in.  I heard about 100 shots this morning on the river before legal time.  Must be duck season.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck tsk. Yeah should be the ducky opener there.

Breaking light here and I gotta tell ya that its kinda nice to sit in the truck drnkn coffe n typing without frozen fingers lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

Oh dear lord! I just watched a bachelor group of 7 bucks...one of which was possibly the biggest beast I've seen so far this year! They crossed from a property that is not ours across our field and thru an island we have and then into other woods that are not ours. 

If they are bachlored up like that, they may....MAYBE...will do the same tomorrow morn. I will be ready in that island in the am!


----------



## tsknmcn

It is not the nectar of the gods but it is the nectar of the people who don’t drink coffee.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Whatever keeps you on stand longer is nectar of the gods!!!!

Ok I'm headed to the house to get a stand and get it ready for in the morn and the brutal weather they are calling for. 

Good luck tsk


----------



## Jim Thompson

Not 100 percent sure I can pull this off even if the massive buck from yest morn does show...

Its 21 and snowing pretty good and the winds are absolutely howling! I'm in a ground blind sitting inside a water tower platform. The snow is pouring into my face. 

Not sure I can shoot a straight arrow. 

Hopefully time will tell


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wakey, Wakey, JT, as the chef Gordon Ramsey might say.  

Sorry your blood trails were washed out yesterday, but hope you have a good bb signal this morning. 

How's the snow cover today for following blood trails?  With a temp of 24 up there with 15 mph winds out of the WSW gusting to 18 mph providing a 12 degree wind chill factor, looks like another wave of snow is just west of New Haven with lots of the white stuff following that wave according to the radar.

Hope you're covered up in whitetail movement today.  Good luck. 

Oops, you posted while I was typing.  Glad you're back at it as usually.  Hope that big beast shows up for you.   We got faith in you to make it happen today, JT.


----------



## livetohunt

Good luck today...That is some brutal weather up there.


----------



## Jim Thompson

First few deer popped out hard to my right and of course downwind lol. They were a hundred or so away and with these nasty winds they prolly didn't smell my though. 

No sign of group of bucks yet. Cows on far hardwood ridge (bucks came from) that were not there yesterday. That may change things up. 

Can't hear myself thnk with the wind whipping this blind!  Sleet n snow is poinding me thru left windows!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Can't get pics of setup to load. Will later. 

Several deer of far hillside under hardwoods in wheat. Some are bucks but don't look like monster from yesterday is in there. 

Snow is really coming down now. 

Be back whemn fingers thaw


----------



## Eddy M.

hang in JT hope ya get one


----------



## jdthayer

JT, I check this everday and feel like today will be the day! Y'all laid the smack down during muzzle loading season, but I say there's nothing better than string music! I've never been blessed enough to kill one with a bow in nasty cold weather, so give me some hope and kill a Swamp Donkey today!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thx eddy n jd!

The big boy was not in that group. They fed a while and then hit the wood line in front like ysterday morning only they cut into woods and poipped back out intof field to my right about 80 out. Was 5 in group. 

Snow is about same but wind is still kicking it hard!  Coffee has been a blessing this morning


----------



## Jim Thompson

I thnk pics will load now. 

Too cold to hold bow n coffee @ same time, so bow of course takes a backseat and gets covered in snow

My view left front and right. Like I said, I'm sittin inside a platform for a water pump...thus the steps lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74

loooks cold ...


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok im calling it quits for the day.  

back at truck now finishing off last bit of coffee and thawing out me lil sausage fingers

here is pics of blind and one I snapped a minute ago...brrrrr!

be back in the morning folks.  good luck to those of you slinging lead n arrows back home


----------



## wmahunter

They put the stuff up on that tower to keep the river out of it?


----------



## Jim Thompson

wmahunter said:


> They put the stuff up on that tower to keep the river out of it?



dont really know why they do.  this one is used to pull water for his irrigation lines but the oil pumps and tanks are all on towers too


----------



## wmahunter

Back in the 70's used to wade the corn fields along the Wabash shooting carp when it would get out.  Didn't know how close you are to the river but I know it floods pretty bad sometimes.


----------



## Jim Thompson

yep we are sitting on top of it and yep it gets real bad sometimes!


----------



## Greene728

wmahunter said:


> They put the stuff up on that tower to keep the river out of it?



Thats exactly why. Also Jt, you are a brave, brave man! That wind and temp would be a little rough fer me with a bow! Brrrrrrr!!!


----------



## mickeyd318

hows the camo holding up for you jt looks brutal i think clothes can only keep you so warm good luck in the morning btw guys were about to hit 1,000 post i wonder if this is the longest and most followed thread theres ever been hopefully so so i can be apart of history what do yall think


----------



## hoosierdaddy79

mickeyd318, I can tell you from experience that the clothes makes a big difference, but the coffee makes an even bigger one.  I hunt the brutal cold like that every year and once it gets cold, I get coffee...lol.  Hopefully I can get out in the a.m. myself and kill one with the 12" of snow that are headed this way.


----------



## boothy

Be careful on those roads tomorrow.  It is iced up something serious here in Nashville.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good memorable photos, JT.  Looks like what we see on some of those good midwest hunting videos.  Don't know how you made it thru those bitter, tough weather conditions.  Winds alone gotta be unbearable.  Checked in this afternoon on the weather up there & saw sustained winds of 28 with gusts up to 37 mph.  Even now up there the speeds are 22 with gusts up to 33 mph.  How can anyone make an arrow fly straight in that windy state???  At least that fresh snow ought to help reveal fresh deer sign.  Wonder if your blind blew away yet.  Good luck on your next hunt.


----------



## savannahsdad

brrrrrrr.......that makes me cold just looking at the pictures. But the thoughts of big bucks can warm one to the core! Can't wait for more.


----------



## Jim Thompson

sorry for this morning folks.  my blackberry did not take a charge last night and I couldnt burn the little I had on tryng to get on web.

hunted the blind again this morning with single digits and strong winds.  saw a bunch of deer with a couple of does in range, but again big boy didnt show up.

then I went and moved a climber and walked a bunch of woods to check on trails.  everything looks great!

will be back yet again in the AM with a better battery charge lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

also mickey...speaking of the clothes.  bubbabuck was up here in january 2010 and it never got above freezing...so it was brutally warm this morning lol


----------



## wmahunter

Jim Thompson said:


> sorry for this morning folks.  my blackberry did not take a charge last night and I couldnt burn the little I had on tryng to get on web.
> 
> will be back yet again in the AM with a better battery charge lol



JT, I had that same problem and found a little flashlight/cell phone charger that solved that problem. It uses 2AA batteries and will fully charge my phone (from dead) 3 times before I need to replace the batteries. I use the good lithium batts in it.  Comes with adapters for most phones and they will send you the right one for free if the one you need isn't included in the kit.

At 8.95 and free shipping it is one of the best gadgets I have purchased in a long time. 

I got mine on ebay. Here's a link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Turbo-Charg...046286?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item20b5ae348e


----------



## Fortenberry

wmahunter said:


> JT, I had that same problem and found a little flashlight/cell phone charger that solved that problem. It uses 2AA batteries and will fully charge my phone (from dead) 3 times before I need to replace the batteries. I use the good lithium batts in it.  Comes with adapters for most phones and they will send you the right one for free if the one you need isn't included in the kit.
> 
> At 8.95 and free shipping it is one of the best gadgets I have purchased in a long time.
> 
> I got mine on ebay. Here's a link.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Turbo-Charg...046286?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item20b5ae348e







Maybe we should by him one or two and send it to him.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thx for the idea wma!!! Lol fortenberry thx bro

Btw did I mention that its already 10 degrees here??? Gonna be chilly in the am!


----------



## ultramag

dude...hooters would be sooo niccee about now huh?????


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jerry...you say the sweetest things!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok so its FINALLY turned off cold...ok maybe not finally but yeah its cold!

I'm in the climber I moved yesterday. I'm @ the base of a hardwood ridge with a huge hardwood flat behind and to the left and a wheat field a couple hundred yards to my right.  Most of the trails that I could see better in the snow yesterday merge or cross here. 

One thing for sure...when its this cold and there is this much frozen snow yoiu can't sneak up on anything! Everything you do is noisy

Its -2 and the wind is light and from the west. The hoyt is dyin to do some killin and the coffee is askin to be poured.

Yall hang in with me cause you just never know when that beast will show up!


----------



## zman

good luck jt.. man u deserve to kill something with the time u are putting in.. come on freak nasty..


----------



## savannahsdad

Now it's getting right!  Got my rally hat on for you JT.


----------



## Jim Thompson

So I guess this is a pretty good spot. 6 does walked dead under and past me. They came straight down the ridge. Then 3 more came from the base of the ridge to my left. They are still under me. So yeah its a good spot 

If these pics didn't load ill post em later. Ok hands back in the warmer!


----------



## savannahsdad

Beautiful.....great pics.


----------



## QTurn

Great pics!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Shooter bvuck on ridge above me. Moviung right to left. He is withg a spike. I gave a few grunts n he moved towards me a lil but won't commit!

Come on man!


----------



## southGAlefty

Stick him JT!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Never came down ridge. Need coffee.


----------



## bubbabuck

Hey....I know that view well.....had similar view and temp and snow last year.....although mine ended with a little red stain about 30yds in front of you and to the left !!

Temp is now getting right....hold it there for just a couple more weeks and I coming back !!!!!!

PS....Blu should be with me , so we will have someone to sleep in and make sure pipes dont freeze !!


----------



## fellybbob

thats a fat mama right there on last pic


----------



## Jim Thompson

Deer all over me. 2 shooters about 50 out!


----------



## savannahsdad

ok, put the coffee down very very slowly.  ease the release onto the old Hoyt and get ready this is gonna be it.  Shooter is on the way..  I can hear the snow softly crunching now.........


----------



## Illinoisbound

bubbabuck said:


> PS....Blu should be with me , so we will have someone to sleep in and make sure pipes dont freeze !!



Just make sure he hunts out of a ground blind so he doesn't pass out, fall out of a tree and break his neck.
Brady, I will be pulling for ya!  Bust ole big boy!


----------



## Illinoisbound

Jim Thompson said:


> Deer all over me. 2 shooters about 50 out!



Draw, pick a spot, and let that broadhead eat some lung.


----------



## red tail

Stay worm Jim,

It is only a matter of time. 


PS.

If the Pizza is cold when it get here is it free?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Can soimebody kick me????

I just had about 30 deer come down the base of the ridge from my left. All lil bucks n does except last 2. I stood when I saw first couple and grabbed bow when I saw 2 beasts. Deer are pouring by me and the big boys lock up @ 50!!!

They are finally @ about 20 but with trees in way. I decide on what was prolly the younger but bigger and as he steps clear I draw...

And yteah one of the deer under me busts me and jumped takuing thgemn all into the flat!

Now I got the shakes and frozen hands.


----------



## wmahunter

Nooooooooo!


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> Can soimebody kick me????
> 
> I just had about 30 deer come down the base of the ridge from my left. All lil bucks n does except last 2. I stood when I saw first couple and grabbed bow when I saw 2 beasts. Deer are pouring by me and the big boys lock up @ 50!!!
> 
> They are finally @ about 20 but with trees in way. I decide on what was prolly the younger but bigger and as he steps clear I draw...
> 
> And yteah one of the deer under me busts me and jumped takuing thgemn all into the flat!
> 
> Now I got the shakes and frozen hands.








ROOKIE !!!....now move the stand !!

What were the two shooters by the way??


----------



## savannahsdad

can't kick a man when he's down.. no sir.... not me.  Hang tough.  You've got some hot hands with you don't you? thaw them fingers out and hold on!


----------



## bubbabuck

Illinoisbound said:


> Just make sure he hunts out of a ground blind so he doesn't pass out, fall out of a tree and break his neck.
> Brady, I will be pulling for ya!  Bust ole big boy!





Since he only hunts evenings....I plan on driving him to his blind....throwing a few blankys and  his tele tubby on the floor of blind so if he goes down he will be comfy !!


----------



## QTurn

Dangit man!!!


----------



## bubbabuck

Dude!!....your killing me....Details??....What bucks were they ??....you frooze in the tree ??....need me to get Josh and Matt to come get ya out ??


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba that rookie comment sounds like what I said to you when happened lol. 

One was a 150 10 and the one I drew on was a 160 12 with a bunch kickers around the bases. His was younger than the 10 I thnk. Both woulda looked goon on ground! Don't thnk either was buck on ridge earlier. 

Shakes under control now. You woulda thought I shot with shakes like that


----------



## mickeyd318

Dannnnnnnnnnnggggggggg!


----------



## Sundays Money

i thought jt was about to stain the ground and show us his IL beast
i'm on the edge of my seat now


----------



## mickeyd318

it doesnt get any closer than that


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> Bubba that rookie comment sounds like what I said to you when happened lol.
> 
> One was a 150 10 and the one I drew on was a 160 12 with a bunch kickers around the bases. His was younger than the 10 I thnk. Both woulda looked goon on ground! Don't thnk either was buck on ridge earlier.
> 
> Shakes under control now. You woulda thought I shot with shakes like that



YEP...thats where I got it from !!.....Tuff to draw this time of year with a herd under you.....Great and Tuff all at the same time !!!


Did enough of them bust you that the stand needs to be moved.....dont want to change that pattern their on  !


----------



## savannahsdad

adrenaline rush and -2 temps would give the shakes to anyone......I'm jealous...... and not afraid to admit it!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok I'm callin it quits. Gonna move this stand a bit since I was busted. Be back here in the am if the wind is right. 

Later people


----------



## mickeyd318

well goodluck Jt and i know ill be following ya in the morning btw 1000 post will be broken today congrats on such a great thread lets keep it going guys i dont think it will be much longer jt has found the beasts


----------



## kevincox

I feel for ya! Bowhunting in those weather conditions is tough! But for deer like those bucks you saw I will do it! Where I hunt in Ga prolly not


----------



## savannahsdad

Yeah JT has 'em pinned down now.  I bet it won't be long before the snow turns to crimson.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job JT in finding your honey hole & coming close in taking the big bone headed monster midwest beast you were hoping for.  Hope it works out better for you next time.  Way to face the near impossible weather conditions which probably will soon pay off big time for you soon.  Sorry it did not work out this time but glad you had some super rocking heart pounding moments.  Hang in there, you da man Jim & we know you'll get 'em next time!!!  Appreciate all the good hunting updates.


----------



## Illinoisbound

That's why it's called Bow Hunting and not killing!  Glad you at least had a chance at some shooters!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

go get em JT !!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Load up boys...its time!

I'm in a ladder at the corner of where 2 fields, a woodlot and a ditch leading to a crp field. I've never hunted this stand, but the deer almost havr to use thgis ditch as their main run. Bubba suggested it yest eve...and I ran with it. It will prolly be just an early stab, but have a midmorning backup ready

We've had a global warming and its only 19 this morning...but the wind is much harder than predicted and sounds and feels like mid teens and from rtghe east. Hope it don't stay that way cause I don't have a jacket on

Come on beast...and daylight!


----------



## savannahsdad

loaded and ready to go!


----------



## QTurn

Good luck this morning! I hunted that stand one evening. Had a doe come from straight in front of me. When they cross that ditch they'll be looking straight up at you when they climb out! Had several come into the field from behind me and cross over into thar crp....


----------



## Jim Thompson

So I'm watching 4 deer almost dead behind me in woodlot when I hear a loud grunt anbd a young 8 busts out of ditch chasing 2 does. Now I have prolly 20 behind me with thge nicest being as stronmg 10. Not sure if I'd shooty him or not. 

They are chasding, sparring asndf eating. And wouldn't you guess it...almost dead down wind! An absolutely perfect wind for this stand and still gonna get busted!

Sorry for spellin frozen fingers again


----------



## Jim Thompson

Btw gator, I forgot to call you loL


----------



## barry green

good luck jt.......hope you bust one of those bruisers.....you deserve it for what you hunting in!!


----------



## barry green

how many tags (if you use tags there) do you get per year? i know you got one nice one already....any more filled?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Plan b is underway. 

One of the does finally decided she wasn't happy with the smell of my butt and walked off straight legged taking all the deer with her. Best count was 16 with sevearl bucks. Still not sure on 10. He stayed covered enough that I never got great look. 

I'm now 300 yards away deeper in woodlot in same lockon that 3 weeks ago yall heard me miss with my bow n then 2 days later explode with the smoker...killing my 10

The trails all around this stand are unbelievable! I have to believe that a nasty old buck is close by. 

Couple good hours to go...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Have 5 does bedded about 50 yards out. @ least I wasn't caughgt with my pants down when they came in...kinda   been a while since I killed one barefooted, maybe today!


----------



## savannahsdad

I just about busted a gut when I saw those naked toes.


----------



## QTurn

The term "tree climbin' feet" comes to mind.....


----------



## bubbabuck

barry green said:


> how many tags (if you use tags there) do you get per year? i know you got one nice one already....any more filled?






You can buy one Archery and one Firearm (Muzzle Loader)....So you can harvest 2 bucks and as many doe tags as you want to purchase for 25.00 a piece !

Jt has used his Firarms tag only.


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> So I'm watching 4 deer almost dead behind me in woodlot when I hear a loud grunt anbd a young 8 busts out of ditch chasing 2 does. Now I have prolly 20 behind me with thge nicest being as stronmg 10. Not sure if I'd shooty him or not.
> 
> They are chasding, sparring asndf eating. And wouldn't you guess it...almost dead down wind! An absolutely perfect wind for this stand and still gonna get busted!
> 
> Sorry for spellin frozen fingers again






Bubba is smart...Bubba is wise !!.....After hanging and referring you to the climber of yesterdays excitment....then guiding you to todays exciting stand....Looks like a very professional hard working Guide tip is in order !!





Plus I listen to Jeff Phillips......if you cant beat em you should at least listen to em !!


----------



## Jim Thompson

barry green said:


> how many tags (if you use tags there) do you get per year? i know you got one nice one already....any more filled?



sorry barry, I missed this question.  you get a gun and a bow tag and as many doe tags as you can afford.  also have a bow buck tag in IN that needs to be filled, just cant find teh time to leave here right now


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubbabuck said:


> You can buy one Archery and one Firearm (Muzzle Loader)....So you can harvest 2 bucks and as many doe tags as you want to purchase for 25.00 a piece !
> 
> Jt has used his Firarms tag only.



yeah what he said, cept my doe tags are only 15.50 each


----------



## fellybbob

his two cents is in order


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> Have 5 does bedded about 50 yards out. @ least I wasn't caughgt with my pants down when they came in...kinda   been a while since I killed one barefooted, maybe today!



Good job & wise guidance in stand selection for another fine hunt this morning.  Hope the cold is not making JT lose it today, but maybe this is his secret to building up strength & endurance against the cold.  

Looks like ya'll have a good chance for a white Christmas up there.  Btw, it's snowing again already in Georgia today with chances 'til midnight hear for sleet & freezing rain which I can tell you don't miss.  Will this be your 1st one you'll experience???  Merry Christmas & hope you get a Midwest giant beast for the holidays.


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok no more deer after the 5 does picked up and ate a while and then moved on.  then I went and pulled a climber and walked a bunch of woods.  have a plan for the climber in the next couple of days.  

a few pics from this morn...

a nice trail in the snow, the beds that the does were laying in, a nice view with bow, the buck and one doe out in the field first thing and of course me adding toe warmers


----------



## BIGABOW

something smells like feet!

Keepem' comimng JT


----------



## savannahsdad

Jim Thompson said:


> Plan b is underway.
> 
> One of the does finally decided she wasn't happy with the smell of my butt and walked off straight legged taking all the deer with her. Best count was 16 with sevearl bucks. Still not sure on 10. He stayed covered enough that I never got great look.
> 
> I'm now 300 yards away deeper in woodlot in same lockon that 3 weeks ago yall heard me miss with my bow n then 2 days later explode with the smoker...killing my 10
> 
> The trails all around this stand are unbelievable! I have to believe that a nasty old buck is close by.
> 
> Couple good hours to go...



You know, with those bare feet it might not be your butt they're smelling.......


----------



## Illinoisbound

What's up with the bare feet in 19 degree weather and hunting in the snow?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i have figured it out that JT is an eskimo..... no way a normal gerogia cracker can do that !!! come on man bare feet and single digit wind chills not this cracker lol


----------



## Illinoisbound

bhearn92574 said:


> i have figured it out that JT is an eskimo..... no way a normal gerogia cracker can do that !!! come on man bare feet and single digit wind chills not this cracker lol



I think your right.  I can barely make myself go to the woods when it is that cold.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Its a foot thing...yall wouldn't understand lol

Actually started years ago on here on a nasty hot GA day. I was in a ladder hunting a huge field and the sun was pounding me....so I slipped outa the rubber boots and thought it was a good photo op. Have never lived it down!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Jim Thompson said:


> Its a foot thing...yall wouldn't understand lol
> 
> Actually started years ago on here on a nasty hot GA day. I was in a ladder hunting a huge field and the sun was pounding me....so I slipped outa the rubber boots and thought it was a good photo op. Have never lived it down!



 jim your my hero any man that can go hunting in the condtions you where in and be bare footed on a metal stand is more man than me. i would have be DRT ( done right there )  lol and headed back to truck hahaha


----------



## Illinoisbound

JT, you the man!


----------



## Nicodemus

Look at them bare foots, in the winter time at that!! I`m gonna save them pics for immortality!!

Good luck, JT!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

The 9 degree day when I fell thru icy creek n had a boot full of water was worse!!!! This was deliberate and for fun, that hurt and made me tear up a bit


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Jim Thompson said:


> The 9 degree day when I fell thru icy creek n had a boot full of water was worse!!!! This was deliberate and for fun, that hurt and made me tear up a bit


 eskimo jim lol dude i would be in the er after fallling through the ice i would have frost bite you must have polar bear also


----------



## shakey gizzard

Put the hammer toes to the does!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Shakey...u gots the rhyme lol


----------



## Nicodemus

Jim Thompson said:


> The 9 degree day when I fell thru icy creek n had a boot full of water was worse!!!! This was deliberate and for fun, that hurt and made me tear up a bit





I bet that was rough!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

We are in the middle of a nasty freezing rain that will prolly allow me to sleep in for an extra hour or 2 in the morn. I just got in and its 29 and raining and the roads are already freezing. Might get bad by morn. 

Will get up and check the weather and try to go back to sleep if its nasty. Course that's only 4 hours from now...may as well stay up 

I hear its nasty down there too, yall be careful on the roads in the morning


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok being serious here...just in case I don't check back in by lunch, someone send bubbabuck, redtail, qturn, blu and jeff phillips a pm telling them all that I am in the lockon that I killed my smoker buck from. Hopefully one will get it quick and be able to get in touch with bubba. 

Everything is a sheet of ice. I should not have gotten into this stand, but I'm here now and it would be more dangerous to try and get down before the platform thaws.  It sounds like it is under the heat of my boots. 

I literally took handwarmers and rubbed on each peg of the stick ladder to thaw the ice so my rubber boots would grip. For some reason my goofy self wasn't thnkng of the platform until I got both feet started on it. 

I'm strapped in tight and can shoot sitting straight ahead and to my left but won't try standing until it thaws!

Its 29 and wind from what feels like the nw which thay called for ne so yeah my wind is wrong too...yall hang on and ill do the same lol


----------



## Nicodemus

Safety, JT, be careful!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Oh btw, the whole lil town is out of power since about 2 I guess. I got dressed by the light of a good smelling melon scented candle...so altho I smell good, I have no coffee and prolly don't match

Man if there's ever been a day to kill a deer and tell storied about this is it!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Jim Thompson said:


> Oh btw, the whole lil town is out of power since about 2 I guess. I got dressed by the light of a good smelling melon scented candle...so altho I smell good, I have no coffee and prolly don't match
> 
> Man if there's ever been a day to kill a deer and tell storied about this is it!


 jt i think you need therapy seriously lol


----------



## livetohunt

If anyone deserves a giant buck it's you! Words like dedicated, obsessed, goal oriented, crazy, and determined come to mind..lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

First 2 does just crossed the frozen creek crossing in front and moved by me downwind @ about 15 yards. Maybe they liked the honeydew scent cause they didn't bust. 

3 does now


----------



## wmahunter

Just pop off those boots and dig your toenails in.


----------



## Humorous

Good luck JT!  I'm in the woods this morning as well, but in North Florida.  I've enjoyed following this thread so much that I'm checking the updates in the stand.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Hang on tight Jim

Couldn't think of a single ground blind to hunt in these conditions 

If you don't check in by lunch we will be there about 9:30 tonight. You should drag easy since you will be frozen...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry for the quality of that pic, was still pretty dark. 

Handful more does have filtered by. No bucks yet. 

Still can't stand on platform even though its gotta be above freezing now. Guess the metal is not


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck humorous!

Yeah yeah jeff! I wasn't thnkng for sure. Have 2 ground blinds out that woulda been sweet!  But between no power and the slow crawl in the truck and by the time I got to the stand and figured out it was frozen...no turning back


----------



## savannahsdad

Jeff Phillips said:


> Hang on tight Jim
> 
> Couldn't think of a single ground blind to hunt in these conditions
> 
> If you don't check in by lunch we will be there about 9:30 tonight. You should drag easy since you will be frozen...



That's funny right there......


----------



## QTurn

Well just send Fish to get you......


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lol thx qturn

Steady seeing deer now. Seems if I watch close enough I can pick one out in any direction. 

First buck was a 120" 8 that was pushing a doe around. Most deer out of range so far


----------



## red tail

Good luck this morning JT.


----------



## deerslayer357

good luck JT!  Bust a biggun and be SAFE!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Can see several bedded on hill across creek. Movement has slowed. 

Maybe another hour...


----------



## boothy

Has the stand thawed out yet?


----------



## Jim Thompson

boothy said:


> Has the stand thawed out yet?



no, still vry slick and yeah Im very still


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok im calling it quits for the day.  been a long night and morning.  will check in later.  yall be careful on the roads


----------



## Nicodemus

You on the ground yet, JT?


----------



## boothy

Be careful getting down man.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope you made it back safely to the ground, truck, & home, JT.  Looks like the weather web link for up there is still at freezing at 32 degrees.  Now that is true desire & passion to want to go hunting that badly, and can't think of anyone going after whitetails more than you & you still saw deer on your stand.  Wow, Jim, you're definitely accumulating quickly more than a lifetime of hunting stories to tell in one deer season.  Mega-Thx for sacrificing to take us along & offer us reports on your crazy but awesome adventures.  Try to be more careful & safe & remember us forum folks are depending on you to make it thru the season with all your hunting updates.  God Bless, JT.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I'm sure he "made it to the ground", just wondering how quick the trip down was...

Let us know your safe Jim!


----------



## bubbabuck

Jeff Phillips said:


> I'm sure he "made it to the ground", just wondering how quick the trip down was...
> 
> Let us know your safe Jim!






Jeff, you are correct my friend.....going down is easy and fast....stopping is the hard part !!

JT...Dude !!......WTH ??....You do realize the only one that can come help you in a reasonable amount of time is joe??....you aint gone make it brother!!!...you may want to be a little smarter until we get back up there brother??

Hope your keeping my water lines dripping if the power is out....a real good drip !

I cant blame you brother......when you love like we do....you have to been in a tree if any way to get there !!

Two More Weeks !!!!


----------



## kevincox

livetohunt said:


> If anyone deserves a giant buck it's you! Words like dedicated, obsessed, goal oriented, crazy, and determined come to mind..lol



Boy, I thought I was bad until I met JT


----------



## limbhanger

Do you guys work?


----------



## HawgWild23

limbhanger said:


> Do you guys work?



x2 I was thinking the sames thing.lol I am at work but on here.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I work in the evenings so I hunt every day course maybe one day I will get back to where I don't work and can hunt every day all day! OhHhhh to get those days back!

Sorry for leavn yall hangin this morn. With only a couple hours sleep I was worn out whn I got back in @ lunch and crashed

Got down safely. Spent 5 hours on that icy platform afraid to move and did not stand up! If a beast woulda showed to my right he woulda got a pass! Finally when time came to leave I knew I would have have to stand, turn around and get on stick ladder. Dangerous!

So I came up with an genius way to thaw it if even for only a minute...

I wrote in the snow so to speak! All over the platform and climbed down safely

Later people


----------



## jdthayer

JT, your unorthodox methods continuously humor me! Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> So I came up with an genius way to thaw it if even for only a minute...
> 
> I wrote in the snow so to speak! All over the platform and climbed down safely
> 
> Later people



   

Good to hear you're OK & glad you caught up a little on your sleep.  Uh-Oh, if you did what it sounds like, then next time you hunt that stand it sounds like you're gonna be covered up in doe's which ought to bring in those big buck bone headed beasts.  Hope you get to paint an arrow red next hunt.  Good luck.


----------



## bubbabuck

I hope I just remember which stand got said writing in a couple of weeks !!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry for delay. I carried a climber in to a spot I've never been to in the dark and had to pick a tree, and then another and climb up and down and  blah blah blah.  So yeah even though I'm normally not very cold on stand ill proilly freeze once the sweat starts drying

I have my climber just inside a lil finger field we call the chute. I'm about 50 yards in the hardwoods where 3 massive trails kinda intersect and head across the chute to a thick bedding area. The massive herd (with 2 shooters) that I saw a few days ago were headed this way. This is also around the area that jeff phillips has been screaming about us getting into 3 or so years ago in january bubba and I walked down the chute and about 40 deer busted out of that nasty bedding area...so yeah it could get good!

The temp has finally leveled out to something normal @ 25 and the wind is slated for wnw which is pushing me back to the way I walked in. 

Its breaking light on what could be the best day of my life (I have coffee!). Yall keep em crossed


----------



## Jim Thompson

Couple things before it hopefully gets busy in here...

1. How much space do you give a skunk that stands his ground and is in your way????  I walked up on his lil butt and tried everything I could to go around him but he kept pushing! Man I had to be real close to getting sprayed. Kept turning tail on me...I was just waiting on the eye burn but it never came. 

2. When the woods are this frozen and the snow this crunchy, you can hear every animal that scratches his ear within 843 miles!

3. A lil birdie tellsd me that gatorb finally made it to his lease in north indiana and is in a tree. Course he is prolly too good to post an update


----------



## Beavis

Greatest thread ever, thanks for letting us share in it with you,  i got em crossed, good luck.


----------



## QTurn

How many days til next season????????


Is it to early to start planning??


----------



## tsknmcn

It is 53° here in GA and here is what I have................MOSQUITOES!  A few squirrels and birds so far.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thx beavis. This ones been fun for sure. But there's been a bunch of good ones. When bubba n brady get back up here in a couple weeks it might get something serious then tho!

Artie, start plannin today brother

Tsk, no skeeters....and no deer yet either maybe they are lounging by the pool before headed to bed. 

Maybe a lil sip of arties jittery joe coffee will change my luck. Thx for leavn that and thx for the christmasl card too


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Hopefully you are on the trail that skirts the thicket on the edge of the chute in the red oaks. Post up some pics...

If you give that spot enough attention you will kill one there! The 10 with the drop tine, the huge 10 I could not get a good shot on, or the massive 8. Any of those 3 would beat the 11 I killed.

Kill em JT...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yeah jeff, that's about where I am. I'm just at the head of the wheatstraw with my back to the chute. I walked all of this after the snow and this is where the best trails collide. 

Course I'm gooseeggin it so far too

Here deer deer deer...heeeeeeeerrrrreeeee deer deer deer...

Still have a few hours to nmake it happen. Just need late morning movement


----------



## QTurn

That Jittery Joe's is good stuff!!

Glad the Post Office could find that little town....


----------



## Jim Thompson

well at least I finally saw a deer!  2 does to be exact.  

have some walking to do then will be back at it in the am if all goes well.

couple of pics for yall from this morning...

view of the chute with my bow and my lil feather windicator

view of a couple of trails below stand

and the view of what a good acorn tree looks like when the deer hit it after a snow.  the 2 does were digging all around this thing!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Awesome, as we continue the legendary saga of the extreme adventures in hunting with JT.  

Glad you did not get skunked in more ways than one.  Always good seeing deer to keep motivation & anticipation high. 

Wow, those photos & educational descriptions looks like something we'd see in one of those professional, popular well known outdoors magazines.   So that's what it's really like hunting in snow cover; Outstanding experience!

Thanks to Jeff in offering some great encouragement of giants lurking around your neck of the woods.  Bubba sounds fit to be tied as he seems to be squirming big time & salivating hungrily(?) to get back up there to chase monster whitetails. 

Hope you get more deer movement next hunt & can't wait 'til tomorrow's hunting adventure.  Looking forward to some hosses coming within your bow range which could easily happen tomorrow or when we least expect it.  Thx, again.


----------



## kevincox

I sure wish Ga deer only had that amount of cover to hide in! We might be able to see some 4 and 6ts in the woods. lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

kevincox said:


> I sure wish Ga deer only had that amount of cover to hide in! We might be able to see some 4 and 6ts in the woods. lol



course with this little cover they see us about the same time we see them


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lovin that trail gator!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Who woulda thunk I would find yet another stand that is a solid sheet of ice. I'm in the climber I was in when the herd with 2 shooters came thru. Planned on going back to same place as yesterday, but wind is different than predicted. 

So here I am @ the base of the ridge again...in a solid sheet of ice climber. This hunt prolly won't last too long because once the seat and arm pads thaw from my heat, I'm gonna be wet!

Its 21 and the wind is from the wsw. 

Yall hang on...u too gatorb


----------



## GA DAWG

Talk to us Gator. You sleep in? Be carefull comin down Jim!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just had a nasty full grown yote chase a doe by me  I smacked my lips and slowed but wouldn't stop. 

I guess they gotta eat too, but man I could do without them


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

We're keeping 'em crossed for you & gatorb this morning, JT.  Stay safe & use your good common sense with your ice covered conditions.  Hope the deer will cooperate for ya'll today.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Deer all over me. 2 fine 3 year old 8s about 50 behind me n a bunch of does in front. Come on beast!


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 bucks stayed in bottom. Spike came I 
In n pushed does out. Momma raised on hind legs n showed him who's boss lol. Spike left now more does. 11 around me eatin acorns now


----------



## tsknmcn

Good luck this morning Jim.   Stick a big un!  I just got done replacing the alternator on my daughter's ride.  She's headed out of town today to see family for the weekend.  She stopped by advance auto yesterday because of dim lights and slow blinkers.  They checked the battery and told her it was probably just because it was cold.     Yeah, I drove right past that place to get to AutoZone to buy the alternator.


----------



## Monster Hunter

Great Thread! Keep it coming and good luck.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Another buck n 2 does over right shoulder. Maybe shooter, can't tell from her. Hang on


----------



## Jim Thompson

Not a shooter either. Not quite as big as other 2 but fine buck tho. Got some pics n video for later. 

Need coffee n to sit down. Frozen seat too noisy so I've been standing since light!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Huge orange thing appeared in sky for first time in what seems like a month lol. Almost like sittin in a rain shower now with all the ice melting. 

Had 3 more does come off rdg in front and cross into flats. 

Gotta be a shooter in here and still on his feet


----------



## Jim Thompson

Come on gator...toughen up man! Danged ga boys always complainin  just for the record I'm no longer a ga boy yall can call me a midwesterner!

Blaine u shoulda been up there 2 years ago @ this time. That was brutal!


----------



## kevincox

Gatorb said:


> Seen 10 here so far but this weather is brutal today last time i checked it was 8.



I think I will stick with the Nov rut hunt


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lol@ kevin!  Good weather and a sweet buck...yeah that kinda makes sense!

A lil one horned 3pt and doe came off ridge to right and passed over right shoulder. 

No idea how many I've seen this morn, but its been a bunch! Just haven't seen the ONE yet


----------



## kevincox

Gatorb said:


> Just got down. Got my stand with me. Gonna pull a new one on them for the next 3 hunts. Gonna move to the north side of the swamp and catch em going to a big oak off the property right befire dark. There are a gazillion tracks going tonthis group of trees from one of our thickets.
> Jim did i mention to you that i forgot my coffee this morning? Crucial mistake...



Are the deer feeding above the swamp on the neighbors place next to the pasture? or near where Jt and Bubba hunted down near the CRP?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job getting after 'em this morning & overcoming rough cold icy conditions.  Only seeing a bunch?  Sounds like a good hunt with lots of movement in a great spot you picked, despite the stinking yote.   Hope "The One" comes by next hunt.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Gatorb said:


> Jim did i mention to you that i forgot my coffee this morning? Crucial mistake...



funny I didnt forget my OTHER thermos though  good luck on the acorn tree blaine

I just got to house.  heres a few pics from the morning.  a couple of young bucks and one showing the frozen trees as the sun finally started out and then a couple of the stand and seat on stand when frozen. after looking at the quality (or lack of) of these pics, looks like I am gonna have to break my real camera back out.  the nasty weather has caused me to get lazy with my pics and stick with cell pics.  will change that quickly.

will probably be back in the morning and then am taking a couple days off to slip into GA to see my momma for a day or 2.  will be back on wednesday with a vengeance...maybe even get in an evening hunt!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch, that icy stuff looks painfully uncomfortable.  Those are some fine photos with young healthy bucks, but sounds like you miss not using the zoom on your camera.  I know your mama in GA is anxiously looking forward to seeing you.  Hope you ambush some shooter bucks this morning.  You've spoiled us forum folks, and don't know how we're gonna make it without your regular interesting hunting reports 'til Wednesday.  Have a safe trip on your visit back home.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Maybe just one more day before the needed break...

I'm in a lockon in an area I've never hunted, but the wind and conditions are perfect for it. I came in and marked it from a diff direction last week. That way I could use as a morning stand and not blow all the deer o
ut coming in.

I am in a small woodlot with a huge cut corn field 300 yards to my left. A nasty thicket in front, hardwoods past that, and nasty thicket and then open plowed field behind me and a nasty thick bedding area to my right. I'm begging a beast to leave that cornfield in a few minutes...

I've been on stand forever this morning but haven't been able to get on web. Wanted to get here early in case it was frozen and I needed to move. Not frozen and ready to hunt!

The truck shows 15 and the wind is from the south and in my face. I prolly shoulda put a jacket on today...brrrrrrrr!

Its breaking light on a happy sunday folks


----------



## Jim Thompson

Jt 1 coyote 0. 

Yet another yote came by and made a sneak on 2 does I had under me. They busted when he was dead under me. So I wasted 20 worth of arrow and bhead. 

Ok back to the deer!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yippee & good job, JT, on a nasty yote being terminated from his nasty deer predator habits.  Looks & sounds cold enough for you with low ESE winds up there while snow flurries come thru.  Hope you get to blast a nasty shooter buck in that nasty whitetail habitat area your hunting.  LOL


----------



## Jim Thompson

Killin that yote brought back a little deja vu from 2 years back on gatorbs land in northern indy. Not far from where he is sitting now....


Cue the dream machine music here.....



> FROM DEC 12, 2008
> 
> "Lets see how best to describe the last few minutes...
> 
> A doe comes trotting under me and stops while looking back. I am expecting more does but instead its another danged yote!   so I make my mind up to shoot him and she takes off with him in tow. I swing and shoot and hit him but he just stood there yelping!!!  I quickly ( as fast as you can in wind, snow and 20 degrees!!) Reload and bust him again.
> 
> So then i reload and start gathering my composure again and call bubba to let him know. Bad reception but he give me heck for shooting. I told him I was sick of the yotes and we got cut off.
> 
> So I kick back, pour some coffee and try to enjoy the morning...
> 
> But that was quickly interupted by a LONG LONG main beam heavy massed 10 point that came in on the does trail with his nose to the ground!
> 
> I sized him up as fast as I could. Seeing the LONG mains and great symmetry and wid eracki but short tines...I did what any self respecting hunter would do and that is...
> 
> PULL THE TRIGGER!
> 
> Folks my IN sweet beast is on the ground!
> 
> Pics as soon as I can


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lone doe running inand out of thicket behind and to right. She's acting hot. Maybe second time in heat. Gotta be a buck in there!


----------



## jtexaslonestar

Hope he comes out for ya, JT. I don't mind work so much when your "Live From.." thread is active. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Jim Thompson

No other deer with her, or @ least no more stepped out no idea why she acted so crazy but is now calm n eating acorns 50 out to right. 

Did finally find where my arrow is stuck in ground. Maybe it survived


----------



## Jim Thompson

Glad your enjoying it lonestar. Hate having to take a few days off, but sure mom (and my aching body!) will appreciate it


----------



## Jim Thompson

Doe is bedded now. Very slow in here...well cept some duck hunters on river have gotten into em and are busting shoulder somethin fierce!

Another hour and I have to get on rd  couple pics to pass time with

Bow @ ready, view over right and left shoulder and coffee cup @ ready

Bust something blaine!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok I'm done for a couple days. Here's a few pics of the yote, frozen blood, a huge entrance hole and a good sign arrow sometimes you gotta let the hoyt release a lil rage!

Would you believe that a bunch of deer were bedded within spitting distance of this blood bath?

Yall be safe in the woods and on the road. 

Later people


----------



## Bruz

I think he's done. 

Me and you got the same piece of junk Redhead backpack....mines 3 years old and still going strong. Think it was $20 or so.

Robert


----------



## Illinoisbound

great shot on the yote JT,  that rage made a nasty hole too


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thx illinois...yep nasty hole!

Bruz, mines prolly 4-5 now. Serves its purpose for sure. Need more room sometimes, especially when running the camera, but in gheneral its a good 20 bill


----------



## bubbabuck

Hope you drug that stinking critter away from my honey hole !!!

You got any arrows left Barney ??


----------



## bubbabuck

Just a couple more weeks brother .......me and Blu will be up there with a restock in handwarmers !!!

and Arrows !!


----------



## kevincox

That blood scene looks like something from Friday the 13th. lol


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bad yote.  Bad, bad yote.

Whoa, you ain't kidding about a blood bath when you turned loose some nasty rage to eviscerate obliterate anihiliate mutilate decimate that nasty yote & showing no mercy.  Rage gaping holes rock & definitely can shorten tracking animals.  What a freaking chainsaw masacre.  Way to go in breaking the nasty habit of that coyote trying to eat ya'lls deer.  Hope you make lots of progress cleaning out the rest of them.  Looks like bubbabuck & hoyts are not the only midwest killing machines releasing a little rage.  Those are some fine cold winter views from your deer stand.


----------



## savannahsdad

it's going to be pretty boring around here while we wait on JT and the gang to get back.  Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## nate2800

good job guys


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thx guys. 


Savannah, I'm doing all I can to be back in a tree tomorrow morning. Tomorrow eve for sure. 

Looks like I picked the right couplke of days to take off. Its 40 degrees @ home this morning....balmy!

Later folks


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> Savannah, I'm doing all I can to be back in a tree tomorrow morning. Tomorrow eve for sure.
> 
> Looks like I picked the right couplke of days to take off. Its 40 degrees @ home this morning....balmy!
> 
> Later folks



Roger that.

Just ain't the same around here without JT's daily Midwest hunting reports & consistent deer sightings & photos he has spoiled us forum folks with.  Yep, seems like a big hole in life & even in the universe.  Oh well, I gotta stop this self pity thing & move on with hope of his soon return to make all things right in better.

Looks like New Haven low today of 33 is right now with WNW winds at 13 mph but the avg. low & high now is only 24 and 42 degrees, with only a 10% chance of precip today.  Sunrise is now 7:05am & Sunset has already slipped to 4:37pm for having some of the shortest daylight of the year.  Hope you get all the family time you & your Maw needs on your visit back to Georgia , JT, but we're selfishly looking forward to your soon return to the infamous hunting grounds of southern Illinois. Can't wait 'til the wrath & vengence of Jim is unleased in the deer woods & fields, maybe if not this Wed. morning maybe this afternoon so watch your six.  Time is getting shorter with winter arriving this week, and it won't be long 'til bubbabuck & blu arrive needing the latest intell. on whitetail movement.  Have a safe & restful trip & return to your new home & residency.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thanks borntohunt....

I'm back screaming @ ya live from the tree!!!

After a much needed but not wanted 2 days off I'm back in a climber @ the base of a ridge with a huge hardwood flat behind me. This is what we now call the trashpile ( yeah bubba I made that up last week) because of having to pass a trashpile gettin here. 

The truck showed 30 and the wind is pounding me in the face coming off this ridge from the nw. 

This was the first morning in about 3 weeks that I've had a silent crunchfree walk to the stand...no flashlight needed either cause of the full moon

This is the same stand that I'm covered up in on every hunt and with the woods being wet and windy I won't hear em so I gotta be on serious alert...yall hang on cause yeah its breaking light


----------



## Beavis

Jim you are the MAN .......now if i could only find the sack to make the move........................


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, that was quick.  Welcome back!!!  Don't know how you get around to doing all that you do without slowing down or taking more breaks, or even how bubba keeps up with you.  Glad you've still got that fire in your belly & all fired up even more with your passion for hunting.

Was expecting you to say it's named for the trashpile of bone sightings on the big head of a free ranging Midwest beast, but we know there's plenty of those hanging around up there.  

We're hanging on & keeping 'em crossed for you.  Good luck.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Timing is right for some secondary rut activity!

Rattle if you get the chance.


----------



## famdoc2892

*Thanks!*

Jim, a quick shout-out to thank you for the tremendous entertainment and educational value of your thread and the effort it takes to keep it going!  I also appreciate your thread on cold-weather clothing; it helped me get set up much better this winter.  A couple of mornings at a personal-best 22 degrees were the proof, missed out on the 13-degree opportunity back here in N GA a week or so ago!

Keep up the good work, and kill a big one!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well it took a while but they just started movng. First3 does are hard to my right feeding on acorns. 

Now I just need granpappt to show!

Jeff, the bucks are doing a little sparring and are pushing does a little. So yeah its still in thge air


----------



## gadgetman

A few of us are trying to make the trip to Harrisburg Il. next week.  Hope the bucks will be up and about still.  JT, you have us chompin at the bit, stick a monster.


----------



## tsknmcn

I stuck my second deer of the year on Sunday.  My dad is in his box blind this morning and I am in my Millennium overlooking my small food plot.  It is cloudy and in the mid 50s right now down here in GA.  Wind was supposed to be 7mph, but it is at least double that.

It is hard to believe there is just a little over 3 weeks left in the season.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck tsk n gadgetman! Andcongrats on the kill tsk. 

Have a 2 maybe 3 year old broke up 8 asnd a bunch of does in here feeding now.  The buck will run one in circles n then stop to feed

Wind is wearing out nmy typing hand!


----------



## Jim Thompson

5 does n another little 8 just went by @ about 100 yards.  Ended up dead behind me but didn't seem to catch my scent. 

Wind has gotta be hittin 20 now.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Jimmy, 

OK, just got caught up on this thread... Whew, great work if you can get it...  Hah!!!

I am headed back to North Alabama - Bankhead National Forest for another couple days and you have me PUMPED...  

Good luck, be safe and get the BIGGUN...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx ron...good luck brother!

battery died on blackberry, sorry for the delay I ordered the battery powered charger that someone posted on here last week, but havent received it yet.  looks like it will cure the battery issue.  thanks to the poster for he tip.

didnt see another deer after the last group.  am back at house thawing fingers and am headed out to move a blind.

looks like I will be able to hunt this eve too!  finally a free evening!!!

will check in asap.

also this is one of the little bucks from this morning


----------



## Jim Thompson

famdoc2892 said:


> Jim, a quick shout-out to thank you for the tremendous entertainment and educational value of your thread and the effort it takes to keep it going!  I also appreciate your thread on cold-weather clothing; it helped me get set up much better this winter.  A couple of mornings at a personal-best 22 degrees were the proof, missed out on the 13-degree opportunity back here in N GA a week or so ago!
> 
> Keep up the good work, and kill a big one!



glad the clothing thread worked out for you and kept you in the tree for a hair longer...thats what its all about...staying in just a lil longer and being comfy in the process.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like you picked another good spot with deer activity for the morning hunt, as usual.  Having another blast with the hunting updates.  Appreciate the fine photos.  My younger & older brother along with my father have been entertained with your good pictures, too.  Funny how your little bucks are considered big bucks in Georgia.  Hope you thaw out, get comfortable, & recover well from the cold high winds there. Glad you have the rest of the day free finally for an evening hunt.  Look forward to a shooter coming in bow range in your next hunt of the day.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Settled in and ready to kill somebodys great grand paw...

I'm in a very tight pinch point between the inside corner of a field to my right and a flooded (frozen) slough to my left. I probably would not have come here except that I walked it in the snow and the tracks and trails around it were as good as anywhere on the property!

The temps haven't changed and its still about 30 with the wind kicking up around 15-16 from the nw...which is blowing dead into my right eyeball

Couple of good hours and another thermos of coffee...come on sweet beast please make the mistake of getting on your feet early and slip by my ladder....


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well that was quick...first 2 does are about 80 yards out in front of me. Don't seem to be headed this way, but both looking back!

Also this was under my stand...looks like the deer was leaning against ladder when it had to see a fella bout a dog


----------



## Jim Thompson

Danged spike popped out behind does.  Where are the big boys?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> Well that was quick...first 2 does are about 80 yards out in front of me. Don't seem to be headed this way, but both looking back!
> 
> Also this was under my stand...looks like the deer was leaning against ladder when it had to see a fella bout a dog









Jim Thompson said:


> Danged spike popped out behind does.  Where are the big boys?



Wow, off to a great start & things are already hopping with fresh activity & sign.  Hope the big bad beasts aren't far behind & not willing to let young spikes rule their roost & get away with their does so let's see the mature buck testosterone start raging to defend their turf.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ok bucks are progressively getting bigger. A 4 and a 6 just went by opening on same trail that the others were on. Gonna need everything to slide this way about 60 yards


----------



## Jranger

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok bucks are progressively getting bigger. A 4 and a 6 just went by opening on same trail that the others were on. Gonna need everything to slide this way about 60 yards



Ain't you boys outta tags yet...
Good luck... Get Donner or Blitzen if you can!


----------



## marknga

Jim Thompson said:


> Well that was quick...first 2 does are about 80 yards out in front of me. Don't seem to be headed this way, but both looking back!
> 
> Also this was under my stand...looks like the deer was leaning against ladder when it had to see a fella bout a dog



I thought those might be coffee beans.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Big bodied buck headed my way...not sure what yet. Looks like llot of mass but its in thicket

Yall hang on


----------



## GA DAWG

You aint got no standing beans or corn to hunt? I saw Tiffany kill a biggun last night from last year on Dec 23rd.In some beans.Then I seen another feller shot a monster somewhere in standing corn..Time he got to it..Both its horns had fell off..Good luck!!!!!!!!!! Glad your back..Gives me something to read while I'm huntin..Sure aint seeing as many as you.So I have a lot of reading time


----------



## Jim Thompson

Is a buck I've already passed on once with bow. Had a good pic of him on the foggy morning that I missed another buck. Real long brow and a nice heavy tall rack but kinda geed up. Tried to get a pic but he stayed in thick stuff. Pic maybe turned out


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dawg, it was so dry this year that most of the farmers were able to 2nd and 3rd plow their fields before the rains set in...which means no corn or beans this year for the most part. 


Plenty of acorns though...just harder to pinpoint


----------



## Jim Thompson

And another very nice but young 8 just went by. This one did what he was supposed to and offered a great 20 yrd shot...with the camera

Everything in here is too perfect, big un has to come by!


----------



## Jim Thompson

More does n another lil buck under me. 

Sun is gone. Only few mins left. Primetime...


Will chk back in if something chngs


----------



## shakey gizzard




----------



## shakey gizzard

Must be thawin out their feet!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Had a bunch of deer come thru @ dead dark, but nothing to shoot or that I could shoot because of light. 

See yall again in the am


----------



## shakey gizzard

Jim Thompson said:


> Had a bunch of deer come thru @ dead dark, but nothing to shoot or that I could shoot because of light.
> 
> See yall again in the am



Tomorrows the day!Good luck!


----------



## ABBYS DAD

How does the bag limit work up there? Are tags sold to the individual or do you have to go with a guide service if you're an out of state hunter? Reading this thread makes me want head out that way one day. Great thread!


----------



## Greene728

ABBYS DAD said:


> How does the bag limit work up there? Are tags sold to the individual or do you have to go with a guide service if you're an out of state hunter? Reading this thread makes me want head out that way one day. Great thread!



Tags are sold to individuals but going with an outfitter does help ensure a tag in the more popular counties like Pike, Adams, Brown etc. altough nothing is guaranteed. We have never had any problems though long as you dont wait until the last minute to apply. Limits are 1 gun buck and you can by anterless tags over the counter so long as the county hasnt sold out. Same thing with archery. So in essence you can kill a buck with a gun and one with a bow and as many does as you wish to buy tags for as I dont believe there are limits on does you can kill as long as you have a tag for em. Someone will correct me on that if im wrong. Heres the hard part though. 
Buck tag for gun for non resident is $300 and with bow its another $400. So it would be $700 if you wanted 2 buck tags. Anterless tags are $25 or $30 apiece but dont exactly remember. Its worth it though to experience Illinois 1 time if you never have and have a good place to hunt!


----------



## Greene728

Oh yea, you apply in the summer months. Supposed to be by the end of July or August. You apply for the County you plan to hunt. And if the county doesnt sell out they will have daily lotteries on the remainder of the tags until they sell out for that perticular county. I waited one year till the last minute and fortunately the county had like 30 left and I got one. But I hardly recommend doing this cause I got really lucky. Your good counties use to sell out pretty quick but with the economy the way its been they usually have a few left. Hope this helps out!


----------



## wmahunter

Archery tags don't list a county and are good statewide with a few possible exceptions I believe.  Shotgun/ML tags are by county and in some cases the counties are split with tags only good for a half county.


----------



## fellybbob

well JT good luck this morn and Merry Christmas to your group and to every menber of Gon that has view this great thread

Felly


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok ive finally found a signal  could be bad for updates, we will see. have been on stand for about 45 minutes already. wanted to get in real early to let things settle.  

i did something different this morning and am in a stand ive never hunted (walked up on it in dark once while looking for another...cussed a bit and moved on lol) and it has prolly not been hunted this year . im in a lockon at the top of a lil rise in a thin stretch of hardwoods just outside of town.  i have an alfalfa field 60 yards in front and to my left and pasture and then town 100 yards over my right shoulder.

deer have been known to pile up in these woods late in the season...and im in here waiting!

was 24 when i parked and the wind is from the north...bout 30 mins till shooting light.  

come on pig!


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx felly! looks like i will have a white christmas too hunt in too! everything is gone from last weeks snow, but they are calling for it again on the 24th.

also for those asking about tags...if for some reason you miss the deadline for the draw, they normally dont sellout so you can probably still get them over counter


----------



## Jim Thompson

no deer so far.  sure hope i didnt waste a morning on a hunch. especially since ive been seeing so many deer nearly everywhere else i have hunted.

also if one of yall could fedex me a granola bar id appreciate it i left my breakfast @ the house!

oh well @ least the sun is cool to look @ lol


----------



## JasonB

Hey Jim it is going to be tough keeping up with the thread over Christmas so if you would go ahead and get about a 180 this morning please!


----------



## Jim Thompson

i would be good with that jason! although im really saving my buck tag until bubba n brady get back up here so we can have one last hootnanny!

so if a 180 slips in he gets a free pass...


----------



## JasonB

Oh yeah I dont blame you I would let a 180 walk too! Seriously I probably would due to shaking so bad that the arrow would fall to the ground  GOOD LUCK & MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## ultramag

Good Luck JT and Merry Christmas !!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

always funny how they show up in herds.

9 does n babies crossed the field over my right shoulder and into my woods.  they are now bedded about 75 yrds dead behind me


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> i would be good with that jason! although im really saving my buck tag until bubba n brady get back up here so we can have one last hootnanny!
> 
> so if a 180 slips in he gets a free pass...







Just remember where you have him tied up brother .....Only one week from tuesday and Ill be looking to introduce him to Mr. Maxxis !!


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Merry Christmas and good luck JT and Bubba!


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx for the well wishes folks.

bubba ive got several tied out for you...just in case you miss course if you bring brady then we know he is gonna miss some


----------



## _BuckMaster_

Been Reading All Your Post Jim, Havent Written Anything...Just A Quick Good Luck Man You Have Hunted Hard Bag Another Monster...Good Luck
Craig


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx craig! 

no more deer cept the 9 still bedded behind me.

sure would be sweet if the stud of the woods would make an appearance. hope i get one more chance to draw the bow this season.

another hour or so n then i gotta get to work


----------



## Jim Thompson

called it quits for the morning.  didnt see another deer.

here are a few pics from yesterday and this morning...


----------



## Toxic

Awesome pic's


----------



## HawgWild23

those are some good looking woods.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great photos & mighty fine views.  Good job trying new places & seeing more than most hunters in Georgia.  Sorry to hear work is back in the way for evening hunts.  What an outstanding experience to have a white Christmas & get to hunt on that day & eve, too.  Hope it turns out well for you.  Can't wait 'til your next hunt & report, but glad you're not slowing down in your hunger for it & make sure you take the time for rest, recovery, & relaxation you need to keep chasing midwest whitetails.  Thx, again.  You're a blessing to us forum folks, as usual.


----------



## savannahsdad

great pics JT.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Illinoisbound

Jim Thompson said:


> i would be good with that jason! although im really saving my buck tag until bubba n brady get back up here so we can have one last hootnanny!
> 
> so if a 180 slips in he gets a free pass...



Put Brady on a bigum JT.  It has been a rough year for him.  It would be good if he killed one.


----------



## Jim Thompson

its christmas eve and teah im in a tree and ready to end the madness...ok so not ready for it to end, but a 190 would be a nice present though

im back in the lockon that i killed from a month ago. the trails below me are just too good to ignore and the wind from the ene feels about perfect for it. altho this is the first time that ive been anywhere near it that i didnt jump deer. maybe thats a good sign...but prolly not.  all the trails seem to leave a cut cornfield about 300 yards behind me and conme right under me.

its 31 and very cloudy with snow in the future. wind is light so far.

merry christmas to all and to all a sweet sweet massive beast! come on pawpaw show yourself this morn!


----------



## TC7mm08

Jim,  I have followed this thread since its' inception. Man I find myself pulling for you each and every day.  Us poor souls stuck in little deer SC having to work for a living each day are sure jealous.  Get you a big one man and Merry Christmas my friend.


----------



## one_shot

dont need that 7 hour drive any longer
Have you moved to Illinois?


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx tc7! we usually run a few of these threads every year and while they are all fun, this one has been something special for sure.

it started with a handful of good friends rolling into town for a 9 day bow/smoker adventure and moved to my solitary quest with a bow and in a few days will roll back into a couple more friends coming into town wanting to sling an arrow or 3.

the highs and lows are always something to deal with, especially when live.  when red tail lost his buck with a bow and qturn lost his beast with a smoker we ALL knew exactly how they felt and were all pulling for redemption.

then on that sweet foggy morning that none of us could see past 30 yards a huge ghost appeared right in front of me...and yeah i missed him with my bow!

roll forward a couple of days and its time to break out the big guns...only to find out that somehow in my move up here i had left my muzzle loader barrell in ga! so here i am on a 3 day gun hunt with no gun.  

so i sit in stand with ol may hoping to get him on film killing a beast.  i grunted up a fine crab claw stud that may decided to pass on...

fast forward to that eve and red tail kills that very same buck several hundred yards away which ends up being his best to date!

during that day a friend drove an hour each way to get me a gun...which allowed me to get in a tree on the second day .

the second day of gun season was nasty foggy again but that didnt stop bubba from going booooooommmmm and busting an old warrior with mass as big as your forearm.

and then all of a sudden the fog lifts and here i amn staring at the same buck that i missed a couple days before and almost in same footprints! who could forget my coffee cup falling to the ground and almost causing me to not kill that beast???

fast forward to jeff phillips destroying the lungs on a sweet sweet beast that was the smaller of the bucks that he saw that day!  jeff was covered up with bucks the whole time he was here and finally narrowed it down to shooting range.

then i went solo for a monthg...drawing on a huge 12 pt only to be busted bvy a doe. or maybe the morning i fell thru the ice into the creek with my left boot filling with water...that was a cold 4 hours  or maybe seeing hundreds of deer in the last month! or how bout letting the hoyt chew on thgat nasty yote a few days ago? 

man yeah what a ride that still has a couple weeks left!!!!

only thing that would have made it better is if we could have found arties and seans bucks and if we could have gotten may on what might have been his last beast.


oh yeah...did i mention that its a perfect day but i havent seen a deer?


----------



## Jim Thompson

scratch that last sentence. 3 does are now bedded about 50 yrds behind me.

 yeah one_shot, i moved up here back in sept. bubba bought a house to use as a lodge and i am renting it from him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great, heart pounding summary.  How can that ever be for you not seeing deer yet on a hunt (which obviously rarely happens up there)?  Appears we're expecting late morning whitetail activity & expecting a shooter beast to come in range for your Christmas buck.  C'mon deer, git to moving will ya.  Just peaked at doppler radar & you look covered in snow fall in blue coming in big time in a huge block from the west & pink precip mixture of sleet & freezing rain to your east.  Hang in there JT, we're keeping 'em crossed for you.  C'mon mawmaw & stroll by bringing in pawpaw, the patriarch wallhanger of a lifetime.  Merry Christmas Eve!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

3 does still bedded behind me. with so little movement this morn, you gotta figure the next coupla hours will be something serious. maybe the front coming and the super sized moon will have them moving midday.

i still have a few hours before i have to go move a blind so that bubba n brady will have something to huddle in outa the wind


----------



## Jim Thompson

snowing...yep itll be a white christmas


----------



## QTurn

Good luck and Merry Christmas JT!!  Looking forward to y'all cranking it back up with a full camp...

Hoping Santa will leave me a new smokepole under the tree in the morning........


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx artie, hope you n kim have a great one as well.

heavy snow now. very little visibility!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.  Chance of snow continues to be for you 70% today, 80% tonight, & 50% tomorrow.  Congrats on a White Christmas.  You may get your chance to torch a snow covered, bone head covered beast & track it in the snow which should be easy to follow unless the blood gets covered with more snow.  

Happy Bloodtrails!


----------



## shdw633

Jim Thompson said:


> heavy snow now. very little visibility!



Something is drawing me 15 hour southeast...........it's called WARMTH!!!! 

Merry Christmas JT!!!


----------



## savannahsdad

this thread is a Christmas gift to all of us who would love to be there.  Hang on JT and ride the snow out. Old sad-daddy could be right over the next ridge coming your way.  God bless and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok im calling it a day. the does just moved on and the snow is hammering now.

see yall tomorrow...although i may sleep in and get a lil eggnog


----------



## bubbabuck

Dude....I know its a stupid question.....but do I have any handwarmers left ????


----------



## hoosierdaddy79

JT, the snowstorms always get the big freak-nasties around here moving, hopefully you get covered up in them.  Merry Christmas to you and everyone else reading the post.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...it hasnt been cold enough for me to use any handwarmers....grown man here


----------



## GA DAWG




----------



## whithunter

Merry Christmas JT.  Enjoying the thread.  Your persistance will pay off.


----------



## Jim Thompson

maybe just a lil christmas morning hunt...maybe

actually its not a maybe, im settled in already. wanted to get in real early since im on the edge of a field and want things to settle down.

im in a ladder sitting over a ditch where the ditch, field and a woodlot all come together. yesterday when i left my stand and got close to this field edge i walked up on a bunch of deer bedded right on the edge just inside the woods...including a massive stud. i was looking @ him thru snowy binocs, but believe he was a huge 8. hopefully he is using this ditch to move back and forth and will do just that in an hour or so.

its 29 and wind is from the north @ about 10. looks like i got about 8" of snow yesterday so yeah a pic after daylight is in order! about an hour before daybreak...

happy christmas people! yall be careful on roads or in woods.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

G/L Jim..

hope ya get that Christmas Buck


----------



## shakey gizzard

Merry christmas JT and good luck with ol Big Boy!


----------



## _BuckMaster_

Merry Christmas To All You "HARDCORE FREEZING WEATHER KILLERS"  Jim I Hope Santa Brings You That Monster You Sure Deserve Him  Again Good Luck And Merry Christmas....


----------



## T.P.

Don't shoot the one with the red nose....


Good luck.


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx folks!

its good lighgt now and several deer are still in coirnfield to left.  looks likje 2 sweet bucks too! now they gotta deciuder which way to leave field...


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere````````````````````````````````>*

You See any Rabbits ?

Have a Big Cool Christmas.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`Dixie Land`~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mickeyd318

maybe it will happen this christmas morning goodluck jt isnt it crazy i get up christmas morning to skip family christmas to go on gon and find out how jt is doing..lol now thats a supporter anyways family is getting mad wanting to open presents now so ill check back later there all like what are you doing im like checkin my emails its for business ill be there in a minute.lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

wind is pounding and snow is coming down hard again! cant look into wind because of snow n sleet slamming into face.

first doe up close n personal just crossed ditch into my woods. tryn to post couple of pics


----------



## Laneybird

Good morning  JT, and Merry Christmas!   Man, it looks cold up there. You've got your nector, right?
Buddy, you are hardcore. Hope you bust a big one this morning. Lord knows you deserve it!

Lane


----------



## Jim Thompson

ohhhhh laney you say the sweetest things! i just finished a sweet cup of thge nectar of the godz! if i had a lil bailys lifer would be real good right now


----------



## DeweyDuck

Atta Boy Jim, you are hardcore!!! Really enjoy huntin' with ya!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

have seen a few more deer come through on same trail as doe, but no bucks 

makes you crazy trying to narrow down exactly where they are!!!!!!

gonna give it another hour and then head to the house.  if all goes well cotton candy will have a prime rib on the table for me and then I will get in an afternoon hunt.

will check in asap if things change.  couple more pics for ya...


----------



## hoosierdaddy79

Looks like it may be time to break out the snow camo JT.  Merry Christmas and all that...lol


----------



## deerbandit

JT good luck you could be huntin in the snow in Paulding County right now.


----------



## Jim Thompson

deerbandit said:


> JT good luck you could be huntin in the snow in Paulding County right now.



yeah i just heard that yall are getting it, but i think ill pass 

although if i was there you gotta know thats where id be!


----------



## XJfire75

Good luck bro and Merry Christmas!

I'd love to be on the stand with snow. Just missed it down here this mornin.


----------



## deerbandit

Jim Thompson said:


> yeah i just heard that yall are getting it, but i think ill pass
> 
> although if i was there you gotta know thats where id be!



I would pass it also to get the chance to Hunt The Land Of The Giants up there.


----------



## Jim Thompson

maybe land of giants, but theyre hiding this morning

calling it a morning folks. gotta go dig the driveway out and see if i can get the car n explorer up it. couldnt get in the drive last night!

see yall this eve i hope


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

I shoulda known ole faithful would be back after winter wonderland whitetails this morning instead of taking a well deserved break.  Happy White Christmas, JT!  Your photos are just way too cool & rocking, tough to beat live pics of deer moving in the deep snow & thick white stuff on the tree branches any day of the year.  Sounds like a Christmas shooter is in order for you & your hardcore hunting habits.  Appreciate you blessing us again this morning.  We're wishing you the good Lord's best in your hunting efforts.


----------



## GA DAWG

Looks like I'll be experiencing a little midwest weather hunting this evening!!! Prolly want see nothing but I will be hunting in a snow storm


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> maybe land of giants, but theyre hiding this morning
> 
> calling it a morning folks. gotta go dig the driveway out and see if i can get the car n explorer up it. couldnt get in the drive last night!
> 
> see yall this eve i hope






Tell me again why a dude that hunts this much would not own a 4 wheel drive !!!!!


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> bubba...it hasnt been cold enough for me to use any handwarmers....grown man here






OOOOOOKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!.....Thats why you were begging me for them in a very Manly voice when it was 35 way back in a balmy November !!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

good luck gadawg!

bubba, it was 12 degrees and thats my story plus i dont need a 4wheel drive when i have an atv and a hitch haul...oh wait, u sold my atv! lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

back on stand...

when i came down this morn i had to do some walking and slipped across the rd to a ladder inside a field edge that i hunted a few days ago and was seriously impressed by the trails that have been made since yesterdays fresh snow. i put a pic in of the trails along the field edge.  the trails around the ladder im in are as good or better!

its 31 and still snowing. the wind is from the nw @ about 12.

i dug the driveway out and had prime rib, mashed taters, green been caserole, fried eggplant and front porch conversation rolls (bubba gets this) for lunch...folks its christmas day and im trying like hades to slap red all over an arrow! 

yall hang on and lets hope santa lays an egg in here for me


----------



## GA DAWG

Ive seen 3. This white stuff makes em stick out like a sore thumb. They seem hungry. I hope the biggun gets hungry enough to come out!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, another White Christmas treat with a hunt before it's dark.  Whoa, nothing like fresh deer sign & trails & sightings in the white stuff from above.  Bet bubba is longing to be up there chasing whitetail beasts in the Midwest snow.  Thx for another great scenic frosty photo, JT.  Wouldn't that be an awesome story to be able to tell later if ya'll thwacked & whacked & stacked & cracked, and ragged & wagged & snagged & gagged & bagged & tagged a whitetail (oops sorry I got a bit carried away) on a snow covered Christmas.  Ya'll paint something crimson for us forum folks pulling for you & good deer activity while I drink some good ole godly nectar coffee from above while watching the snowfall thru the window in 70 degree warmth as it pounds Georgia.  Good luck jt & ga dawg.


----------



## Jim Thompson

what are the chances of a goose egg? so far thats whats happenin! half hour or so left...come on deer its primetime...


----------



## Jim Thompson

HUGE buck @ 60 yrds! been there couple mins n wonlt budge! hang on


----------



## GA DAWG

Im done.. Saw 8. 2 could have been the same. Aint sure. I will be back after them tomorrow eve. Have to work in the morning. Maybe JT can bust a big one!


----------



## Jim Thompson

gettin dark fast n he woint move! come on baby....


----------



## ultramag

I hope he came in for you JT....Man you have been hunting your butt off this season...I mean Hardcore..like someone else said..You deserve one of those sweet beastsYou are the man!!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile

Did he come any closer?


----------



## Jim Thompson

past shootin light n i can still make him out with binocs. hasnt moved an inch from whn i first saw him. maybe stuck on doe that i cant see? im gonna stay here a whilke hopin he moves on. cant bust him.


----------



## Laneybird

How huge? Give us an estimated #.......


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok im back @ truck now. left bow, bag n everything in tree. got out as quick n quiet as i could.

he is a massive non typical with junk going every direction! be back in same stand in am...hope he is with a doe and will stay in area. man what a deer!


----------



## Laneybird

Good deal JT.   We'll be looking forward to it!   See ya in the am.


----------



## reezenshooter

The suspense is killin me....good luck and hope u paint an arrow red in the mornin


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats on finding a great spot for the next hunt.  Yep, that's what Illinois has made a name for itself to be the #1 state for Non-Typical B&C and P&Y record book whitetails.  Glad there was no goose egg for either of your hunts today, but sorry it did not work out for you yet, and there's always tomorrow so hope you get your chances with some up close & personal encounters with that massive headed junk going everywhere beast of a lifetime.


----------



## ultramag

Stay on him JT...I know you will...sounds like a Giant for sure...now that will fire you up right thereWhat kind of food source is right around where you saw him tonight?..This time of year you have a good crack at him if you know where he is filling his belly !!!...As hard as you have been hunting in brutal conditions..I hope that you kill an absolute Monster !!!!....One more thing..Are you running any trail cameras?


----------



## Jim Thompson

no cameras this year jerry.  my last cudde gave up the ghost they are still 
hammering acorns although i have 2 cut corn fields a few hundred yards away from where i was this eve.

ok gotta lil football n a lil whiskey n a lil pie nite folks, see yall bright n early...course since my bow is still hanging in the tree i have no choice but to get up n get back n the tree!


----------



## Katera73

Jim you had better pull your bow back a few times in the am it maybe froze up good luck!!


----------



## Hunter Haven

Good Luck brother.... 
Merry Christmas Jim.....
Hope you get to "open up" your non typical present in the morning dude!!!!


----------



## Illinoisbound

Good luck JT!  As hard as you have hunted this year, you deserve to kill a giant.  Keep at it.


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> no cameras this year jerry.  my last cudde gave up the ghost they are still
> hammering acorns although i have 2 cut corn fields a few hundred yards away from where i was this eve.
> 
> ok gotta lil football n a lil whiskey n a lil pie nite folks, see yall bright n early...course since my bow is still hanging in the tree i have no choice but to get up n get back n the tree!





FREAKING killing me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

60 yds out?....was he where climber was or where loc-on is ??....Im guessing he wasnt behind you?

Sounds like one we havnt seen yet???


----------



## Jim Thompson

back @ it!

im back in the ladder and ready to burn an arrow thru that monster from yest eve! tgis ladder sits just inside the bend of a field. i have a thick slough to my left. all of the trails run parralel with the slough and field.

its not that cold @ 26 but the wind is in the teens already so it feels cold. for the second time this season ive broken out the top layer of expedition fleece. the only other day it was -2 if that give you an idea how blustery it feels right now 

about an hour before shooting light...come on big un come on!


----------



## Jim Thompson

sorry i missed the question bubba...

he was between the climber and lockon...came from straight ahead of me. donty think i coulda shot him from climber spot.

i walked this yesterday @ lunch and the lockon dont help any of the deer traffic like i thought it might. zero trails under or around it that you couldnt shoot from the ladder. im telling you that everything on field side of slough runs past this ladder


----------



## southGAlefty

Get him JT!


----------



## fellybbob

have a felling about this morn. you got in earlier than you usualy do. i bet that bow is cold make sure is working properly. your hours in will pay off before seasons end.
good luck HCJ


----------



## Jim Thompson

finally breaking good light and i can see my feather. the wind is swirling so bad that ill be lucky to even see a deer! so far its blown steady in nearly every direction gotta love that! maybe the deer will like the way i smell today  i did add a couple of trails end 307 scent wafers that i found in bottom of my pack. they are a year or so old but still potent. i hung one on my ez hanger and pitched the others out. have had many a doe over the years put their noses to them. we will see.

bow is fine and draws smooth. just had to brush a lil snow off. yall cross something for me!


----------



## Jim Thompson

first deer...couple of bananaheads came from field past me @ 30 yrds and then while i was typing this 3 bucks with one pitential shooter crossed the field and went into woods hard to my right. all three nice and big bodies, but only one a maybe.

could get good in here!


----------



## Jim Thompson

now have 3 does bedded @ 40 ytrds dead in front of me. always kinda nerve wracking when tgheyt do it although you can get away with more movement and noise on bedded deer than standing deer. thats good cause i gotta write my name in the snow here real soon lol


----------



## fellybbob

last name too? lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

sorry fellybob, my writing skills from 20ft up are not that good


3 does still withg me. withg the wind swirling as bad as it is, i cant believe they are sticking around. no more deer seen since they showed up


----------



## Jim Thompson

horrible couple of mornings for live thread. dont know if its the moon or what, but the morning movement has been very early then nothing. seems like all movement ceases around 730.

oh well, ill stick it out tho


----------



## DaddyPaul

Do work JT!


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok im on thge ground. if the video comes out, yall will enjoy how close i jhust got on those bedded does  check in soon...

daddypoaul....huh?


----------



## DaddyPaul

Ummm, redneck terms...Git er done.  That better?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch, sounds like another brutal windy cold hunt with your early start & still finding a signal to talk to us forum folks, but somehow you managed to stick it out & still see deer.  Sorry it did not work out like you wanted, but hope you get to have an afternoon or evening hunt if work doesn't get in the way.  Good luck getting back on that giant freak nasty whitetail.


----------



## Jim Thompson

yeah dp that makes more sense lol.

thanks borntohunt...it was nasty windy this morning but not too bad to deal with.

when I was ready to get down, the does were still bedded.  I ranged them at just under 40 yards and figured that if I could get to the ground without them noticing then I would do a sneak on them to see how close I could get.  I got to within 15 yards before one noticed funny thing is that I am horrible when trying to still hunt...just dont have the patience for it.  

its just easy to mess with bedded deer cause for some reason they dont pay as much attention as you would think when they are laying down.

you cant see much in this video, but you can get the idea I guess.  I finally whistled to get them to stand up lol  they look further in the video than they were, but the horrible video cam on the blackberry screws that up

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rGAsET3tl7Q?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rGAsET3tl7Q?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Another Good Job!!!*

Wow, that vid is way too cool again. That deer acted very funny & playful & it was a hoot watching.  Good job putting the JT sneak on 'em without busting 'em climbing down from your stand.  Really gives us a feel what it's like for you out there in your winter whitetail wonderland, & the sound from your microphone worked amazing well, too.  


Things really look different from your video 3 weeks ago which gives a great view of what you were watching:  

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6LdvgqdStWU?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6LdvgqdStWU?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>  


Time for you to go warm back up maybe with some nectar from the gods like I've been drinking this morning following your snow covered adventure below, & cheers 

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SKllcJR60ZQ?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SKllcJR60ZQ?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object> 



Below is some buck movement in the snow for some inspiration of what it may be like up there:  

''SNOW&DEER-BLOG'' (3)

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/npwSJtTO6Fg?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/npwSJtTO6Fg?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim Thompson

got in late last night and errands to run this morn (not more important than deer hunting but still had to be done!) so i took the day off. have some scouting to do since i still have good snow. will check in if anything good happens.

maybe yall can get some work done today lol...later people


----------



## Jim Thompson

whats the best way to say this....

im finally back on stand! yeah i know it was only one day off, but for some reason it seemed like a month.

im back in the trashpile climber, which is @ the base of a ridge with a huge hardwood flat behind me. every hunt ive had here ive been covered up in 15+ deer and was able to get drawn back on a sweet sexy 12 pt but couldnt shoot. its been more than a week since ive been in here and the trails in the snow are just as impressive as last week.

i have been covered up already this morning...am looking @ my 7th doe right now! 

truck showed 14 and the wind is 5 or so from sw. the moon is only half now so maybe the morning movement will keep strong.

oh man im ready for that 12 to make a booboo!!! just hope i can shoot straight with only 2 hours sleep


----------



## Jim Thompson

dear lord! i hope this kinda movement stays strong all morn or @ least brings a buck by me.

im up to 29 antlerless deer at best count.  have an even dozen under or around me now. ol bubba dont seem to believe me, but they are still hammering acorns! funny watchin them dig a hole in the snow n crunch one down 

this is only pics i can get so far. too many eyes!


----------



## ultramag

Today is the day !!!....Stab a Giant JT


----------



## QTurn

Get after them JT!!

Santa brought be a new T/C Triumph......I'm gettin' ready for next season!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx qt and ultra. up to 32 now! they just keep coming!!!! gonna need some antler tho....i hear bit eats better than tag sammage

will have to try again later on pics, they wont load


----------



## Illinoisbound

Good luck JT, I wish I up there with ya.  With the Holidays I haven't been able to hunt in 2 weeks.  With one buck tag left here in Ga, I am getting anxious as the season is winding down.  There is no way my wife would go for letting me hunt as much as you do but I did get in quite a bit of hunting this year.  I am going to try to get out tomorrow afternoon because it is supposed to be raining here on Saturday.  I haven't seen a deer since I killed a big doe back on Dec 5th with the Alpine bow.  Maybe today will be the day for you and the Hoyt to bring the pain.


----------



## savannahsdad

Thnx. for "the day off" JT.  I needed to get some work done. I'm glad you're back in the saddle though! sounds like today may be "the day"...... come on 12 pt.  Make old JT's heart thump!


----------



## Jim Thompson

good luck illinois! hope u fill that tag brother.

im over 50 deer now including the first few bucks...and @ least 3 of them has already dropped bone, either one or both sides.

have a handful laid down in the flat behind me.

man my lil sausage fingers are cold w/o gloves so i can type!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Get em JT!

I shot a doe in the snow yesterday evening in Cherokee County. Saw the 1st deer since I got back to Georgia, 3 does and a nice young 6. The doe is getting cube and grind treatment

Tater Tot and I will be heading to Taliaferro this afternoon. Got to get him a deer before the season is gone.


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> good luck illinois! hope u fill that tag brother.
> 
> im over 50 deer now including the first few bucks...and @ least 3 of them has already dropped bone, either one or both sides.
> 
> have a handful laid down in the flat behind me.
> 
> man my lil sausage fingers are cold w/o gloves so i can type!





Whew....Glad to hear their already dropping........since I still gots a week before I get back up there !!!!!


Dude....you have hunted everyday since Oct on some of the finest Whitetail land in the country......would you go ahead and shoot something ......so you can film me next week !!!!!


----------



## bubbabuck

Jeff Phillips said:


> Get em JT!
> 
> I shot a doe in the snow yesterday evening in Cherokee County. Saw the 1st deer since I got back to Georgia, 3 does and a nice young 6. The doe is getting cube and grind treatment
> 
> Tater Tot and I will be heading to Taliaferro this afternoon. Got to get him a deer before the season is gone.





Good luck Jeff and Tater !!..


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok thge man just made a showing! huge 10 with some trash. him and a lil buck popped into hardwoods at top of ridge to right. stayed 100 out and crossed down otherside of trashpile. looked like 12" 2s n 3s!

i grunted n bleated @ him but he never even looked. couldnt hit him hard cause im still covered up!

maybe he will do like allk these others n swing by here for a nibble


----------



## shakey gizzard

Jim Thompson said:


> ok thge man just made a showing! huge 10 with some trash. him and a lil buck popped into hardwoods at top of ridge to right. stayed 100 out and crossed down otherside of trashpile. looked like 12" 2s n 3s!
> 
> i grunted n bleated @ him but he never even looked. couldnt hit him hard cause im still covered up!
> 
> maybe he will do like allk these others n swing by here for a nibble


At least you know he's there!


----------



## Jim Thompson

jeff get tater on one!

bubba im just stretching out the suspence. 

funny how easy it is to kill a midwest monster. folks valkways say u can put a dummy up here and he can kill one...wellk im ya dummy and it aint easy


----------



## Jim Thompson

btw bubba i spelled suspense wrong

strange to hear yotes this late in morn, but they are wearin it out


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> jeff get tater on one!
> 
> bubba im just stretching out the suspence.
> 
> funny how easy it is to kill a midwest monster. folks valkways say u can put a dummy up here and he can kill one...wellk im ya dummy and it aint easy




YEP....Its been said anyone can go to the mid-west......anyone can go with an Outfitter and kill a big deer......I'm thinking they havnt read this 1300 post(and counting) thread.....they didnt read the from the tree last Jan -3 hunt that ended with tag soup !!
I'm thinking I have brought home Illinois Archery Tag soup the past 4 years.......because its so easy !!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

we re a buncha rookies! lol

well like its been every morn for a while, the head deer dude flipped the switch that ends all movement altho it happened about an hour later today.

still have a crowd bedded vbehind me and can only hope that the 10 (or his bro in law) wants to sdwing thru for some acorn muffins


----------



## savannahsdad

bubbabuck said:


> YEP....Its been said anyone can go to the mid-west......anyone can go with an Outfitter and kill a big deer......I'm thinking they havnt read this 1300 post(and counting) thread.....they didnt read the from the tree last Jan -3 hunt that ended with tag soup !!
> I'm thinking I have brought home Illinois Archery Tag soup the past 4 years.......because its so easy !!!!



I hear ya.  I came home with tag soup 2 years before hitting pay dirt.  Even though the 2nd year was one for the books with the encounters I had. I missed a 150-160..
and was busted by an even bigger pig 3 days later. I may have come home with tag soup, but oh the memories..... we DIY on a small farm in Greene county. I've not been able to go the last two years so these "live from the tree" threads are priceless! I can't wait till next year and the possibility of being back in the Mid-west.  IN the meantime I'll keep following ya'll.


----------



## Jim Thompson

he flipped the switch back on!a 20" wide tall white racked 9pt just broke up the doe party behind me! he walked right thru the middle of them and they busted off towards the slough back there. he kept on walking and wouldnt pay any attention to my grunts, wheeze or bleats!i got a pic or 2 but not sure of quality causde he was 75 out


----------



## Illinoisbound

It is funny how the people that have never hunted there think it is so easy.  It is definately easier to see big bucks because there are more of them but I have hunted up there for the last 3 yrs with only 1 130" 10pt to show for it.  Bowhunting is bowhunting.  It is just as hard to bow hunt there as any where else.  I saw 7 of what I consider shooters this year and of course the smallest was the one I got a clear shot at.  All I can say is I was tired of eating those $400 tags so I had to let the Slick Trick eat.  Midwest hunting sure ruins my excitement for hunting in GA though.  I never thought that I would kill a bigger one 2 weeks after I got back home to Ga but I did.  A pleasant suprise for sure.  I am counting down the days til I get back up there.


----------



## Jim Thompson

oh dear lord! no, not another buck, but its finally slow enough for me to get a cup of coffee!

wind has picked up big time...would be ok if that would stop


----------



## Jim Thompson

gonna lose the battery pretty soon.  will stay till at least noon.

if something good happens ill log back in.


----------



## bubbabuck

Man...your killing me !!...I gotta retire early !.....Of course then niether one of us could hunt !!


----------



## barry green

i reckon the bruiser never showed up for the acorn party?


----------



## Illinoisbound

bubbabuck said:


> Man...your killing me !!...I gotta retire early !.....Of course then niether one of us could hunt !!



He is killing me too!  Bubba you need to adopt me so I hunt up there with ya'll!  It won't be long now and you and Brady will be up there right!  Make sure Brady wears his safety harness if he gets in tree just in case he passes out again.  Hopefully his Doc has that taken care of now.  Good luck to ya'll too!  Keep us posted!


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 lil fellas just showed up for brunch.  came from the flats behind me. fed under acorn tree n have left headed up rdg to right. maybe good sign, seems like latest morning movement ive seen in a while.

barry, he hasnt showed up yet...but he might or i should prolly say he will, but i might not be here when he does


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad you got yourself a break, JT.  Try not to worry about pacing yourself when you need to.  They say too much of a good thing can make us sick of it (temporarily), so hope you don't reach that point & it definitely does NOT sound like it.  Outstanding you're covered up in herds today.  Hang in there & bring the hurt on a big bad boy while we find something to keep crossed for you.  Look forward to the next report.


----------



## bubbabuck

Illinoisbound said:


> He is killing me too!  Bubba you need to adopt me so I hunt up there with ya'll!  It won't be long now and you and Brady will be up there right!  Make sure Brady wears his safety harness if he gets in tree just in case he passes out again.  Hopefully his Doc has that taken care of now.  Good luck to ya'll too!  Keep us posted!



Whew.....Two dependents is about all I can stand !!...I just bought a new ground blind .....makes three blinds he can climb in if hes feeling a little dizzy or just needs a warm spot to suckle his tele-tubby !


----------



## shdw633

bubbabuck said:


> Whew.....Two dependents is about all I can stand !!...I just bought a new ground blind .....makes three he can climb in if hes feeling a little dizzy or just needs a warm spot to suckle his tele-tubby !



  Now that's funny right there!!!


----------



## Illinoisbound

bubbabuck said:


> Whew.....Two dependents is about all I can stand !!...I just bought a new ground blind .....makes three blinds he can climb in if hes feeling a little dizzy or just needs a warm spot to suckle his tele-tubby !



I already got enough stands.  I just need to be hunting up there with you (DAD). LOL!
I will even help drag your deer too!


----------



## bubbabuck

Illinoisbound said:


> I already got enough stands.  I just need to be hunting up there with you (DAD). LOL!
> I will even help drag your deer too!





Noooo...you can never have to many stands !!....I appreciate the respect however....its far more than I get from my other to boys !!


They do make good deer drags though !!

As long as its after lunch, cause you know Blu likes to sleep late on them coldddd mornings......ok,on most mornings !!


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba i aint dragging a deer for you or even for me

ok im back at the house now.  saw 1 more doe and snuck out when she finally left.  bubba, had 2 does and what looked like a buck thats dropped under ladder in wheat field when I came down.  they watched me walk all the way across the field and never left  Im sneaky lol!!!

I am checking my pics and videos and got some good stuff, but as expected a horrible pic of the huge 9. will post it even though you cant see anything about it


----------



## Jim Thompson

the first pic should be the only one I got of him everything else is just random pics from 2 days ago and this morning...including all the trails under my climber this morn


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> bubba i aint dragging a deer for you or even for me
> 
> ok im back at the house now.  saw 1 more doe and snuck out when she finally left.  bubba, had 2 does and what looked like a buck thats dropped under ladder in wheat field when I came down.  they watched me walk all the way across the field and never left  Im sneaky lol!!!
> 
> I am checking my pics and videos and got some good stuff, but as expected a horrible pic of the huge 9. will post it even though you cant see anything about it




Yeah....yeah.....My bow buck from last year has yo finger prints all over his antlers !!!


Oh drag boy !!


----------



## bubbabuck

Dude....get all climbers that are not covered in new trails(including Indianna).....we will attack that ridge from end to end in trees thats never been used.....if their still toting that head gear we will  fling a little carbon poisoning at them starting tuesday......Play time is almost over !!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Woo-hoo!!! That's some mighty good whitetail excitement & a ton of deer.  That's some great action & deer sign to help zero in on better stand sites.  Glad you got to zoom in on some of 'em, too.  Good job on the photos.  Can't wait 'til soon we'll probably have some fine pics of jt & bubba dragging out each other's big boned beasty bucks in the snow.


----------



## Jim Thompson

coupleof videos

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9eaH5NjDF2M?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9eaH5NjDF2M?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3oSXQrxetzM?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3oSXQrxetzM?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bubbabuck

Dont forget Intersection at propane tank.....if its tore up it may be the spot for that huge non-typ to take the dirt nap !!



Also hardwoods on Tex ridge.....3 and 4 and climber !


----------



## QTurn

Oh man.....

Y'all oughta have them surrounded next week!!


----------



## Illinoisbound

bubbabuck said:


> Noooo...you can never have to many stands !!....I appreciate the respect however....its far more than I get from my other to boys !!
> 
> 
> They do make good deer drags though !!
> 
> As long as its after lunch, cause you know Blu likes to sleep late on them coldddd mornings......ok,on most mornings !!



I bet Blu will be gung ho since he hasn't hunted much this year!  Well.....at least for the first couple of days!


----------



## bubbabuck

QTurn said:


> Oh man.....
> 
> Y'all oughta have them surrounded next week!!



Thats the plan Artie......course we will have to shoot em and run catch em before they fall so the antlers dont fall off on impact....if their not already gone !!


----------



## QTurn

Maybe you could glue 'em back on!


----------



## bubbabuck

QTurn said:


> Maybe you could glue 'em back on!



Screws....glue....nails....Ill get them babies back on......and 20 inches wide if hes an inch !!


----------



## kevincox

Jim Thompson said:


> funny how easy it is to kill a midwest monster. folks valkways say u can put a dummy up here and he can kill one...wellk im ya dummy and it aint easy



With a bow it isnt! But think about how many big ones you could have killed with a muzzleloader! If the gun season up there was as long as the 1 in Ga there wouldnt even be a decent buck up there to hunt in about 2 years. lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

kevincox said:


> With a bow it isnt! But think about how many big ones you could have killed with a muzzleloader! If the gun season up there was as long as the 1 in Ga there wouldnt even be a decent buck up there to hunt in about 2 years. lol



yep...heck i had someone last week tell me in a pm that guns aught not be legal up here..he was kidding of course, but yeah if the gun season was any longer than the 3 or 4 day hunts it wouldnt be difficult to kill a bruiser with any decent amount of time in a tree.

man i wish it was daylight already! im stoked to get in a tree!


----------



## T/C 300 MAG

Hey JT...ever heard of a Q-Beam...enjoy the Live From Tree series


----------



## Blu

bubba u just make sure ur ready to drag and gut there quick draw    6 more days


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Go get 'em, JT.  You sound fired up about today's hunt.  Can't wait 'til you see another 50+ deer today & take down the next beast.


----------



## Jim Thompson

load up boys...its time! wel actually ive been up for a couple hours and have been in the tree for a half hour or so...but yeah its still time

back in same tree as yesterday...like i told bubba, id be stupid not to come back in here. too many deer and a buncha shooters seen from same stand. sooner or later another will try n slip by my inside 30yrds.

we have hit a heatwave and its 31 with a wind from the se @ about 5.

i jumped a bunch coming in which could be bad, but i cant worry bout that now cause im strapped in and ready to slide an arrow between the ribs...

will check in after daybreak...come on sweet sweet midwest beast!


----------



## _BuckMaster_

Rooting For You Jimbo!


----------



## Core Lokt

Jim- it's time to hunt 9-2 and you will kill him!


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> load up boys...its time! wel actually ive been up for a couple hours and have been in the tree for a half hour or so...but yeah its still time
> 
> back in same tree as yesterday...like i told bubba, id be stupid not to come back in here. too many deer and a buncha shooters seen from same stand. sooner or later another will try n slip by my inside 30yrds.
> 
> we have hit a heatwave and its 31 with a wind from the se @ about 5.
> 
> i jumped a bunch coming in which could be bad, but i cant worry bout that now cause im strapped in and ready to slide an arrow between the ribs...
> 
> will check in after daybreak...come on sweet sweet midwest beast!




Dude....could you not wear my honey hole out before I get back ???....3500 acres.......pick another tree every now and then  !!!!....Show a little mercy to those of us that actually have to work !



Oh.....and shoot something already !!


----------



## savannahsdad

Good luck JT!  pulling for you man.


----------



## Jim Thompson

core, your prolly right and theres always the chance of me staying in today since im off, but man i have a bunch of places to scout with snow still on the ground.

oh and buba...@ this point you should prolly call this my honey hole

like clockwork, @ daylight 1 doe came thru and then 2 groups of 6 and 8 came by.  always funny how does can be so curios. my wind is shifting funny so i pitched out 2 trails end wafers and hung 2 up here with me. the one group that got downwind all pitched noses in air and turned straight to me. they spent the next 10 minutes circling me trying to figure it out. they finally walked off calmly.

gotta love it


----------



## Jim Thompson

3 does top of hill, an 8 and 2 forks below me. thats 21 so far.  seeing deer but it seems a lot more controlled than yesterday. really needin johnny to show up one one of these trails inside of 30!


----------



## Jim Thompson

massive n thick rainy foggy mess just rolled in here! gla5 i have my umbrella n rain gear...oh wait, i dont have either  nothin quite like being blinded by fog n a snow covered ground only to get rained on @ 35 degrees!

but my ziplocked blackberry is fine


----------



## bubbabuck

The ziplock leak ??

Updates....lets go !!!


----------



## QTurn

He is getting kinda slack ain't he???


----------



## Jim Thompson

rainin kinda hard here people! weather dummy says 30percent chance and he is off by 70 

Have seen 3 more does and 1 pretty nice 10 but not a shooter. 

Am absolutely soaked and a bit chilled lol will give this another hour MAYBE!

Check in soon


----------



## Illinoisbound

Jim Thompson said:


> rainin kinda hard here people! weather dummy says 30percent chance and he is off by 70
> 
> Have seen 3 more does and 1 pretty nice 10 but not a shooter.
> 
> Am absolutely soaked and a bit chilled lol will give this another hour MAYBE!
> 
> Check in soon



I have to say, you sure are dedicated.  I'll hunt when it's cold, windy, or hot, and even in light rain but I don't care to hunt when it is pouring down.  I sat through a tropical storm one time and it lasted a few hours.  I swore that was the last time too.  You sure deserve to kill a monster as persistant as you have been.  Good luck JT!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, deer coming by in groups & already over 20+ sightings despite the rain of 60% chance the rest of the day with an hourly peak at 1,2,3pm of 80,90,100% forecasted.  Way to hang tough, JT.  Good job somehow again finding a signal to talk to us today.  No telling what's gonna happen next, but we know you can take care of business when it shows & you've done all you can do, as we remember the well known saying that "success is where preparation meets opportunity".  Hope it happens for you today since you're off & may have a bit more time for hunting if the rain doesn't get to you too much.


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok so i only gave it another 20 minutes or so!  just got back to truck and am gonna run to house to start dryer then i have some scouting to do


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> ok so i only gave it another 20 minutes or so!  just got back to truck and am gonna run to house to start dryer then i have some scouting to do




Gotta find Bubba a new honey hole !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

back @ it for a rare evening hunt...and yeah its already gone downhill

decided on a ground blind located under an irrigation line in the middle of a wheat field  i moved it there a couple of days ago to try n catch up with a huge buck ive seen moving thru a couple of times.  the wind was perfect for it and if nothing else i would @ least see deer.

well theyve decided to drill a new oil well right in front of it and were there working on it in the rain!  that ended that.

course i have plenty of options but since i was expecting to be in a blind i have on a black shirt and no harness and dont have my umbrella and its getting too late to go to house to change n get harness so that leaves out most other stands.

so  now im in a blind in a lil island in the back corner of a field facing a deep hardwood draw. the roof of this thing has colapsed under the snow and although i popped it back out, it now has a steady drip right in my lap

plus bubba picked this spot so i dont have any confidence in ityeah i know, ill  prolly kill a beast....

its 36 and no wind to speak of...but a steady rain. yall hang in with me


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like rain up there is about over by 4:30 to 5pm according to dopplar radar & hourly & 15 min. forecast projections so the last 1 to 1.5 hour of daylight shooting time could be tore up with whitetail activity right after the rain comes to a close so whack a giant shooter for us JT so we can see more of your good entertainment.  We gots stuff crossed for you so show us & bubba how it's done.


----------



## Jim Thompson

i should have known i would already see deer! momma n youngin just strolled out of drain, across corner of field and into hardwoods to my back left.

did i mention that i havent killed a deer from a blind with a bow and how tempted i was to bust this doe? dont wanna mess with a doe tonight tho...have to wait on my teletubbie dragging twins to get back up here for that


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> back @ it for a rare evening hunt...and yeah its already gone downhill
> 
> decided on a ground blind located under an irrigation line in the middle of a wheat field  i moved it there a couple of days ago to try n catch up with a huge buck ive seen moving thru a couple of times.  the wind was perfect for it and if nothing else i would @ least see deer.
> 
> well theyve decided to drill a new oil well right in front of it and were there working on it in the rain!  that ended that.
> 
> course i have plenty of options but since i was expecting to be in a blind i have on a black shirt and no harness and dont have my umbrella and its getting too late to go to house to change n get harness so that leaves out most other stands.
> 
> so  now im in a blind in a lil island in the back corner of a field facing a deep hardwood draw. the roof of this thing has colapsed under the snow and although i popped it back out, it now has a steady drip right in my lap
> 
> plus bubba picked this spot so i dont have any confidence in ityeah i know, ill  prolly kill a beast....
> 
> its 36 and no wind to speak of...but a steady rain. yall hang in with me




Bubba is smart....Bubba is wise !!!....Oh yhee of little faith !




By the way...Bring blind out if you dont see anything !!


----------



## Jim Thompson

oops, that first pic is a trail (highway) that is under the stand i was in this morn. 

also, bornto...its dead dark @ 5:15 up here, so the rain will stop just in time for that lol


----------



## bubbabuck

Brother....is that trail coming out in front of that blind ???.....I am a Blind placing expert !!!!!!


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> oops, that first pic is a trail (highway) that is under the stand i was in this morn.
> 
> also, bornto...its dead dark @ 5:15 up here, so the rain will stop just in time for that lol





Just dont want to admit it ??


----------



## bubbabuck

Is that trail headed to the back loc-ons or to the slough ??


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba imon need you to start listening and paying attention when we are on the phone...i have good pertinent info about the deer movement!!!!

that trail runs along the base of the risge from back lockon that you are afraid to climb in and out of, past the climber @ the trashpile and past the climber we hung on the hill below the old alfalfa field


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> bubba imon need you to start listening and paying attention when we are on the phone...i have good pertinent info about the deer movement!!!!
> 
> that trail runs along the base of the risge from back lockon that you are afraid to climb in and out of, past the climber @ the trashpile and past the climber we hung on the hill below the old alfalfa field





NO....No....old Lineman is not afraid to climb anything.....just not my favorite.....thats all !!!!!

OK...a little afraid....but in a very Manly way !!

I realize thats the trail.....just wondering which way you were looking....towards climber or towards loc-on.....is climber in middle of that fork ??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> oops, that first pic is a trail (highway) that is under the stand i was in this morn.
> 
> also, bornto...its dead dark @ 5:15 up here, so the rain will stop just in time for that lol



Great torn up used deer trail multiple lane highway.

Was wondering when & expecting an exchange in discussion sometime of us being an hour apart on the clock.  Yep, we're in different time zones so 6:15pm our time it's dark for you.  I assume you will speak in terms of your time zones but us Georgia folks will probably keep speaking 1 hour ahead of you, but hope the rain stops soon up there. 

From what I see on dopplar radar, looks like the rain has stopped during the rest of your hunt for New Haven for a little while ago  already with NONE seen coming your way which maybe can be a mighty fine break for you if the deer walk out on the side of the blind you have windows open for shooting.  Good luck in ragged racked out beasts strolling by soon in bow range.


----------



## Jim Thompson

yeah bornto, you would thnk a ragged racked beast would slip by, but doe boy bubba set this blind lol! im upo to 5 does now with 3 being in range.

yeah bubba the climber is in the middle of the fork about 30 yards away


----------



## Jim Thompson

maybe 20 mins left. have just caught movement in bottom but no idea if buck in crowd or not...gotta happen fast


----------



## bubbabuck

anything in the field??


----------



## Jim Thompson

and thats a wrap...the deer in the bottom never showed themselves.  nothin in field that i can see from here. will let ya know if any between here and parking spot.  see yall in the morning if i can drag my sorry butt out of bed.  needed a nap something awful today and didnt get one and of course woman of house wants family time!!!!! kill me now!

nite folks


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, we all gotta get those power naps in & take good care of that home family time or else we all know how that can come back & bite us.  

Unfortunately, I won't be able to check in on your good hunting reports until I get back in town Thursday nite, so hope you're covered up in shooters & you whack a giant for us forum folks to gawk at.  Don't forget to try to find bubba another honey hole. LOL


----------



## Jim Thompson

not gonna make it this morning folks....

yeah right! who needs sleep? family time is over FINALLY!

im in a lockon @ the base of the same ridge that i was on yesterday, but im about 500 yards to the nw of where i was. the trail that i posted above runs under this stand. i have the huge hardwood ridge behind me and a narrow stretch of flats in front and then a flooded (was frozen) slough past that.

ive never hunted here and this stand has prolly only been hunted 1-2 times this season. for sure hasnt been hunted since early november so who knows what itll bring.

its a nasty sweaty balmy horrid 46 and the wind is kicking it in the mid teens from the se.

wake up people itll be shootin light in about 20 mins!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Today IS the day JT...maybe.


----------



## JCBANJO02

*come on already!*

This thread has kept my attention since it started, could you hurry up and bust something else so atleast I can stop checking in till bubba and blue make it up. Lol. Good luck today hope you bust that beast your holding out on today ill be checking in from the maternity ward Briar Dale Campbell should be here in a little while.


----------



## fellybbob

you must be cover up. like in my avatar


----------



## Jim Thompson

congrats on the baby on the way jcban!!!!

maybe just maybe one of these pigs will make that fatal error in judgement today...

its finally shooting light! the hot weather is prolly not gonna help the movement, but @ least i cant sleep when its hot cause if it was cold id be curled up in a fetal position drolling right now. course it would be a very small fetal position considering im sitting on a postage stamp sized stand


----------



## Core Lokt

You done found a woman up there Jim??

I told you to sleep in and hunt the middle of the day!


----------



## alvishere

I am a late comer to this thread. And I reading it while I am I am sitting in the tree on my last morning hunt.  Good luck and its all over ....you need to share how u are able to work that phone of yours as good say do while hunting!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

nothin but geese n squirrels so far and i gotta tell you that after hunting nearly every day for 90 straight days, watching squirrels has ceased to be entertaining

core, i wish i could sleep in, but something eats at me if i miss the first few mins of morning. i will stay in today until 1 or 2 though. i actually drug a woman up here with me...yeah i know, why in the world would you meet somebody in july and move them to illinois with you in september????? not sure what i was thnkn lol

alvis, it comes from years of practice in from the tree threads


----------



## savannahsdad

Ya'll must haul stands up there on a gooseneck trailer.  You're certainly not short of stand choices.


----------



## Core Lokt

I know what you mean about it being hard to miss daybreak in the stand but I'm like you and wear myself flat out durring deer season and sometimes it is good to get a little rest.

Now to the woman. I bet she had no idea what she was getting into moving to Il and going through deer season with you 

Good luck


----------



## Jim Thompson

i prolly should keep my trap shut about the squirrels in the future! one just came down my tree, over my right shoulder and launched off my right knee!!!!  now thatll wake a dude up!

yep she had no idea how i am during season i tried to tell her just like i tried to tell both ex wives and all the women ive dated


----------



## savannahsdad

well if she's still with you at the end of January she may well be the exception and not the rule...as far as women and deer season go.


----------



## Jim Thompson

DEEEEEEEERRRRRRRB

ok so it was just a lone doe, but the adrenaline rush i still get with every deer i see makes it all worth while.

she came from the right on that supoer highway and then broke off it and went straight across the slough.


uhhhhh savannah....one word....no


----------



## Jim Thompson

you would think i could see another deer....but it aint happening so far. the 9am morning primetime left without movement.

but sooner or later one of the herd that ive watched go back and forth thru here will show up

prolly about the time i stretch out @ home for a nap! sorry its slow in here today, but yall stick with me cause a giant can slip thru at any minute


----------



## Jim Thompson

man yeah its looking up in here...just saw deer number 2...a lil bucky went by me @ about 1132 mph! not really sure that constitues looking up, but it sounded good @ the time


----------



## GA DAWG

Jim Thompson said:


> a lil bucky went by me @ about 1132 mph!


Well atleast he was'nt skint back..That would been atleast 1200mph


----------



## Jim Thompson

dont think i coulda seen him @1200 

im still optimistic that its gonna pick up in here but maybe fighting a lost cause with this warm front. that is usually a bad thng this time of year.

will check in soon. battery is blinking low so i have to kill the power for a while


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 does with baby buck in tow are on ridge up behind me. hes wantin them but they aint wantin him...aint that the way it is in life????


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok I called it quits.  didnt see another deer after the last 3.  just got back to house.  pending the downpour tomorrow, I'll see yall in the am


----------



## Jim Thompson

here is a video of a lil fella from yesterday before the rains set in

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LazIr6lMP4c?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LazIr6lMP4c?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim Thompson

just got one more loaded of a couple of little bucks again from yesterday morning

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lghp3r36Z4c?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lghp3r36Z4c?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## wmahunter

Jim Thompson said:


> dont think i coulda seen him @1200
> 
> im still optimistic that its gonna pick up in here but maybe fighting a lost cause with this warm front. that is usually a bad thng this time of year.
> 
> will check in soon. battery is blinking low so i have to kill the power for a while



You get your cell phone charger/flashlight in yet and is it working as good as mine does?  If so then there is no excuse for weaning us in the middle of a hunt just cause your batt is low


----------



## Jim Thompson

wmahunter said:


> You get your cell phone charger/flashlight in yet and is it working as good as mine does?  If so then there is no excuse for weaning us in the middle of a hunt just cause your batt is low



got it, but it didnt come with the correct adapter for my new blackberry.  they are replacing the adapter for me for free only charging 1.99 for shipping...or I could have upgraded my shipping tro 2 day air for 18.00...so yeah I kept normal shipping: and it aint here yetD


----------



## shdw633

Alright JT shoot that biggun already.  Your thread is starting to turn into a Trent Barta TV show, lots of entertainment but no kill!!!  Let's get that biggun on the ground!!!







BTW....I'm just messing with you.


----------



## wmahunter

Mine came with several adapters and one of them fit my HTC but I had to order the one for my Samsung work phone...same $ as yours, n/c except the shipping.
When you start using it you will probably find the the switch is too easily bumped and turned on in your backpack....keeping it in a small ziplock bag completely eliminated it from getting turned on accidentally.


----------



## alvishere

wmahunter said:


> You get your cell phone charger/flashlight in yet and is it working as good as mine does?  If so then there is no excuse for weaning us in the middle of a hunt just cause your batt is low


I must have missed that one on flash light chargers....
care to share a link on where to purchase one.

Nail him tomorrow Jim...that way you will have new year story to tell!!!


----------



## wmahunter

alvishere said:


> I must have missed that one on flash light chargers....
> care to share a link on where to purchase one.



Cell phone charging flashlight on eBay


----------



## tsknmcn

Where are you Jim?  

I am settled in for the last day of 2010. Hunting a stand I have not hunted before or even knew exactly where it was for that matter.  Walked straight to it though so that's a good sign.

Good luck!


----------



## Jim Thompson

its even worse today @ 55 and the winds are in high teens and gusting much higher

but im on stand

im in another lockon that i havent been in since october i thnk.  its on the far southern side of the property where we border the most massive cut corn field on the planet!  big bucks are usually snatched from here every season and the monster 24" wide beast taken back in early november added to the list.  only drawback is that i walked it with snow on the ground and the area was mostly untouched.  the trail coming into it was hammered but all the traffic stopped 150 or so yards before you get back here.

i shoulda brought a climber in, but with the rain coming in in a couple of hours i didnt want to mess with it.  well get this...i counted 47...yep 48...piles of droppings on the trail coming in and not 1 from about 100 yards into stand...thats a lot of deer!

either way, it only takes one deer...the right one...and life is good. you can bet ill bring a climber in quickly if it dont get good in here this morning.

cross em up for me people...light is a coming


----------



## Jim Thompson

bust something up tsk! man i forgot its new years eve...happy day folks. yall be careful out this eve


----------



## fellybbob

good morn Jim best of luck in 2010 your last day of hunting this year


----------



## Jim Thompson

another last day of the year...man they dont get slower do they?

just now shooting light and first doe eased by unharmed.  she came from my left and stayed about 20 yrds behind me...id be good with that shot...come on!


----------



## tsknmcn

I am not used to being able to see this far. 40 yards is my max I can see from my normal hunting spot.  I got a few lanes in this one that extend out of range.


----------



## GA DAWG

My plan is to kill a Southern beast today. The last day of 2010. Then kill another one the first day of 2011. I even broke out my older gun to help. Gotta change my luck. Ive hunted this one buck all season and cant catch up to him. Oh yeah. GOOD LUCK Jim!


----------



## Jim Thompson

good looking woods tsk! you and ga_dawg need to go ahead and bust one up...LIVE since i cant seem to make it happen with this danger stick slinger in my hand!

im pulling for yall

my second doe is going past right now...i aughta shoot her, but man thats a long drag! i know cause wayyyyyy back on opening weekend i filmed bubbaslicing a doe in here and yeah its a long ways back


----------



## fellybbob

stick one close to the truck tomorow and start your year right
i would and put this thread back in the red  (red blood trail)


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok slight change of plans...

i couldnt stand knowing how much sign i passed on the way in, so im now sitting in a cane thicket on the ground with my back against a hughe oak.   i slipped up on 3 does that were standing here when i rounded the bend.  they moved on but never saw me.

not long before its raining too hard for a blood trail...light sporinkle now.

may get real in here in a min!


----------



## tsknmcn

If I had my 17HMR with me, I could have killed a dump truck load of squirrels already this morning.  I don’t have much confidence in this spot the later it gets. To me, it seems more like a morning and evening travel or staging area depending on which way they are moving.  Three hours in the stand already and wood peckers and squirrels are about the extent of the wildlife.


----------



## Jim Thompson

young buck n 2 does standing bout 20 feet from me! didnt thnk out the whole how am i gonna draw thing.

they popped out of cane bhind me and i never heard em. hope big un dont do it that way


----------



## Jim Thompson

now rainin hard n my umbrellas in my bag n i couldnt put it up neway cause the deer wont leave. guess i could stand up n watch em turn inside out lol


----------



## tsknmcn

See if you can draw on them. Good practice for when you are in that situation with big boy twenty feet away.


----------



## GA DAWG

Jim Thompson said:


> now rainin hard n my umbrellas in my bag n i couldnt put it up neway cause the deer wont leave. guess i could stand up n watch em turn inside out lol


Run em this way..I aint saw a deer all morning


----------



## Jim Thompson

tsknmcn said:


> See if you can draw on them. Good practice for when you are in that situation with big boy twenty feet away.



already did...thinking alike i guess they have moved on now so its a little less nerve wracking

rain has lessened up so im going to sit here for a lil while longer.  here is a video i made of the poop in the trail on way over here. kinda choppy on my phone but you get the idea.  it is tthis way for 200 yards!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uKTDkwdwnV4?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uKTDkwdwnV4?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tsknmcn

Well, I fell asleep for about 35 minutes. LOL. Leaves are dry so I don’t think anything snuck by.


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 small bucks out about 75 yrds to left now. glad i moved!


----------



## sman

You see more deer in one hunt than most of us do all year!!!  Man you need to draw some blood some time soon!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great vids, JT.  Incredible how we can even hear sounds like deer walking, esp. yesterday's buck videos. 

 Glad you're still getting decent whitetail activity with your low temps in the 50's & highs in the low 60's up there, but at least the scattered rain has moved out of your area for a long while in your future according to dopplar radar.  

Good job following the deer poo for a fine setup.  Kinda strange not seeing white snow on the ground around your feet.  Smack a big 'un up side the head (or heart or double lungs) for us.  

Kinda funny how things have reversed from last year about this time with you hunting & reporting deer herds action while poor ole bubba has to work, but only for a little longer before he comes up to join in on all those awesome whitetail adventures.


----------



## Jim Thompson

sman said:


> You see more deer in one hunt than most of us do all year!!!  Man you need to draw some blood some time soon!!!



gotta quit being picky  i do have a doe tag and for 15.50 each i can have as many mroe as i want.  maybe tomorrow I will smoke a nanny just to liven things up a bit.

come to think of it i think i will...course saying this means i wont see one within range

ok folks im calling it.  havent seen anymore deer since the 2 bucks.  have stuff to do around the house n then a little work.  

yall be safe this eve and i hope your new year morning is something special!  i might be a bit late getting in the tree tomorrow, pending how late the night is.

later people


----------



## tsknmcn

I am climbing down now. I am going to check out a few things on this property and then go get some lunch. I think after that I'll head over to our lease and hunt there this afternoon.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Merry New Year, ya'll!

Can't wait to see what's in store for Jim's next Midwest hunt, but we'll be keeping something crossed.


----------



## GA DAWG

I guess JT musta had a late one  I did but Im sitting here in the pouring rain this morning. Saw 2 small 8s after a yearling doe at 8am. I kinda hope the biggun I have on camera dont show. He will be a shore nuff stud next yr at 6.5.


----------



## fellybbob

maybe had to much of the other nectar


----------



## Jim Thompson

and its a new year....but im not in a tree.  will see yall bright n early.  enjoy the food, drinks n football!


----------



## Jim Thompson

lol felly, i wish i woulda been in the evening time nectar of the godz i did nt get in until 2:30 and then @ 4:30 when the alarm went off it was still pouring rain. i laid there for a minute and listened to my old bady scream and silenty smiled and said happy new year to me...and went back to sleep

only 16 days of season left and yeah its gonna go out with a bang....or should i say with a thwack!


----------



## fellybbob

you gonna smoke that banana head this pm after the he turn the valve off


----------



## Jim Thompson

fellybbob said:


> you gonna smoke that banana head this pm after the he turn the valve off



I know, I know I made a prediction that aint gonna come true, but I have to work this eve so she will have to wait until in the morning

plus with the wind switching and the weather finally turning off cooler again I might have to wait in the doesie do cause I'll be back on the trashpile honeyhole that holds those beasts that are just buying time.

course I might get tempted too


----------



## bubbabuck

Yep,there goes my honey hole AGAIN!       
Yep......Bubba gotta a Blackberry!           There's no telling what I typed....I can't see the keys!


----------



## ugaof94

bubbabuck said:


> Yep......Bubba gotta a Blackberry!



oh lawd . . .  Welcome to the 20th century 

This outta get *REAL* good when you actually have to type an update on that thing in a few days.


----------



## Resica

Jim Thompson said:


> gotta quit being picky i do have a doe tag and for 15.50 each i can have as many mroe as i want.  maybe tomorrow I will smoke a nanny just to liven things up a bit.
> 
> come to think of it i think i will...course saying this means i wont see one within range
> 
> ok folks im calling it.  havent seen anymore deer since the 2 bucks.  have stuff to do around the house n then a little work.
> 
> yall be safe this eve and i hope your new year morning is something special!  i might be a bit late getting in the tree tomorrow, pending how late the night is.
> 
> later people


Is that a resident or non-resident fee?


----------



## Jim Thompson

resica, its 25.50 for non res extra doe tags

i told u bubba...may as well call it my honeyhole!


----------



## robertyb

Unless your bow goes BANG real loud Jim I doubt that a buck will pay much attention to an arrow zipping through a doe unless he is standing there watching as it happens. 

Stick one.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like the home stretch of the Illinois season is here with the precip moving out & the cooler temps now moving back in to crank up whitetail activity.  Hope someone hunts those Midwest trashpile honeyhole beast giants which need to be taken down by jt or bubba soon before things end.  Looking forward to them coming in range on the next hunt.  Good luck mighty hunters from the South.


----------



## Jim Thompson

15 days remaining...

yeah im in the trashpile stand and yeah i need to make this happen!

for those that dont remember...im in a climber @ the base of a hardwood ridge with a hardwood flat behind me and a flooded slough behind and to the left. ive seen a bunch of shooters in here and even got drawn back on a sweet 12 only to get busted by a doe they are in here and the trails are massive...just have to get herds out of the way and hope he uses my trails when im on stand.  seems like its been forever since ive been in here and the wind has finally gotten right.

its 20 and the wind is light from the wnw. yep its gotten cold again so life is good!

btw for all you "kill a doe jt, kill a doe" people...i have a valid excuse for not doing it this morning...call me barney yep ive got one bullet in my pocket and the rest are in my quiver laying on the ground! when i have time ill explain this quiver flaw lol

30 till light...


----------



## fellybbob

so you are in your honey hole (dont tell bubba) he'll prov call you a rookie or something for dropping your quiver lol. good luck


----------



## Hunter Haven

Good luck JT and I wish you ONE exceptional shot......... Seeing that is all you gonna have this mornin:

Get your writing utensil out cause you bout to serve a parking ticket!!!!


----------



## Shine Runner

Good luck. Wish it was cooler down here. 60 something and drizzle. Trying to catch a late season southern zone beast off guard. Maybe last hunt for the season for me. Will be checking back to see how you do.


----------



## fellybbob

i would suggest to reload given a change


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx folks...good luck shine. bust one up brother!

5 does behind and to my left right now. came from ridge base ahead of me. masybe looking to bed or heck maybe have a tea party


----------



## fellybbob

then as soon as you take the fist step to get down you know the beast is gonna show


----------



## Jim Thompson

danged yote just busted up the tea party! he ran right straigght @ em and off they go. yeah felly, thatd be the luck


----------



## Illinoisbound

Good luck JT.  Me and my daughter are in a ground blind with 17hmr trying catch a yote crossing this pasture where I have seen quite a few while bowhunting.  So far nothing but isn't that how it goes.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like it's time to hand out some yote termination notices.  Ya'll bust something for us forum folks.


----------



## bubbabuck

fellybbob said:


> so you are in your honey hole (dont tell bubba) he'll prov call you a rookie or something for dropping your quiver lol. good luck






That would be HoneyHole thief......and Rookie !!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry haven't been able to get online.

One doe feeding about 75 yrds to right and 2 little bucks..one with and one without antlers....eased by a few mins ago.

Altho I'm seeing deer, it seems slower than expected with a great wind and the cold snap

Bubba I'm thge one that hung trhis climber...course I only moved it 50 yrds fropm where you hung it...so its my honeyhole!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Come on JT, my 7 year old son smoked his first ever yesterday down here in the Sunshine State to kick off the new year, now perforate a beast up there for us!


----------



## fellybbob

show some love bubba  that is your brother hunting your honey hole. you gonna take over once you get there


----------



## Shine Runner

Weather man & radar both not worth a toot. Rained pretty good and soaked me & FIL. We are back @ the house frying bacon & pancakes & some nectar to dry out. Hope the beast comes to visit you @ 23 yards & leaves with you for a ride to the cooler!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yeah, let's not be hating.  Where's the love, brothers, for your brother???  Thought there were plenty of honeyholes up there.  Hope bubba & blu get up there before all the antler bone falls off.   Look forward to ya'll letting the air out of something soon.  

Good job & congrats on your young son, DP, learning how to get it done early in life with this great American tradition of hunting.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Tell the lil man congrats paul! Grat pic. 

Yall don't worry bout bubba. He's an angry spiteful little man most of the time plus I've got a new honeyhole for myself when he gets up here tuesday. 

Have been steady seein deer, but not in herds. Mostly a couple @ a time. No big bucks yet but have seen 13 so far. 

Shine...man a flapjack (or 6) n some bacon would be something else right now! I just had an oatmeal n raisen granola bar n don't even like that flavor!


----------



## Jim Thompson

just had my 3rd yote come thru! its coyote ugly in here w/o all the fine women!

i was gonna burn my only arrow him just cause im sick of seeing them this morn. squeeked him up to about 40 yrds but couldnt get him closer.


----------



## fellybbob

i know you making excuses not to kill banana head but i know what you doing.









you waiting on bubba so he can drag it out for you. you slide fox


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> Tell the lil man congrats paul! Grat pic.
> 
> Yall don't worry bout bubba. He's an angry spiteful little man most of the time plus I've got a new honeyhole for myself when he gets up here tuesday.
> 
> Have been steady seein deer, but not in herds. Mostly a couple @ a time. No big bucks yet but have seen 13 so far.
> 
> Shine...man a flapjack (or 6) n some bacon would be something else right now! I just had an oatmeal n raisen granola bar n don't even like that flavor!






Why I gotta be little?....Dude...I got a foot on you !!

Oh, and all new honey holes will be investigated by me first on tuesday, since mine has been worn out !! .....I bet the climber keeps getting hung on the mailbox you had to install on the base of that tree !!!


----------



## Laneybird

bubbabuck said:


> Why I gotta be little?....Dude...I got a foot on you !!
> 
> Oh, and all new honey holes will be investigated by me first on tuesday, since mine has been worn out !! .....I bet the climber keeps getting hung on the mailbox you had to install on the base of that tree !!!




JT,  you gotta admit, that's funny right there!


----------



## DaddyPaul

JT,
How I roll for breakfast, thought you may need it this morning.


----------



## bubbabuck

Dang DP.....you wanna come to Illinois ???


----------



## DaddyPaul

bubbabuck said:


> Dang DP.....you wanna come to Illinois ???



Yep, been tagged out in Georgia for a while now.  

I love to cook, posted the above picture from my phone, own two blinds and two Gunslinger climbers, like to drink whiskey and tend to sleep late in the mornings.

When do we leave?


----------



## Jim Thompson

yeah bubba ol rog left you a key, a polaroid n some news clippings in the box already inside joke folks

bubba you actually have 18in on me, but its around ur waistline!

dp...i have bad thngs to say to you right now!

no more deer since last yote. have another hour or so before i go start making some veggy venison soup, watchin footballk n sleeping before work

sure would like to burn an arrow before all that!


----------



## DaddyPaul

It wasn't even that good JT, I mean how good can crispy bacon, eggs fried in bacon grease and cheese toast possibly be?  What I wouldn't give for a breakfast bar right now...


----------



## tsknmcn

Hey!  It's comedy hour.  lol

Not sure what's funnier.  The mailbox or the fact that bubba's honey hole is wore out.

Can you believe that a thread this good and is going to hit 100,000 views by the end of the day is only rated 4 stars.  Get out and vote.  5 stars for The Big One thread.


----------



## Jim Thompson

herd coming from over right shoulder hang on


----------



## Jim Thompson

looiks like big buk n back


----------



## bubbabuck

DaddyPaul said:


> Yep, been tagged out in Georgia for a while now.
> 
> I love to cook, posted the above picture from my phone, own two blinds and two Gunslinger climbers, like to drink whiskey and tend to sleep late in the mornings.
> 
> When do we leave?





Load up DP!....We need a cook for sure.....we have three eaters and NO cook!!....Blu will keep you company sleeping late in the mornings !!

Shouldnt need any stands.....we have probably 100plus and it appears only ONE is being used for the last month !!!!



Will need Whiskey !!


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> looiks like big buk n back






Steady there Ol OneArrow !!!


----------



## QTurn

Yeah, don't miss!!


----------



## DaddyPaul

bubbabuck said:


> Load up DP!....We need a cook for sure.....we have three eaters and NO cook!!....Blu will keep you company sleeping late in the mornings !!
> 
> Shouldnt need any stands.....we have probably 100plus and it appears only ONE is being used for the last month !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Will need Whiskey !!



Whiskey won't be an issue.  I have some private stock too, lost the label off the jar...err bottle, smooooooooth!

I'll start packing my cookware.


----------



## Illinoisbound

Jim Thompson said:


> looiks like big buk n back



Kill'em!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Jim Thompson said:


> looiks like big buk n back



Git him son!


----------



## bubbabuck

OneArrow make it happen !!!.....Im in need of a cameraman for the next two weeks !!


----------



## Jim Thompson

maybe made a mistake but i passed on a pretty stout 10.  new buck i havnt seen...145 maybe a hair higher.  tallk n wide but no massd and looked young. tried getting a pic but was absolutely covered up in deer. too many eyes and not sure if shooting or not so i was zoned in.

maybe 15 deer in group!


----------



## captbrian

'OneArrow'---now thats funny stuff!

come on and stick something jt, this is getting BORING!!! 

do work jt, er i mean git er done.


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> maybe made a mistake but i passed on a pretty stout 10.  new buck i havnt seen...145 maybe a hair higher.  tallk n wide but no massd and looked young. tried getting a pic but was absolutely covered up in deer. too many eyes and not sure if shooting or not so i was zoned in.
> 
> maybe 15 deer in group!


----------



## Hunter Haven

Jim Thompson said:


> maybe made a mistake but i passed on a pretty stout 10.  new buck i havnt seen...145 maybe a hair higher.  tallk n wide but no massd and looked young. tried getting a pic but was absolutely covered up in deer. too many eyes and not sure if shooting or not so i was zoned in.
> 
> maybe 15 deer in group!



Now tell us the rest of the story...... 
you really just couldn't get drawed back on him to shoot could you

Best of luck JT


----------



## DaddyPaul

captbrian said:


> do work jt, er i mean git er done.


----------



## Jim Thompson

lol haven! prolly woulda been a feat to draw with that many eyes under me.

i dont regret it...yet...just not quite what im looking for...i dont thnk lol


man i love this stuff!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Stay strong JT.  U can't kill a booner if you tag out on a 145! Good call.


----------



## Shine Runner

I couldn't stand it so I came back to the stand and just checked in to see JT has had some action.  Bet that buck made you forget about those flapjacks & DP's buffet too. 
DP you and I think alike. Hate it when the label falls off!  Pick me up on the way North!


----------



## Jim Thompson

will check back in anything else happens, but gotta turn bb off caudse battery is dying. hope that adapter comes in mail tomorrow!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Shine Runner said:


> I couldn't stand it so I came back to the stand and just checked in to see JT has had some action.  Bet that buck made you forget about those flapjacks & DP's buffet too.
> DP you and I think alike. Hate it when the label falls off!  Pick me up on the way North!



 Just noticed your username! 

I got a present on New Year's Eve, I nicknamed it "Sneak Attack".  Yesterday was a loooooooong day.

PM me some GPS coordinates and I'll pick you up on my way.  May have to ride in the back, got lots of pots and pans up front so I can cook.


----------



## bubbabuck

DaddyPaul said:


> Just noticed your username!
> 
> I got a present on New Year's Eve, I nicknamed it "Sneak Attack".  Yesterday was a loooooooong day.
> 
> PM me some GPS coordinates and I'll pick you up on my way.  May have to ride in the back, got lots of pots and pans up front so I can cook.





Getting hungry over here !!!......Been hunting on granola bars since Jeff Phillips left back in November !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubbabuck said:


> Getting hungry over here !!!......Been hunting on granola bars since Jeff Phillips left back in November !!!



yep...one of em brought 272 granola bars!!!!  Ive been trying to mix in an oatmeal and raisin one as often as possible although they make me wanna puke

I'm back at the house.  got the soup in the crockpot and football on.  now for a nap.

see yall in the am...early and yeah if a doe slips under me I may go on and shoot one for yall.  course if I woulda shot a doe in the last crowd that came in, I might not have seen the big boy since he was bringing up the rear


----------



## Jeff Phillips

bubbabuck said:


> Getting hungry over here !!!......Been hunting on granola bars since Jeff Phillips left back in November !!!



I'm available to come and cook! Fee is a little morning and evening stand time

Poppers...
Biscuits and sausage gravy...


----------



## QTurn

Jeff Phillips said:


> I'm available to come and cook! Fee is a little morning and evening stand time
> 
> Poppers...
> Biscuits and sausage gravy...



Swing by and pick me up! I'll bring the Four Roses...


----------



## bubbabuck

QTurn said:


> Swing by and pick me up! I'll bring the Four Roses...



Ya'll say the sweetest things !!!!


----------



## bubbabuck

Jeff Phillips said:


> I'm available to come and cook! Fee is a little morning and evening stand time
> 
> Poppers...
> Biscuits and sausage gravy...





MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!.....I can smell em now !!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad to hear it was close but sorry it was not the booner buck hoped for, but there's always next time for 2 more weeks.

"OneArrow", that's another good 'un.  Can't wait 'til we get the rest of JT's story.  Gonna be tough living that new nickname down.

Everytime someone up there says the word "herd", it still blows my mind & rocks my world big time, whether a herd is seen or it's just expected is enough to fire things up again.  Still having a tough time getting use to that word in hunting circles.

It's great getting reports of total whitetails sighted for the hunt whether it's 10, 20, 30+, or more, so I can use the quote to get shocking looks or to blow the minds of other Georgia hunters around here as I brag on ya'll up there.  

Hope that quiver flaw gets corrected & you have plenty of extra arrows next hunt which we can hardly wait 'til it gets started.  Also, can't wait 'til bubba & blu get up there so us forum folks can get spoiled with twice as many hunts each day & with 5 times more chances per day of someone whacking a midwest whitetail.


----------



## bubbabuck

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Glad to hear it was close but sorry it was not the booner buck hoped for, but there's always next time for 2 more weeks.
> 
> "OneArrow", that's another good 'un.  Can't wait 'til we get the rest of JT's story.  Gonna be tough living that new nickname down.
> 
> Everytime someone up there says the word "herd", it still blows my mind & rocks my world big time, whether a herd is seen or it's just expected is enough to fire things up again.  Still having a tough time getting use to that word in hunting circles.
> 
> It's great getting reports of total whitetails sighted for the hunt whether it's 10, 20, 30+, or more, so I can use the quote to get shocking looks or to blow the minds of other Georgia hunters around here as I brag on ya'll up there.
> 
> Hope that quiver flaw gets corrected & you have plenty of extra arrows next hunt which we can hardly wait 'til it gets started.  Also, can't wait 'til bubba & blu get up there so us forum folks can get spoiled with twice as many hunts each day & with 5 times more chances per day of someone whacking a midwest whitetail.






BornTo its not long now brother !!....Ol OneArrow has simply been scounting for me the past few weeks......Blu and I will be up in about 36 hrs and our quivers are FULL !!!
This is already the biggest thread ever and we intend to push it to 150,000 views and 2000 post of humor and excitment !!!!

Oh, and more than a couple of bloody arrows along the way !!

JT-OneArrow.....get the honeyholes ready dude !!!


----------



## tsknmcn

bubbabuck said:


> This is already the biggest thread ever and we intend to push it to 150,000 views and 2000 post of humor and excitment !!!!


 
This thread already has the most posts of any thread on the forum and is 3rd place in the number of views.  About 59k to make it to #2 and 95k more views to make it to #1.This thread might make it especially if some more deer put themselves in range.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

bubbabuck said:


> BornTo its not long now brother !!....Ol OneArrow has simply been scounting for me the past few weeks......Blu and I will be up in about 36 hrs and our quivers are FULL !!!
> 
> JT-OneArrow.....get the honeyholes ready dude !!!



Yep, I betcha ole OneArrow has the whole place scouted thoroughly with the lastest intell. on all the honeyholes.  He sure looks cold in his avatar so hope ya'll bring plenty of warm gear along with plenty of extra arrows which everyone's probably gonna need when the flinging & shooting gets started.


----------



## Jim Thompson

14 days remaining...

and yeah im in a tree!

i moved locations this morning i guess mainly because gary is whining so much about "you gotta move you gotta move!" course ive seen a shooter or close nearly every sit over there with 2 being in range in the same morning and several others just on the edge....but ooookkkkk.

im now on the opposite side of the slough that was behind me yesterday.i have my back to a little narrow field called the chute and am facing a hardwood flat.  the deer use this spot to cross from the hardwoods across the chute and into a bedding area on the other side.  2 years ago in january bubba and i saw a massive number of deer bust out of that bed @ midday. my climber is more than 30 ft off ground just trying to get out of the does eyesight!

jeff phillips was in buck heaven in here back in november.

its 19 and the wind is again light and from the wsw...perfect


----------



## bubbabuck

tsknmcn said:


> This thread already has the most posts of any thread on the forum and is 3rd place in the number of views.  About 59k to make it to #2 and 95k more views to make it to #1.This thread might make it especially if some more deer put themselves in range.





I'm a gonna do my part !!!!.....Here Deer....Here Deer !!!


----------



## Illinoisbound

bubbabuck said:


> I'm a gonna do my part !!!!.....Here Deer....Here Deer !!!



Bubba, good luck to you and Brady!  JT, it is time to git r done!


----------



## bubbabuck

Illinoisbound said:


> Bubba, good luck to you and Brady!  JT, it is time to git r done!






Thanks Dude !!!....Almost time to turn the Dodge NW !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Very tough to find a signal...must be the clouds I'm in way up here

First 2 does crossed head of slough I'm facing and then across the chute goin nite nite. They stayed about 50 out. Musta heard me thnkn that I might be out for doe blood!


----------



## savannahsdad

I don't like being away from this thread for more than a day or two.  Fours days....too long.  Just got caught up though. These threads are better than TV.  Let's go JT get'r dun!


----------



## fellybbob

forget the banana heads focus on the beast.


----------



## fellybbob

bubba you got a new BB for Chistmas?


----------



## bubbabuck

fellybbob said:


> bubba you got a new BB for Chistmas?





Yeah felly.....JT said he was tired of forwarding my text to the thread so I ordered me a BB.....problem is my arms are not long enough for me to see the freakin keys!!!
You would think a BB would be designed so a grown man could see it when we get to our wiser years !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

almost just talked another yote into giving up the ghost.  had a lil buck come by @ about 80 yrds and a min later here comes wiley on same trail.

i squeeked a few times and here he comes. i draw and tried to stop him but he stopped behind a tree. his next step woulda won the gold in the hundred yard dash

oh wellk back to the deer


----------



## Blu

less than 24 hours !!!!!!! Blu is headed north with bubba !!!!!! look out


----------



## fellybbob

your arms are long enough to hold the beast in your avatar you be alright.  you gonna update as much as 1ARROW >>>--------->
hes been doing a heck of a job so far lol


----------



## shaynepaul708

GOOD LUCK JT myself and three buddys went to Benton il early dec with no luck. We are headed back up Wednesday to go at it for four more days-  I was on a giant but couldn't close the deal 82 yds closest he ever was-  but watching a 180 non typ  for four hrs on stand was to much to so say no to the second chance hunt so ill keep u posted on our deer movement come thurs mornin


----------



## Jim Thompson

just never know what you will see in the deer woods!

a few mins after the yote left earlier i see a bobcat coming in from same direction as yote went. then i notice she has babies withg her....3 of the smallest ive ever seen! veryt cool, right?

well it got better when all of a sudden she lets out a horrid growl and that yote came back in after her babvies! the 3 cubs haul up a tree and momma spent thge next few minutes moving around in circles pushing the yote further and further away!

none of that is something you see every day.  course i havent seen another deer since the baby buck from early


----------



## bubbabuck

fellybbob said:


> your arms are long enough to hold the beast in your avatar you be alright.  you gonna update as much as 1ARROW >>>--------->
> hes been doing a heck of a job so far lol






Whew....I dont know??.....I figure with being very limited on texting ability....cant see the keys...cold fingers.....trying very hard to get my hands back on something very similar to whats in my avatar....my updates will be no where close to the standards Ol-OneArrow has set !!!


----------



## Illinoisbound

Blu said:


> less than 24 hours !!!!!!! Blu is headed north with bubba !!!!!! look out



Good luck bro!  Ya'll drive careful.


----------



## barry green

been away 4 days. took me awhile to catch up. jt much as you have hunted i give you props for passing up the 140. dont think i would have had the will power man! now.......lets get some blood splattering


----------



## zman

Jt u got more than 1 arrow this morning. Lol


----------



## James Vincent

Jt, I hope you don't have my luck. Set all this time. Bubba show's up and kills a monster first morning. There would be a Trail of Tears.


----------



## Illinoisbound

James Vincent said:


> Jt, I hope you don't have my luck. Set all this time. Bubba show's up and kills a monster first morning. There would be a Trail of Tears.



Nay, give him a high five and say congrats cause that's just hunting.


----------



## marknga

Jim Thompson said:


> just never know what you will see in the deer woods!
> 
> a few mins after the yote left earlier i see a bobcat coming in from same direction as yote went. then i notice she has babies withg her....3 of the smallest ive ever seen! veryt cool, right?
> 
> well it got better when all of a sudden she lets out a horrid growl and that yote came back in after her babvies! the 3 cubs haul up a tree and momma spent thge next few minutes moving around in circles pushing the yote further and further away!
> 
> none of that is something you see every day.  course i havent seen another deer since the baby buck from early



That is something that you never get to see everyday! Had to be a cool experience, but man how cool would it have been if them three kittens had decided to come up "your tree"??


----------



## Jim Thompson

good luck shayne, feel free to post up!

worst reception ive had in a long time up here.  have tried posting several times but not able to get out.

have seen a couple more deer doing the same thing, they are all crossing the chute and headed to bed.  nothing to shoot @ yet tho.

will check in if I can but as usual the batetry is dying so im turning it off an on


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job somehow finding a signal most of the time to talk to us forum folks.

Wow, I've never seen a bobcat & coyote near each other.  On a Knight & Hale DVD I did see a big black domestic house cat come face to face with a bobcat which looked like the bobcat just wanted to play around so no action happened.  

Saw my 1st bobcat kitten this past early season & the squirrels went crazy fussing at it.  It was kinda wierd seeing a husky, chunky, big headed bobcat kitten.  

Sorry you did not get to terminate another yote problem but good job getting close.  

Glad you saw deer again.  Hope they move in range.


----------



## bsn1050

The deer daytime movement has slowed a bunch in middle ga.  Enjoy and good luck!!!!!


----------



## QTurn

bubbabuck said:


> Whew....I dont know??.....I figure with being very limited on texting ability....cant see the keys...cold fingers.....trying very hard to get my hands back on something very similar to whats in my avatar....my updates will be no where close to the standards Ol-OneArrow has set !!!



Shoulda got a Jitterbug.......

http://www.greatcall.com/Phones/

I hear its all the rage among Senior Citizens these days.....


----------



## Illinoisbound

QTurn said:


> Shoulda got a Jitterbug.......
> 
> http://www.greatcall.com/Phones/
> 
> I hear its all the rage among Senior Citizens these days.....



Now that's funny right there!


----------



## Jim Thompson

do tha jitterbug....

ok folks im mobile.  I just pulled a climber and am headed to warm up and get some of my world famous vegie soup.

guess what???

yeah im hunting this eve


----------



## savannahsdad

JT, What's your recipe?  Or is that classified?


----------



## Jim Thompson

yall remember the massive non typ from last week? the one that kept me on stand an hour after dark cause he wouldnt leave?  the one that caused me to leave everything i own in the tree so i could get out easier?

yeah im back in that ladder!  the wind has shifted enough to make it work and i have the eve free so here we go. i will gladly accept him or his twin or his ugly step paw in law

this ladder sits just inside a bend in a plowed field. i have a thick draw to my left and the field to the right. when i walked this in the snow all trails lead past here inside of 30 yrds.

its warm @ 37 and the wind is out of the south...blowing me to the field.

now the question is do i burn an arrow thru a slick chick if given the chance or do i wait on dragging help tomorrow and stay undisturbed in here looking for johnny?


----------



## savannahsdad

Jim Thompson said:


> yall remember the massive non typ from last week? the one that kept me on stand an hour after dark cause he wouldnt leave?  the one that caused me to leave everything i own in the tree so i could get out easier?
> 
> yeah im back in that ladder!  the wind has shifted enough to make it work and i have the eve free so here we go. i will gladly accept him or his twin or his ugly step paw in law
> 
> this ladder sits just inside a bend in a plowed field. i have a thick draw to my left and the field to the right. when i walked this in the snow all trails lead past here inside of 30 yrds.
> 
> its warm @ 37 and the wind is out of the south...blowing me to the field.
> 
> now the question is do i burn an arrow thru a slick chick if given the chance or do i wait on dragging help tomorrow and stay undisturbed in here looking for johnny?



this would be option #1....


----------



## Jim Thompson

savannah the recipe is not mine, i found it on the web. have never made veggie soup before this year but have to tell ya that its as good as anything you can buy...ok better! 

found out when i ask a butcher to cube my deer he makes cubed stew meat instead of cubed steak, so i gotta a lot of soup to make on my 4th pot now! lol

will post recipe later

now yall vote fast, 3 does n lil buck 30 out now!!!!


----------



## 99autiger

*Wait!*

Dont do it JT!!!  
If you shoot tonight, better make sure it has handles on it.
If it is a slick head, wait for Bubba to drag for you tomorrow!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> now the question is do i burn an arrow thru a slick chick if given the chance or do i *wait on dragging help tomorrow and stay undisturbed in here looking for johnny*?



In case this helps you make your decision & have to vote quick, I'll tend to vote to go for big bad johnny & leave undisturbed if you think you may want to hunt it anytime soon.  

Of course, always do what feels good to you.

C'mon Massive Non-Typ freak nasty & show your boned out big head for JT-1Arrow in range so he can show us how to paint it crimson.  Get to moving whitetails!!!  Blast a beast for us before bubba & blu get up there to show you how in case they need to.  Good luck!


----------



## Jim Thompson

past me now...make it 3 does n 2 2yr old 8s. no idea on how these pics look, had to use bb since batts are dead in camera.


----------



## Jim Thompson

3 more does on me now...kinda half sorta downwind of me. not happy but the trails end is keeping me covered so far. all eating acorns dead to my right.


----------



## Jim Thompson

sure wish this orange ball from hades right in my face would go away! not sure i could shoot straight ahead if i tried.  another lil buck on same trail as does now.

glad i wasnt 10 mins later!


----------



## Jim Thompson

add 7 more does to mix. groupd of 4 ,d group of 3 all stayed out of range ahead and to thge right and then left on the trail the non typ was locked up on. dont lkike that much! they should come this way n not go that way! they did leave a yearling behind that is now bedded abouty 50 out. priolly a buttion by the way they treated him.

this much traffic this early...only a matter of time before big un shows!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Stick a nanny to knock the rust off!

Save the straps for Poppers


----------



## Jim Thompson

too late to shoot a doe now...its primetime people!

one doe came back thru n her button got up and both went past me on my left. she decided she didnt like me and started the famous head bobbin foot stompin dance. almost shot her so she would leave me alone! finally spooked her on purpose cause she wouldnt leave n if a buck showed up i would never have gotten a shot off. @ least she didnt blow, just kinda trotted off


----------



## Jim Thompson

pretty nice 8 just slipped by up against the draw to my left. not a shooter, but will be bull of woods if he lives!

where are the studs this eve? gotta be one in here...this is about the timne that monster popped out last week too


----------



## Jim Thompson

losing light fast...too fast

heard one breaking ice in the slough but havent seen it.

few more minutes...


----------



## bubbabuck

QTurn said:


> Shoulda got a Jitterbug.......
> 
> http://www.greatcall.com/Phones/
> 
> I hear its all the rage among Senior Citizens these days.....






Oh....thats just ugly !!!.......By the way.....hows the hip ???


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> savannah the recipe is not mine, i found it on the web. have never made veggie soup before this year but have to tell ya that its as good as anything you can buy...ok better!
> 
> found out when i ask a butcher to cube my deer he makes cubed stew meat instead of cubed steak, so i gotta a lot of soup to make on my 4th pot now! lol
> 
> will post recipe later
> 
> now yall vote fast, 3 does n lil buck 30 out now!!!!






How about go ahead and start that 5th pot tomorrow !!!


----------



## bubbabuck

99autiger said:


> Dont do it JT!!!
> If you shoot tonight, better make sure it has handles on it.
> If it is a slick head, wait for Bubba to drag for you tomorrow!!!


----------



## fellybbob

sound to me like bubba is the ceo. he dont drag


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubbabuck said:


> How about go ahead and start that 5th pot tomorrow !!!



this one just finished so yall will have plenty



fellybbob said:


> sound to me like bubba is the ceo. he dont drag


dont let him fool you, he gets taken advantage of at every turn and yeah when he killed his doe back on opening weekend I acted like I was dragging while he wore himself out with that lil nanny



didnt happen tonight folks.  probably wont hunt in the morning since I have a few errands to run before they get into town.

brady will need to get fitted for his tele tubbie costume and bubba will be walking around in a hissy like always and nothing will get done then check in just in case tho...


----------



## QTurn

bubbabuck said:


> Oh....thats just ugly !!!.......By the way.....hows the hip ???



Bah!!


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> this one just finished so yall will have plenty
> 
> dont let him fool you, he gets taken advantage of at every turn and yeah when he killed his doe back on opening weekend I acted like I was dragging while he wore himself out with that lil nanny
> 
> 
> 
> didnt happen tonight folks.  probably wont hunt in the morning since I have a few errands to run before they get into town.
> 
> brady will need to get fitted for his tele tubbie costume and bubba will be walking around in a hissy like always and nothing will get done then check in just in case tho...





Yep Hissy is coming and heck is coming with him !!!

Its almost time boys !!


----------



## robertyb

I just turned 61 Bubba and not quite done yet.  I can still drag out a ways and skin with the best. Don't let them impertinent pups get to you. 

That phone with the big numbers looked good though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats on some good pics with your bb & with some steady good whitetail action.  Sorry "The Man" didn't show this time.  Thx for the updates.

Tomorrow sure is gonna be tough on us forum folks with no hunting & reports up there, unless someone gets a chance to slip out to a deer stand for a bit.  

Hope hissy & heck rain down on some midwest whitetails soon.


----------



## fellybbob

Jim are you gonna change your name?

to 

ONE ARROW ONE KILL


----------



## Jim Thompson

no name change felly, but yall can call me that for giggles

man yeah it seems like its been a year since it was 8am and i was NOT in a tree....well maybe its only been 3 months. not sure what ill do with my mornings once season is over

havent talked to hissy n heck thgis morn, but the plan was that theyd roll into new haven @ noon just in time for us all to slip into the woods for a good afternoon hunt.

check in asap


----------



## fellybbob

just messing w/u good luck this pm and stick the first flat head you see.
like jeff said get the rust off


----------



## savannahsdad

Can't wait for the updates this afternoon/evening.  Go get 'em boys.  Put some bone on the ground!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Are they there yet?

Are they there yet??

Are they there yet??? 

 

Look forward to the venison & bone collector Southern reinforcements arriving with a vengence & something to prove to add to all the excitement & entertainment. JT will probably like it even more now when he takes down a bottle nosed, banana slickheaded, slick chick nanny & have the rest the crew there to join in on all the celebration, fun, & help.  Hope ya'll have lots of whitetail action for the afternoon & evening hunt.  As usual, us forum folks look forward to ya'lls reports.  Go get 'em guys.  Good luck.

Happy Bloodtrails, Gentlemen!


----------



## BCondor77

ok...it's 2:37pm and I don't see any updates...this is killing my work production.


----------



## fellybbob

let's go we burning daylight


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well bubba (hissy) rolled in the yard a little after 12. Brady (telle or heck) for some reason or another can't get his stuff in order and aint here yet. Says he is still coming....okkkkkkkkkk

That being said its 2:05 and we are in a tree!

13 days remaining...

I am back in same place as yester eve...where the non typ showed last week and where I was covered up with deer several times except I carried a climber in past the ladder about 60. Yards to a hub of where the traffic has been. Almost all of the deer have been within bow range of this spot.

Bubba is on the far side of the same woodlot I'm in but he is on the cut corn side.  We have a huge flooded sometimes frozen slough between us.  He carried a climber in to where I videod the trail of droppings...so I guess ol hissy is hunting the doodoo stand also he has his new bb with him, but is still learning to use it. I hope like hades him playing with it causes him a shot @ a booner!!!! That would be a story to tell 

Its warmer than I would like @ 42 and the wind in my face from the nw...which is good, but its swirling some which is less than good!

Still trying to make up my mind on the smooth skull backstrap lady. Maybe ring in the new year right!

Yall hang on it will get good dead deer or not!


----------



## fellybbob

noooooooooo  hes not on the trash pile stand


----------



## QTurn

Good luck guys!!


----------



## fellybbob

c'on bubba one update from the tree from your new bb.
brake the ice brother!


----------



## Jim Thompson

nope hes not on trashpile stand...he thnk ive worn out a 30 deer seen per hunt stand

just heard from him, he is up and running finally. prolly a lil rustyt since its been a month


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad ya'll made it to deer stands this evening.  Weather web site reporting 13 mph winds out of the West there.  Thursday looks like it's expected to get back colder up there with low of 22 & high of 30, along with your avg Hi = 40 & avg Lo = 22 but it never says what the avg wind speeds are up there this time of year.  Sorry to hear there will be no trashpile bucks sighted in the 30+ deerstand.  Hope bubba comes up to speed with his bb & updates.  Let's get it  on whitetails & get your rear ends in gear & moving.  Oops the wind just changed a bit to 11mph out of WNW.


----------



## Jim Thompson

no deer yet. hopefully i got in early enough with this climber that i beat them here. yesterday i sat down @ about this time and started seeing them right off bat.

mayyyyyyyyyybe itll happen. course its deer hunting n you just never know from day to day.

bubba said he says he was confused on hoew to hunt over that much doodoo! hopefully hge laid in it and rolled around for cover scent


----------



## Jim Thompson

no deer yet. hopefully i got in early enough with this climber that i beat them here. yesterday i sat down @ about this time and started seeing them right off bat.

mayyyyyyyyyybe itll happen. course its deer hunting n you just never know from day to day.

bubba said he says he was confused on hoew to hunt over that much doodoo! hopefully hge laid in it and rolled around for cover scent


----------



## bubbabuck

Here goes!....finally back in a freakin midwest tree! That being said, I don't expect to see anything due to the fact they have to be exhausted after poopin that much!!!...no way they can still walk..if they know I have toilet paper in my pack I won't get out alive!              Bubbas first update via BB...more to come!


----------



## QTurn

Jitterbug.......


----------



## Jim Thompson

startin to get a hair concerned. still no deer


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wonder who's gonna be 1st to report the 1st whitetail sighting???  

Won't be long now before the gate gets opened & water faucet opened & dinner bell is rung when deer start pouring in.


----------



## fellybbob

good post. how must to feel good back in the stand. i'm jealous good luck. now put the bb away
an focus on the matter @ hand


----------



## Jim Thompson

first few deer...

does n front lets see whats in back n if i get a shot...stand by


----------



## Jim Thompson

first few deer...

does n front lets see whats in back n if i get a shot...stand by


----------



## Jim Thompson

big un n back hold on


----------



## GA DAWG

Get him!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

maybe most deer ive had around me @ one time ever! 

very fine 10 maybve 11 chased does around me like crazy but everytime in range he would b in thick or moving too fast!!!!!!

finally they are all leavn n i give a lil grunt to turn him back but nope he didnt like it @ all. im all alone now

dear lord i love this!


----------



## GA DAWG

I'd appriciate it if Bubba could haul me a load of them deer back to north Ga..I think they need restocking here


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like a ton of fun & close call to bring down a beast, but it's still primetime with a little daylight left for something good to happen.  You'll get 'em next time JT.

Bubba's forum light has not turned green so guess he's offline for the rest of the hunt.  Hope he's getting some big 'uns in range too.


----------



## red tail

Glad your back Bubba! Good luck guys. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## red tail

JT can't get the web right now. Just text me the big one is back in on him!


Come on JT!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

and hes gone again! better hope a doe dont come by alone n next few mins!

almost dark


----------



## ultramag

Good luck yall...I predict a big buck will die this week..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

hey ultramag i seen that booner you shot lately dont ginx them ......  sorry couldnt resist lol kiddin


----------



## ultramag

bhearn92574 said:


> hey ultramag i seen that booner you shot lately dont ginx them ......  sorry couldnt resist lol kiddin



Yeah and i am gonna get HavenHunter back for that stunt .. He got me good on that one


----------



## Gadestroyer74

hahaha i dont know you or him but yeah he got you good you must take your time and plan the perfect ambush ... gettin even is way better than getting had first


----------



## fellybbob

ultra maybe you should change your avatar to your new kill beast


----------



## fellybbob

did one arrow shoot a nanny?


----------



## Blu

dude gotta hate getting a late start but blu is on the way


----------



## Jim Thompson

Man what an eve. Couldnt get a clean shot on the man...160" beast...for a half hour or so while he chased does all around me!!! At one time i may have had sixty deer within 50 yards!

Wind changes to ese in the morn so stands have tk be changed. See yall in morn


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

What an outstanding, rocking evening hunt.  Thx for the report JT.

What did Bubba see during the hunt since we have not heard much from him???

Hope ya'll get lots of whitetail action in the morning.


----------



## Illinoisbound

Blu said:


> dude gotta hate getting a late start but blu is on the way



Good luck to all of you bro!  I expect you to text me some pics as soon as you get one.


----------



## Jim Thompson

you would think that the 2 boys who havent been in a tree in a month would be up and running with a honey bun in each pocket...but noooooo.  yet again I am the only one up gotta figure they will drag in here soon.

bubba did not see a single deer in the woods with him but watched around a hundred hit the corn field out in front of him.  with all the droppings around him that basically means the herd decided to lay in another woodlot yesterday.

man I still cant believe that monster didnt give me a shot last eve!  the first doe he was on walked to within 10 yards of me and he was walking slowly behind her until he got to within about 40 yards and then he saw something to his right that he liked better than her...and after that it was on with him ALL over me in nearly every direction and distance.  he never ran does hard, but never slowed down either.  absolutely nothing I could have done different on this one.  like I said...man I love this stuff!!!!!!

oh yeah bubba said he got a little chilly on stand last night....dang ga boys not sure what he will do this morning since its cooled off nice over night.  showing 22 now and will probably be 19 or so down the rd @ light.

load up boys its time...


----------



## QTurn

I'm up!!  But I don't think I could make it there in time......


----------



## ruger man

it 26 over here in ohio with a lite snow on the ground over night. cant get out till evening time so hopefully the snow is still there. good luck to yall and put one on the ground


----------



## Jim Thompson

12 days remaining....

Finally on stand! Bradys stumblin around in woods still looking for his, bubba is in a climber just below me and to the left. 

I'm in a double ladder on and over grown field edge @ the highest point of property so its kinda winda but I have reception pretty good. Never shot a deer from a ladder with a rail so thgis aughta be good

Course no way we will even see a deer much less shoot one! Its always tough to get everyone on a schedule and get things in order on first day....but yeah we are hunting! Well cept brady...he's huntin his stand!

Its 21 and a light breeze from ese....and I'm on doe patrol

Good luck ruger! Artie come on man!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

6 does n field as far as I can see. Small doe under bubba. Brady still a lookin


----------



## Jim Thompson

Make that 8 does now. Bubba just had 2 go by him. 

No word from blu


----------



## ugaof94

Jim Thompson said:


> Bradys stumblin around in woods still looking for his,





Jim Thompson said:


> Brady still a lookin





Jim Thompson said:


> No word from blu



Brady has been known to get turned around in his own living room.  Can't imagine the difficulty he's having in the wide open spaces up there

He has single handedly put flagging tape on almost every tree on our lease here in GA.

Come on Blu . . . Represent brotha


----------



## Jim Thompson

Doe n baby in field with me now. 100 or so out. Prolly not gonna make it this far over. 

Gettin a lil chilled from sweat drying!


----------



## tsknmcn

Alright people, let's make something happen today.  I'm awake early today on a day I'm not hunting (unheard of, and yes, in the 8am our is early for me).  

Good luck and may everyone's loosed arrows fly true and hit your game with deadly precision.


----------



## savannahsdad

time for some backstrap......... you've got a dragging crew there now JT. Don't hold back!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thx tsk!

From bubba---cause he musta forgot he has a bb now
2 above me and group below me..no boys yet



I have 7 more does crossin field to bed now.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lil buck in field far to left headed towards blu...yeah he's finally in a tree!

Ready to fling an arrow!!!!! Come on girlie or her older brother!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Little buck giving 4 does a time in the far left of my field. 

I might not kill anything but iver got a view!

Bubba n blu turning out to be horrible lftt participants lol


----------



## bubbabuck

Up to 8 so far...one lil bucky and rest nannies....had couple close but no shot! Very tight in here....first time this climber has been hunted since we hung it and I can't get high enuf for the hill I'm on....every deer that's been close goes on alert and is not happy!...will bring stand out when I get down to find a nutter honeyhole!...still lots of acorns and all have been eating them...come on hungry Papa!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

jyust had 4 behind me but they figured me out! hard to kill these late season deer  

up to 26 @ best count with only one antlered.

oops hang on...more comin my way


----------



## Jim Thompson

5 does on my tree line. no buck with em. headed my way

stand by


----------



## Jim Thompson

still coming! bowhand frozen. typing hand nmuch worse!

come on baby!


----------



## Jim Thompson

dear lord! too far for a shot but too close to set bow down n warm hands! bout 40 out! here backstrap backstrap backstrap here backstrap...


----------



## Jim Thompson

no more rust baby!!!!

sweet sweet tender doe on the ground!

i shot the smallest of the bunch cause she was in front and they are too nervous n fidgety to mess around being pickey.

saw her fall in field about 100 out!

now ol one arrow is reloaded, catchin my breath n gonna pour some coffee!


----------



## 99Roadking

Congrats! And, it's about dang time!


----------



## savannahsdad

Dear Lord please send a fat backstrap toting nanny right past JT at chip shot distance.....Oh yeah, something for the rest of the crew too.....Amen.


----------



## O_2BHUNTIN

Congrats !!!!   
Way to let that arrow eat
Now its time for a Sweet sweet Midwest Beast


----------



## Illinoisbound

Awesome JT, sounds like the dinner bell is ringing.  Backstrap anyone?  Hmmmmmm!


----------



## QTurn

Way to go!!


----------



## savannahsdad

congrats JT..... now you can relax and wait on a freaknasty.


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx folks. that makes 3 for me so far. 2 does with bow n beast with smoker. now just gotta do all i can to help another monster slip up.

finally heard from blu n hes seein deer but no shooters yet.


----------



## cmcleod

Good job JT.  Now all of yall need to smoke a monster!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Jim Thompson said:


> no more rust baby!!!!
> 
> sweet sweet tender doe on the ground!
> 
> i shot the smallest of the bunch cause she was in front and they are too nervous n fidgety to mess around being pickey.
> 
> saw her fall in field about 100 out!
> 
> now ol one arrow is reloaded, catchin my breath n gonna pour some coffee!



SweeT! Got pics?


----------



## tsknmcn

Congrats Jim.  Sit tight.  Mack Daddy will be by shortly.  Glad you have 2 arrows today.


----------



## ultramag

Good Job JT


----------



## red tail

Sweet JT, Way to get the blood bath started. Now it should get good!!!!!

Come on guys and send us some Bone Pics.


Also ,

Do yall still have any Baloney??


----------



## Sundays Money

i have been busy with holidays and moving so i just got caught up
way to go jt with the nanny now show us some bone


----------



## robertyb

ultramag said:


> Good Job JT



He said he shot the smallest doe he saw. Want to bet that it is bigger than yours.   

Congrats  JT.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job & congrats JT in showing leadership up there amongst the crew to be 1st to stand, 1st to report in, 1st to see deer, & 1st to smack a slick skull banana head in the New Year of 2011!!!  You even gave 'em a chance with your frozen hands & still made time to update us w/in 10 min. between reports before & after painting an arrow red for us forum folks.  Hope you can train your brothers to follow your mighty fine example & raising the bar of performance. Good hearing bubba updating once again & seeing a huge herd but sorry it was so stinking far away.  Glad blu made it & hope he's seeing plenty of whitetail action too for his 1st time on the stand.


----------



## kevincox

bubbabuck said:


> can't get high enuf for the hill I'm on....every deer that's been close goes on alert and is not happy!...
> Thats because someone has been in a tree out there for the past 3 months. Those mid-west deer arnt smart but they aint dumb


----------



## gadgetman

Four of us headed to Il. tom., this thread has me fired up.  Hope we can find something movin.  First time back to Il. in 4 or 5 yrs., need some more meat for freezer.  JT, send a few banana heads my way.


----------



## shaynepaul708

North bound be in the stand in the am congrats on the nanny


----------



## Jim Thompson

kevin, we have 3500 acres and more than 100 stands...we will be good course ive only hunted one stand it seems!!!

gadget, they are in corn at night of you have it and are in acorns all day if you have them.

no more sightings this morning.  doe is hanging on the pole and I'm crashing before work. its up to bubba n blu to update yall this eve.  funny how bubba loves these threads but dont help with the updating much

few pics from this morning showing my location, a few deer and a couple of well worn trails in woods behind stand.


----------



## Jim Thompson

only video I was able to get this morning...just a bunch of does, but still cool to watch

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SJ2JZcEByXg?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SJ2JZcEByXg?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim Thompson

this is a video from yester eve.  listen and watch closely.  the woods were slap full of deer! hard to tell in this crunched down video though.  after I saw the beast last night I put my cam up so I didnt get anything on him

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u_UuqMoovWg?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u_UuqMoovWg?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## J Ferguson

Them boys are spending way to much time looking for deer and not enough time on updates!!!!!!!!


----------



## tsknmcn

Afternoons are going to be pretty much updateless without Jim in the woods.


----------



## Jim Thompson

red, they gotta get with the ballgame and learn to do both! altho i gotta admit its very tough and sometimes costs ya in blood trails

bubba SAYS he has bad recept and cant get on web so i will do all i can from his texts like usual...

he is in a lockon in a narrow stretch of woods with a nasty slough behind him and a nasty thick willow thckt to right and a huge cut corn field  to the left.  he says lots o doodoo! this is same stand i bled the yote from a week or so ago and is possibly the only stand i havent seen a shooter fronm! they are in there tho and i only hunted it one morn.

brady is in a ladder on the corner of our proiperty where out woods meets a ditch that is a natural hidden funnel into the far side of same corn field.

will do what i can...


----------



## QTurn

That ladder stand over that ditch has GOT to pay off eventually.......


----------



## J Ferguson

we knew we could depend on ya JT..... I think you might be getting a fever and need to take a week or so off of work....LOL


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great photos & videos, JT.  Really gives a good feel what Midwest whitetail chasing experiences are like.  

Looks like ya'lls recent precipitation has passed by a while back with calm winds now up there with 37 degree temp.  Scattered snow flurries & showers expected for tomorrow so hopefully deer will be up & moving & feeding before things get weather conditions get worse.

Sounds like bubba & blu are ready for some whitetail and/or yote showdowns so look forward to them knocking things down.  

Any reports are always appreciated & always better than none at all. 

Good luck guys.


----------



## kevincox

JT, If you had to guess. What would you say the buck to doe ratio is in that area?Some areas in Illinois I hunted I would say 8-10 to 1 was close


----------



## Jim Thompson

both complainin about no deer n bubba just sent me this...

Here they come...

not sure what that means lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

kevin 10 to 1 would be on the low side....unless its duiring rut, then its 2 to 1 lol.  makes you wonder about all this buck to doe ratio stuff.


Don't sound like nething good happened for them this eve. Course its hard to tell w/o details. 

I will be back with yall in the am!


----------



## kevincox

Jim Thompson said:


> kevin 10 to 1 would be on the low side....unless its duiring rut, then its 2 to 1 lol.  makes you wonder about all this buck to doe ratio stuff.
> 
> 
> Don't sound like nething good happened for them this eve. Course its hard to tell w/o details.
> 
> I will be back with yall in the am!



Yea, It seems no one from out of state shoots a doe up there to often I hunted a place in Southern Illinois where we were seeing 15-20 does during the rut and no bucks! We told outfitter that he needed to shoot does and he said he would if he could find someone up there to eat them He said no one he knew up there would even eat a deer


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like the ol' whitetails may have their way with bubba & blu for a bit while they become reacquainted with the latest hunting situations up there , & after they get some rest & recovery time in from that long trip up there.  Hope they get some chances to smack something in range soon to add to JT's recent success.  

Good luck with deer action in the snowfall Thursday.


----------



## tsknmcn

It is light enough to shoot here in GA.  Now I just need to see a deer. 

 IL crew, it is time for some early morning magic.   Good luck and may everyone's loosed arrows fly true and hit your game with deadly precision.


----------



## Jim Thompson

11 days remaining...

and we are hunting! well bubba and i are for sure. no word from blu as to whether he found the stand yet or not

i am in the climber inside the field bend that the huge buck with his 60 or so other deer played mind games with me 2 eves ago.  the wind turned for the better and is blowing me out to the field. ive only hunted in here a couple of mornings and havent seen a sho nuff one in the am yet, but with that many deer around it cant be too bad. plus the non typ is still in here somewhere!

blu is about 400 yards to my sw across a nasty slough on the edge of a huge cut corn field...welll if he found it!

bubba is in the trashpile climber....finally! man i hope he sees a smidge of what ive seen in there and kills a giant! otherwise he will get frustrated and say i oiver hunted it and not go back. well that might not be bad cause ill go back

its 24 with the wind from the w@ about 8-10

its breaking light folks!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good luck tsk...bust em up brother!

First deer is a little buck. Been under me for a few mins feeding on acorns. 

I'm gonna need his great grandpappy to swing thru too!


Let's all give blu an applause....he's in a tree already


----------



## fellybbob

congrats on smoking the banana head.  i miss it. was on fishing trip yesterday no pics of fish but we did good. it will be off topic to post pics of fish on a hunt thread.

bubba. are you on ONE ARROW honey hole lol
ceo's have privilages


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Get em guys!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Felly post any pics you want, this thread is a freeforall!


Bubba....
4 doe under me


Brady....
6 does just went by me




Me....
Twiddlin my thumbs


----------



## bubbabuck

Finally in the trashpile honeyhole!...4 does under me first thing but don't won't to drag doe 4th  mile...gonna wait on bucky!...Perfect mornin for a FreakStudAsaurus to meet Mr Magnus Buzzcut!!!


----------



## aaronward9

JT....... how much will that big steak at the hay bale go in the 1st video??  That thing is HUGE!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Aaron that would be a sweet side o beef!

Herd of 10 just came around head of slough behind me and over lft shoulder. Does n lil bucks, no shooter in crowd.  Most inside bow range tho

Come on sweet beast...I wanna sleep in in the morn!


----------



## barry green

get'em guys!


----------



## Jim Thompson

I had a single doe trot thru a lil while ago...had me looking hard for the bigun, but none there. Then just had 5 does n babies go by. 

Still amazes me how skittish te old does get this time of year. I'm well hidden up here and the wind is good but thge 2 oldest still picked me up and got nervous!


----------



## savannahsdad

get 'em boys........


----------



## tsknmcn

Herd of 10.....that's 2 more than I have seen all year and 2 of mine were repeats.  My kill ratio is higher than yours though. 

On a brighter note, all the cows are gone from our property now.  Future food plots are looking big and green in my eyes. We will be able to get a lot more strategic for next season.


----------



## kevincox

Jt, you need to work mornings and hunt evenings this time of year! LOL Seems all the good bucks are seen on afternoon hunts!


----------



## Jim Thompson

gotta love a good kill ratio tsk

the big dude that controls the movement has turned the spicket off. nothing in nearly an hour here and no reports from bubba or blu.

course last time i said this i was on trashpile stand and within a few mins had a herd with a shooter come thru...lets hope for deja vu!

couple more hours unless these boysd get cold n start whining....dang wind is kickin it!


----------



## bubbabuck

Trashpile honeyhole is kinda quite...well not really quite since every tyree around has a woodpecker in it!!! No deer in a long while...up to 5 does and holding ....waitin on the much talked about trashpile heard to show!...I'm thinkin they know the CEO of de(h isz now here and playtime with OneArrow  is over?...come on Papa!


----------



## rstallings1979

Jim.....I have started reading your thread....just a few questions....are you now retired and living in Illinois?  If so is your old job (whatever job that was) still available.  I would like to be retired young enough to be able to bow hunt like you are.....


----------



## GA DAWG

Jim just couldnt bring himself to kill one untill he had poor ol Bubba up there to drag it out  Did you buy another doe tag JT?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

rstallings1979 said:


> Jim.....I have started reading your thread....just a few questions....are you now retired and living in Illinois?  If so is your old job (whatever job that was) still available.  I would like to be retired young enough to be able to bow hunt like you are.....



He's not retired, hunting is his full time work!


----------



## robertyb

Jeff Phillips said:


> He's not retired, hunting is his full time work!



I am retired and let me tell you that hunting and fishing all the time is hard work. But somebody has to do it.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I am not retired, but was almost once before...then the economy crashed and now im just a broke down deer hunter that spend every dime he had to move to the land of the giants.

Ga-dawg, brady just mentioned a minute ago that he wanted a couple more does to take back to ga...so ill buy a couple mroe to make sure his family is fed

sorry for the delay in updates people.  my BB died and the deer sightings died about the same time.  I ended up seeing 17 does, babies n young bucks.  they all came in 2 groups and 2 hanger ons. after coming down I moved my climber 2 another tree about 10 feet away just trying to get a little more cover from the eagle eyes of so many deer.   the tree I moved it to is so small that no teeth on the stand touches the bark!  but you gotta do what you gotta do

 blu saw about 10 does and bubba ended up with 8-9 I think.

I am eating a bowl of veggie venison soup and crashing.  bubba n blu will be back at it this eve, but of course yall will just have to guess at whats happening till bubba gets the hang of this lftt stuff!

later


----------



## _BuckMaster_

Good Luck Guys...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

kevincox said:


> Jt, you need to work mornings and hunt evenings this time of year! LOL Seems all the good bucks are seen on afternoon hunts!



Yep, seems like all the midwest late season hunt videos I watch seem to generally have better experiences with afternoon hunts.  Wish JT had work swapped the opposite way in his schedule.



Thanks for the good finally summary of this mornings hunts.  Glad everyone saw deer.  Hope all who hunt this afternoon are covered up in whitetails, especially in range.


----------



## Jim Thompson

they should be treed by now, but i havent heard from em.

yall dont forget all the shooter bucks ive had the chance @ over the last 3 weeks or so have been in the mornings. except for monday eve, all of em have been in mornings. course if i could hunt more eves maybe that would change lol


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> yall dont forget all the shooter bucks ive had the chance @ over the last 3 weeks or so have been in the mornings. except for monday eve, all of em have been in mornings. course if i could hunt more eves maybe that would change lol



Yep, I remember that now & was why I delayed earlier in bringing up evening hunts may be better, but your mornings were much better seeing shooter bucks.  

The midwest hunters in late season I watched on DVD's probably just wimped out on the colder tougher morning hunts so they may only hunted the late afternoon warmer times & definitely were not hardcore like JT.


Hope we hear an update soon from bubba & blu since it's getting close to primetime.  Get on 'em guys.


----------



## Jim Thompson

evenings will be great if you have corn or beans to hunt over....uch better for filming too!

no good reports from the boys. bubba cant even see a deer!

i may have to start sittin with em


----------



## Gadestroyer74

bahahaha jt thats funny it is so different when your not able to do the updates we gotta get bubba and them up to speed we are bored to death lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba finally saw a young 8 n brady just had a shooter 9 give him the slip!

bhearn, yall may as well only tune in the mornings lol


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to hear activity is getting better for them so maybe they will get shots at a shooter next time.

Yep, I vote for Jim to start sitting with 'em, but we want JT to bag a big racked beast too.  Tough dilemma.  Maybe they could lease JT for his guide & horseshoe luck services so he don't have to work in the afternoon & evenings.


----------



## red tail

Bubba, 

At least there ain't a guy on a four wheeler visiting you 

Cme on guys get them freak nasty monsters on the ground!!!!


----------



## zman

Hey jt just get bubba r blu to go to work for you n u do the updates. Them boys need to get with it. Either they update like jt r go to work for him so he can update. Them boys are killin us. Good luck guys. Kill a beast


----------



## Jim Thompson

man theyre gonna love these last few posts


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i think they need to hire one of us to be there post master  by the way jim my name is brian nice to meet you lol


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

bubba is setting records for himself & had great improvement this morning doubling his posts during the hunt with 2 updates in almost 2 hours; God bless him & his new bb & quickly coming up to speed with better technology.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba saw a couple of lil bucks n does, no shooters. which is basically like its been for me in that stand in eve...well cept for the non typ and the 60+ 2 nights ago

blu had a shooter stud behind some garbage @ 20 yrds that tuend and walked straight away from him!

bow hunting will rip your danged heart out!!!


see yall in the am...


----------



## red tail

Get some sleep guys. Get them in the am.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

ok 10 days left lets get that giant dirt napped good luck


----------



## Jim Thompson

10 days remaining...thx bhearn

We wake up this morn to about a half in of snow and falling steady....back to a winter wonderland!

I'm in a ladder that is mostly overlooked and for sure hasn't been hunted since november. Its on the side of a ridge with a green wheat field to my left, an overgrown pasture to my right, bedding behind me and hardwoods all around. I'm not far from the trashpile honey hole and am hoping between bubba and I we can nail one down over here.

Bubba is giving the trashpile stand one more go.  The 5 he saw yesterday morn is @ least 10 less than I've seen there on every hunt...so it was a fluke we hope. Course if he don't see much he might give up on it and ill go in and kill one yeah ok!

Brady went back to the doodoo climber where he had the encounter with the beast yester eve. He is facing a huge cut corn field and has hardwoods and cane thicket all around him. The woods around are littered with droppings! This is where I sat on the ground in the cane last week. 

Its only 30 and no wind yet, but should be sw soon and then switching nw by 10...goitta love that kinda switch.

20 till shooting light!!!! Yall cross something for us cause this needs to happen!


----------



## ultramag

Today is the day !!! Good luck Yall


----------



## fellybbob

ultra you got to change your avatar man atleast for a couple days


----------



## ultramag

fellybbob said:


> ultra you got to change your avatar man atleast for a couple days



Come on Man I cant catch a breakI will never be able to post on woody's again without hearing about the fawn that i was framed with that i didnt shoot..Haven has one coming..sorry JT not trying to Hijack your thread..Now back to Illinois


----------



## savannahsdad

good luck guys.  looking forward to the updates!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hijack all you want, this is everyones thread and is obviously more entertainment than killing

I now see that the deer I jumped comin in were bedded around my ladder. Have a bunch of beds filling up with snow. Yall come on back now...ya hear?

Bubba texted me a min ago and said he is finally up in the vertical nightmare! Said @ one time his legs were wrapped around tree n his manhood was snuggled up against said tree.  I sais I had no problem even in the ice! I thnk he mumbled something about a circus monkey

Come on bucks get on your feet!


----------



## DaddyPaul

JT,
What would you like for breakfast this morning?  I'm home with a sick kid and figured the least I could do was make you a virtual meal.

Do work son...(Git'er done)!


----------



## fellybbob

just messing w/u man. you right lets  get back to Hissy, OneArrow and Brad  they in the tree already and locking to stick a beast good luck guys


----------



## ultramag

fellybbob said:


> just messing w/u man. you right lets  get back to Hissy, OneArrow and Brad  they in the tree already and locking to stick a beast good luck guys



I knowWe all had a good laugh the other night with that thread


----------



## DaddyPaul

JT,
I even changed my avy today to my '04 Turner County buck in an attempt to channel some "biggest buck ever" mojo y'alls way.  If you don't speak up soon it'll be Eggo waffles this morning, I'm getting munchy.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I'm absolutely covered up in does! All around n under me. Started with group of about 10 crossing downhill headed up ridge behind. Now I've got 5-f more under n behind me. 

Got a lil video n pics, but all too close for much. Couldn't see any bucks in first group, but too thk to know for sure


----------



## Blu

man i wonder what the rich people are doin this morn cause it just dont get no better than this !!!! snow covered il woods !!!! I hope big daddy makes his way to that 30 yard mark!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Only pics I could get. Will chk videos @ lunch


----------



## Jim Thompson

oops maybe thisll work. postin thru ziplock is not all its made out to be


----------



## Jim Thompson

Nothin since last group. I thought they left, but they fed for a while up the hill from me and I thnk bedded down. 

Bubba has squirrels. Who knows with blu!

Hope bubba aint the snakebit one this trip


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bubba finally sees deer! Small herd of 8-10 goin across hillside!


----------



## Jim Thompson

And brady finally sees a handful of does. Almost shot one, but got scared of the drag. Cause yeah he's back there!

Its 9am...primetime! Snow steady fallin, maybe cup of the sweet nectar of the godz will get em moiving!


----------



## Jim Thompson

this makes the morning for me!


----------



## QTurn

Love the snow on that bow!


----------



## HORTON

*What to do....*

Jim, what do you do when you're holding a cup of coffee and the beast shows up???  
I'm with you, I love a cup of coffee as much as the next guy.  But when you're seeing that many deer how do you plan do dump the cup and get ready to shoot? lol


----------



## JasonB

HORTON said:


> Jim, what do you do when you're holding a cup of coffee and the beast shows up???
> I'm with you, I love a cup of coffee as much as the next guy.  But when you're seeing that many deer how do you plan do dump the cup and get ready to shoot? lol



That's his personal bait!  They come in right after he pours it!


----------



## ugaof94

Jim Thompson said:


> And brady finally sees a handful of does. Almost shot one, but got scared of the drag. Cause yeah he's back there!



I just sent Brady a text and told him to put his big boy britches on and shoot.  The processor I used in Carmi said he drags all his deer out (snow or no snow) on a $5 plastic sled bought at the local gas station.

My be worth gettin one?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Randy, we have a brand new deer cart...bradys just too lazy

Horton, there's an art to it for sure for years when I shot the first deer I saw, I would see a deer, pour the coffee out and shove cup in cargo pocket, shoot the deer, then cry cause I just poured my coffee out!

Nowdays since I watch a lot more than shoot, I always find a spot and make a plan for sitting down the full cup when needed.

Go back to page 9 I thnk and read the story of my smokepole kill. Or someone copy paste it here...its a lil entertaining and involves coffee


----------



## Jim Thompson

Except for the early movement all around me, its been dead in here.  We are gonna climb down soon and check a couple stands real quick and they are gonna make a plan for the eve


----------



## DaddyPaul

Per JT's request...The Coffee Buck Post:

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5523480&postcount=478


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great photos, JT, to let us get a good feel of what it's like hunting up there this morning.  Glad everyone was covered up in deer.  Good to have even blu post a report for us forum folks.  

Hope this afternoon's hunt covers ya'll up with more whitetail action in bow range.


----------



## bubbabuck

Ok folks...Bubba update is happening! I'm in a ground blind on a lil point between a huge wheat field and a cut corn field...blind is at base of a irrigation system and trails coming by it are torn up! Two does come out before I could get my gear inside! Blu is back in same climber as last night hoping that Stud will give him one month close encounter! Stand by cause its still snowing and 33 temps...it could be fun!...OK, I'm huntin the midwest and not at work...it will be FUN!!!


----------



## J Ferguson

GO BUBBA GO
 Know the real ???????? can you keep us updated all eve?????


----------



## DaddyPaul

Get 'em bubba!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job bubba on the report & setup info on the next hunt underway, already starting it off right with 2 whitetails moving thru.  Take down a midwest beast FREAKSTUDASAURUS in the snow for us forum folks while we keep something crossed for you brothers from another mother.


----------



## bubbabuck

redneck12 said:


> GO BUBBA GO
> Know the real ???????? can you keep us updated all eve?????



Whew....now your trying to stress a brother out!!!      Still at 2 but its getting almost time!


----------



## Blu

so back in same spot aS last night snowing rainin wind nw 15 to 20 bout 32 deg!!! dont get much better!!! sitting 30 feet up in a climber on the edge of ii guess 800 ac cut corn field the woods are loaded with fresh poop lookks like maybe staging area.big boy slipped by me last night while i was glassing deer 2 miles away .prob wont  come back but im here  if he does yall cross em for me


----------



## Jim Thompson

yall see i got on em boys about being slack! good job men....kill something!


----------



## bubbabuck

Four nonnies in field now...getting close to prime but wind is kickin!   Come on FSA!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope you hunters are seeing more deer now.  Getting near primetime moving in quickly.  

Congrats, Gentlemen, ya'll are setting records for reports & doing a good job.  Look forward to ya'll getting some chances to blast something.  Let the whitetail parade begin & get to rocking for ya'll.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba....

Holly cow...10 does just ran on both side of blind!!!   Up to 15 now


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba....

6 more and no bone yet....wind just inverted blind walls!


----------



## Resica

How late does it stay light out there?


----------



## Illinoisbound

Come on Bubba & Blu, tell us something!


----------



## bubbabuck

Whew......what a brutal windy evening !! Wind almost took the blind off of me.....it inverted the walls while the heard of 10 was surrounding me !! I still ended up seeing 30plus deer but no bone that I could see......good evening but windy and cold !!....Love it !!
Blu was in a great spot but ended the evening with a big fat 0fer!!....Cant explain that !!

Went up to the local VFW for some all you can eat catfish and now back for some LSU football.....bed soon!

17 and windy in the AM.....later folks !!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Many thx for the post-hunt summary for the evening. Wow, gotta love 30+ deer sightings.  Hope it's better for Blu next time.  Always windy up there, even 20 mph now.

Good luck with this morning's midwest hunting adventure.  Hope everyone is covered up in whitetail activity in range.


----------



## Jim Thompson

9 days remaining and yeah this ones brutal...

im running behind cause i set my alarm for pm by accident...course i didnt get in bed till 2 i thnk!

im in my coffee cup lockon which is on a drain in the middle of a lil woodlot with cut corn fields on both sides.

blku is in the ladder i was in yester morn. on the side of a hill with hardwoods and bedding above a wheat field.

bubba is wearing my trahpile honeyhole out!

they are trying to get out of the wind!!!  im trying to stay awake, noty blow outa thgis lockon and post with ice cube fuingers

its 18 by the truck and the wind is a steady 22 with gusts in the 30s...so yeah its cold.

later people


----------



## shaynepaul708

Smoked the 160+ giant I was on last month another guy got nice ten two days left two guys with tags don't know how to load pics on here from phone get pics and story later. Good luck guys


----------



## Jim Thompson

congrats shayne! thats the way to get it done bro!

moving early even in wind. i just had a buck n 2 does go by. buck was huge body but no antlers  have 2 deer on hill in front too.

bubba has 2 does uinder him now

did i mention thge wind?


----------



## Jim Thompson

resica...drk about 5:15 central


----------



## Jim Thompson

all 5 of my deer are bedded still 2 in front n 2 behind me.

already been hammerin the coffee to try n stay awake. keep dozing which aint good n a lockon!


----------



## Jim Thompson

the 2 in front picked n moved a lil while ago. no more deer...or any other living creature right now!

winds are still brutal and its still below 20 and im still wanting sleep.

prolly pack it in and get a nap...and my workl famous venison soup should be done by now....yep that sounds good.

will tell the boys to try and keep yall informed this afternoon. yall south ga and metro atl hunters be careful n kill a beast


----------



## Jim Thompson

couple of videos from yesterday morning...nothing special, but always cool to look @ deer!  

watch the baby in the second one sniffing that bed...ok so I missed her sniffing it, but she was sniffing before I filmed

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRduO28xTck?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRduO28xTck?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EAdwT1U3BT8?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EAdwT1U3BT8?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Resica

Jim Thompson said:


> resica...drk about 5:15 central



Thanks Jim.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough to think about tomorrow there will only be 8 days of the IL deer season left for you folks.  That was another fine taste of what it's like hunting up there on your short video clips of whitetail action in the snow.  Glad ya'll saw some this morning with a low of 17 but it's warmed up for ya'll to a balmy high of the daytime at 24 now with sustained 21 mph WNW winds.  Ya'lls avg. hi temp is 40 & avg low is 22 up there, too.  Looks like ya'lls Sunset is 4:50pm CT or 5:50pm ET, along with tomorrow's Sunrise at 7:09am CT or 8:09am ET.  

Hope ya'll have some great hunting this cold afternoon.


----------



## medic1

Jim, you ever thought about getting a spill-proof coffee thermos that you can drink from? I have one from Stanley that works well. Non-glare, rubberized coating, twist-top no-spill lid. Works well in the stand.


----------



## bubbabuck

Well yeah I'm back in trashpile...first time been huntyed in evening!...8 in wheat already when I got here and 2 mo  just came buy! Wind is sytill brutal buyt I'm hoping a hungty will come running!  Yall stand buy!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yessiree!  Woo hoo, ya'll are out hunting again for the 2nd session, you hard core die hards.  WTG!!!

Was afraid ya'll may wimp out with the painfully frigid windy conditions up there & stay in to watch the 1st NFL playoff game, but I'm glad your hearts are in the right place & I'm feeling much better ya'll are already out chasing 'em.  Hope it pays off big time with some bone in range & later bone on the ground bowing  to ya'lls superior stealth & skilled outdoorsmanship.  Go get 'em guys & us forum folks will find something to keep crossed for you.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba....

5 going up the hioll and 2 coming down...up to 17...on the move

and then....

8 doe with a nice 130 ten and a tall buck stayed out 100yds!..couldn't glass him with does under me


----------



## wmahunter

Jim Thompson said:


> all 5 of my deer are bedded still 2 in front n 2 behind me.
> 
> already been hammerin the coffee to try n stay awake. keep dozing which aint good n a lockon!



What ya putin in that coffee anyway cause your math sure doesn't add up?


----------



## huntfish

wmahunter said:


> What ya putin in that coffee anyway cause your math sure doesn't add up?



My initial thoughts also, but probably due to cold and just miss pressing a number.   Heck there is no way I could type on a BB while sitting on the beach...


----------



## Jim Thompson

haha wma, good catch. i had 3 behind me and 2 in front  

already 14 here now....gonna b cold in the morning people!  come on!!!


----------



## kevincox

JT, did yall give up your lease in Heard?


----------



## GrandSlamHunter

Jim, I'm in Brown County hunting and it's supposed to be -5 in the morning. That's why I sleep in and hunt only afternoons this time of year. I saw 19 does and 11 bucks in standing beans this afternoon from a ground blind. Included were 3 eights and a 10. They came out on a trail 50 yards from my blind, so it's getting moved in the morning. Good luck in the morning and stay warm.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like a good Saturday afternoon hunt.

Hope Sunday's hunts bring lots of whitetail action up close & personal.  Go get 'em guys.


----------



## Jim Thompson

8 days remaining...

and w'ere back! 

since the mornings have come close to shutting down, we are all running around toi do something different.  i am in a lockon just inside a wheat field. this stand hasnt been hunted but once this season and for good reason, there is absolutely no reason for the deer to come thru with the way the food lays this year

bubba is in a ladder between cut corn n bedding. neither of us have ever hunted there, but his looks more promising than mine!

brady is hanging in the ridges hoping for a mid morning snack!

its a fine 9 degrees where i parked @ and the wind is east, moving to ne.

come on big un slip up like a baby buck would do!!!!


----------



## ruger man

man yall need to put some bone down
took my 5 year old yesterday and i was about to bust a doe and he says loudly are you going to shoot or what well you know how that ended
good luck and i hope it finally happens for yall today


----------



## Jim Thompson

gotta love it ruger!!!


good luck grandslam! hope ur sleeping good right now wish like hades i could hunt the eves as well but i gotta make some cabbage sometime  course personally i wanna hunt both!

btw did i mention we call this stand "the lockon that bubba missed a giant 10 @ about 15 yards a few years back" stand?  no reason


----------



## robertyb

Jim Thompson said:


> gotta love it ruger!!!
> 
> 
> good luck grandslam! hope ur sleeping good right now wish like hades i could hunt the eves as well but i gotta make some cabbage sometime  course personally i wanna hunt both!
> 
> btw did i mention we call this stand *"the lockon that bubba missed a giant 10 @ about 15 yards a few years back" stand?*  no reason



Then you need to do something to rename it "the lockon where ole one-arrow killed the monster in 2011 stand"


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa, single digit low temps, but it's shocking for the wind to calm down now up there at NNE 1 mph.  

Hope deer start moving soon for some sightings & that ya'll can ambush some big bone somewhere.  Hang in there.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Sippin' a little nectar and channeling some mojo y'alls way boys.  Time to kill something!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry haven't been able to get online.

Just as predicted, deer have no reason to be in here. No deer seen and we decided to call it an early moprn so that we can make a gameplan.  Grabbing a blind to get a wheatfield surrounded, then to town for a plate of eggs and some doe tags!

Btw, when I came down and got on rd more than 30 deer crossed in front of me! Talked with a neighbor outfitter too and he said mornings died for them 5-6 days ago...sound familiar?...and that a bunch of bucks are bein seen with no bone

Yall hang on a while and these boysll be back with ya this afternoon...and ill be back on monday morn and eve


----------



## kevincox

Dont shoot next years trophy for a doe. It happens, be careful!


----------



## Jim Thompson

kevincox said:


> Dont shoot next years trophy for a doe. It happens, be careful!



yep gotta be real careful right now.  Ive seen a few over the last couple weeks that have already dropped.

bubba should be updating here soon.  he is headed to the blind that we moved @ lunch.

come on man kill something already!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Anybody hunted the lock on that is at the end of the trail out of the willows?


----------



## bubbabuck

Jeff, not yet but I been thinkin bout it!  I'm back at it in a blind on the edge of a small hardwood island in a cut corn fiel between a huge nasty hardwood slough and a huge green wheat field....seen 30 plus in this wheat field friday evening from other blind location where by the way some fine local decided he needed that ground blind worse then me and took it! I'm hoping he decides he wants this one while I'm in it so I can share my thoughts on stealing with the fine upstanding citizen!!!  However if he decides not to show maybe ol Papa FSA will show and I can take it out on him!! They came by this island in herds so far...just need the right one to do it tonight! About another hour and the gates should open...got my camera and gonna try to get yall some pics...keep em crossed folks!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

good luck bubba i hate a dang thief had someone jack one of my trail cameras this year too i am glad i didnt catch them might not be good look forward to the updates


----------



## Jim Thompson

good luck bro! looks like you finally got in there before the deer show up....i didnt see a single deer in any of the fields on 62 on the way in.

kill em up bubba...just remember to watch the blowdown and be ready for that beast ive seen in there  to pop up right behind you!


----------



## bubbabuck

You gotta be kiodding me! Been coming out on this end  of island every time...except to night! Yep,100 yds behind on other end!  I'm thiking it justis not meant to happen!


----------



## Jim Thompson

they may hit the tree line and head ur way....and they aint all thats there...just look for tall tines!

also go the blackberry appworld icon on ur phone n dowload the nfl app...you can listento the game


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...

Huge herd n woods.   Stand by


----------



## Jim Thompson

all does n staying across treeline.

hang in there bubba...more will show


----------



## GA DAWG

Bubba get one?????????? How much it cost to turkey hunt up there?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Forum is experiencing lots of problems this evening trying to stay online but dying occasional with slow performance issues too.  Guess that's kinda like ya'll up there struggling to get a signal to post your good hunting reports.

I'm sure ya'll have heard, but we're being pounded by snow in Georgia right now.  Already 1-inch of snow in the Atlanta metro area and 2-inches on the local TV Fox 5 Atlanta news weather deck.



Jim Thompson said:


> Btw, when I came down and got on rd more than 30 deer crossed in front of me! Talked with a neighbor outfitter too and he said mornings died for them 5-6 days ago...sound familiar?...and that a bunch of bucks are bein seen with no bone





bubbabuck said:


> Jeff, not yet but I been thinkin bout it!  I'm back at it in a blind on the edge of a small hardwood island in a cut corn fiel between a huge nasty hardwood slough and a huge green wheat field....seen 30 plus in this wheat field friday evening from other blind location where by the way some fine local decided he needed that ground blind worse then me and took it! I'm hoping he decides he wants this one while I'm in it so I can share my thoughts on stealing with the fine upstanding citizen!!!  However if he decides not to show maybe ol Papa FSA will show and I can take it out on him!! They came by this island in herds so far...just need the right one to do it tonight! About another hour and the gates should open...got my camera and gonna try to get yall some pics...keep em crossed folks!!!



Whoa, that's mind blowing seeing 30+ whitetail herds.  Hope Blu gets chances to see herds like that too.

Hate it for you bubba to lose your blind to a nasty local thief.  What a major bummer.  

Wonder what happened to bubba's huge herd n da woods???  Sounds tough deciding which way to face the blind & which windows to leave open for viewing while trying to stay hidden.  Guessing ya'll just face the blinds toward the most deer tracks & trails.

Hope this afternoon or evening went well for ya'll.  Look forward to any summaries how it turned out. 

With starting tomorrow morning, deer season ending in 7 days, it sure seems to be going by faster as it gets nearer to closing.

Good luck with the hunts tomorrow & glad JT is off so he can hunt both times.


----------



## DaddyPaul

OK guys, got my nectar and laptop, y'all need to wake the heck up and let's get this done!


----------



## shaynepaul708

here he is the famous "Gimpy" 6.5 year old stud who got hit by car last year the outfitter saw him last year shortly after the rut. they were sure they would find the busted up ten point dead after seeing him laying in a field right off the highway. They attempted to approach him and he limped off dragging back left leg. He showed up this year in early season with a profound limp so they named him Gimpy and he was sporting some pretty unique head gear. Friday night i passed up a 45 yd shot on him due to the 35+ winds at 445 and at 519 he poked back out at 25 with the last touch of light i passed my rage thru both lungs and had 86 yd recovery. The other ten pt killed was another mature deer with acorn tips on all his tines measured out to 128 but my friends biggest buck and definatly unique


----------



## Hardwoods

Not in a tree this morning?


----------



## QTurn

Nice buck Shayne!!  Love that rack.....


----------



## Jim Thompson

fine old nasty beast shayne, congrats bro!




change of plans this morning...they slept in like a lil babies and I....yeah I slept in too, cept mine was a manly snooze


we are working on a plan for the eve.  yall be careful down there...be back soon


----------



## phillip

Hey Jim yall huntin


----------



## Jim Thompson

yep we are back and ready to draw blood!

i am in a new blind on a wheat field corner. i have a hard rd to my right, a lil wood lot behind, wheat field all around and a hardwood ridge to my left.

bubba is across the wheat from me in a blind with his back against a small island in the wheat.  ive seen a massive number of deer where he is including a sho nuff a couple of times. he has seen a bunch right here where i am.

blu is in a lockon in a tight stretch of woods with fields on both sides of him.

its warm @ 35 but a stout 15 mph wind from the east.  snow should start any minute now.

we have the pull cart in the truck and are needin a few more does n 3 massive illinois monstrs!!!!

yall hang on cause it might get good...well thats if the oil riggers will get out of the field! they are a few hundred yards to my left and will be drivn between me n bubba in about an hour lol


----------



## bubbabuck

Here we go....I'm back in blind from last night hoping herd will pick my trail to wheat tonight! Blu is in locon where I shot and lost the stud last jan watching a harwood drain bordering a large new alfalfa field...... Jt is in a blind 400 yds across new wheat field from me....wind is perfect , however there is the lil problem of a crew drilling an oil well in middle of wheat field....other than that it perfect and hopes to be fun!!! Here we go!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

gotta love hunting so close to every day activities...

i just watched and heard a school bus pull up and drop some crumb snatchers off. couldnt see the kids, but could hear them fine.   gotta love it!

from blu....
dude this a great lookin spot didnt bust none coming in bring on the beast an good luck


----------



## QTurn

Good luck guys!!  I just broke out the appleshine and am settled in for the evening.....

Keep the updates coming....


----------



## bubbabuck

Almos time for the gates to open...wish oil guys would head to the beer store a little early!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx artie! man a lil sip o evenintime nectar wouild be good right now!

first doe is in field. i saw her croiss behind bubba in the island.  maybe she will slip around his left and i will hear that old loud bow go off


----------



## kevincox

Jim Thompson said:


> gotta love hunting so close to every day activities...
> 
> i just watched and heard a school bus pull up and drop some crumb snatchers off. couldnt see the kids, but could hear them fine.   gotta love it!
> 
> from blu....
> dude this a great lookin spot didnt bust none coming in bring on the beast an good luck



I shot a buck in Illinois that ran out into a field and fell down just as a school bus of kids were riding by.


----------



## HermanMerman

QTurn said:


> Good luck guys!!  I just broke out the appleshine and am settled in for the evening.....
> 
> Keep the updates coming....



Care to share some of that appleshine?

Good luck fellas! Stick a hoss!


----------



## Jim Thompson

4 does closin in on me....oilers gone.

bubba...Whoa...nice 10 at 35 yds almost got shot!  Let him go!  In woods now headed to field ...


----------



## QTurn

Sorry fellas!!  I only have a quart.  Not really enough to share......

And JT, I doubt you'll hear that Maxxis when it fires.  However; Bubba may be to focused on his Jitterbug and not see the deer.......


----------



## Jim Thompson

somthin spooked does n they headerd back across field

man come on! 45 mins of deer killin opportunity!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like activity is picking up as ya'll slip into primetime after a well deserved morning break. Shooo, scoot, & get outta there oil riggers.  Feel free to let your bows gnaw on some whitetails with some rage & lay some bone or banana heads down anytime soon folks.  Happy blood trails this evening, Gentlemen.


----------



## Jim Thompson

herd...hang on


----------



## QTurn

hanging on......


----------



## Ruger Theory

Somebody kill something already!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

25 or so deer one young 11 all 60 out


----------



## J Ferguson

We hangin


----------



## Jim Thompson

prolly 50 now! everywhere


----------



## snowbuck

need pictures of that many deer


----------



## fellybbob

draw blood jim


----------



## Jim Thompson

snow, they are spread out but i got a few pics of the young buck and the first 15 or so. will post later.

gettn dark n still nuthin in bow range


----------



## Jim Thompson

maybe 75 across this danged field now!  man this is killin me!

blu shot a doe but thnks shot maybe back. will hold off till morn on her

just a lil longer


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to paint an arrow red, Blu!!!


----------



## fellybbob

shoot an arrow into the herd you'll hit one lol


----------



## snowbuck

i carried my son on youth hunt n ipava il  love it carring him and daughter this year


----------



## Jim Thompson

yeah snowbuck, its something else for sure.

shootin light is gone. season is winding down quickly

will update oin blus doe soon as i can. nite people


----------



## Illinoisbound

Hope you find her Blu.  Good luck in the morning ya'll.


----------



## ruger man

blu hope you find her
good luck today everybody


----------



## J Ferguson

Where yall at??? we need sum updates!!!!! hope yall didnt sleep in again.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Sippin' nectar alone again this morning...


----------



## Jim Thompson

6 days remaining....

we wake up this morn to a couple inches of snow and falling hard.. im in a climber in a little pinch of woods that necks down to maybe 50 yards wide. we call it the persimmon climber because of all the persimmon trees in here...heck this climber is on one of em i have bedding in front and behind me and field to left and right. i can see the ladder i shot the doe from a few days back. i jumped a herd out from under the climber when i got in

bubba is in a ladder on the edge of a non growing alfalfa field. the woods to his back is a typical winter bedding area. they pile in the deep draw for an afternoon nap i guess.

its only about 29 and the wind shows 3 dif directions in the next 3 hours so yeah were gonna get busted!

lets go deer! the mornings have been tough for several daysa now, bring em back!


----------



## Jim Thompson

first deer is a doe about 200 yrds in the left field...gonna need em a bit closer!


----------



## quinn

Good luck Jim,gonna send one your way this morning about 8:57.


----------



## sman

Here deer, here
Come up in here deer!

Did that help?


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx quinn n sman, that helped lol

was just watchin 4 does head to bed acrossd field to left and looked right and almost missed seein a pretty nice 8 trottin across field to right. not sure if shooter, but closer. dont thnk ive seen him before


----------



## Jim Thompson

bunch of deer on fencerow across field to right. couldnt seer any bone, but binocs are basically useless in snow and cold. tops coivered in snow n bottoms fog from handwarmer!

oh yeah blu slept in and bvubbas huntin from the truck so its just me

gotta tell ya that with a long season winding down and with mornings being very hit or miss, its tough dragging out of bed!


----------



## Jim Thompson

5 more deer on fencerow. gotta love choosing wrong sider of field! course when i kilkled the doe up here a bunch were using this side.  that fence over there goes almosdt to the trasdhpile sdtand. shoulda been there!


----------



## Jim Thompson

no deer for a while now but i can see a beast taking a midmornin stroll thru my persimmon thicket. fella can dream right?

wind is stout now and im gettin slammed in facer with the snow! yet again i prolly shoulda put on a jacket


----------



## Jim Thompson

had a couple does cross field and go dead under the ladder i shot my doe from. maybe shoulda been there too! still none within bow range. 

gonna have to call it early today. few things to do before lunch.  will try and get sopme pics up too.

bubba n blu will be back this eve. later people


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Always a good sign with seeing deer movement. Sorry to see deer season slip away from ya'll soon with less than a week left.  At least ya'll have plenty of options to hunt over fresh deer sign.  JT has logged more time & experience in a midwest deer stand than most locals & other hunters so getting a job with an outfitter looks good if that's what he wants.  Look forward to ya'll shooting soon & in finding blu's deer.  Good luck folks.  As always, thx for the hunting reports.


----------



## Jim Thompson

few pics from yesterday and this morning.  some are horrible quality because of low light or visibility, but you get the idea.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Had a blast with your good recent photos.  Doesn't matter about quality, but just seeing the action & adventure ya'll are experiencing is a huge hoot.  Appreciate it.


----------



## doublebrowtine

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Had a blast with your good recent photos.  Doesn't matter about quality, but just seeing the action & adventure ya'll are experiencing is a huge hoot.  Appreciate it.



x2


----------



## TC7mm08

Jim,

I find myself looking for updates all the time. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I have paid for entertainment a lot worse than this.  Man I hope you kill a booner....You have earned him my friend. This thread just shows you how tough it is to hunt even in the promise land of the midwest.  I would have stuck the 10 pnt yesterday as he made his way across the field.  He will be a good one though.  Great job buddy.


----------



## Jim Thompson

thanks for the kind words folks.  its been a good one for sure!


----------



## J Ferguson

Yall find Blu's deer? bet it was tough to see blood after tha snow hit


----------



## Jim Thompson

no luck on his doe

she wasnt laying where he thought she laid down and then of course with no blood it was a crap shoot.


----------



## snowbuck

ready for someone to blast one


----------



## Jim Thompson

They are back in trees, but I can't get an answer from bubba. Hope he's not swinging from the tree

They are hunting the trashpile climber and brought in another climber that they put 100 or so yards behind it in the slough. Maybe they will have em surrounded!


----------



## Illinoisbound

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Had a blast with your good recent photos.  Doesn't matter about quality, but just seeing the action & adventure ya'll are experiencing is a huge hoot.  Appreciate it.



yep, me too


----------



## red tail

Need an update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hope yall are too busy dragging them out!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

finally got a hold of them. said they had no recept down in the bottom...snow must be on the lines

both saw deer, but no shooters man finding the big boys is getting harder as the days go by! 

see yall in am


----------



## Jim Thompson

5 days remaining...

back in a tree and ill start with the weather. can only be described as brutal.  16 and wind is howling @ 20 from the wnw. it is a perfect wind for this stand, but that puts it dead in my face and the snow although lighter is already wearing my face out!

i am in a climber 100 yards inside the bend of a field. this is the stand that i had the huge herd conme thru with the massive 10 chasing does last week. he was inside of bow range several times with no shot

today might be different!!!!!!

bubba n blu are doin the right thing by catchin some sheep. if ida checked the weather from the bed i woulda too expedition fleece and a good layering system is where its at!

30 or so before first light....come on beast time is slippin away...give me one more shot baby!


----------



## tsknmcn

9 minutes to legal shooting time. I can see to shoot now because I'm hunting with a gun today.  I am in a tower stand in an old cow pasture hoping to catch a stragler heading to the woods this morning.

Good luck to all you boys up north.


----------



## Monster Hunter

Good luck this morning.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bust em up tskmacon! Thx monster!

Prolly won't stay, but the wind has all but died in here!!!!!!! Please stay down

Breaking light people...


----------



## fellybbob

you are one tuff cookie when it comes to that weather jim. what makes you go out there a change to get that beast or your love for hunting good luck this morn

those pansies sleeping in...................
iwish i had those opurtunities.


----------



## Illinoisbound

good luck Jimbo!


----------



## Jim Thompson

What's the chances of not a single deer yet? But @ least I got my buddy the wind back not as bad as before light tho. 

This late season hunting is so hit or miss! If the herd moves in a different direction your out o luck. Course if they move in your direction they are so on edge that your still out o luck most times!

Felly its the hunting and not the beast...I came up here 2 years ago in january with only doe tags...and yeah I slung some arrows and didn't kill a one lol


----------



## fellybbob

i figure the beast will be a bonus.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Also felly, I just saw the pansie comment and that's a bit overboard. 

Thoser 2 hunted up here last jan and temps stayed around 0 the whole week!  Bubba hunted it every day and blu...well blu slept in then too. 

So ok blus the pansie


----------



## Jim Thompson

Still no deer see this makes them smart fort sleepn in. 

With no deer to watch I've been pondering things....first its almost impossible to shoot a coyote that sees you draw. I just tried and never released!

And second is that a stndrd run o mill granny knot will not hold ur camera bag and they will eventually end up in the snow!


----------



## Nashces

Ok sending positive thoughts of a MEGA BUCK to walk past Jim in the next 15 minutes.  If everyone thinks about this together it will happen haha.

Nash


----------



## fellybbob

sorry if i was a bit overboard but if i was in their shoes my shoes would be full of snow, then up a tree, then cold


----------



## fellybbob

thats just me


----------



## tsknmcn

If you have seen a yote, you have seen more than me.  I did have a couple birds land on the roof of this tower and freaked me out for a second.  Bird claws on a tin roof just wasn't a noise I was expecting to hear.

It has warmed up to 31 from 27.  The feels like temp is 21.  Wind is blowing 13 with gusts going even higher.  This tower is nice for that.  It is the first time I have hunted it.  My dad built it to hunt out of this year and the seat is very bad.  It's a plastic patio chair and I have had about all I can stand after 3.5 hours.  I wish I could have my millenium lock on in here.  lol

I still have 1 PB&J and 3 cups of hot chocolate left.  I came prepared to stay this morning.  I even have my HP Mini netbook in here with me.  I've been doing a little of my work in case I decide to hunt this afternoon too.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ah felly, I was just messin with ya. U can bet we rag each other every chance we get

No deer still! Can't believe it. Gonna get down n scout a lil, maybe slip in deep into a bowl of my world famous venison veggie soup then make a plan cause this eve is my last evening hunt of the 2010-2011 season!

Tsk stay with em bro! Natches is was a good try lol


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, sorry for the rare uncommon hunt of JT not seeing deer, but good bubba & blu at least are seeing them in yesterday's afternoon hunt.  Hope it gets better with only a few days left in the season.  Hang in there, since there's still plenty of time to drill a beast, but if anyone has any doe tags left then it's not worth hesitating & should go ahead to lay a smackdown on a nanny since there may not be another opportunity.  Good luck guys & hang tough.  Look forward to the next hunting reports.


----------



## robertyb

Jim Thompson said:


> 5 days remaining...
> 
> back in a tree and ill start with the weather. can only be described as brutal.  16 and wind is howling @ 20 from the wnw. it is a perfect wind for this stand, but that puts it dead in my face and the snow although lighter is already wearing my face out!
> 
> i am in a climber 100 yards inside the bend of a field. this is the stand that i had the huge herd conme thru with the massive 10 chasing does last week. he was inside of bow range several times with no shot
> 
> today might be different!!!!!!
> 
> *bubba n blu are doin the right thing by catchin some sheep*. if ida checked the weather from the bed i woulda too expedition fleece and a good layering system is where its at!
> 
> 30 or so before first light....come on beast time is slippin away...give me one more shot baby!



So those ole boys are farming now? Getting into animal husbandry maybe?




Sorry...  could not resist...


----------



## NDLucas

You're looking at 7 degrees tonight JT, and a high of 25 tomorrow. They GOTTA be moving in that cold.


----------



## Jim Thompson

ndlucas youde think it! aughta be on feet right now slapping down some wheat!

we are back on stand after some heavy scouting, blind and stand moving and lunch.  me n bubba are back on the wheat field where we saw 75 or so deer on monday eve.  he is in his climber in the island where his blind wads and we moved the blind to the point 100 yards across from where i hunted the other eve. the snow and our sightings on monday helkped narrow it down a bit.

blu is back in his climber down by the cut corn where the beast gave him the slip a couple of eves ago.

yes we all have doe tags and are all good with using them...we just need these nervous bananaheads to relax a minute so we can kill a few more.

btw the oil riggers that were 300 or so yards away on monday are now 100 or so away they are hornin in on my setup lol. course on mon about 4 when they left the deer poured out like the bell was ringing!

its still cold in the high teens and the wind is howling from the wnw...yall hang on for my last evening hunt!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

this is what my blind looks like and also included a pic of how close the oilers are


----------



## wmahunter

They're gonna have to put a heck of a hump in that pivot to get over the rocking horse.


----------



## Lukikus2

Good luck this pm Jim. You have definetly earned it with all the stand time you've put in. I've really enjoyed the thread. Better than TV (or work) anytime. "Let her Fly"


----------



## fellybbob

borntohunt why you had to go and change your avatar men? 
that beast map was fine bro.


----------



## Jim Thompson

first 11 deer just ghit wheat @ ridge to my far left.  yall swing this way please...


----------



## Jim Thompson

make that 12 and one might be a shooter....tough to tell @ thgis distyance and backdrop


----------



## Jim Thompson

more thgan 20 now. pourin off hill


----------



## GA DAWG

Yall should see the deer tracks here in all this snow..They are hammering the privet hedge..I need to get them some corn tomorrow so they aint gotta work so hard..They aint used to this stuff like yalls northern deer


----------



## Jim Thompson

that wasd fun whle it lasted. big herd with nice 8 all over thge blind i was in on monday eve lol. thn decided the grass is greener across the rd and went that way


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba has a 10pt n a herd back near him across a finger of woods


----------



## Jim Thompson

i can see part of his herd. they are feeding in the sop we moved this blnd from. somebody find that head bangin asgainst wall smiley please


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba....

Huge broke shjooter in backl fioeld


----------



## Jim Thompson

11 does n front of me @ 50 yrds!


----------



## Hardwoods

Jim Thompson said:


> i can see part of his herd. they are feeding in the sop we moved this blnd from. somebody find that head bangin asgainst wall smiley please



Here ya go....


----------



## Hardwoods

Sounds like a fun hunt you guys are having!


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 bucks n bunch now. gotta b ckloser


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

fellybbob said:


> borntohunt why you had to go and change your avatar men?
> that beast map was fine bro.



Thought the deer crowds in my last 2 years avatar may give jt, bubba, & blu some hope & inspiration to go with the deer herds they're seeing in S. IL, but looks like your deer herds in your avatar should provide that so I'll try to go back to the midwest PY BC beast map.



Bummers, I missed this afternoon's hunt up there since I spent too much time shoveling 6-inches of snow around the home.

Wow, that's sad to hear this may be jim's last evening hunt.  Let's get to cooperating you wiley whitetails & mess up some to come in close range for these hardcore GA boys.

Whoa, 1st deer sightings & they show up in incredible numbers of double digit herds.  Awesome, dudes!  

Those are some more mighty fine photos.  Thx. Heck yeah, that blind is brushed into so much camo cover that it would not surprise me if midwest whitetails bed down right down next to & against the blind to get out of the bad winds.  

Awe now, them oilers just way too close for comfort.  Scoot & git out of them mighty hunting lands you nasty riggers.

That's crazy ya'll can't win for losing when you hunt another place & the deer herds go by in great numbers by your previous deer stand site.

Hope some folks up there got to shoot some arrows at something, even if it's at nasty yotes who don't stand still too often.  

Hope it was a great afternoon hunt for all, Gentlemen.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

need updates yalll must have busted one


----------



## Jim Thompson

no shots again!

i had a fine broke up shooter (same one bubba saw) @ 50 yrds but no closer. he is same buck that back about 100 pages ago i took a pic of while he was tending a doe.  so in all tonite i saw about 35 does n 4 bucks.  2 of the bucks i prolly woulda shot....ok one 100 percent for sure and one that i prolly would have


----------



## brownceluse

Better luck in the am Jim! Good luck!


----------



## snowbuck

maybe u will get one in range tomorrow  I HOPE ready to see bone.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Awe man, what a gut wrencher for Jim coming so close to bagging & tagging "The Man", a for real Illinois Giant, a Bull Moose Midwest Whitetail.  

Hope we can keep it fired up around here for ya'll these last few days of the season & we may as well throw another log on Woody's fire to help keep ya'll warm enough to fling a few more meat missles. 

Look forward to ya'll making it happen on Thursday & taking down the bow beast of your dreams.


----------



## Jim Thompson

4 days....

we are @ it again!  im doing something different and am yet again in a stand ive never hunted. its a lockon very clodse to the road and is a major crossing point between 2 wood lots.  the buck i shoit with my smoker prolly came across here. bubba hunted here one time and watched a handful of nasty beasts run this woodlot. the huge 10 that gave me the slip last week would use this crossing.  so yeah they are in here, just need them now! i feel certain i will see deer but also pretty certain i wont manage a shot because of how spooky these deer are right now. getting almost impossible to fool one

blu is back in the climber where the beast slipped by last week. the sign is too good right there and he cant ignore it.  yesterday we found a rub as big as my thigh with gouge marks chin high righ there!

bubba had a real bad night and is still prone.  if we were seeing deer in mornings he would fight thru, but mornings are bad and hes prolly doin the right thing again.

its 11 degrees and the wind is calm...come one!


----------



## ruger man

good luck jim


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like some good hunting stand setups with some fine deer sign & rich history of whitetail activity.

We're keeping something crossed for ya'll & hoping deer are fooled into coming in range in those well known whitetail herds.  C'mon deer, start cooperating.


----------



## Jim Thompson

first 2 deer, doe n fine 2yr old 8, just slipped by @ 75 yards like ghosts . never made a sound in this frtozen snow until they hit the ice @ the rd crossing.

gotta be careful with the updating or ones gonna ghet by me.

squirrels are on fire this morn. seems like every one in the county is right here!


----------



## fellybbob

yall seen red tail new toy? in bowhunting threads


----------



## Jim Thompson

momma n baby under me. shes got me. baby dont care. been holdin bow spo long hand fgroze! hang on


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yikes, some stressful moments for Jim, but hope he gets a good opportunity to take a shot to bag & tag some thwacked venison.  Hang in there, JT, you can do it man!


----------



## Jim Thompson

no shot coulda shot the little one (prolly 80lbs lol) 20 times but just felt like it was a button. momma stayed 40 out acting like fool stompin n sniffin.

baby has to be bedded around me but i cant find it. mommasd still 80 or so out.

blu sawe a couple does but weerre out of range.

still early. sorry about spellin, fingers icy lol


----------



## zman

put it in the boiler room jt..


----------



## zman

i was a little late.. oh well good luck maybe u will see the mack daddy and bust him


----------



## Jim Thompson

couple more just woke me up by breaking ice @ rd...only thgey are a good bit behindf me. snowing like mad now!


----------



## Monster Hunter

Good luck!


----------



## Sundays Money

jt your taking down to the wire when you smoke the sweet il beast
be careful when dragging  not to pull those monster horns off.


----------



## Jim Thompson

more breakin ice across rd. hang on


----------



## Jim Thompson

3 does n rd comin my way


----------



## Jim Thompson

lead doe tasted the hoyt!

hang on again gotta renock


----------



## bowsmith




----------



## ruger man

way to go jt.
now just need the monster behind it.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Do work JT!


----------



## Jim Thompson

oops! just hit a limb shootin @ another doe lol. only 2 more arrows


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job, Jim!  Way to make the most of the last days of the season.  Glad you ain't finished 'til your quiver is empty and/or you're out of tags.  Way to feed that hungry Hoyt!  Bubba's gonna be feeling mighty sorry for not making it out to morning hunts.  Somebody has just found another honey hole.  U da man, JT!!!  Woo hoo!


----------



## mrpdl

Tell Bubba to quit dragging tail and get to dragging your deer!!!!


----------



## QTurn

Excellent!!


----------



## Fortenberry

Show us some pics of that bloody snow and your deer


----------



## zman

way to go jt..


----------



## GA DAWG

How bout sending some backstraps to north Ga


----------



## sman

*sweet! *


----------



## Sundays Money




----------



## Jim Thompson

thanks folks.  I did all i could to kill another and another.  had a couple under me again but couldnt get em as close as needed.  lost web reception so I couldnt update.

I found both arrows and then this was laying 75 yards from my stand


----------



## sman

Way to go JT!


----------



## robertyb

She looks like she is a big one. way to go JT.


----------



## zman

now time to go get bubba since hes all rested..lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

few pics from yesterday eves hunt on the wheat field.  notice the blind that we shoulda been in


----------



## Rob

Congrats - awesome pics and very nice shot.  I really enjoy following your updates!!!!  thank for taking the time to do this.


----------



## tsknmcn

Congrats JT!   That's going to be some fine eatin'. I'm having deer stir fry and rice right now.   Yum.

Great new pics too.


----------



## bubbabuck

Well.....The CEO Pansie is up , rested, warm, and feeling much better....Thanks !!!
Felly, i cant deny it brother.....however if I were to try some sort of weak defense..( very weak)....After hunting last Jan morning and evening hunts with well below zero every morning and never above 9  for the week....I was seeing big numbers on both hunts....this year in the mornings almost nothing....Decided not to suffer quite as much !!
I gots to give it to my brother ( from a different mother ) JT for sticking it out and making it happen...again...and again !!!
Good shooting Dude !!
Blu and I will be in both blinds this evening.....maybe one of us will be right ????!!!!


----------



## HunterEllis

Congrats


----------



## ultramag

Good Job JTNice shot !!!!!


----------



## fellybbob

Bubba good to hear you up and about. that world famous venison veggie sup does wonders now go out there this pm and hammer something. by the way Ole One Arrow put the smack down on a fine banana head this am. good hunting Jim, congrats
blue you dont post enough in this thread to be talk about ( but you're trying) good luck this eve guys


----------



## fellybbob

then again Bubba you could be sufering from OA which is common
among hunters


----------



## GA DAWG

Bubba, did JT make you drag this deer out also??


----------



## Illinoisbound

JT Congrats on the backstraps!  Now if the 2 ladies would just shoot something!


----------



## Jim Thompson

thx folks...was good to draw a lil more blood. if ida doubled up id been @ walmart gettin more doe tags. afterall i still have a couple days

illinois, im thnkn the same thing! i wish they would kill something!


----------



## bubbabuck

Bubba showed up as naner head was beimg loaded in truck....wisdom comes with age...hopefully?? Here we go...Wheat field Chess match round 5 is under way...the two lady pansies are in both blinds this evening(which means the herd will show around my climber from last evening) I'm in blind in pics and Blu is in blind with cane all around it....front oil crew just left and hopefully back crew will follow soon!!! Yall keep em crossed we win tonite and not the herd....we are running out of evenings quickly!!!   Here we go!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

load up boys....its time!


----------



## fellybbob

indeed >>>-------------->


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another fine looking snow doe, JT.  Glad you found your arrows to reload for the last few days of the season (unfortunately only morning hunts left for Jim) which most likely you're gonna need.  Hope you have to make more trips to Walmart for more tags, & I'll be glad to chip in funds for all the rocking entertainment ya'll are bringing us forum folks.  Way to put the pressure on bubba & blu, but I'm sure they'll rise to the occasion.  

Yessiree, more mighty good photos with winter whitetail wonderland herds teasing all of us, but those blinds look primed for more action. 

Thanks for describing ya'lls good hunting setups for this next hunt, Bubba.  Take confidence in the wisdom ya'll have done all you can reasonably do & have used good judgement to select hunting stands based on the most recent sightings & deer sign available.  Them ol' whitetails' luck is about to run out soon & ya'll will be ready with a vengence to capitalize on the opportunties of those creatures of habit.  Glad the riggers are getting out of the way so the deer can pour back down on ya'll in crowds like before.  Look forward to ya'll blasting away soon.  C'mon deer, get it in gear & git to movin' & lets get the whitetail parade raining down in bow range on these southern Gents.  Can't wait 'til ya'll make it happen again for more venison in the freezer for the winter.  Go get 'em, guys.


----------



## Jim Thompson

just heard from bubba...oilers are still in there they are about 45 mins later than normal.


----------



## Jim Thompson

like clockwork! oilers are gone n brady sees deer!


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba....

Not good so far! Herd went across point to corn!


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba....

Herd almost on blui

50yds and closin


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...

One at blind


----------



## fellybbob

c'on bubba
c'on blu


----------



## snowbuck

get em and jt  great shoot earlier


----------



## Jim Thompson

must b lil buck

or maybe blu is textn or sleepn lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

Thwack! I hrd it hiot ..blu


----------



## fellybbob

suspence.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................then...........................................................................................................update


----------



## Jim Thompson

they must b too cold to answer me i kinda hope thinghs start fallin off of em since i cant be there


----------



## fellybbob

may be it was the beast and he's to nervous to type


----------



## fellybbob

he nocking for second blood


----------



## fellybbob

your turn Bubba


----------



## fellybbob

..............................................................then...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................?


----------



## fellybbob

i give up


----------



## Jim Thompson

ol blu! congratsbro!!!


----------



## Hunter Haven

Nice job guys


----------



## QTurn

Way to go Blu!!


Bubba fall asleep?


----------



## fellybbob

finally you did it blu congrats                                                           q turn bubba not sleeping he took the picture come on bro


----------



## fellybbob

nice shot too


----------



## ruger man

congrats blu


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to take down a mighty good midwest beast, Blu!

Uh-oh, Blu has put more pressure on Bubba to blast a beast.  It's your time to shine next, bubba.

Last few days of the season sure are rocking, now!  2 down in the same day & almost 4.

Thx for another good photo.

Job well down guys.  Glad you were chasing the whitetails back & forth across the field between your 2 blinds.


----------



## Jim Thompson

if the beasts dont cooperate, take what u can get! i can tell ya first hand that these are far and away the most nervous n wary deer ive ever shot @!

good job blu!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

well jt you have only hunted nearly everyday lol i would be leary of you too lol


----------



## Gut_Pile

Congrats JT and Blu!


----------



## Illinoisbound

Jim Thompson said:


> ol blu! congratsbro!!!



That's my boy right there.  Congrats Bro!


----------



## tsknmcn

Congrats Blu!


----------



## Jim Thompson

great point bhearn !!!!!


----------



## Illinoisbound

JT you better get some rest, only a few more days to put down the beast.  Good luck to all of you!  Me & my son are going to try hunting the last day & half in the southern zone here in Ga.  Family & the outdoors is where it's at, the kill is just a bonus.  And supper!


----------



## bubbabuck

fellybbob said:


> finally you did it blu congrats                                                           q turn bubba not sleeping he took the picture come on bro




Thats right .....you gots to have a good camera man!!!

Great shot Blu...Thats is the way to thump them dude !!....It was way cool watching her as he released and hearing the broadhead thump !! Good stuff indeed!!

I've passed up alot of does in the past 10 days or so waiting to fill the Beast tag in my pocket.....although the last day or so I've been out for a nanner head and of course none even remotely close!!!
Guess I'm gonna have to get up in the morning to give it a full last day effort(and so felly dont make fun) to stack one more layer in the already full freezer!
Its been a GREAT season hunting three states solid since Oct 1st.....Its down to one more day.......See ya'll in the am !!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wonder if bubba is gonna be motivated to join in on all the morning winter whitetail wonderland hunting games???  

That's tough with those nervous, wary, & wiley deer, and having to try to outwit, outlast, & outplay while hunting them late season with herds of eyes waiting & watching every detail of their home turf.  

Hang in there, us forum folks know ya'll can make it happen each of these last days of the season so give it ya'lls best shot.  Good luck in the morning.

Oops, I guess I was typing this in when Bubba posted a minute before me.  Good camera work Bubba!  I'd hate to be a deer near any of ya'll trying to use up your tags in these last days.


----------



## sman

Congrats blu!!!!

Bubba waiting on you now... maybe you need to borrow their lucky underware


----------



## tsknmcn

2 days to go in southern zone georgia. I couldn't sleep a wink last night.


----------



## QTurn

Good Luck today guys!!


----------



## tsknmcn

Ten minutes till legal time.  It is 17° here in GA. I am waiting to cool down a little before I put on my expedition jacket.

Come on Bubba! Get you one today.  Good luck to the whole gang.
ok, I think it is time for the jacket.


----------



## Jim Thompson

3 days...

i would say WE are back, but as it stands im the only one in a tree...bubba left me about a half hour ago to get in a stand that was only 100yrds ahead and to my left. well i got a text from him saying "no stand" with a few adult words thrown in. and yeah blu's a pansie and sleeping in again bubbas hopefully found another stand by now since he didnt come back by me

i am back in the ice breakin doe killin lockon that i was in yesterday morn hoping for a repeat performance along with a lil bone to end the season! 

its warmed up @ 21 and a light breeze from the sw

man where did the bucks go????? come on boys!


----------



## fellybbob

they got so scared they drop the hardware lol.                               jim you gonna find some sheds after the season?
bubba no pressure brother make the shot and win the game
(basketball)


----------



## tsknmcn

7 ducks, 17 geese and a bunch of birds so far.  Ice crystals forming on my bow and arrow shaft.  It is colder here than it is up there.


----------



## Jim Thompson

first deer looks to be young buck...75 yrds n closing.

bubba worked way back to a ladder in same woodlot and is itchin to draw blood!

good luck tsk...stay warm bro


----------



## Lukikus2

It's gotta suck with yahoo's stealing your stands and blinds and tracking the place up with human smell. No wonder the deer are so edgy. Aren't they leaving tracks in the snow from where they are coming from?


----------



## DaddyPaul

Do you think the oil guys are taking stands/blinds or are there idiots roaming the woods when y'all aren't there?  I hate a dadgum thief as bad as anything.  I say set up a couple that are easy to see, rent a backhoe and dig a 12 foot hole in front of them...and wait.  When you find one in a hole, rent the backhoe again and cover them up.


----------



## Jim Thompson

the bucked left me n went back by gary again. bubba said he was a 2yr old 9 with split brow. i lost track n thgought he'd bedded down.

lukikus...this one wasnt stolen most likely. it was probably pulled but the fella left the bright eyes and didnt mention it.


----------



## Lukikus2

10-4. That is a much better scenario. Good luck.


----------



## bubbabuck

Said fellow fails to mention a lot!! Nothing like wondering around a frozen slough. Looking for a stand that's not there...in the dark!!!  Ok, yall putting the pressure on me...let's not forget ol Bubba started the season off on opening day thumping a nanner head!   Been waiting till last minute for another just hoping for the FSA...of course that means I may go home without, but gonna give every effort today to not let that happen!! Its a beautiful sunrise on a perfect morning...come on Nanner Head!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

bad slow compared to yesterday with only the one lil buck that wondered around the woods between us.  yesterday about every 15 mins id hear one cracking ice in one of the sloughs or the rd crossing. this morn, not  single ice breaker in the woods!

just cant figure these things out. yesterday, only an ok wind and a blowing snowstorm. today perfect wind and no snow.

come on deer....slip up one more timne!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

course the mnin i post thgat i look over left shldr n fine shooter 10 is slippin along the sloughg 75 back! bubba thn tells me he saw it and now 2 more! no more details yet


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba....4 bucks n 10 doesd in here!


----------



## phillip

wow bet bubba is glad he couldn't find that climber


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba the beast huntn n killn machine is def snakebit this last couple weeks....

"Dude..I h*d big 10 at10 yds...I drew and noc pulled out...arrow hit ground!!! Are ui kiodding me!!!"


----------



## QTurn

Oh man that sucks.......


----------



## phillip

that stinks   maybe freak nasty will show up next


----------



## Lukikus2

That double sucks. I would have thrown my bow at him!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Dang...just dang.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...

Tracer noc pulled out...hAngin on string and arrow ground...r u freakin kidding!!!

sorry bro, man i hate that!!! 

btw i went ahead and called him a rookie   but do hope the booner shows up next for him


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

QTurn said:


> Oh man that sucks.......



Awe man, that triple sucks for bubba.  Something has to happen & get him out of being so snake bit today.  Hope nothing else bad gets in the way of the morning hunt.  Hope this really is not Bubba's last day hunting up there with 2 more left in the season.

C'mon deer, just slip up a little bit more & move in range.  We're keeping stuff crossed for ya'll.


----------



## Jim Thompson

after watching several lay down, we went ahead and snuck out.  now he is making a plan for this eve to try and get something happening.  I ended up seeing just the 2 bucks and bubba saw 7 bucks n 13 does with a few of the bucks being shooters, but only one in range.

this was the best pic I could get of the nice 10.  pic dont do it justice because of how far it was and the thick stuff, but you can see the long mains and some mass.  when I saw it in person I said shooter...and of course at 10 yards bubba said same.  he just forgot to shoot


----------



## bubbabuck

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sundays Money

bubba i'm pulling for you just go ahead stick a nanner head to ease the pressure off why you have good dragging help.
keep us updated this afternoon


----------



## zman

man that stinks bubba.. maybe you can get another chance tonight.. good luck


----------



## J Ferguson

bubbabuck said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I feel for ya brotha if it wernt fer bad luck sometimes we wouldnt have any


----------



## Core Lokt

STAY IN THE WOODS ALL DAY!!!!!!!!! Epxecially on the last day. There are mid day bucks to be killed!!! Sometimes when you have so many stands to hunt it will end up hurting you in the end with all of the moving.


Good luck guys!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Please, say it ain't so for this possibly being Bubba's last hunt with 2 more days left in the season up there.

Hope bubba's arrow nock problem is solve.  Good luck with whitetail herds movement this afternoon & looking forward to them coming by to visit all of you at close range.


----------



## bubbabuck

Well here we go for the last time!! I've been pouting since this mornings craziness and now I'm back in same ladder hoping they will all return to the same feeding they left this morning!  All you bow hunters know its not often you get a mature Whitetail to your 10yd mark, and when you do you have to make it happen...and I didn't!! Although that's also why I freaking love this stick and string stuff!!!!!  Blu is in locon behind me on crp edge all came from this morning...we're hoping if they skirt me he will thump that head!!!        LAST evening folks.....Here we GO!!!!


----------



## NDLucas

Almost 125,000 views!


----------



## J Ferguson

good luck fellers


----------



## tsknmcn

Good Luck bubba and blu!!

I sat this morning until 10.  Got down and put up a new stand from which I plan on killing a deer in the morning.  Took down one of my cameras and took it to another property where we hog hunt to see if there are still hogs there.


----------



## robertyb

Sorry about you missing your chance there Bubba. Stuff truly happens...   

Check out that arrow really well. Only time I ever had a nock pull free the end of the carbon arrow was barely split and could have shattered upon shooting. Those hairline cracks can be hard to notice.


----------



## Jim Thompson

come on boys, make this happen! sorry i couldnt be there with ya for one last eve....but yeah im also sorry yall wont be there with me for 2 more mornings

shoot enm up bubba n blu


----------



## bubbabuck

Yep Robert, already give quick look for that and will give it a much closer look before it gets back in the starting line up!!    Lone doe just skirted me and blu!


----------



## QTurn

Git after 'em boys!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...
one huge doe feeding in willows bout 70 yrds


----------



## DaddyPaul

BB,
Do you have a nockset tied on the string between the string loop knots, or are you even using a loop on the string?  That was one reason many went to the loop...nock pinch.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

yep string loop is the best way to go true center shot and like daddy paul said eliminates knock pinch


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba...10 or so deer in food plot no bucks yet


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubba....

Looks like our herd went other way....I had my chance!...he gonna be pig next year!!


THEY HAVE 25 MINS LEFT IN THERE SEASON....


----------



## Jim Thompson

messed up non typ weve seen a bunch just went by blu. weve decided to pass him several times including this one.

bubba....
That's a wrap....bring on them nasty gobbling Buzzards!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

If Bubba cant find somebody to ride with him up there to hunt those Buzzards.I guess I could


----------



## fellybbob

bubba ole one arrow is gonna make you proud in the  morn.
safe trip back home bro. and blu too. good hunt blu.


----------



## J Ferguson

It was fun boys hopefully ole JT can let tha air outta a bonner in tha next 2 days. we know he wont shoot a banna head without dragging help.


----------



## tsknmcn

Alrighty Jim, I'll see you in the tree (virtually) in the morning.  I'm going to hunt the stand I put up today and hope I get lucky.  It is going to be a few degrees warmer in the morning.  Pretty much no wind.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry it did not happen this evening guys.  Since Blu arrived up there later than Bubba, I thought he may be staying the last 2 days of the season but unfortunately it sounds like both had their last hunt today.  Good job giving it a good go at these midwest whitetails.  Hope ya'll get 'em next season.  

If it was not for Bubba, none of this in S. Illinois would have ever happened on the forum or for the other guys that have hunted up there.  So Mega-Thanx Bubba for investing so much up there.  Hope Jim can finish off the last 2 days of the season with more success.

Bubba & Blu, ya'll have a safe trip back home in Georgia.


----------



## Jim Thompson

oh man yeah....just a few more hourts before i will yet again drag my tired n weary n sore body outa bed to climb a tree...

see yall in the am


----------



## DaddyPaul

Jim Thompson said:


> oh man yeah....just a few more hourts before i will yet again drag my tired n weary n sore body outa bed to climb a tree...
> 
> see yall in the am



I see you failed to heed my advice and go to bed early, huh?


----------



## tsknmcn

Last day. In tree.  GL Jim.


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 days....

i left a dark house a few minutes ago.  bubba n blu are catching the last coupla winks before heading home.  im back in the ice crunchin stand from the last 2 mornings. this croissing @ the rd is just too good to give up on.

its nasty warm @ 33 and the wind is pretty stout from the sw.  this is prolly not too good for deer movement

thx tsk...good luck to ya brother. hope you can make it happen! dp...i crawled in the sack @ 2 this morning so nope i did not heed the advice....but yep i gotta nap yesterday so im good

lets go people! only 30 mins till shootin light and were gonna make this happen


----------



## ruger man

good luck today jim


----------



## DaddyPaul

Sipping some nectar and waiting on the report JT.


----------



## mrpdl

Last day here in washington co. Nice morning no wind and
 temp at 20. First time in woods since nov. Good luck.


----------



## tsknmcn

21° now.  I am colder than yesterday though.  Got a little sweaty getting in here this morning.


----------



## mrpdl

Nothing here but loggers. Are they in season???


----------



## Jim Thompson

good luck mrp! gotta love a still 20 degrees!

5 does are out about 75yrds dead n front of me.  they crossed the rd to my right with a splash n the water, but turned right when they got in this woodlot. acting like theyre gonna bed in a minute.  not good if they bed this early, but im sticking it out till 12- or 1 today so maybe the deer will move again around 9

paul im gonna pour a cup myself, thnks for the idea


----------



## Jim Thompson

oops no coffee yet. 2 more behind me. 35 or so out. wonder if she will slide this way a hair....


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Holy Cow JT, did you say it was 33*?  It's 25 in Tallahassee - what in the world is going on?  Good luck, shoot straight and often!


----------



## DaddyPaul

As JT's World Turns..........


----------



## fellybbob

are we having fun jet? gotta love it. shot something so blu and the ceo can help you drag before they leave. you gonna be lonely for a while after them 2 leave but i'm sure you'll find something to do around there the rest of winter (hunting related) draw some blood this morn will you


----------



## fellybbob

is the Hoyt eating?


----------



## ultramag

Come on JT...smoke that ten when he comes back thru


----------



## Jim Thompson

now this is making out tyo be a nerve racker!

5 bedded @ 100 in front and 2 bedded @ 40 behind and down wind!

and here comes a tiny spike to those behind me. this could get fun when they stand up lol


----------



## marknga

Good luck JT! 
Thanks for the thread, it has been most entertaining.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bucks everywhere hang on


----------



## 99autiger

well.....are you tracking yet?  Come on JT, let it fly!


----------



## Jim Thompson

holy cow! group of 8 bucks walkd along slough in front of me. all crossed rd cept 2 biggest, an 8 n a 10 both 140+, broke off towards me.  they are now 60 yrds dead in front bedded! this happebed after a small 8 came under me n broke up the slumber party behind me. then he got my wind n left the 3 to bed back down!

so now i have 3 behind n 2 bucks @ 60 n frnt and 8 does @ 100 in frnt all bedded! gonna b a long morn


----------



## 99autiger

Set up a sneak attack and stalk them!   (just kidding!)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa, it's turning into a mighty exciting morning.  We like the sound of that with lots of does coming in, then a spike, and then bucks everywhere.  Definitely sounds worth getting up for.  Good luck JT.  Hope you get some winter wonderland whitetail herds in range soon.


----------



## whithunter

How many arrows do you have with you this morning??  Just start launching them out there.  You will hit something.  J/K    

Good luck JT.  I hope they close the distance and you smoke a beast.


----------



## Jim Thompson

all of em still with me. the more i look @ the bucks the more i try n talk myself out of shootin if given the chance. with only one day left, theyll both most likely survive n both will be something serious next year!  yeah i know i do thngs like this a lot lol.

the next question is do i smoke a doe if one comes in range while all bedded around me? cause i do stuff like that too!


----------



## phillip

60 yards ?  i've practice at 60 just for fun got pretty good , that oh hoyt can do it let it fly or smack a doe , reload watch'em come to ya maybe, either way your living most of our dreams


----------



## GA DAWG

Yes smoke a doe! I'm like you JT..Now unless one of those bucks were bigger than what I'd done killed..This being the last day and all..I'd let em go and pray they make it to next year..


----------



## Jim Thompson

a 9 that weve passes sevaral times just went behind me and is now messin with my does back there. 2 big boys are watchin but not movin. maybe the 8 gets up toi check it out. i dont thnk either are as big as the other i shot, but the 8 is wide...


----------



## Hunter Haven

Don't worry bout them bucks JT...
Let em go for sure. 
You got ALL of next year at your disposal, not just a few days

With that said, make em feel lucky and SMOKE the doe as he follows close behind her Make him feel SPECIAL


----------



## kevincox

Jim Thompson said:


> all of em still with me. the more i look @ the bucks the more i try n talk myself out of shootin if given the chance. with only one day left, theyll both most likely survive n both will be something serious next year!  yeah i know i do thngs like this a lot lol.
> 
> the next question is do i smoke a doe if one comes in range while all bedded around me? cause i do stuff like that too!



Give those bucks a break and hunt them as monsters next year. Go home and get ready for the Big Game tonight! Woooooooooooooot! Go Falcons!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Do what you think is best, JT.  Trust yourself for having good judgement as you always have.  Who knows if you're going to be up there next year or not, only the good Lord knows what the future has ahead for you.  

That's funny asking the question on whether to shoot a doe or not.  Smack any nanny banana head in range & go out with a bang or a whack or thwack like we know you will, which will only help thin out that over population of does leaving more to eat for the big boys.  Just think how much more of your world famous venison veggie soup a slickhead will make to go along with those tasty midwest backstraps.  You da man, JT!  Go get 'em.


----------



## robertyb

A few years ago on the last evening hunt of the year I was hunting with a smoke pole and had the 2nd largest buck I would have ever killed at that time in front of me at 30 yards with about 5 minutes of shooting light left. I decided to pass him up as I knew he would be a monster the next year.    NEVER saw him again.    

Never regretted passing him up either.


----------



## Jim Thompson

im all alone again...

the big 9 took my does from behind me n the 8 does in front took the 2 bedded bruisers away. i got some goodf footage of them sparing pretty good and a bunch of stiils of diff bucks.

also proved again how much less wary bedded deer are. i had 13 or so deer bedded within100 yards including 2, 3 yr or older bucks facing me and i was able to stand and grab bow oin the 9, pour 2 cups of coffee, post on here, text with bubba, unwrap and eat a granola and write my name in the leaves and not one deer ever looked @ me sideways

man i LOVE this stuff! another hour or 2 and im out for the day, keep em crossed for me!

come on falcons!!!!!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul

I can't even watch my kids play basketball for keeping up with ya JT!


----------



## Jim Thompson

just had 6 more slickers behind me on the slough that the shooter 10 was on yesterday.  

maybe another half hour today....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> come on falcons!!!!!!!



Thx to bbqboss for the falcons graphics below.  Git R Done tonight Atlanta dirty birds!


Way to make the most of your time on a deer stand at the end of the season, JT.  C'mon 6 slickers & slip up a bit & come a little closer.  Who knows, that big shooter 10 of bubba's may be right behind them.  Anything can happen so we'll keep crossing something for you.


----------



## Jim Thompson

didnt happen this morning.  only deer in range out of the 26 that I saw was the 9 the tiny spike and the small 8 that passed by early.

also below is a couple of videos of 2 of the bucks sparring and a few shots of bedded bucks.  gotta love seeing this much action on a warm day in middle january 75 yards from a road!

see yall in the morning for one last hootnanny!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_YU67yNoB4A?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_YU67yNoB4A?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RspRQP8W_PQ?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RspRQP8W_PQ?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok so the pics wouldnt load.  lets try again.  the standing buck is the 9 that weve passed several times this year.  he will be fine next season.  also several of bedded deer


----------



## fellybbob

KOOL i'm suprise that no one has post after the videos and pics
they are leaving the thread just as Bubba did. i remenber him posting on the way back home last time, maybe is a lil depress from yesterdays events.


----------



## fellybbob

that buck still fat. and a fat beast next year. what is he about 3.5 old. what yall think?


----------



## QTurn

How many days til next season????

Is it too early to start packing?


----------



## Jim Thompson

yeah felly that 9 is a 3 yr old....come on daylight


----------



## brownceluse

Looks like you had a awsome hunt Jim!


----------



## mickeyd318

man 2,000 post soon to happen on this thread i wonder how long it would take to read them all over again.lol jt it has been one heck of a go at it i feel like im hunting even when im at work hope you do this for turkey season too.lol


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

fellybbob said:


> KOOL i'm suprise that no one has post after the videos and pics.



Yeah, you're right fellybbob.  I'm shocked, too.  I get too fired up by this awesome Midwest thread so I tend to catch myself posting too much.  Therefore, I have to hold myself back all the time & try to wait for others to join in & post.  Otherwise, I would've posted my gratefulness in just a few minutes right after Jim added the photos & videos.  JT sure has spoiled us forum folks with his great whitetail experiences in those mighty fine pics & vids.  Mega-thanx Jim for those fun entertaining examples of your rocking camera skills!!!  Hard to beat such a long morning to early afternoon hunting with observing such uncommon outstanding whitetail action, even without taking shots & not having enough within bow range.

That standing 9-ptr. in the 1st photo sure had a sagging back holding up his big belly & chest while his neck was rather thick, too.  

It was a hoot hearing the clatter of antlers in the videos from those young bucks in their sparring & shoving matches.  

Can't wait 'til JT starts his last hunting session on the last day of the Illinois season Sunday morning.  Hope he has a full quiver since I have a feeling that a pile of deer herds will be crawling into his lap with lots of whitetail action in range.  Looking forward to Jim being covered up with intense hunting adventures in this final showdown.  Good luck.


----------



## fellybbob

well jim how you gonna start the post:

LAST SESSION
LAST DAY
LAST SITTING

like qturn said how many days to openig day
all good things come to an end . 

you and babba and the rest of all that contribute to this thread
i want to thank yall i really enjoyed it even when i was at work i fell like i was up a tree. good luck on this season last sit.

Felly


----------



## fellybbob

2000post


----------



## tsknmcn

Then I'll make the 2000th reply (Post #2001).  

I ended my season today on my terms.  I got down early this morning and came home.  Looking forward to next year.  There's lots to do between now and then.  Food plots to plant, coyotes to kill, hogs to hunt, 3d targets to shoot, fish to catch and on and on and on.

It's 4 am and I'm just about to go to bed.  

Jim, I hope by the time I wake up tomorrow you have killed a buck you want or another doe for the freezer (or both).  Good luck.

Thanks to your whole gang for good times on the forum.  This thread will be hard to top next season.  It is the MOST replied to thread on the forum and the 3rd most viewed thread.


----------



## DaddyPaul

IT'S TIIIIIIIIIIIME......for the main event..........of the deer season.  

Introducing first, fighting out of the red corner, he's a Hoyt fighter with a record of 3-0 this season, all victories by bilateral pneumothorax, Jim "The People's Warrior" Thompson. 

Fighting out of the blue corner is a herbivore, he goes by the name Bucky Freakdaddystudasaurus, he has a record of winning everday of the season thus far-0.  

Gentlemen I want a clean fight, obey my commands and protect yourself at all times.  Touch hands to hooves if you want to.  

Are you ready? 

Are you ready? 

WELL LET'S GET IT ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok folks this is it....last day in the woods for the 2010-2011 season!

i couldnt stand it and although the wind is not great i came back to the same lockon as the last couple of mornings.  too many deer from all directions in here and i just need one or two to make a mistake and slide to within 30yrds.

its a little better and cooler today @ 25 and the wind is about 10.

yall give me a few more hours and lets see what happens


----------



## Robbie101

Good Luck JT, Make it happen on the last day buddy!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

a tickling of antlers just broke calm! i can make out several bodies about 75 yrds hard left. cant see enough antler yet to know whats in there.

its breaking light...


----------



## sman

Last day score would be nice.  Hope it is not the same two young ones from yesterday.  Be the BEAST!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

huge herd of 16+ does n young bucks in that crowd. all of them came in and stopped all around me! im standing w/ bow in hand mnaking sure beast is not following and man the eyes are everywhere dead under me. i pick out a massive doe n try to get drawn...no luck all of em ran back in thicket.

then here they come again and exact same result lol

they havent left yet, but aint movin again either. stand by


----------



## DaddyPaul

I've got to write my name in the frost JT, don't do anything 'til I'm back!


----------



## DaddyPaul

OK, let's do this JT.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Y'all know JT is hunkered down in murder mode right about now.  He hasn't twitched in 10 minutes, release is clipped to string, eyes are slightly squinted, pupils dialated, heart rate controlled.  Steely eyed gaze at a beast, just waiting for the right time to strike.

That...or he poured some nectar and dropped the Berry.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like it really on big time.  Good signs of a great start for the hunt, but it's got to be nerve racking & stressful having so many eyes to be careful of watching for the best opportunity to rise to the occasion.  Glad JT was able to get a signal to talk to us & appears too busy with midwest whitetail herd action.  Guess the only way he's getting out is to defend himself & shoot his way out.  Go get 'em Jim while we cross something for you.

Happy Blood Trails!


----------



## Jim Thompson

yall are killin me:bounce but am glad to have you along for the ride.

all quiet in here now.  the herd finally went by me but stayd about 50 out and behind me. was never able to get an accurate count cause they werent single file, but yeah it was a bunch! several young bucks but nothing older than 2-3

nooooooowwwwwwwww would be a good time for the sweet nectar of the godz! i thnk ill have a cup


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok so i had 2 cups only thing better woulda been a drop of baileys in it. course thgat prolly wouldnt go so well @ 20 feet in the air so straight coffee it is

just had twin spikes come from ascross the rd and behind me into the slough. man its cool to hear them hit the ice or water a minute or so before you see them! gets the ol ticker goin for sure


----------



## bubbabuck

fellybbob said:


> 2000post





Felly....Dude , you beat me to it !!! I had to work 12hrs today or I would of been up waiting on #1999 !!
2000 Plus !!!! I said the Big One , but who would of thunk it ?????

It was sure hard driving back yesterday knowing it is over and we were still seeing big numbers and most toting antlers !!!
I'm guessing I spent some 70 days in the stand in IL ,IN, and KY......and it wasnt enough !!....I cant believe we have to wait 9 months to do it again !!
I guess we will ease the painful wait a little by chasing them Gobbling Buzzards !

JT.....counting on you brother to pull it out in the last and final quarter dude ( unlike the Falcons).....aim small miss small !!!....no wait...thats for Blu !!!


OK....come on OneArrow ,cause FallingArrow is pulling hard for ya !!!


----------



## fellybbob

that funny


----------



## Jim Thompson

the 9am primetime almost got by w/o a sighting, but a fine young 8 csme by left to right crossed down wind n got nervous n trotted on by.  too thick for blackberry pic, but got good cam pics

man i love 9am!


----------



## Jim Thompson

well bubba if ol one arrow dont kill one more deer it wont be from lack of effort lol. almost didnt get outa bed brother! course ida never heard the end of that


----------



## BowChilling

Jim Thompson said:


> almost didnt get outa bed brother! course ida never heard the end of that



We'd a called you a no hunting wimp!

JT I can't think of anybody more deserving of a last minute monster buck than you! Hope it happens.

I haven't posted on here much but I've followed it daily. This thread and Ultramag's Kansas muzzeloader hunt are head and shoulders above the rest. Very enjoyable and appreciated!


----------



## Jim Thompson

glad uve enjoyed it bowchillin. it wouldnt feel righgt to hunt w/o the live part anymore.

lil slow in here so i was just pondering...

@ best count ive been in a tree 108 days out of a possible 118 and man im just plain wore out but all i can thnk of is i wish i could get to tx or al for a week or so!


----------



## snowbuck

ok JT  getrr  done pulling for u man...enjoyed the ride


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, this thread sho nuff is a big 'un.

Yikes, that's lots of hours in deer stands for jt & bubba which can wear anyone out.  I sure have learned lots of what it's like hunting in the midwest from ya'lls experiences.  Thx. Guess ya'll must really like it, live it, love it.  

Bubba has to very tired after that long drive home yesterday back to back with a long 12 hour work day today (which I use to have a boss say is only half a day, lol).  

Hope the top of the 10am central time hour is another magical moment when whitetails come out of the wood work.  Look forward to more deer herd parades by jt in close range so he can go out on the season with a high note & a big beast and/or doe hoorah in these last minutes and/or hours of the season.  As always, we're on the edge of our seats looking forward to the next hunting report update.  Hang in there man, you can do it!


----------



## Jim Thompson

no more deer since the 8pt an hour ago. wayyyyyyyy too many deer n here for that. come on lil lady or pawpaw. times running out!


----------



## tsknmcn

Thanks for waiting on me Jim.  Go ahead and shoot something.  I am awake now and just had breakfast (or was it lunch).


----------



## Jim Thompson

2 does behind me headed kinda sorta maybe toward me. hang on


----------



## Gadestroyer74

take that 40 yard shot jim let er eat


----------



## Jim Thompson

bhearn u read my post before i posted it! they passed by @ 40 yrds unharmed. that is 10 out of my range and is a goal for this off season...to increase my distance by 10 to 40.

maybe another hour and im pullin the plug


----------



## Gadestroyer74

thats where alot of hunters make huge mistakes is shooting past the hunters effective range.. i feel comfortable shooting out to 45 to 50 yards outta of a treestands furthest shot i have made outta of a stand in the woods is 43 when you get to those yardages alot of things come into play limbs wind etc also the language of the animal dictates further distance shots animals that are skiddish or nervous your better off not takeing it. which you and most already know this.. when i practice i always shoot like 50 to 60 plus yards this sets up the 40 yard shot and makes it seem like a chip shot i dont even practive less than 30 good luck jim i am gonna be bored outta my mind now that your threads will soon come to an end as well as the season looking forward to the next season


----------



## kevincox

Jim Thompson said:


> glad uve enjoyed it bowchillin. it wouldnt feel righgt to hunt w/o the live part anymore.
> 
> lil slow in here so i was just pondering...
> 
> @ best count ive been in a tree 108 days out of a possible 118 and man im just plain wore out but all i can thnk of is i wish i could get to tx or al for a week or so!



Just think, you hunted as many days as Lee and Tiffany and they made 100's of thousands of dollars doing exactly the same thing your doing..........hunting


----------



## Jim Thompson

plugs been pulled. its been fun folks. will post a wrapup asap.

cant believe its over


----------



## tsknmcn

Thanks Jim.


----------



## Hornet22

Whew...........JT, I am sure I speak for all of us that don't post much but love to follow your thread. It has been a real BLAST bud. Now, back to my regular scheduled events.


----------



## Fortenberry

are you sure that you are not feeling well and maybe call in sick from work for one last shot at it. we could all chip in and send what you would make this evening.


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> plugs been pulled. its been fun folks. will post a wrapup asap.
> 
> cant believe its over





Whew !!....Can you get all the blinds and stands out by in the morning  so our local dirtbag dont take up with them ???


----------



## bubbabuck

By the way....all ready working on next year !! Go a little further west young man !!

I'm feeling Kansas being added to the "From The Tree" List ???


----------



## savannahsdad

a little sad about the end of the season, but excited still about the prospects for next year!  Looking forward to the wrap up JT.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Great perseverance JT.  I know the late season grind coupled with harsh weather conditions make it tough to hit the woods some mornings.  Great thread and Congrats on your successful season. Glad a brother is getting to live his dream.


----------



## Illinoisbound

Thanks JT, I have really enjoyed this thread!  See ya'll next season.


----------



## Blu

bubbabuck said:


> Felly....Dude , you beat me to it !!! I had to work 12hrs today or I would of been up waiting on #1999 !!
> 2000 Plus !!!! I said the Big One , but who would of thunk it ?????
> 
> It was sure hard driving back yesterday knowing it is over and we were still seeing big numbers and most toting antlers !!!
> I'm guessing I spent some 70 days in the stand in IL ,IN, and KY......and it wasnt enough !!....I cant believe we have to wait 9 months to do it again !!
> I guess we will ease the painful wait a little by chasing them Gobbling Buzzards !
> 
> JT.....counting on you brother to pull it out in the last and final quarter dude ( unlike the Falcons).....aim small miss small !!!....no wait...thats for Blu !!!
> 
> 
> OK....come on OneArrow ,cause FallingArrow is pulling hard for ya !!!



Dude why you wanta hit a brother like that .....just wanted to say thanks for the guiding  I had my opp at a nice en but maybe next year !!!! but very cool to bring home a slap full cooler of some fine deer meat


----------



## rumcreek

This was the best thread I've ever read without a doubt. Thanks guys


----------



## AJLBucks

Man I loved keeping up with this thread. I appreciate all the hard work you all put into it. It kept my season going longer. Can't wait until next season!!!


----------



## sman

Thanks guys for another awesome and entertaining "Live from the tree" thread.  Look forward to next years!


----------



## wmahunter

Best thread ever. 
I may actually have to get off the computer and get some work done in the next few weeks now 




.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch, we've been really dreading when JT has to pull the plug on this "live from the tree" season.  Many of us can't believe it's over, too.  What a major bummer now, but also what a rocking major great ride it was, so mega-thanx for taking us along with you Jim. 

Appreciate you pouring yourself into this & for all your many sacrifices to make this possible.  Now get some rest & begin your recovery process from all that lack of sleep.  Can't wait 'til the next "live from the tree" season.


----------



## Rob

Very entertaining, you do an excellent job with these - thanks again!

Rob


----------



## J Ferguson

Whats all this TX and AL talk about JT u to gud to come back to gud ole GA I got a stand fer ya in Fulton fer tha next 2 weeks u to Bubba. caint promise u 160's but there there but I can cover u up in 120's. come on down. all I want is a invite up next year and i'll pay.


----------



## bubbabuck

redneck12 said:


> Whats all this TX and AL talk about JT u to gud to come back to gud ole GA I got a stand fer ya in Fulton fer tha next 2 weeks u to Bubba. caint promise u 160's but there there but I can cover u up in 120's. come on down. all I want is a invite up next year and i'll pay.





Whew.....Thanks for the offer Redneck !!....Fulton turns out its share of Studs to be sure !!
Hold that thought for next year ???....We are exploring a few options and I hope to be able to include more Woodites this year ???
Just gonna take a few weeks to know for sure !


----------



## DaddyPaul

Sipping some nectar in your honor JT...


----------



## O_2BHUNTIN

Wow, kinda strange to get to the office login and realize it's over. Enjoyed every minute guys. Thanks for letting us tag along. Here is to a wonderful 2011


----------



## gadgetman

Don't know if I can wait the 9 mo. for next year. Thx guys, for this thread, it's been grrrrrrreat!


----------



## red tail

Man what a ride!!!  had a blast with yall up there this year!! when I got home yalll kept me on the edge of my seat the rest of the year!!!


post 2050!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbler getter

Enjoyed this thread thanks for taking me along.I hope next year you all arrow the beast of your dreams


----------



## bubbabuck

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597606



Here ya go folks !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

yep its finally over.  I didnt roll out of bed this morning until 10:30! cant say ive ever slept that late

folks weve had all kindsa fun with this thread and the couple of smaller ones before it.  yall have kept us going and going and going.  the PMs and texts and calls and visits have been great if not overwhelming

we already have lots of plans for next deer season and of course usually have a pretty strong run for wild chickens too.  I am still thinking daily about how I can improve on an already good thing.  will do what I can and am open to ideas.

I saw more than a 1000 deer from stand this season between IL, KY and IN.  killed my biggest buck ever with a smoker, killed 3 does with my bow and had bow shots on HUNDREDS of deer that were passed or that I couldnt get a shot on when I wanted to.  bubba killed a nanny on opening weekend wayyyyyyy back in first weekend of oct with his bow and then killed a massive broken up beast of a warrior with his smoker.  red tail killed a crab clawed pig that is his best buck.  jeff phillips killed a huge bodied monster with his smoker.  qturn didnt quite pull his weight on the dead deer, but will be back with a vengeance! 

I cant forget the good times and memories this season has brought all of us...no reason to rehash them all yet again cause they are all right here in writing, but yeah its been great!

my next 2-3 posts are gonna be nothing but photos of what will help me remember.

btw...great chance Im goin to sit in a blind in a couple of hours

later people


----------



## Jim Thompson




----------



## Jim Thompson




----------



## Jim Thompson

thanks giving meal for a loner!!!


----------



## bubbabuck

WOW !!!!!

Is it October yet ?????????


----------



## Jim Thompson

and finally a few dead deer

bubbas old busted up warrior










redtails crabclawed pig...and me delivering it in 30 mins or less









horrible pic, but me, bubba n red tail with 3 bucks





jeff phillips absolutely huge bodied hoss!









and my sweet midwest beast


----------



## Illinoisbound

Awesome pics once again JT!  Thanks again for allowing us to tag along on this past season's adventures.  I have really enjoyed it.  I can't wait until the end of Oct. for my trip back up there to the land of the giants.  God willing we will all be back at it again.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Priceless, unforgettable, & for some, almost a lifetime of rocking hunting memories & stories all in one Midwest season.  Somehow, the thrill never seems to go away.  Great job on the photos, JT.


----------



## RipperIII

Great thread, outstanding pics!
Thanks guys for sharing, some of us have to live vicariously through you guys!
Congrats!


----------



## savannahsdad

This was a great thread.  Loved the pics the first time and seeing them again the perfect cap to the year.  I know the memories you all have will last for a lifetime.  Can't wait till next year.....


----------



## Lukikus2

Soooo... was Jeff Philips embarassed that you caught him in the lingerie isle?


----------



## QTurn

Lukikus2 said:


> Soooo... was Jeff Philips embarassed that you caught him in the lingerie isle?




Not really!!

  I tried to get him to slip into an over the shoulder boulder holder for a pic but he wouldn't cooperate.....


----------



## Jim Thompson

well if yall cant guess...i spent the last coupla hours sittin on fields watching deer. saw 2 shooter bucks too!

man i cant get this stuff outa my head!


----------



## alvishere

just wanted to say that I enjoyed it as well and Glad God was with y'all the time and Keeping you safe...
Kudos on the animals y'all havested!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Atta boy, JT!  Glad you're already scouting for next year & building up your endurance for next year on the stand already.  Good to hear you're finding more honeyholes for "FallenArrow" & locating more shooter beasts.  Not sure if any of us can fill our unquenchable hunger & thirst for chasing whitetails.  

Sure has not been the same today without JT's regular of hunting reports.  Going thru withdrawal pains of not getting "live from the tree" Midwest hunting updates is very difficult & the suffering from a lack of 'em is almost too much to bear today, but I guess us forum folks will get over it & work thru it eventually.  

Now, make sure you get the extra rest & sleep you've been lacking the last several months, JT.


----------



## fellybbob

Jt Mr Ole One Arrow all a have to say.  probably this past season you experienced more than what a regular hunter would in a decade. but the again you are not regular. way to tuff it out bud thanks for the memories 

Felly


----------



## Hunter25

Thanks for the journey, never had the opportunity to hunt outside of North Georgia this was almost like being there.Great job on the thread and photos, Congrats to you all on the kills and the great time y'all had. Maybe next year will be even better. JT. get some rest!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

fellybbob said:


> Jt Mr Ole One Arrow all a have to say.  probably this past season you experienced more than what a regular hunter would in a decade. but the again you are not regular. way to tuff it out bud thanks for the memories
> 
> Felly



felly, would you believe that if a hunter hits it right up here they can experience more in a WEEK than in a decade in other areas of the country.  its amazing the amount of deer and the amount of sign and the amount of rutting activity and the amount of monster bucks that can be seen if the worlds all click at the same time


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Thanks for the ride fellas!!


----------



## Handgunner 45-70

JT, Bubba, Blu, just want to say thanks to all of you for such a great tread and making it seem like I was there. Thanks to everyone else that made this tread so great. This is first time I posted on here because I was so ingrossed into what was going on. Now like everyone else that deer season is over I am having withdraw to. Maybe you all could do a live from the scouting and planting tread. Just an idea. Again thanks for shareing your time.


----------



## killa86

jeff, nice beast ole buddy ole pal time for some old south barbeque and a future ride about 7-9 hours north


----------



## secondseason

Due to the size of the thread exceeding our 1000 post limit we have closed it to preserve the  integrity of the server (to keep us working smoothly).  It was however postponed until the end of the season out of respect for the contribution and service that JT provided to the forum. (so don't blow his PM box up)


----------

